# D10 - Test Channel 498: Now available



## Earl Bonovich

In the spirit of the channel 499 to test the installation of the B-Band converters... DirecTV has launched a new test channel 498.

This channel is from *D10* the latest satellite in DirecTV's fleet... have you heard about it?

This channel contains a simple slide show, to confirm that your entire system/setup is correct and ready for the D10 transmissions (all those new HD channels)

So want to see the first public transmission from D10....

Tune into 498... 499 was so yesterday.. 

_Note:_
Previously, this message had been moved from our staging area to the general area earlier than it was supposed to.
So sorry for the confusion that it caused.

------------
[Edit added at 7:00am CT]
-) There is NOT supposed to be any audio on the slide... and it is a slideshow... just one slide though.  for now.

-) Those that are having issues seeing it, on an HR20... do this: Tune to 498... Then tune to 72, Then tune to 73... Then tune back to 498. This will make sure that you are using a different tuner to get to 498 (this of course is assuming you don't have anything recording, and are using a 2 tuner setup). If it works now... then something is up with the "other" tuner, and you can use that to narrow down if it is a local problem on your system

-) As for "me" getting up early... it helps when you know something is comming you can make plans for it. So this thread was prepared in advanced, and head's up given to those that would have normally been up at this time... I had my alarm set, but I also have abilty to shut the alarm up while I am dreaming.

----------------
[Edit added at 7:30am CT]
If you are getting a "blank" screen, that is not an authorization issue....

If it was an authorization issue, you would get a 721: Channel not purchased error message

If it was a total signal unattainable issue... Then you would get a Searching for Sat issue

Those of you with multiple units, turn BOTH of them at the same time to 498..

Those of you still with grey screen... what are the distances like between your unit and your multiswitch/dish.


----------



## stoutman

thx Earl!


----------



## Tom Robertson

And I really see it on my receivers today. 

"Congratulations! Your HD Setup is correct and you are seeting this broadcast from our new HD Satellite. By the end of this month, we'll have many or your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."

(Why is Satellite capitalized? )

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 97jacket

I have it as well...


----------



## cartrivision

and the slide is actually being broadcast in 1080i :allthumbs


----------



## davring

Promissing


----------



## MonyMony

Good news... don't see "Searching for Satellite"

Bad news... just a black screen.

I am guessing slide show just is not running right now.

Edit: All 103b transponders is the mid 80's

Second Edit:



Earl Bonovich said:


> -) Those that are having issues seeing it, on an HR20... do this: Tune to 498... Then tune to 72, Then tune to 73... Then tune back to 498. This will make sure that you are using a different tuner to get to 498 (this of course is assuming you don't have anything recording, and are using a 2 tuner setup). If it works now... then something is up with the "other" tuner, and you can use that to narrow down if it is a local problem on your system


That Earl's a genius!:joy: I am seeing it now! Will have to play with that other tuner to see what is up.


----------



## NCMAT

Channel 498
View attachment 10156


----------



## stp890

Hmm, no "searching for satellite" but no slideshow. Just seeing a gray screen in 720p...


----------



## or270

I just checked and I have it on mine.


----------



## cartrivision

MonyMony said:


> Good news... don't see "Searching for Satellite"
> 
> Bad news... just a black screen.
> 
> I am guessing slide show just is not running right now.
> 
> Edit: All 103b transponders is the mid 80's


It's only one slide, and I haven't seen it go away since it first came up shortly after 3am.


----------



## lman

1080i on my TV.


----------



## Wire Paladin

Seeing 498 with Congrats image from new HD Satellite... Hooray.

It's getting closer...


----------



## syphix

Working fine here (via Slingbox).


----------



## thommason

Black screen - no image... 103b transponders are all between 86 and 97

Reboot doesn't help

I am set for native passthrough - switching from 480 or 1080 source causes HR20 to change to 720p output on channel 498 so it appears to expect some content?

I am running latest CE (19a)


----------



## Doug Brott

Channel is coming in loud and clear


----------



## Bricktop

Got it in NJ.


----------



## GC71388

Yup, working fine here.


----------



## FlyBono24

Channel is coming up fine. 

What's odd is that all my signals on 103(b) jumped up about 4-5% while I was gone tonight. They used to peak around 86% but now there are a few in the low 90's.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Gee Whiz Earl... and I thought I lived on very little sleep! you were in the chat room 6 hours ago, and now it is only 5:30 in CHicago!! I hope you at least got a couple hours!
I am saluting you with my first 18 oz. cup of French Roast this morning, but seriously, how are you going to ride herd on this bunch of nerds:nono2: , myself included, if you dont' get a little sleep!


----------



## skohly

Got it here!

Bergen County,New Jersey


----------



## lman

The audio is a little weak.


----------



## VAman

Working fine here too. 

Would a defective BBC be indicated for those folks that have sufficient signal on 103B, yet are not seeing the slide?


----------



## Old Lady

Got it (498) in Conroe, TX which is just north of Houston, Tx - 77385.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Very good...
Slide sets expections well too.

Nice to see genuine D* information


----------



## NCMAT

VAman said:


> Working fine here too.
> 
> Would a defective BBC be indicated for those folks that have sufficient signal on 103B, yet are not seeing the slide?


Without the BBC it shows Searching for Satellite signal.


----------



## inothome

Got it here in the Keys.


----------



## JLF

Wonder if this has anything to do with the hold up as some see it and some don't (I see it here)?


----------



## JMD

Good here in the Charlotte, NC area! Bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## garydean

Earl, maybe you can ask those in-the-know. Several people (including me) are reporting blank screens instead of the slide. Any ideas?


----------



## bobshults

I can tune to 498... but all I get is a gray screen... no slideshow... no "Searching for Sat"...nothing.


----------



## GatorPhan

Wonder if those of you with blank screens have not had the new charges added?


----------



## shadco

got it here annapolis MD

Audio is out of sync 

Voluntary disclosure HR20-100


----------



## houskamp

Got it here too


----------



## Ace Deprave

bobshults said:


> I can tune to 498... but all I get is a gray screen... no slideshow... no "Searching for Sat"...nothing.


Same here...


----------



## bobshults

GatorPhan said:


> Wonder if those of you with blank screens have not had the new charges added?


I had new charges 9/14


----------



## markrubi

I see it! Western Oklahoma.. Are you justjokng about the audio cuz I have none.


----------



## fade2black

garydean said:


> Earl, maybe you can ask those in-the-know. Several people (including me) are reporting blank screens instead of the slide. Any ideas?


Same here... at first. Went into signal strength, originally had a 0 on tp1 on tuner 1 (HR20-100) but ok on tuner 2, all other tp ok. Went back to tuner 1, tp1 came up with 90-something, cleared the test, then got the slide, but no music.  Not sure if that has anythng to do with it.....


----------



## 2Guysfootball

A simple slide has never looked so Good 

(This is almost a nice as when I turn to the ST channel for the first time in the new season and it says you are authorized for this program,gives me chills.)


----------



## lman

I was getting it earlier. Now I'm getting a blank screen.


----------



## garydean

GatorPhan said:


> Wonder if those of you with blank screens have not had the new charges added?


Here's mine... added on 9/12. Should there be more?


Code:


[FONT="Courier New"]
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx8282 Sports HD - Charge     $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx8282 Cinemax HD - Charge    $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx8282 Starz HD - Charge      $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx8282 HD Access              $9.99 $0.65 [/FONT]


----------



## macmantis

Got it here in Austin, TX. My "HD Access" charge happened on 9/11.


----------



## mplinsme

Just had my wife check, as I am already at work. Channel 498 lights up just fine for me in Delaware!

Now, bring on those HD Channels!!!!


----------



## Kishore

Good in Tampa, FL too...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

I was only able to check one receiver before leaving for work but it was working fine on that one.


----------



## Bly

Cracking open a nice bottle of champagne, I don't care if it's 7 in the morning!

Welcome to the neighborhood D10, glad to see you're alive!

May you bring us HDTV for years to come!


----------



## Med 28

Yea I had charges on the 10th, but all i get is the grey screen.


----------



## Guitar Hero

I finally get this channel. Didn't before. Looks great!

Here's what I get...


----------



## bobshults

Do you suppose this signal is being sent on spot beams and that's why some of us get it and some don't???


----------



## MonyMony

GatorPhan said:


> Wonder if those of you with blank screens have not had the new charges added?


My guess is it has to do with a bug in the last CE release. In testing I am sometimes seeing a frozen image from another channel when I go to 498. Just a guess. I am using Slingbox and still have the reboot locking bug so don't want to try that until I get home later today. Are the others having the black screen like me also CE testers?


----------



## jdmac29

All good on 498 with me.


----------



## Med 28

I am not. area i live nebraska. I did a good old unplug and plug back in but still just a grey screen.


----------



## thommason

MonyMony said:


> My guess is it has to do with a bug in the last CE release. In testing I am sometimes seeing a frozen image from another channel when I go to 498. Just a guess. I am using Slingbox and still have the reboot locking bug so don't want to try that until I get home later today. Are the others having the black screen like me also CE testers?


yes


----------



## NotNterLaced

Weird. I have the congrats message on one of my HR-20s (no sound - is that OK?), but not the other - just a blank screen. No zero charges posted to my account by the way. Just installed the second HR-20 and the 499 channel worked then as expected with the bbcs (searching for signal). Note that 499 isn't listed any longer on either of my HR-20s.


----------



## seern

As I posted on the anticipation thread, I am not getting 498 here in Richmond, Va area on an H20-100. I have done resets and what the channel does is show the searching for signal display but at times it goes away and I hear noise, then the searching... comes back. I still have very poor signal strength on 103b with only tp's 9, 10, 11, 12 and occasionally 13 showing anything, and then much below 70. I guess a call to D* is in order now that I can actually point to something other then poor signal strength. By the way my other sats are all showing strengths well over 90.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Some details of what I'm seeing:
3 HR20s have shaky picture on the channel. One SWM, 2 regular. 2 HDMI, one component...
1 HR20 was black screen. I cleared that up by recording local channels on both tuners, stopping one and going to 498. BTW, no shake on the HR20
H21 does not shake, looks good.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## reweiss

Guitar Hero said:


> I finally get this channel. Didn't before. Looks great!
> 
> Here's what I get...


We have the same screen here in Orlando, FL...

Now we just need D** to bring on the HD love...


----------



## JLF

Is it just the hr20 that is not getting it, or are people with h20 having problems as well?


----------



## Tom Robertson

seern said:


> As I posted on the anticipation thread, I am not getting 498 here in Richmond, Va area on an H20-100. I have done resets and what the channel does is show the searching for signal display but at times it goes away and I hear noise, then the searching... comes back. I still have very poor signal strength on 103b with only tp's 9, 10, 11, 12 and occasionally 13 showing anything, and then much below 70. I guess a call to D* is in order now that I can actually point to something other then poor signal strength.


Yes, realignment is in order. 

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## MikeR7

The slide shows up on my -700, but not on my -100. Just a black screen on the -100. Curious. 

It also shows up on my H20.


----------



## whobear627

JLF said:


> Is it just the hr20 that is not getting it, or are people with h20 having problems as well?


have h20-600 ...getting it just fine here


----------



## wallyjar

Blank grey screen only on two HR20-100s in Mobile, AL Signals all in upper 90s


----------



## dnelms

Seeing it fine (is there audio?) right outside Raleigh, NC (on a 700 box)


----------



## BobbyK

Nothing here.


----------



## lman

I lost the channel for a while. Now it's back and sending a dolby audio signal.


----------



## Kishore

I can see picture for CH 498, but there is no audio. Can anybody hear audio on this channel ?


----------



## ccr1958

JLF said:


> Is it just the hr20 that is not getting it, or are people with h20 having problems as well?


i have 498 in 1080i on both hr20 & h20


----------



## kmkraft_1974

I have tried several BBCs and only get a "searching for satellite" on channel 498.

Any idea what transponder this is being sent from?the reason I ask about the transponder is that I get all 0s on the odd transponders on 103b. My evens are 76-92.

I would like to call Directv and setup an appt based on the hd test channel not working but would like to know if these problems are related.


----------



## hells_bells

Have it on one HR20 but not the other. Then other just has "searching for sat...". Tried reboot, swapping B Band converters but no luck. 

Any ideas? Bad HR20?


----------



## wallyjar

Would it be CE issue if HR20100s have grey screen only?


----------



## SFjr

Just a grey screen here in Central Mississippi. Mid 90s across the board on 103(b). HR20-100 0x18a.


----------



## lman

There is no audio, but my audio receiver shows dolby is being sent.


----------



## SteveHas

I have it here on two HR20's in Boston
very clear


----------



## spectrumsp

In Jax, my H20 is seeing the slide, but the HR20-100 isn't...


----------



## bobshults

Gray screen on HR20-700 running 0x19a


----------



## SteveHas

lman said:


> There is no audio, but my audio receiver shows dolby is being sent.


that audio satellite hasn't been launched yet
did they forget to mention that when the channels go live in October the sound won't be there until March :lol:


----------



## pmalve

channel fine here after i changed 1 bad b band converter


----------



## ccr1958

lman said:


> There is no audio, but my audio receiver shows dolby is being sent.


same here exactly


----------



## Thaedron

Wahoooo!


----------



## JLF

So is it just the hr20-100 with a ce?

If so someone with problems may need to load in the nr to see if it works.


----------



## EaglePC

D10


----------



## noneroy

ccr1958 said:


> same here exactly


+1. Looks great. This is another great sign of things to come.

Thanks for the heads up Earl!


----------



## ccr1958

spectrumsp said:


> In Jax, my H20 is seeing the slide, but the HR20-100 isn't...


a little after 5am cdt i had the opposite...menu reset the h20 worked for me


----------



## JLF

EaglePC said:


> D10


IT'S ALIVE!


----------



## gashog301

Does this count as the official launch of there HD channels? We have one more than we had before, so I guess they where close to when they wanted to launch.


----------



## sandl

Wash. DC area. 103(b) is all zeros!!! A few days ago I was all mid to upper 80's?????????

498 Searching for signal???????


----------



## RickMilw

Can see the slide here in Milwaukee. Should there be audio?


----------



## stp890

I have an HR20-700 with 0x19a and gray screen. 499 test has always been fine, but just the gray screen now on 498.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Curiouser and Curiouser...

HR20-700 is pulling up the proper screen on 498 and is showing full strength on 103B transponders..

H20-100 is searching for satellite signal on 498, but it previously passed the BBC test on 499, also 103B transponders on the -100 are all reading zero, but showed full strength yesterday??

Any thoughts?


----------



## jclarke9999

I have it ok on my:

HR20-700 (19A)
HR20-100 (NR)
H20-100 (NR)


----------



## wallyjar

Both of my HR20-100s do not have CE and are at NR. Grey screens only


----------



## Azdeadwood

I don't understand the excitement. D* will do something else to screw us over again. 
So what if we get a test pattern - D* said this was the "Year of the HD" it might be 3 months IF WE ARE LUCKY. Dish still has over 30 more HD channels than D*.
Besides the second they turn on all of the new channels they are going to jack up the prices and we get robbed again.


----------



## Tom Robertson

kmkraft_1974 said:


> I have tried several BBCs and only get a "searching for satellite" on channel 498.
> 
> Any idea what transponder this is being sent from?the reason I ask about the transponder is that I get all 0s on the odd transponders on 103b. My evens are 76-92.
> 
> I would like to call Directv and setup an appt based on the hd test channel not working but would like to know if these problems are related.


Most likely your ~13V/22KHz cable from your switch to your dish is not connected, bad, or had bad connectors. And yes they are related. Definitely call DIRECTV for repairs.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mixer99

only 99 hd channels left to go to reach our 100 ! 

Here's hoping for a few channels to show up soon!


----------



## JLF

Azdeadwood said:


> I don't understand the excitement. D* will do something else to screw us over again.
> So what if we get a test pattern - D* said this was the "Year of the HD" it might be 3 months IF WE ARE LUCKY. Dish still has over 30 more HD channels than D*.
> Besides the second they turn on all of the new channels they are going to jack up the prices and we get robbed again.


Go to Dish then


----------



## Trendy2

Got mine to display the HD Welcome after changing the channels a few times to get to Tuner 1. Just "Searching for Signal" on Tuner 2.


----------



## Tom Robertson

JLF said:


> So is it just the hr20-100 with a ce?
> 
> If so someone with problems may need to load in the nr to see if it works.


There is only the NR for the HR20-100. If you are not seeing it, we will need to start a diagnosis of your system.

What are your signal strengths for 103(b)? Do you have the BBCs in place? Zinwell WB68 switch?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## iucpa

Up and running in Wake Forest!


----------



## woodyww

All available 103b transponders have signal strengths in High 80's to low 90's. Channel 498 is blowing my doors off. Let's kick the tires and light the fires!!!


----------



## Steve Gilbreath

Working fine in Atlanta.


----------



## sigma1914

All good with 498s D* HD info screen here in DFW on both tuners.


----------



## Azdeadwood

JLF said:


> Go to Dish then


I would if I hadn't made the mistake of buying all of the crap from D*. I would have to pay a lot of money to get out of my commitment. I already looked into it.


----------



## kmkraft_1974

on the phone now, thanks tom



Tom Robertson said:


> Most likely your ~13V/22KHz cable from your switch to your dish is not connected, bad, or had bad connectors. And yes they are related. Definitely call DIRECTV for repairs.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


----------



## ncxcstud

Not getting it here in Lexington, SC...

Just a black screen...and I'm assuming channel 499 is gone for good? It doesn't show up on my 'all' channels list even though the info for 498 tells you to go to 499 if you aren't seeing anything...

EDIT: and previously, channel 499 was showing 'searching for signal' like it was supposed to...


----------



## Sing1gniS

Nothing but a blank screen in Middle Georgia. 499 worked everytime so far.


----------



## JLF

Tom Robertson said:


> There is only the NR for the HR20-100. If you are not seeing it, we will need to start a diagnosis of your system.
> 
> What are your signal strengths for 103(b)? Do you have the BBCs in place? Zinwell WB68 switch?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I don't have the HR20-100. People said they were not getting it and had a ce is why I asked.


----------



## sigma1914

Azdeadwood said:


> I don't understand the excitement. D* will do something else to screw us over again.
> So what if we get a test pattern - D* said this was the "Year of the HD" it might be 3 months IF WE ARE LUCKY. Dish still has over 30 more HD channels than D*.
> Besides the second they turn on all of the new channels they are going to jack up the prices and we get robbed again.


Then switch to Dish.


----------



## stp890

stp890 said:


> I have an HR20-700 with 0x19a and gray screen. 499 test has always been fine, but just the gray screen now on 498.


Suddenly mine just started working. I haven't changed a thing.


----------



## rigelian

I have the slide on my HR20-700, but not on my HR20-100. Just a grey screen on that receiver.


----------



## Vid58

"I'm in" in California.

It even shows up in my HDTV filter channel guide.


----------



## Med 28

Tom, You have any idea about the grey blank screen (HR-700) every thing had been fine with 499 before now 498 is the blank screen. my signals our low at 60 and 70's but i dont think that this is problem now that this channel is up i calling for a little adjustment


----------



## lman

stp890 said:


> Suddenly mine just started working. I haven't changed a thing.


I lost the channel for about 15 minutes and it came back after making no changes.


----------



## MAVERICK007

Tom Robertson said:


> There is only the NR for the HR20-100. If you are not seeing it, we will need to start a diagnosis of your system.
> 
> What are your signal strengths for 103(b)? Do you have the BBCs in place? Zinwell WB68 switch?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


*Just wondering... Can a Zinwell WB68 make a difference??? How?* _Picture quality and/or signal strength?_


----------



## Marvin

Nothing on both of my 100's here.


----------



## JLF

Azdeadwood said:


> I would if I hadn't made the mistake of buying all of the crap from D*. I would have to pay a lot of money to get out of my commitment. I already looked into it.


So keep paying for a service you don't like and coming here complaining constantly.

(Sounds like a good financial choice)


----------



## LameLefty

Is there supposed to be audio? I'm getting the slide just fine and my a/v receiver says it's DD 5.1 audio, but I'm getting silence.


----------



## spectrumsp

I just did a channel r/s on the hr20...I've now lost all channels in the 70's - 80's...the signal strength on the 103b is great, and I still have the gray screen on the 498...

Could they be in the process of remapping the channels over to the D10?


----------



## AFH

I see the screen on the H20 upstairs. Downstairs on the HR20 I get "searching for signal 771".


----------



## BobbyK

wallyjar said:


> Both of my HR20-100s do not have CE and are at NR. Grey screens only


I live in Pensacola and it just came on.


----------



## fwlogue

All I get on all three of my HR-20's is a black Screen.


----------



## bobshults

I live in pensacola and I'm still getting gray screen. No Zinwell switch by the way.


----------



## bobkvjr

Got the ch#498 slide on both receivers here on the Space Coast of Florida
H20-100 (CE 2036) & H20-600 (CE 2038)

Boo Ya !!


----------



## BobbyK

bobshults said:


> I live in pensacola and I'm still getting gray screen. No Zinwell switch by the way.


An it just went off.. It was there.


----------



## rigelian

Strange, after bouncing through a few different channels I now receive it on the HR20-100. I wonder if it's a problem on one tuner but not the other. This might suggest it's a single BBC problem. I'll experiment a bit more.


----------



## MikeR7

For my -100 that has a black screen 498 does show up on the guide with the HDTV filter


----------



## ballen2221

Got it here in east Texas....even shows up under the HD Channels filter


----------



## lionsrule

mine says...

Dish Network: The Leader in HD


----------



## bobshults

It would be nice if you have nothing contructive to offer... Just keep quiet.


----------



## Vid58

I keep reading about "slides". I'm only getting one.

The clarity and detail of ch 498 is amazing. Such detail.


----------



## betterdan

LameLefty said:


> Is there supposed to be audio? I'm getting the slide just fine and my a/v receiver says it's DD 5.1 audio, but I'm getting silence.


No audio.


----------



## LameLefty

Vid58 said:


> I keep reading about "slides". I'm only getting one.
> 
> The clarity and detail of ch 498 is amazing. Such detail.


Yep. But not as nice as "Sunrise Earth" recording on the other tuner right now. THAT program sets the standard for me.


----------



## PersMD

JLF said:


> Is it just the hr20 that is not getting it, or are people with h20 having problems as well?


My HR20-100s is receiving it fine.


----------



## Oglikn

HR20-100 in North Alabama shows black screen.


----------



## johern

498 coming in great on both HR20-700s here in SE Louisiana. Signal strengths range from 56 - 72 so I need an alighment but I am getting the picture


----------



## djzack67

reads subject heading.........

trips over dog, spills coffee....runs for media room........................


----------



## GC71388

HR20-100 and HR20-700s both receiving it fine.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Med 28 said:


> Tom, You have any idea about the grey blank screen (HR-700) every thing had been fine with 499 before now 498 is the blank screen. my signals our low at 60 and 70's but i dont think that this is problem now that this channel is up i calling for a little adjustment


I had one HR20-700 that also had a black screen (I'm assuming it is the same one you're seeing). What "seemed" to work for me was recording on two local channels (to make sure both tuners were occupied) and then stopping one to go back to 498. Then I had 498 on the HR20 as expected.



MAVERICK007 said:


> *Just wondering... Can a Zinwell WB68 make a difference??? How?* _Picture quality and/or signal strength?_


If you don't have a zinwell wb68, but an older switch, you very well won't have a signal or a very, very poor signal and get Searching 771 or who knows what. I thought the OP was saying he had zeros on his transponders, so started the diagnosis cycyle.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sctallywack

loud and clear in buffalo, ny....


----------



## scsweet

I had a black screen on a -100s when I first got up. Rebooted without effect. Signal strengths 80's. Then suddenly 498 showed the slide (no sound). I was doing things similar to Tom above. I wonder whether they are using 498 to test their new authorization script.


S. Sweet 
St. Louis, MO


----------



## kramerboy

Getting the slide here in Ohio. The HR20 says the resolution is coming through as 1080i. However, the slide image is very..."jumpy".


----------



## lolaker99

No 498 in Little Rock. I have a HR20-700


----------



## jrlaw10

What gives? Channel 499 for the last month gave me the daily message that all is well. Here in South Florida on Channel 498 I am just getting the searching for satellite message. It then says tune to Channel 499. Channel 499 is unavailable.

When I checked the 103(b) signal earlier in the week I was getting signal strength in the high 90's!

What's happening?

UPDATE: RBR the box and I am in business!!!


----------



## F1 Fan

HR20-100 NR
WB68
Native Mode.

*Black screen on 498*. Receiver showing 720p. No searching for satellite but no picture either. Channel up (to change tuner) channel up again, then 498 (so on other tuner) still same black screen.

Used to get 499 ok on both tuners.

just checked signals on both tuners lowest tp is 89. Range from 89-97 on both tuners.

Done a Menu Reset. Still the same.

FYI: A post in this thread from someone in Austin (90m west of me) has it, and someone in Conroe (45 E of me) also has it.


----------



## mikeybc

I see everyone saying they have the image on 498 as I do. Earl called it a "slide show". Is it supposed to be changing pages every now and then showing different slides? If is stays on the "Congratulations" page, I guess that means I'm good. And yes it is broadcasting in 1080!!! Woohoo!!! 

Bring it on!!!


----------



## HDTVFreak07

H20 showing picture on 498 but HR20-700 not showing anything at all (just blank black screen on 1080i).


----------



## Tom Robertson

djzack67 said:
 

> reads subject heading.........
> 
> trips over dog, spills coffee....runs for media room........................


!rolling


----------



## charlestonemt

Just a blank grey screen with HR20-100 in SC


----------



## Earl Bonovich

-) There is NOT supposed to be any audio on the slide... and it is a slideshow... just one slide though.  for now.

-) Those that are having issues seeing it, on an HR20... do this: Tune to 498... Then tune to 72, Then tune to 73... Then tune back to 498. This will make sure that you are using a different tuner to get to 498 (this of course is assuming you don't have anything recording, and are using a 2 tuner setup). If it works now... then something is up with the "other" tuner, and you can use that to narrow down if it is a local problem on your system

-) As for "me" getting up early... it helps when you know something is comming you can make plans for it. So this thread was prepared in advanced, and head's up given to those that would have normally been up at this time... I had my alarm set, but I also have abilty to shut the alarm up while I am dreaming.


----------



## rmetcalf

2xHR20-100s and 1xHR20-700 in Twin Cities have it loud (though no audio) and clear.


----------



## smitchell24

So, is there any "issue" if channel 498 says: 

"Searching for signal on satellite 2, (771)"

Just read your post, Earl & did what you stated & now this:

"Searching for signal on satellite 1, (771)"

This is an HR20-100, btw


----------



## Spyfy

All good here in south central Kentucky.


----------



## F1 Fan

Some people are seeing it in 1080i.

I get a black screen and it is saying 720p (I have native on)

Is this the problem?

I have HR20-100 NR with native on and HDMI and getting a blank screen

All the old HD channels came through on 1080i ok


----------



## jimmyv2000

both my tvs show it and in 1080I
Bring it on BABY!
I was so mad the other day i had thought about cancelling
Maybe when i come home from work TODAY at 5 i will have some new HD.
keeping fingers crossed now!


----------



## henryld

scsweet said:


> I had a black screen on a -100s when I first got up. Rebooted without effect. Signal strengths 80's. Then suddenly 498 showed the slide (no sound). I was doing things similar to Tom above. I wonder whether they are using 498 to test their new authorization script.
> 
> S. Sweet
> St. Louis, MO


You may be on to something with the authorization bit. Those with problems might check to see if they received the odd HD access charges in their account recent activity.


----------



## ahatten

stp890 said:


> Hmm, no "searching for satellite" but no slideshow. Just seeing a gray screen in 720p...


I also just see a gray screen.


----------



## Tom Robertson

<moderator hat on>
Please, let us remember decorum. We don't need to do any name calling or bashing of people who might be venting or frustrated. They are welcome to speak their mind, so long as they don't bash other people.

Thanks,
Tom
<moderator hat off>


----------



## mikeybc

Thanks Earl, you're always there to calm the waters.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

F1 Fan said:


> Some people are seeing it in 1080i.
> 
> I get a black screen and it is saying 720p (I have native on)
> 
> Is this the problem?
> 
> I have HR20-100 NR with native on and HDMI and getting a blank screen
> 
> All the old HD channels came through on 1080i ok


Yeah, my mistake. I have a blank black screen on 720p, not 1080i.


----------



## lolaker99

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) There is NOT supposed to be any audio on the slide... and it is a slideshow... just one slide though.  for now.
> 
> -) Those that are having issues seeing it, on an HR20... do this: Tune to 498... Then tune to 72, Then tune to 73... Then tune back to 498. This will make sure that you are using a different tuner to get to 498 (this of course is assuming you don't have anything recording, and are using a 2 tuner setup). If it works now... then something is up with the "other" tuner, and you can use that to narrow down if it is a local problem on your system
> 
> -) As for "me" getting up early... it helps when you know something is comming you can make plans for it. So this thread was prepared in advanced, and head's up given to those that would have normally been up at this time... I had my alarm set, but I also have abilty to shut the alarm up while I am dreaming.


Done as you have suggested in #2 still get a grey screen. I am not recording anything. I previously had passed the test on channel 499. My signal strength is on 103b is in the 90s all the way across.


----------



## cmkratt

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) Those that are having issues seeing it, on an HR20... do this: Tune to 498... Then tune to 72, Then tune to 73... Then tune back to 498. This will make sure that you are using a different tuner to get to 498 (this of course is assuming you don't have anything recording, and are using a 2 tuner setup). If it works now... then something is up with the "other" tuner, and you can use that to narrow down if it is a local problem on your system


It's a good thought, Earl, but I tried that already on both of my HR20-700s, and all I get is a black screen. I get the channel banner, but no picture. And the 499 test channel worked just fine for me (Searching for signal...)


----------



## bobshults

lolaker99 said:


> Done as you have suggested in #2 still get a grey screen. I am not recording anything. I previously had passed the test on channel 499. My signal strength is on 103b is in the 90s all the way across.


Same here.


----------



## djzack67

Tom Robertson said:


> !rolling


I Am happy to report Coffee, Dog and 498 are all fine in Chicago... Bring on the HD


----------



## Indiana627

"Silent" and clear here!

Came on about 6:05AM. Channel 499 was first removed from the guide at about 6:02, then 498 was added about 3 minutes later.


----------



## bigref

I have 498 here in Baltimore in HD. So D* kept their promise and had new HD channels in September. :hurah:


----------



## henryld

Dang I'm at work already and can't check; started to turn on the TV before I left but thought nah it's not happening yet. S**t happens.:nono2:


----------



## PersMD

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) There is NOT supposed to be any audio on the slide... and it is a slideshow... just one slide though.  for now.
> 
> -) Those that are having issues seeing it, on an HR20... do this: Tune to 498... Then tune to 72, Then tune to 73... Then tune back to 498. This will make sure that you are using a different tuner to get to 498 (this of course is assuming you don't have anything recording, and are using a 2 tuner setup). If it works now... then something is up with the "other" tuner, and you can use that to narrow down if it is a local problem on your system
> 
> -) As for "me" getting up early... it helps when you know something is comming you can make plans for it. So this thread was prepared in advanced, and head's up given to those that would have normally been up at this time... I had my alarm set, but I also have abilty to shut the alarm up while I am dreaming.


Welcome back Earl!


----------



## mknmuzic

Earl,
I too have a blank screen on my HR20. H20 is fine. I am getting 92+ signal on both tuners on 103B. I tried tuning to 498-72-73 then back to 498 with no luck? Previously 499 showed searching for signal as it should have. Any ideas?


----------



## mridan

Coming in clear here in the western burbs of Chicago at 7:15 A.M.


----------



## F1 Fan

Earl Bonovich; said:


> -) Those that are having issues seeing it, on an HR20... do this: Tune to 498... Then tune to 72, Then tune to 73... Then tune back to 498. This will make sure that you are using a different tuner to get to 498 (this of course is assuming you don't have anything recording, and are using a 2 tuner setup). If it works now... then something is up with the "other" tuner, and you can use that to narrow down if it is a local problem on your system


I tried that too Earl. Not working. I am not asking for help but posting this info so we can see if we have some common info between people not getting it.

I have HR20-100 NR. WB68. Native ON. HDMI.

Blank Screen on 498 on *720p*
Did the 72 channel - it switched to 1080i. and 73. Then went to 498 and it switched back to 720p with blank screen.

Did a menu reset dash. Still the same.

People 90m west and 45 miles east are reporting ok.

TP signals on both tuners (before and after reset) 89-97.


----------



## lman

bigref said:


> I have 498 here in Baltimore in HD. So D* kept their promise and had new HD channel*s* in September. :hurah:


They need one more channel to be accurate.


----------



## DavidsonDuke

I had the good message earlier. Now my box lights up that it is displaying 1080i, but the display is blank. Hr20 . . . hmmm.


----------



## FlyBono24

mixer99 said:


> only 99 hd channels left to go to reach our 100 !
> 
> Here's hoping for a few channels to show up soon!


They said *UP TO* 100... the only number they promised was 70 by the end of October.

So they'll release the 71st HD channel on December 30th and that'll meet their promise.  :hurah:


----------



## say-what

498 has shown on all my receivers in glorious HD. Good to see you D10!


----------



## HDTVFreak07

F1 Fan said:


> I tried that too Earl. Not working. I am not asking for help but posting this info so we can see if we have some common info between people not getting it.
> 
> I have HR20-100 NR. WB68. Native ON. HDMI.
> 
> Blank Screen on 498 on *720p*
> Did the 72 channel - it switched to 1080i. and 73. Then went to 498 and it switched back to 720p with blank screen.
> 
> Did a menu reset dash. Still the same.
> 
> People 90m west and 45 miles east are reporting ok.
> 
> TP signals on both tuners (before and after reset) 89-97.


UH, 72 and 73 should be in 720p, not 1080i.


----------



## djwww98

I've got nothing. On either tuner. Blank screen. It won't let me go to 499 now but when it did it worked the way it was supposed to. Signals on 103b are in the high 70's and low 80's. WTF?


----------



## Tom Robertson

For the black/grey screen you might try recording on two different channels at the same time. That cleared it up for me. Just a two minute recording on my local MPEG4 channels did it.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Indiana627

For the people not getting the slide on 498: has your D* account showed the recent HD activity recently? Maybe they haven't gotten your profile fixed which is why you can't see 498? Just a hypothesis.


----------



## Rob

Most 103(b) signals in 70's to low 80's here and I'm receiving 498 silent and clear.


----------



## wallyjar

Tried 72, 73, then 498 on two HR20-100s. Both still grey screens.

Signals on both tuners on 103B are 95 and higher on all transponders.

Any ideas?


----------



## gfcninerfan

I live in Toledo and see the gray screen on my hr20-700 (ver 018e). I did a menu reset and still nothing. I checked my tps and they range from 38-89 between both tuners. I had the new dish installed on 9/4. My channel banner says "B-Band Converter Test Channel". Does anyone else see that on their channel banner? I could see ch. 499 before today without a problem. Should I call D*?


----------



## bobshults

Tom said "For the black/grey screen you might try recording on two different channels at the same time. That cleared it up for me. Just a two minute recording on my local MPEG4 channels did it."


Tried this... no success.


----------



## Teronzhul

HR20 set for 720p output, black screen on 498. Attempted to force resolution output to 1080i and it locked up the box. Rebooting now.


----------



## newsbreaker

Gray screen in Iowa as well. I only have one tuner set up, FWIW. I tried recording on the one I have, then stopping it and tuning to 498 with not effect. 

I have 103(b) in the high 80's and 90's across the board.


----------



## dkgator

wallyjar said:


> Blank grey screen only on two HR20-100s in Mobile, AL Signals all in upper 90s


Blank grey screen on HR20-700 in Pensacola FL. 103B signals all in the upper 90s. I am not running the latest CE but I will be tonight. Currently on 0x18a.

My profile has been updated:
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 HD Access $9.99 $1.32


----------



## Med 28

Indiana627 said:


> For the people not getting the slide on 498: has your D* account showed the recent HD activity recently? Maybe they haven't gotten your profile fixed which is why you can't see 498? Just a hypothesis.


yes on the 10th.


----------



## stblake10

I tested channel 498 this morning and it congratulated me on being set up correctly. I also checked the signal meters on both tuners (1&2) and I have at least 85-89% strength.


----------



## F1 Fan

HDTVFreak07 said:


> UH, 72 and 73 should be in 720p, not 1080i.


yeah my mistake - i went to 70 and 71 but was quoting Earls post and forgot to change channel numbers. 72 does switch to 720p.

my (badly raised) point was my native was working. And it appears the people getting the slide see it in 1080i while us who are getting the blank screen are getting 720p.


----------



## FlyBono24

kramerboy said:


> Getting the slide here in Ohio. The HR20 says the resolution is coming through as 1080i. However, the slide image is very..."jumpy".


I've noticed that too. If you stare at the sentence on top it kinda jumps up and down for a second and then resets itself...


----------



## gfcninerfan

henryld said:


> You may be on to something with the authorization bit. Those with problems might check to see if they received the odd HD access charges in their account recent activity.


I saw those charges on my account that posted on 9/11.


----------



## newsbreaker

That might be true, mine is set to "native" and I'm getting 720p on 498.

FWIW, no CE for me.


----------



## stblake10

As for the signal strength, I show 14transponders with 85% and higher.


----------



## F1 Fan

Indiana627 said:


> For the people not getting the slide on 498: has your D* account showed the recent HD activity recently? Maybe they haven't gotten your profile fixed which is why you can't see 498? Just a hypothesis.


I have those charges on my account. But blank screen at 720p.

I think the 720p part is what is doing it. Hopefully a D* Tech gets this news and they can look into it.

Not sure if this helps: I HAVE NOT refreshed my services online. I never had a problem.

I will try that now.


----------



## RxMan1

Tom Robertson said:


> For the black/grey screen you might try recording on two different channels at the same time. That cleared it up for me. Just a two minute recording on my local MPEG4 channels did it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


That worked for me. I had the black/grey screen. Started 2 channels recording then tuned to channel 498. Thanks!

For specifics I started an SD OTA recording and ESPN-HD recording then changed to 498.


----------



## ncxcstud

ncxcstud said:


> Not getting it here in Lexington, SC...
> 
> Just a black screen...and I'm assuming channel 499 is gone for good? It doesn't show up on my 'all' channels list even though the info for 498 tells you to go to 499 if you aren't seeing anything...
> 
> EDIT: and previously, channel 499 was showing 'searching for signal' like it was supposed to...


Tried Tom's 'trick' and now 498 shows up perfectly 

Record two channels...then go to 498...


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD

All's good in my neck of the woods. Slide show is coming in crystal clear.


----------



## cb7214

498 is coming in great here


----------



## Tom Robertson

The other thing to try with the black screen issue is refresh your services at directv.com: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## dtv757

i had a blank black screen this morning, 
ch 499 was unavailable this morning,

when testing signal strength signal in ranges between 86-93 % for 103(b)


----------



## JLF

F1 Fan said:


> yeah my mistake - i went to 70 and 71 but was quoting Earls post and forgot to change channel numbers. 72 does switch to 720p.
> 
> my (badly raised) point was my native was working. And it appears the people getting the slide see it in 1080i while us who are getting the blank screen are getting 720p.


Does it switch to 720p or is it already on 720p?

Go to an SD channel then 498 and see if it switches or not.


----------



## stblake10

I have my TV set at 720p also "native" off and no channel 499, but I have 498. Should I have 499?


----------



## cybervet

I'm stuck at work, so ...

Has anyone tried "Reset Services" from the D* web site ??

Just a thought ...


----------



## Ed Campbell

stblake10 said:


> I have my TV set at 720p also "native" off and no channel 499, but I have 498. Should I have 499?


No.


----------



## bearmur

I see 498. Maybe programs soon?


----------



## PersMD

stblake10 said:


> I have my TV set at 720p also "native" off and no channel 499, but I have 498. Should I have 499?


I think not.


----------



## ljnskywalker

Got it Here....DROOOOOOL!!!!


----------



## stblake10

Thnx. I assume that by seeing channel 498 with "congratulations" I am all set. Now the wait begins. I have been real patient with D* on sending out the new HD channels. We may never know what the hang-up was/is on the delay.


----------



## F1 Fan

JLF said:


> Does it switch to 720p or is it already on 720p?
> 
> Go to an SD channel then 498 and see if it switches or not.


it switches to 720p if i was on an SD channel or a 1080i channel. I am refreshing services at present.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

If you are getting a "blank" screen, that is not an authorization issue....

If it was an authorization issue, you would get a 721: Channel not purchased error message

If it was a total signal unattainable issue... Then you would get a Searching for Sat issue

Those of you with multiple units, turn BOTH of them at the same time to 498..

Those of you still with grey screen... what are the distances like between your unit and your multiswitch/dish.


----------



## drewx420

Central Iowa. Account updated with HD charges. 498 on one HR20 worked after recording two local channels. Second HR20 has black screen after trying multiple recording/tuner configurations.

95 plus on all 103b transponders. Tried both at once like Earl posted above. Units are 10-12' from multiswitch.


----------



## stblake10

Good Morning Earl!


----------



## RunnerFL

Tom Robertson said:


> For the black/grey screen you might try recording on two different channels at the same time. That cleared it up for me. Just a two minute recording on my local MPEG4 channels did it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I'm getting it fine on my HR20-700 in my living room but not getting it at all on my -100 or -700 in my bedroom. Black screen, no slide and no searching for signal message. These units both passed the test when 499 was up.

Tried recording on 2 channels and tuning back to 498, no go.


----------



## rap0819

ch 498 a very washed out contrats slide. Transponders 2, 4, and 6 read 60 sig strength. All other's in the low 80's with 17 at 90. All other sats I get 95-100. Need I be concerned at this time?


----------



## RunnerFL

Earl Bonovich said:


> Those of you still with grey screen... what are the distances like between your unit and your multiswitch/dish.


No more than 20 feet to the WB68 and no more than 40 feet to dish from units that aren't working.

Unit that is working is a good 40 feet from the WB68 and at least 60 from the dish.


----------



## kirkus

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are getting a "blank" screen, that is not an authorization issue....
> 
> If it was an authorization issue, you would get a 721: Channel not purchased error message
> 
> If it was a total signal unattainable issue... Then you would get a Searching for Sat issue
> 
> Those of you with multiple units, turn BOTH of them at the same time to 498..
> 
> Those of you still with grey screen... what are the distances like between your unit and your multiswitch/dish.


Earl - I'm receiving it fine, but for those who are having trouble, any idea which transponder the signal is coming from so they can check signal strength?


----------



## bobshults

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are getting a "blank" screen, that is not an authorization issue....
> 
> If it was an authorization issue, you would get a 721: Channel not purchased error message
> 
> If it was a total signal unattainable issue... Then you would get a Searching for Sat issue
> 
> Those of you with multiple units, turn BOTH of them at the same time to 498..
> 
> Those of you still with grey screen... what are the distances like between your unit and your multiswitch/dish.


I have HR20-700 with gray screen on 498...distance to antenna <20 feet, no switch.


----------



## dnelms

rap0819 said:


> ch 498 a very washed out contrats slide. Transponders 2, 4, and 6 read 60 sig strength. All other's in the low 80's with 17 at 90. All other sats I get 95-100. Need I be concerned at this time?


Every TP on 103b for me is 91 or higher and the slide is perfectly clear. Sounds like it might be time for a D* visit.


----------



## Indiana627

Earl, didn't recognize your posts at first with your new avatar. Good to have you back online.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

kirkus said:


> Earl - I'm receiving it fine, but for those who are having trouble, any idea which transponder the signal is coming from so they can check signal strength?


If it is a "signal strength" issue, you would get a searching for SAT message.

I am very curious to hear about the configurations about those that are getting blank screens... or inconsistant results.

How far are your runs between box and multiswitch/dish... and if multiswitch... Type of switch, and distance between switch and dish


----------



## longrider

Slide coming in fine on both receivers. It does take a couple seconds to pop up


----------



## Hdhead

I get it on my H20 but not on my HR20.


----------



## John4924

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are getting a "blank" screen, that is not an authorization issue....
> 
> If it was an authorization issue, you would get a 721: Channel not purchased error message
> 
> If it was a total signal unattainable issue... Then you would get a Searching for Sat issue
> 
> Those of you with multiple units, turn BOTH of them at the same time to 498..
> 
> Those of you still with grey screen... what are the distances like between your unit and your multiswitch/dish.


Good morning, Earl. Would it be possible to know which transponder they are transmitting channel 498 from? May help in some troubleshooting? Just a thought.

Edit: Man, the posting is fast! I see my question answered above!


----------



## GP_23

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) There is NOT supposed to be any audio on the slide... and it is a slideshow... just one slide though.  for now.
> 
> -) Those that are having issues seeing it, on an HR20... do this: Tune to 498... Then tune to 72, Then tune to 73... Then tune back to 498. This will make sure that you are using a different tuner to get to 498 (this of course is assuming you don't have anything recording, and are using a 2 tuner setup). If it works now... then something is up with the "other" tuner, and you can use that to narrow down if it is a local problem on your system
> 
> -) As for "me" getting up early... it helps when you know something is comming you can make plans for it. So this thread was prepared in advanced, and head's up given to those that would have normally been up at this time... I had my alarm set, but I also have abilty to shut the alarm up while I am dreaming.


Tried what you suggested and yes it works! Have the HR20-100 and 499 worked all the time.


----------



## BWELL316

Good to go in Maine. Maybe we could get Big Ten Network in HD after all?(I know, wishful thinking)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

John4924 said:


> Good morning, Earl. Would it be possible to know which transponder they are transmitting channel 498 from? May help in some troubleshooting? Just a thought.


If I find out... I'll let you know


----------



## Hoxxx

498 is working fine. It would be great to see some real programing off D10. This proves it is working. How much longer will we have to wait???


----------



## houskamp

Is it possible the those with black screens have BBC type problems? as in possibly seeing the wrong sats? anyone with a working and nonworking unit that can try swapping bbc's?


----------



## snafup

I've got here on one tuner (HR20-700) for first time. Installer coming this morning to check 2nd tuner. You folks on this board have provided a wealth of info this week andI'm truly appreciative.

Thx.


----------



## CTJon

I assume that even if we see it correctly, we should still do the "tuner" switch trick to make sure that it shows on both tuners.


----------



## Juggernaut

bobshults said:


> I have HR20-700 with gray screen on 498...distance to antenna <20 feet, no switch.


Same here. Record both channels, no joy. Trying reset now.


----------



## Southpaw

Good to go here on an H20 and an HR20 (both tuners).


----------



## mikhu

Here's another data point. 

I had posted recently that I had all kinds of 0's in my 103 (b) readings so I ordered two new BBC's. ONE of them came yesterday.  Replaced the one on tuner 1 since it had more 0's. No difference. I figured crap, I need to tweak the alignment, but by this time it was dark out yesterday, so I had to wait. Then this morning I see this thread so I checked 498. Black screen at first due to native switching, but then within moments I saw the slide. I was already late leaving for work so I never did check to see if my signals have improved, but they haven't changed in days so I'm assuming they didn't.

FWIW, both tuners have 0's on about 6 different transponders, some 90's, some 60's, etc, all over the board. But I still see the slide on 498. Also, I don't see the special HD charge on my account, but then again I'm trying to accept the terms to let me see my old statements (my billing statement just came through on the 19th, so the oldest thing in my recent activity is from the 18th) and that's not working, so it might have been on there, I just can't see it. I don't recall ever seeing it though and I've been checking my recently activity frequently.

So anyway, to make a long story longer, I'm seeing the slide on 498 here!


----------



## ahatten

Earl Bonovich said:


> If it is a "signal strength" issue, you would get a searching for SAT message.
> 
> I am very curious to hear about the configurations about those that are getting blank screens... or inconsistant results.
> 
> How far are your runs between box and multiswitch/dish... and if multiswitch... Type of switch, and distance between switch and dish


Tried 498, then 72, then 73, then back to 498 - still blank screen

Tried rebooting, then 498 - still blank screen

Tried refreshing services (and yes, the charges are on the statement) - still blank screen.

Tried recording two channels at once and then 498 - still blank screen.

No multiswitch involved. Dish directly into back of HR20.


----------



## KDelande

3 HR20s, all getting 720p set via native and no content, no errors/messages on 498.

All are single tuners at this time, I do only have 1 BBC hooked up on each to the coax run, the other open tuner does NOT have a BBC since there's no cable hooked up.

My runs are, I would estimate, 30-40 feet for 2 of them, 20 for another. This is to a brand new WB68 I received last week. Run from switch to dish - 15-20 feet or so.

Signal strength on all 103b xponders is mid 80s-mid 90s.

KD


----------



## drisner

Working here in the IE (SoCal) with HR20-100 using Native, but with 1080i turned off (since my TV would have to downconvert anyway). My signal strengths are 58-72 with most around 66.


----------



## wallyjar

have tried 72,73 the 498....tried recording two channels, still gey on two HR20-100s.

Turned on H20 and get 498 channel not avail and goes right back to other channel.

Refreshed services from Directv website.

nothing has worked. I am about 35 feet from switch to all three receivers


----------



## hoboken

498 "on", signals in mid 90's - good to go - even in the hills of ky.


----------



## dabart1

I have HR20-700 with the latest CE. Tried the record trick and still get black screen at 498, I refreshed my services and that didn't help. I also noticed that my recent account activity doesn't show anything other than what was there before.


----------



## tafitz

California waking up.
I am seeing it.
:newbie:


----------



## Dr_J

Have it. The video is jittery ever so slightly. No audio, as stated.


----------



## kirkus

kirkus said:


> Earl - I'm receiving it fine


Spoke too soon. Receiving on downstairs ok but not on upstairs (gray screen). However, the gray screen unit is also indicating a dolby digital signal! (Also tried the 72/73 and dual recording tricks - no luck).

edit - Correction - NO on the dolby digital audio signal indicator. Recceiver was simply sticking with whatever signal it had been getting prior to tuning to 498 (for some reason).


----------



## RunnerFL

Ok, I'm getting it on all my units now after rebooting the 2 that weren't getting it.


----------



## bw1605

how do i do the tuner switch on the hr20-700 i cant figure out jhow to switch between the tuners?


----------



## Chilli_Dog

Mine is intermittent. The first time I switched to the channel, I saw 498. I then switched channels and came back. It was gone. Repeated a few more times, and saw it once. Right now, just a gray screen.


----------



## FHSPSU67

I'm good in Windber, PA!
!pride


----------



## tgater

So, whoever had the D10 sending us signals on the 21st WINS!


----------



## Southpaw

wallyjar said:


> have tried 72,73 the 498....tried recording two channels, still gey on two HR20-100s.
> 
> Turned on H20 and get 498 channel not avail and goes right back to other channel.
> 
> Refreshed services from Directv website.
> 
> nothing has worked. I am about 35 feet from switch to all three receivers


Do you have the programming changes under "my programming" that everyone has been referencing?


----------



## old7

I have 2 HR20-700s. On both DVRs I have one tuner that gets the slide just fine and one tuner that has a blank screen. Both DVRs are connected to the same WB616 multiswitch with about 5 ft of RG6. Both DVRs show mostly 90's on 103(b) with a few high 80's on both tuners.


----------



## gfcninerfan

I tried the record 2 shows and also tune to 498 -> 72-> 73->498 and nothing worked.


----------



## ahearst

I can see it clearly in south Texas! What a glorious day!


----------



## purtman

HR20-700. I haven't seen the charges, but I do have the screen saying that I'm all set up for HD.


----------



## dale_holley

Working on HR20-700 with both tuners in North Texas.
Now bring on the on the additional channels. :grin:


----------



## lman

bw1605 said:


> how do i do the tuner switch on the hr20-700 i cant figure out jhow to switch between the tuners?


Press the down button(lol).


----------



## dkgator

dkgator said:


> Blank grey screen on HR20-700 in Pensacola FL. 103B signals all in the upper 90s. I am not running the latest CE but I will be tonight. Currently on 0x18a.
> 
> My profile has been updated:
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 HD Access $9.99 $1.32


I refreshed services from the website, have hit a hard reset, have tried recording two programs at once, still just a black screen. My run from my dish to the multiswitch is about 50ft with quad shield. Runs to a zinwell wb616 switch. Signal on all transponders of The lowest signal I have on 103b run to hr20-700 is about 50ft from the switch with quad sheild

98 98 97 96 97 97 95 95
97 96 95 95 97 97 n/a n/a
99 n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a
n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/A

Local HD not active hear yet

I will be watch closely from work if they havent blocked this site yet


----------



## RunnerFL

bw1605 said:


> how do i do the tuner switch on the hr20-700 i cant figure out jhow to switch between the tuners?


Record something on 2 channels, say 72 and 73, then try to tune to 498. When it asks you to cancel a recording cancel channel 72. If you get the screen on 498 then go back and record on 72 then tune to 498 again. This time when it asks you which to cancel choose 73.

You've now tested both tuners.


----------



## LameLefty

bw1605 said:


> how do i do the tuner switch on the hr20-700 i cant figure out jhow to switch between the tuners?


Go to a different channel and hit record, then manually tune back to 498.


----------



## jrmichael

498 working in West TN on HR20!


----------



## Juggernaut

Juggernaut said:


> Same here. Record both channels, no joy. Trying reset now.


Still blank screen after reset.

HR20-700. Current National software release.

Some folks talked about locals. I don't have locals, in fact, I don't think I've ever received an MPEG4 signal. Perhaps that makes a difference?

Off to work....


----------



## wallyjar

No programing changes since normal stuff posted on the 13th


----------



## Chilli_Dog

After further experimentation, looks like I have one tuner that tunes it in correctly. The other one just displays a gray screen. Off to check the other DVRs...


----------



## sjotis

Yeah! I'm on!


----------



## oldfantom

If you aren't getting 498, hit channel down then channel up. This is how I got it to show up. I saw a couple other folks report this as well. Don't flame me, I didn't make it "work" this way. Obviously a glitch of some import. A percentage of us are having issues with the switch, I suspect, to the B band when directly tuning the channel.


----------



## lifesun

Pleasantly surprised to see the message on 498 this morning around 6:30 est.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

498 working in So Cal.


----------



## DaveInAtl

I'm receiving 498 fine on all 3 H20's here in Atlanta and in 1080i.


----------



## Vader14

looking for something new before going to bed. 498 coming in very clear.

Sweet!


----------



## VARTV

MonyMony said:


> Good news... don't see "Searching for Satellite"
> 
> Bad news... just a black screen.
> 
> I am guessing slide show just is not running right now.
> 
> Edit: All 103b transponders is the mid 80's


This is what I'm getting on my HR20 but not my H20...


----------



## Teronzhul

Nothing suggested here has made any change. Black screen on 498. I find it interesting that there are 3 of us in the Mobile/Pensacola DMA reporting the same. 

Also playing with 498 has caused my HR20-700 to lock up 3 times this morning. It is rebooting yet again. It hasn't locked up in 6 months...


----------



## rjc

I am confused by what I am getting so maybe someone can help out in clarifying...I have two HR20's and one H20...my H20 box is showing the slide perfectly clear on ch 498...but neither one of my HR20's show the slide on the channel..they both have a grey screen...any ideas?


----------



## Hdhead

After further messing with it, getting it on 1 tuner only. Both tuners have signals in the 90's across the board.


----------



## MIKE0616

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) There is NOT supposed to be any audio on the slide... and it is a slideshow... just one slide though.  for now.
> 
> -) Those that are having issues seeing it, on an HR20... do this: Tune to 498... Then tune to 72, Then tune to 73... Then tune back to 498. This will make sure that you are using a different tuner to get to 498 (this of course is assuming you don't have anything recording, and are using a 2 tuner setup). If it works now... then something is up with the "other" tuner, and you can use that to narrow down if it is a local problem on your system
> 
> -) As for "me" getting up early... it helps when you know something is comming you can make plans for it. So this thread was prepared in advanced, and head's up given to those that would have normally been up at this time... I had my alarm set, but I also have abilty to shut the alarm up while I am dreaming.


Have tried this and have been trying most things suggested elsewhere for last hour or so. All I am getting is a blank screen, whereas I was getting channel 499 fine yesterday (its gone now), so thought I was OK.

Should I call D* and get someone out to fine-tune the antenna and check the hardware setup?

BTW, its this way on all HR20-700s in house.

Thanks!


----------



## mrhoads

Works for me


----------



## evans5150

I am getting "searching for satellite" on 498 on my one HR20. I have 2 BBC's (Rev. 2) I have a JVI Trunkline 5x8 multiswitch and I'm receiving my locals in HD loud and clear from 99. Any suggestions? I will try a RBR right now.


----------



## smitchell24

Getting a black screen on both my HR20-100 & HR20-700. Have BBC's on both of them! Checked signal strength for 103b & got zeros across the board for the 100 & averaged about a 15% signal strength on the 700! 

Basically, it seems I need to get the dish realigned, right?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Gary*W*

I'm seeing ch. 498 Congratulations message clearly at 1080i in midtown Memphis!


----------



## Sirshagg

Has anyone else noticed that the screen saver does not come on with this channel?


----------



## SFjr

HR20-100 - NR
2 Tuners - Rev 2 BBCs
499 had the 'searching for sat' on both tuners
103(b) - low to mid-90s across the board on both tuners
HR20 set to output 720p - native off
498 - Grey screen - no error messages on both tuners
about 50 feet from multiswitch and 62 feet from dish
billing shows HD Access updates


----------



## rbean

two Hr20's, both on 498, native on, gray screen. blue lite on 720, no switches, straight shots to both receivers, tried recording both tuners, no luck, refreshed account

can't tune to 499


----------



## newsbreaker

Here is what I've done, I don't know if it will help anyone or give any suggestions from those in the know.

I have an HR20-100S, and I only use Tuner 1, there is no line run to tuner 2 at this time. Channel 499 has always worked for me. Channel 498 does not. It is the blank screen in 720p (native). My sig strengths on 103(b) are in the high 80's through mid-90's. 

I tried changing BBC's to the "extra" one I had for the 2nd tuner...when I do so, I get "searching for Sat 771" message on 498. I tried running the cable, and the 'good' BBC only into tuner 2, and when I do so I get NO signal strength on 103(b) at all, and the "searching for sat 1 771" on 498. I did a "hard" reset, and refreshed services. 

Obviously, I cannot record two programs, because I'm only using one line. The total run from my dish to my box I estimate at about 70-80, rough guess. I have seen "Cinemax HD/StarzHD/Sports HD" added to my account in the past 2 weeks, along with the customary HD Access charge. 

Suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## JLF

rjc said:


> I am confused by what I am getting so maybe someone can help out in clarifying...I have two HR20's and one H20...my H20 box is showing the slide perfectly clear on ch 498...but neither one of my HR20's show the slide on the channel..they both have a grey screen...any ideas?


Try Earl's suggestions in this thread.


----------



## macmantis

Just rechecked and both Tuners get 498 in Austin no problems. I am on the latest CE for HR20-700.


----------



## bacardi151

Hello everyone!

long time lurker here reporting in south florida. Have 1 dvr hd receiver and 2 regular receivers, and all three are getting the slideshow.


----------



## Xmaniac

My hr20-700 recieves just fine but my hr20-100 is not. at first neither were recieving it but i took earls advice and tuned them to 498 at the same time. that is when my 700 started working. tried all other suggestions so far nothing is workin for my 100.


----------



## rlbowen

I only get it on one tuner after following the "Those that are having issues seeing it, on an HR20... do this: Tune to 498... Then tune to 72, then tune to 73... Then tune back to 498." procedure. Any ideas? I’m new at .


----------



## joesigg

haven't seen this much excitement since we got our first B/W TV and thought it was great that we could sit and watch the test pattern!!

Got it inPA


----------



## mhking

Azdeadwood said:


> I don't understand the excitement. D* will do something else to screw us over again.
> So what if we get a test pattern - D* said this was the "Year of the HD" it might be 3 months IF WE ARE LUCKY. Dish still has over 30 more HD channels than D*.
> Besides the second they turn on all of the new channels they are going to jack up the prices and we get robbed again.


Quit whining. What will it take to satisfy you?

If you're that disgruntled, then go to Dish or Cable. I'm sure they'll be happy to haev you.


----------



## JFHughes08088

498 coming in here in southern NJ. At first, the screen was just grey. Channel down, then up brings in the "Congratulations" message. I'm not sure what they are congratulating me for. I should be congratulatiing them for getting more HD to us. Oh well, I guess they will have to wait for my praise..........


----------



## rjc

JLF said:


> Try Earl's suggestions in this thread.


tried Earl's suggestion and that did not work...could it be that I have bad BBC's on those HR20 receivers?


----------



## TNUser

I am seeing ch. 498 on both my HR20(both tuners) and HD20 clearly in Middle Tennessee. 

For those having problems, I suggest you have your HD set to receive Native and accept all resolutions, 480, 720, and 1080i. This is in the setup menu on your receiver.


----------



## Skins Fan

I am getting searching for signal code 771 on 498. It tells me to go to 499 for news but I don't have 499. It is not there, not in the guide. It just keeps switching back to 498 "searching". I only have one H20-100, and reported 0 sig on even transponders of 103b and low sig on the odds. Tech coming today sometime.


----------



## VARTV

Tom Robertson said:


> I had one HR20-700 that also had a black screen (I'm assuming it is the same one you're seeing). What "seemed" to work for me was recording on two local channels (to make sure both tuners were occupied) and then stopping one to go back to 498. Then I had 498 on the HR20 as expected.
> Cheers,
> Tom


This did not work for me...


----------



## syphix

Sirshagg said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the screen saver does not come on with this channel?


It does when you pause it...


----------



## dingJam

Saw it around 7 AM Central here in Western Wisconsin. When I first tuned in it was all black - stayed that way for around 5 minutes while I was navigating the setup menu and then searching for a few shows to record. Suddenly - the Congratulations slide showed up. I stayed tuned to 498 the whole time.

The text seemed a bit "jittery" for me, not sure if that's anything worth noting.

Hr20-100, no multiswitch.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Now I got it. I had to flip through a few channels (and maybe part of the problem was the DVR was recording JAG on USA Network earlier... a friend of mine wanted it recorded).


----------



## wavemaster

In New Hampshire 

HR20-700 Seeing it. (primary box on account)
HR20-100 Not seeing it (mirrored box)
HR20-700 Not seeing it (mirrored box)

It looks like they are rolling through the accounts and updating.


----------



## Azdeadwood

2 H20-600's: I see the slide
HR20-100: I see the slide
HR20-700: Grey screen
Both HR20's are about equal distance from switch box.
I tried switching formats - no change. 103b Signal meters all the same on 4 units.
Did a reboot still Grey screen.


----------



## HouseBowlrz

Tom Robertson said:


> And I really see it on my receivers today.
> 
> "Congratulations! Your HD Setup is correct and you are seeting this broadcast from our new HD Satellite. By the end of this month, we'll have many or your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> (Why is Satellite capitalized? )
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Same here ... definitely a good way to start the weekend.

:goodjob:


----------



## texasbrit

H20, H21, HR20-700 and HR20-100. Everything shows the channel 498 test slide OK except the HR20-100, get a blank screen on both tuners. Tried setting everything to 498, tried recording on both tuners, doing a refresh, swapped the BBCs from one HR20 to the other, still a gray screen on the HR20-100. 
Both HR20s are connected thru an SWM-5, about 35 feet away.


----------



## RAD

All my STB's tuned in 498 without any problems. I check my D* account this AM and it still doesn't show the HD programming activity that others have noted. 

BTW, I find it amusing that after over 3 years of waiting, and hundreds of millions of dollars, we're all so happy to see just a static slide saying yep it's working. :hurah:


----------



## bwaldron

498 coming in fine here.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

:welcome_s to all of the newbies

Getting it here too, but I had to add it to my custom favorites list. Does this mean that we'll have to add the other new channels to our lists as well?

And thanks again to Earl and everyone else on here for all the info!


----------



## BobbyK

Chilli_Dog said:


> Mine is intermittent. The first time I switched to the channel, I saw 498. I then switched channels and came back. It was gone. Repeated a few more times, and saw it once. Right now, just a gray screen.


Same here on two HR20s.


----------



## hdfan01

Cool.... Just knowing my system works is "priceless". I can wait easier now. Thanks Earl for all you do.
Gary


----------



## ghostdog

ahatten said:


> I also just see a gray screen.


At various times this morning I have received 'the message', had a blank screen,
and had the 'searching for sat'.
If you feel youre setup is correct, I would not worry too much about what you are seeing at any given point.


----------



## MikeR

theratpatrol said:


> Getting it here too, but I had to add it to my custom favorites list. Does this mean that we'll have to add the other new channels to our lists as well?


Yes.


----------



## bgullicksen

Workin' here South of Boston!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

bacardi151 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> long time lurker here reporting in south florida. Have 1 dvr hd receiver and 2 regular receivers, and all three are getting the slideshow.


Welcome my friend
:welcome_s


----------



## DMRI2006

bgullicksen said:


> Workin' here South of Boston!


Same here in RI....the "Congratulations" screen looks mighty fine on both of my H20-100's!


----------



## Crypter

Well I got an HR20-100 and a HR20-700 and on both boxes on both Tuners I get nothing but a blank screen on 498. I get 90-99 on all Transponders on 103(b) and never had any issues before with the BBC Test Channel.


WTF is going on???


----------



## deepthinker

Ground control to Major TOM!! Both HR20-700's see the slide, lowest TP signal is 83 and highest is 94 here in Watauga,TX. (DFW)!! Bring on the HD!!!


----------



## Max_Pauer

I get a black screen on my HR20-100 in Dayton, Ohio. I had no problem with 499 and always got "searching for signal." I ahve a friend at work with the same problem. I have all 90s for signal strength on both tuners and am only about 40 feet or so fromt he dish with no multiswith installed. I'm at work now and can't do any of the "tricks," but I just wanted to throw another "it isn't working for me" on to the pile.


----------



## vb-eagle

When I type in 498, my HR-20-700 says "Channel Not Availabe" and bounces me back to the previous channel. My guide is set to "all channels". I tried 72 , 73 , and back to 498, but i get the samething.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MikeR said:


> Yes.


Thanks Mike. We need to make sure everyone on here knows this then.


----------



## Vid58

tafitz said:


> California waking up.
> I am seeing it.
> :newbie:


About time you got your *ss out of bed.


----------



## smitchell24

Just to confirm, if there is no signal strength on 103b, channel 498 will NOT work no matter what, correct? And if one is basically getting zeros across the board on 103b, than the dish is not correctly alligned, right?

Thanks!


----------



## dshu82

My signals are up again today. All TP's are 95+ today, and I am getting the message on 498. Nothing on 570 when I left for work....


----------



## WaltL

All 3 HR20's working on both tuners. Bring it on!


----------



## mp7501

Unfortunately I just got to work and did not know about the 498 does anyone know if it will be up for a while or not so I can check when I get home in about 7-8 hours. I was getting the right message before on the 499 with searching for satellite signal on tuner 1 and 2 with the HR-20, so I am just wondering if I should be ok on the 498.


----------



## dshu82

At this point smitchell24, I would say yes.


----------



## BlueSnake

Have one HR20 700 that works on both tuners. Have one that just has grey screen on both tuners. I tried the recording on 72 & 73 and still nothing on either tuner. I have reauthorized this box, menu reset, but nothing. It is hooked up via HDMI, switched to component, but still nothing. If I take off the BBC's I get searching for signal. When I connect them back up grey screen.

My slimline dish is about 40 to 50 feet away from my WB68. The HR20 that works is about 3-4 months old. The one that is not working for 498 is only a week old. 

Hope this is enough info. 

I was getting the Searching for Signal message on 499 on both units before today. Now there is no 499 on either. My signal strength runs mid to high 90s on both units and I have good signal strength on the other sats as well.

The one that doesn't work is about 30 feet from the switch, the working one is much further away.

I tried swapping the BBCs on the 2 units but that didn't change anything. I then went out to the switch and swapped lines around that didn't change anything either.

Then I swapped the two receivers. The one that was working quit working and the one that wasn't working started working. Then I switched everything back and now I just get the gray screen on both receivers. I tried resetting and reauthorizing but nothing changed.

I surrender for now.


----------



## MIKE0616

TNUser said:


> I am seeing ch. 498 on both my HR20(both tuners) and HD20 clearly in Middle Tennessee.
> 
> For those having problems, I suggest you have your HD set to receive Native and accept all resolutions, 480, 720, and 1080i. This is in the setup menu on your receiver.


Tried that, no dice.

Am in KY, 103b is 95-99 and 499 was doing what was expected last few days. Did Earl's suggestions, and still no 498 except blank screen.

Ideas anyone?


----------



## ahatten

Signal strength for 103(b) on both tuners are in the 90s, but still gray screen. 

I think I'll be fine and it's just a glitch that I am not seeing the slide show.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Happy to report I have it as well on the HR20 I can reach with the Slingbox. Mrs. Shadow is home today, I'll check with her later on the other one.


----------



## hdfan01

Crypter said:


> Well I got an HR20-100 and a HR20-700 and on both boxes on both Tuners I get nothing but a blank screen on 498. I get 90-99 on all Transponders on 103(b) and never had any issues before with the BBC Test Channel.
> 
> WTF is going on???


Settle down... Go back and read Earl's post and follow the instructions. Be sure you don't have something recording.


----------



## or270

Crypter said:


> Well I got an HR20-100 and a HR20-700 and on both boxes on both Tuners I get nothing but a blank screen on 498. I get 90-99 on all Transponders on 103(b) and never had any issues before with the BBC Test Channel.
> 
> WTF is going on???


Try repeating the guided satellite setup, one of my boxes was doing the same thing and that fixed it.


----------



## STEVEN-H

Here is what I have found. If you get 498 you will not get 499. If you get 499 you have a problem. I get blank screens when I punch in 498 but, if I ch down to test ch then back I get slide on both A and B.

HR20-700 latest CE.


----------



## loug1212

Hello all. Long time lurker, first time poster.
I am receiving the "Congrats" message on both my HD receivers eventhough my signals on 103b are horrendous (0-30). If this is truly coming from D10 how am I receiving it with such a low signal?


----------



## Crypter

Crypter said:


> Well I got an HR20-100 and a HR20-700 and on both boxes on both Tuners I get nothing but a blank screen on 498. I get 90-99 on all Transponders on 103(b) and never had any issues before with the BBC Test Channel.
> 
> WTF is going on???


BAsed on my situation it seems like the problems with D10 may be pretty severe. There is no reason that I should not be getting the slide show yet I am not getting it. Perhaps there is an issue with the Coverage of the Conus beam??? Something must be causing this to not display in my Area. Anyone else in MINNESOTA getting hte slide show?


----------



## Chilli_Dog

Gray screen on HR20-700 (both tuners) and my 2nd HR20-100 (single tuner enabled). (Resolution changes, but no picture.)

My 1st HR20-100 was getting the slide on one of its tuners. The other tuner would change resolution but display a gray screen. After resetting the receiver.... now I get a gray screen on BOTH tuners....

Arrrgh... 

BTW... Signal strength on 103b is mid to high 90s across the board.


----------



## F1 Fan

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are getting a "blank" screen, that is not an authorization issue....
> 
> If it was an authorization issue, you would get a 721: Channel not purchased error message
> 
> If it was a total signal unattainable issue... Then you would get a Searching for Sat issue
> 
> Those of you with multiple units, turn BOTH of them at the same time to 498..
> 
> Those of you still with grey screen... what are the distances like between your unit and your multiswitch/dish.


My HR20-100 is about 8ft from my multiswitch and it was a brand new run on install. I only have one HR20 (am waiting from the 700 to come in  ). I refreshed services online. I also did a menu reset. done the channel up for the two tuners and also recorded on both as Tom suggested. I have been from SD to it, from 720p to it and from 1080i to it, all times I get a blank screen. I even walked the dog for 30 minutes in case it decided to come on when you dont look at it :lol:


----------



## dcrews

I had a blank screen on 498 before I came to work today (around 6:30 ct), but it was a 1080i blank screen.. wtf?

FYI- 2 week old install/dish/hr20/etc

And I did get searching for signal on 499 before..

Any thoughts?


----------



## minorthr

When I try to tune to 498 I get channel unavailable. It does not show up anywhere in the guide or in the channels I receive.


----------



## mlcdorgan

Tried 498, then 72, then 73, then back to 498 - still black screen on closer one and grey on other, two dif. types of TV's though.

Tried rebooting, then 498 - still blank screen

Tried refreshing services (and yes, the charges are on the statement) - still blank screen.

Tried recording two channels at once and then 498 - still blank screen.

I have 8x6 multi switch on side of house first hr20 is about 17ft from sw. and 2nd hr20 about 35 ft from sw.

I have 88 and up on 103b signals 16 0f them rest are N/A. green signal meter is 95-98 on both tuners

I was getting all proper searching for signal on ch 499 when it was up.


----------



## evad

good to go at buffalo ny-----------h20


----------



## SuperTech1

Thumbs up on ch 498 here in 1080i. :biggthump


----------



## mndwalsh

Guitar Hero said:


> I finally get this channel. Didn't before. Looks great!
> 
> Here's what I get...


I have this screen also and I had to walk the wife through checking it which was not the easiest support call I will have today. Having the screen come up was refreshing since my signal was real weak yesterday on the new sat. Hopefully I will be OK. Now having my wife check signal strength is something I do not want to try.


----------



## F1 Fan

Crypter said:


> BAsed on my situation it seems like the problems with D10 may be pretty severe. There is no reason that I should not be getting the slide show yet I am not getting it. Perhaps there is an issue with the Coverage of the Conus beam??? Something must be causing this to not display in my Area. Anyone else in MINNESOTA getting hte slide show?


I doubt that is the problem. I am in College Station TX. Austin is 90m due west of me and someone is reporting they have the slide there and someone in Conroe which is 45m due east of me also has it. So i doubt if i dont have the coverage.

It is a receiver/tuner/signal type issue.


----------



## VARTV

Just quoted the 30th for the new HD channels...


----------



## MIKE0616

Does this only work if you have locals in HD?

I am in a major DMA that they do not have the locals in HD yet (all are OTA now) and was wondering if that would keep me from getting anything but blank screen on 498.

Anyone getting the slide show and have no locals in HD and no national OTA feeds in HD?

Thanks!


----------



## rjc

I continue to get it to work fine with my H20 receiver and cannot get it to work on my two HR20's...I followed Earl's suggestions...then I also set Native res to on and enabled all resolutions...I then reset the receiver...and still I get the same thing...whats interesting is that ch 498 comes in on 1080i on my H20...and attempts to come in on only 720p on my HR20...I thought maybe I had a bad working HDMI cable (all 3 of my receivers are connected via HDMI)...but then I switched over to HDNet channel on my HR20 receiver and resolution displayed is 1080i which tells me that my cable is working fine..

any suggestions on what I should do next? Is it call DirecTV at this point?


----------



## JLF

Crypter said:


> Perhaps there is an issue with the Coverage of the Conus beam???


No

Why could someone get it on one but not the other if this was the case?

And every area gets a signal from the tp.


----------



## mp7501

498 test channel 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Unfortunately I just got to work and did not know about the 498 does anyone know if it will be up for a while or not so I can check when I get home in about 7-8 hours. I was getting the right message before on the 499 with searching for satellite signal on tuner 1 and 2 with the HR-20, so I am just wondering if I should be ok on the 498.


----------



## Fish Man

BoooYA! Here just north of New Orleans.

Works on my "-700" and my "-100".

The lowest signal strength on either of those units for 103(b) is in the mid 90's, and they both show several transponders at 100.

*Bring on the new HD!!!!!*


----------



## newsbreaker

There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why people are or aren't getting it, nor what is fixing it. I think this has to be a problem of some significance on D*'s part.


----------



## kirkus

RunnerFL said:


> Ok, I'm getting it on all my units now after rebooting the 2 that weren't getting it.


Reboot didn't help - still one unit with, one without.


----------



## Crypter

I don't know but this blows. I have a brand new house with all Brand New Cabling I had my dish alighned pretty much perfectly as I get 92-99 on all transponders on 103(b) and pretty much 95-100 on 101 and other Sats. I got the WB68 MultiSwitch in My Utility Room where all the Coax Runs come directly from my Dish on the roof. I have both an HR20-100 and 700 and I have always passed the BBand converter test. NEver had any indication of any issue at all till now and it pisses me off!


----------



## rjc

newsbreaker said:


> There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why people are or aren't getting it, nor what is fixing it. I think this has to be a problem of some significance on D*'s part.


I would tend to agree with you, but in my case...I am getting to work on one out of 3 HDTV's in the house..and that doesnt make sense


----------



## upnorth

Crypter said:


> BAsed on my situation it seems like the problems with D10 may be pretty severe. There is no reason that I should not be getting the slide show yet I am not getting it. Perhaps there is an issue with the Coverage of the Conus beam??? Something must be causing this to not display in my Area. Anyone else in MINNESOTA getting hte slide show?


Yes I get it fine no problems in Central MINNESOTA.


----------



## Ken984

MIKE0616 said:


> Does this only work if you have locals in HD?
> 
> I am in a major DMA that they do not have the locals in HD yet (all are OTA now) and was wondering if that would keep me from getting anything but blank screen on 498.
> 
> Anyone getting the slide show and have no locals in HD and no national OTA feeds in HD?
> 
> Thanks!


No locals has nothing to do with this it is coming from a CONUS beam on the new sat.


----------



## VARTV

newsbreaker said:


> There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why people are or aren't getting it, nor what is fixing it. I think this has to be a problem of some significance on D*'s part.


I agree... This is a DirecTV issue and not a customer issue. It could be something like some STB's have been "authorized" and others haven't...


----------



## c152driver

Working fine on my HR20-700!


----------



## smiddy

Being on business travel I called home and had my wife check the channel and we are good to go on all tuners and receivers; signals are 5 by 5, coming in strong.


----------



## dcrews

FWIW- I get the blank screen and my account has NOT had any of the HD changes done to it yet.. dont know if that makes a difference or not


----------



## JLF

Have anyone tried unplugging a unit for a few minutes? I don't have an HR20 but with most receivers this would do a cold reset.


----------



## dkgator

ot question, how do i switch between tuners to see if it comes up on the other tuner


----------



## dbmaven

498 shows up fine on my HR20-100 single tuner in use setup


----------



## loudo

All is good here. Seeing 498 on both receivers - Central Florida

HR20 700 - Component Output - 20 feet from dish to WB68, 25 feet from WB68 to HR20 - Running latest CE - Signal levels from 103b range from 96 to 100.

H20 - HDMI Output - 20 feet from dish to WB68, 45 feet from WB68 to H20 - Running latest CE - Signal levels from 103b range from 95 to 99.


----------



## rpjones68

Working good here, even with the signals in the 70's on 103b. Waiting for rollout for alignment as 101 and 119 are on the high 90's to 100 as Tom R suggested


----------



## jlmza2350

Originally Posted by Crypter 
BAsed on my situation it seems like the problems with D10 may be pretty severe. There is no reason that I should not be getting the slide show yet I am not getting it. Perhaps there is an issue with the Coverage of the Conus beam??? Something must be causing this to not display in my Area. Anyone else in MINNESOTA getting hte slide show?

Two Hr20's and both recieve the slide show in the Twin Cities.


----------



## BobbyK

Ken, can you have CONUS and spot beam on the same TP?.


----------



## HoosierBoy

In NW Indiana, 498's message is seen on all recievers. 2-H20's and 4-HR20's.
I have all recievers set to 1080i, bbc's in place and the Zinwell WB616 in line.


----------



## GirkMonster

I get the "Congratulations" screen on my HR20-700, latest CE, VOD-enabled in KC, MO.

Last check 103b signals were between mid-80s and mid-90s

50 feet from dish to WB68, 60 feet from WB68 to HR20. HDMI out (6'), component out (75').

Need to upgrade twin TiVo units...


----------



## loudo

*Just a thought:* I read where some people are still using diplexers. If you are and are not receiving 498, try removing them to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## GenoV

F1 Fan said:


> I doubt that is the problem. I am in College Station TX. Austin is 90m due west of me and someone is reporting they have the slide there and someone in Conroe which is 45m due east of me also has it. So i doubt if i dont have the coverage.
> 
> It is a receiver/tuner/signal type issue.


Yep. I'm right here in CS with you F1, receiving 498/D10 clear as can be.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

dcrews said:


> FWIW- I get the blank screen and my account has NOT had any of the HD changes done to it yet.. dont know if that makes a difference or not


You should definitely call D*. Please be sure to let us know what they say.

My guess is that the D10 is fine - it's the authorization software that's having challenges.


----------



## pixel41

Black screen on a HR20...Colorado Springs.


----------



## MattG

newsbreaker said:


> There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why people are or aren't getting it, nor what is fixing it. I think this has to be a problem of some significance on D*'s part.


Seems to me the reported a problems are probably due to a mix of bad BBCs and improper dish alignment. 498 is coming in perfect for me so if there are any D* engineers on the forum looking for beta testers for the new HD channels then let me know


----------



## QuickDrop

I got my "Congratulations."


----------



## VARTV

JLF said:


> Have anyone tried unplugging a unit for a few minutes? I don't have an HR20 but with most receivers this would do a cold reset.


Just did soft reboot (red button)... no luck (HR20-100) but I see the slide on my H20...


----------



## JLF

BobbyK said:


> Ken, can you have CONUS and spot beam on the same TP?.


On D10 1-14 are Conus, 15-24(If I remember 24 correctly) is Spot Beams according to documents filed with the FCC.


----------



## dclarke

Can someone enlighten me here? I get "searching for signal" on all my receivers at channel 498 ,channel 499 is not available, (3 h20's and 1 hr20) with 0 signal strenght at the 103b, all my current programming works and I have bbc's at all receivers, thanks


----------



## Ken984

BobbyK said:


> Ken, can you have CONUS and spot beam on the same TP?.


No, if its conus it covers the entire lower 48.


----------



## lorick

498 working GREAT on both receivers here in Eau Claire, WI


----------



## knoxbh

Do I have a problem? My signal strengths on 103(b) are in the upper 80s & lower 90s on the odd transponders but only in the 60s on the even transponders. Should I have a tech out to realign the dish? The strengths on 101 are all in the 90s and some are in 100.


----------



## Ken984

dclarke said:


> Can someone enlighten me here? I get "searching for signal" on all my receivers at channel 498 ,channel 499 is not available, (3 h20's and 1 hr20) with 0 signal strenght at the 103b, all my current programming works and I have bbc's at all receivers, thanks


Do you have any diplexers in line? Which Multiswitch?


----------



## VARTV

wilbur_the_goose said:


> You should definitely call D*. Please be sure to let us know what they say.
> 
> My guess is that the D10 is fine - it's the authorization software that's having challenges.


Agree... Called tech support... This is all too new for them...


----------



## geekmom

Got it here in New Mexico even though signal levels on 103(b) are no higher than 82 on any transponder. That worried me but, if it works, it works


----------



## ccr1958

dclarke said:


> Can someone enlighten me here? I get "searching for signal" on all my receivers at channel 498 ,channel 499 is not available, (3 h20's and 1 hr20) with 0 signal strenght at the 103b, all my current programming works and I have bbc's at all receivers, thanks


i would think you are not alligned properly for d10


----------



## rebaztec

I'm sure that many of you probably already figured this out, but THIS is what would have happened on the 19th if they went live. Some of us would be happy that the HD channels could be tuned in while others would be going crazy that their set up didn't work. This is the issue people. For some reason it's working on some set ups and not others and I'm betting they know why, but it's just like any of the software problems they are having...they can't nail it down quit yet and are hoping like mad that they can get at least a few stations to come up, not sure why if you have one working you can't have 100 working, but they want something up there by the 30th of this month. Just my two cents, someone please tell me I'm wrong, AND give me a real reason why...:lol:


----------



## VARTV

geekmom said:


> Got it here in New Mexico even though signal levels on 103(b) are no higher than 82 on any transponder. That worried me but, if it works, it works


Somebody with numbers in just the 20's on the AVSForum was getting the slide... I'm getting it on my H20 with numbers in the mid-40s.


----------



## stsrep

As of this morning I'm getting the "channel not available " on all 3 HR20's and both of my H20's.
Suggestions??


----------



## Ken984

Just to help out here, I have not seen any of the "new" changes on my account but I do see 498 fine on my receivers.


----------



## wakajawaka

Well, after having watched the live broadcast of the D10 launch (remember that? the chat room was brimming with excitement that night), to tracking the progress of the sattelite, to checking my TP levels on 103(b), to finally seeing a picture from D10, I think this is all really cool. (Actually my wife saw the picture, and she was laughing at me for having her do that since I'm at work, she understands that I'm a nerd)


----------



## MikeR

*dclarke*....do you have a multiswitch? If so, what is the manufacturer and model #?
*knoxbh*..could be bad connection or LNB, not likely alignment. Are the 110 or 119 signals even?
Check this thread


----------



## nn8l

I'm only getting it on one tuner. The 2nd tuner is a black screen. Bad BBC?


----------



## dclarke

Ken984 said:


> Do you have any diplexers in line? Which Multiswitch?


zinwell 6 x 8, thanks


----------



## rjc

If you are having issues seeing ch 498, can anyone confirm whether or not calling DirecTV is helping? Are they troubleshooting the problem for you? Or are they telling you not to bother until the channels are actually launched?

Just trying to gauge whether its premature to call them yet or not.


----------



## oakwcj

Ken984 said:


> Just to help out here, I have not seen any of the "new" changes on my account but I do see 498 fine on my receivers.


Same here. And I just checked my account after watching the show of the slide.


----------



## Xmaniac

MattG said:


> Seems to me the reported a problems are probably due to a mix of bad BBCs and improper dish alignment. 498 is coming in perfect for me so if there are any D* engineers on the forum looking for beta testers for the new HD channels then let me know


Sorry charlie. I have good bbc and 90 to 99 signal strength. I dont think it is these peoples setups. i think its an issue with maybe the reciever software or something like that.

I have the congrats slide on one reciever sometimes and sometimes not. cant get it at all on my other reciever


----------



## Doug Brott

mixer99 said:


> only 99 hd channels left to go to reach our 100 !
> 
> Here's hoping for a few channels to show up soon!


I think some of the existing HD will count in that 100, so it's more like 9 or 10 now .. I can't remember the exact number though :grin:


----------



## Azdeadwood

or270 said:


> Try repeating the guided satellite setup, one of my boxes was doing the same thing and that fixed it.


Tried that now - no change.

Still show strong signal strengths on all 103b transponders on both tuners.

Recap:
2 H20-600's: I see the slide
HR20-100: I see the slide
HR20-700: Grey screen
Both HR20's are about equal distance from switch box.
I tried switching formats - no change. 103b Signal meters all the same on 4 units.
Did a reboot still Grey screen.
Then:
Checked to make sure there was no recording going on. Then stop future recording.
No change
Tried recording a different channel and then switched back - no change.


----------



## JLF

rebaztec said:


> not sure why if you have one working you can't have 100 working


Do they have 1 working? Seems to me they don't. Probably as soon as someone can figure out how to get this 1 working they will launch the others at a convenient time.


----------



## geekmom

VARTV said:


> Somebody with numbers in just the 20's on the AVSForum was getting the slide... I'm getting it on my H20 with numbers in the mid-40s.


OUCH! Those numbers would have really had me going..........but I guess we just can't complain if we see it


----------



## Richard L Bray

Northeast Ohio. One HR20-100 works and the other has a gray screen. Nothing has helped the one with the gray screen. Reset services, restarted, and setup satellite. It previously worked fine with 499 test. Have around 45 feet of cable from the multiswitch. General signal strength on 103b ranges from low 80's to low 90's.


----------



## scsweet

loudo said:


> *Just a thought:* I read where some people are still using diplexers. If you are and are not receiving 498, try removing them to see if it makes a difference.


I had a black screen when I woke up and then the congrats screen came on after I played with the unit for a while. Because I have OTA diplexed in to one input (downstream of the BBC) I verified that 498 worked on both tuners. Hope this helps.

Because the prevailing hypothesis for failure to launch on the 19th seems to be an account authorization issue, I'm still wondering whether this somehow reflects an ongoing process of setting up accounts to be able to receive the 103(b) signals. Perhaps someone who understands that process better can clarify.

Stuart
St. Louis, MO


----------



## Steve615

We are getting the channel in 1080i on both of our receivers.HR20-700 and H20-600.


----------



## evans5150

Ken984 said:


> Do you have any diplexers in line? Which Multiswitch?


Ken,

I'm having the exact same problem as the original poster. I have a JVI Trunkline multiswitch and am receiving my locals in HD over 99 and they are perfect. I am getting 0's across the board for 103b and I have no diplexer.


----------



## jgriffin7

loudo said:


> *Just a thought:* I read where some people are still using diplexers. If you are and are not receiving 498, try removing them to see if it makes a difference.


As discussed in other threads: diplexers posed no problems to the 103(b) signal strength when the BBC was moved before the first diplexer in line. That is, between the multi-switch and the diplexer. I can confirm that I can see the 'congratulations' message on channel 498 on either of my tuners (HR20-700). One tuner with a diplexer and BBC as described, and one with a BBC only.


----------



## dbmaven

For those with one receiver/tuner working and another not working, a suggestion, presuming you have BBCs on the inputs:

- try swapping BBCs and see if that changes anything.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Black screen here. Tried on my HR20, no BBC on an SWM5. 103(b) signal strength between 88 and 97.

I haven't tried upstairs on the HR20's with BBC's on my WB616 yet though.


----------



## Med 28

thats my guess. I have tried everything here and still grey screen. It has to b with D* software not able to get everybody authorized. Must have been the problem on 19th.


----------



## kirkus

MattG said:


> Seems to me the reported a problems are probably due to a mix of bad BBCs and improper dish alignment. 498 is coming in perfect for me so if there are any D* engineers on the forum looking for beta testers for the new HD channels then let me know


Doubtful. One HR-20 is fine on both tuners, the other is not. Chances that I have two good BBC on one and two bad on another are small. Also, alignment is clearly fine. Trouble is on unit with shortest run of cable.


----------



## marksrader

rebaztec said:


> I'm sure that many of you probably already figured this out, but THIS is what would have happened on the 19th if they went live. Some of us would be happy that the HD channels could be tuned in while others would be going crazy that their set up didn't work. This is the issue people. For some reason it's working on some set ups and not others and I'm betting they know why, but it's just like any of the software problems they are having...they can't nail it down quit yet and are hoping like mad that they can get at least a few stations to come up, not sure why if you have one working you can't have 100 working, but they want something up there by the 30th of this month. Just my two cents, someone please tell me I'm wrong, AND give me a real reason why...:lol:


Having worked in a support role this is a very tricky problem they have. The question is how do you completely revolutionize your offering to say 25% of your customer base without disrupting the service to the other 75% of the users? It could very-well-be that they could do some sort of server reboot or reset and fix the problems, however, this could cause a temporary outage for all the non-HD customers too. It is a real pickle!


----------



## vette_jb

I'm seeing the Congrats slideshow on my HR20 with the BBC trick of moving it back to the multiswitch and diplexing OTA down to HR20. Good sign. My H20 also succesful(but BBC are directly attached).


----------



## smitchell24

Thanks for the help all.....due to a lack of signal strength, set up an apt with D* tomorrow to align the dish for 103b & more HD! Glad I found about this now BEFORE the new channels were launched!

S


----------



## Ken984

dclarke said:


> zinwell 6 x 8, thanks


Is your OTA hooked up? seperate cable or diplexed in with the sat lines?

One other thought maybe its an issue with the MS not getting the right signal to switch to the right sat/transponder. Unplugging all receivers so the switch sees no signals at all then restarting just one h20 or hr 20 and see if that fixes it, then turn on the other receivers one at a time.


----------



## dclarke

I dont get it. If I have strong signal on the 99b and 101 how can I have 0 on the 103b?


----------



## Johnboat

I see it in Holland, Mi. Woohoo I can't wait!


----------



## VARTV

rjc said:


> If you are having issues seeing ch 498, can anyone confirm whether or not calling DirecTV is helping? Are they troubleshooting the problem for you? Or are they telling you not to bother until the channels are actually launched?
> 
> Just trying to gauge whether its premature to call them yet or not.


This is brand new to them too... I'd say call to let them know. The more calls the better, right?


----------



## SeaCWest

"Congratulations" test pattern is crystal clear here in the San Francisco bay area.


----------



## F1 Fan

I tried a service refresh and a menu reset - still nothing.

So then i tried an RBR and nothing. So i tune to 70 - now get channel not available. Now i only get ESPN and HDNet in my guide in the 70's

Another RBR going on now.


----------



## bobshults

If it was an authorization issue you would likely get a "Channel not Authoried... please call..." type message when attempting to tune to 498. I get no message, just a blank screen. It is howerver picking up an HD signal as resolution changes to 720p using native mode.


----------



## Ken984

F1 Fan said:


> I tried a service refresh and a menu reset - still nothing.
> 
> So then i tried an RBR and nothing. So i tune to 70 - now get channel not available. Now i only get ESPN and HDNet in my guide in the 70's
> 
> Another RBR going on now.


Sometimes when you reboot the authorizations take a while to come back in for the HD channels. Wait 15 minutes or so and it should be fine.


----------



## jeepwrang3

Noticed it this morning doing a search of HD Channels in the guide. Came thru perfectly on my HR20, i'm in MD


----------



## HD30TV

Have got nothing lower than 88 on 103a (except for TPs 2/4/6/& 17; which none are above 20, I believe [for sure 2 & 4 aren't, and 17 is a 0]) and nothing lower than 94 (which is just 1 TP) on 103b, but only have the "gray screen".


----------



## bikerpaul

I just have the gray screen. After going to 72 & 73, I went back to 498 and still the gray screen. I then did a hard reboot (unplugging & plugging back in). When it got done, I still had the gray screen. I then call D* and they went through the set up again and still the gray screen. After checking with somebody else, she said that this could happen, but when the programming comes on, I shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Sing1gniS

bikerpaul said:


> After checking with somebody else, she said that this could happen, but when the programming comes on, I shouldn't have any problems.


This is what I'm banking on.


----------



## Xmaniac

bikerpaul said:


> I just have the gray screen. After going to 72 & 73, I went back to 498 and still the gray screen. I then did a hard reboot (unplugging & plugging back in). When it got done, I still had the gray screen. I then call D* and they went through the set up again and still the gray screen. After checking with somebody else, she said that this could happen, but when the programming comes on, I shouldn't have any problems.


im wondering that too. because we dont get searching for signal and it changes my res to 720p maybe its no big deal that the congrats shows up or not.


----------



## Firefighter

I've got perfect picture on 498 here in Indianapolis, IN


----------



## mjwagner

Just wanted to verify something for those that are still diplexing OTA signals. I was getting 498 fine on my HR20-700 which does not have OTA diplexed but was getting "searching for signal...771" on both my H20-100's which do have OTA diplexed. I moved the BBC's from the back of the receivers to directly on the output of my multi-switch before the OTA diplexers. Problem resolved, works fine.


----------



## VARTV

bikerpaul said:


> After checking with somebody else, she said that this could happen, but when the programming comes on, I shouldn't have any problems.


I got that same line... which doesn't make sense when I have the slide on one STB but not the other...


----------



## Bob Coxner

MIKE0616 said:


> Does this only work if you have locals in HD?
> 
> I am in a major DMA that they do not have the locals in HD yet (all are OTA now) and was wondering if that would keep me from getting anything but blank screen on 498.
> 
> Anyone getting the slide show and have no locals in HD and no national OTA feeds in HD?
> 
> Thanks!


No local HDs, no national HD networks and I'm getting 498 fine. It would be a pretty powerful signal to get national OTA.


----------



## JLF

Here's a thought:

Since people who are getting the slide is getting the channel in 1080i, and the people who are not is getting it in 720p (Correct?), could D* be planning on putting up a new slide giving instructions on how to fix the problem on the 720p channel for those who have a local problem causing this once they get a no-fail routine figured out (Obviously some are fixing the problems themselves, Correct?)?


----------



## RoundRockJohn

Success here on the HR20-700, CE w/VOD. I had a five or six seconds of black screen then it popped up.


----------



## SeaCWest

dclarke said:


> I dont get it. If I have strong signal on the 99b and 101 how can I have 0 on the 103b?


dclarke, I have the following sig strength for 103:
0 95 0 95 0 0 then the rest are n/a except one more zero on transponder 21

I am receiving the test pattern on channel 498. It took about three minutes for "searching for signal" but then snapped in clear.

I have the zinwell 6x8, OTA diplexer on 1st connection AFTER the Zinwell, and the BBCs connected directly to the back of the HR-20.

SF bay area, CA
'c'


----------



## Ken984

bikerpaul said:


> I just have the gray screen. After going to 72 & 73, I went back to 498 and still the gray screen. I then did a hard reboot (unplugging & plugging back in). When it got done, I still had the gray screen. I then call D* and they went through the set up again and still the gray screen. After checking with somebody else, she said that this could happen, but when the programming comes on, I shouldn't have any problems.


I am usually an optimist, but I would not buy that story, if you can't tune this slide today there is no reason to believe that anything is going to change when they turn on some channels. I would call back and schedule someone to come out now, before they get too backed up.


----------



## tekie99

well my fears were correct.. i get a "Searching for signal" .. but good thing I took the proactive solution and already assumed this was going to happen and setup an appointment for tomorrow afternoon to have my dish replaced with a slimline... guess I will waiti until tomorrow!


----------



## Crypter

Well to see nothing on 498 but a blank screen on both my HR20's (100 & 700) is discouraging to say the least. But I guess I will not really panic until the new channels start coming in. If I can't pick up the new Channels then I will be a little upset. 

Like I said Earlier, this is NOT a BBC or SIGNAL issue. I get 92-99 on all transponders on 103(b) and my BBC's on all tuners have always passed the test without a problem. 

To be honest with the Variety of issues I am seeing on this forum I have not been able to think of a single PLAUSABLE reason for this to be happening. But then again I am no Expert. I keep waiting to see someone like Earl post with a message like. Do not worry seeing a blank screen is normal on 498.


----------



## PMKMDJ

In Omaha I have nothing but a grey screen as well. No diplexers, tried a reset, all the other HD channels are fine.


----------



## ccr1958

mjwagner said:


> Just wanted to verify something for those that are still diplexing OTA signals. I was getting 498 fine on my HR20-700 which does not have OTA diplexed but was getting "searching for signal...771" on both my H20-100's which do have OTA diplexed. I moved the BBC's from the back of the receivers to directly on the output of my multi-switch before the OTA diplexers. Problem resolved, works fine.


the installer did away with my diplexer all together & ran a new line
directly from the ota to the hr20


----------



## Ken984

SeaCWest said:


> dclarke, I have the following sig strength for 103:
> 0 95 0 95 0 0 then the rest are n/a except one more zero on transponder 21
> 
> I am receiving the test pattern on channel 498. It took about three minutes for "searching for signal" but then snapped in clear.
> 
> I have the zinwell 6x8, OTA diplexer on 1st connection AFTER the Zinwell, and the BBCs connected directly to the back of the HR-20.
> 
> SF bay area, CA
> 'c'


Those readings look like they came from 103a. Check to make sure, 103b should show 16 transponders all lit.


----------



## Smthkd

Scott G over at SatGuys has just announced that his contact said the HD channels have been delayed till next week!!! Sorry guys but looks like we have to wait another weekend!


----------



## VARTV

JLF said:


> Here's a thought:
> 
> Since people who are getting the slide is getting the channel in 1080i, and the people who are not is getting it in 720p (Correct?), could D* be planning on putting up a new slide giving instructions on how to fix the problem on the 720p channel for those who have a local problem causing this once they get a no-fail routine figured out (Obviously some are fixing the problems themselves, Correct?)?


I'm thinking it's a software issue on DirecTV's side...


----------



## paulman182

JLF said:


> Since people who are getting the slide is getting the channel in 1080i, and the people who are not is getting it in 720p (Correct?), could D* be planning on putting up a new slide giving instructions on how to fix the problem on the 720p channel for those who have a local problem causing this once they get a no-fail routine figured out (Obviously some are fixing the problems themselves, Correct?)?


I'm guessing the receiver defaults to 720p when tuned to a blank channel in native mode.


----------



## VARTV

Smthkd said:


> Scott G over at SatGuys has just announced that his contact said the HD channels have been delayed till next week!!! Sorry guys but looks like we have to wait another weekend!


I was quoted the 30th about two hours ago...


----------



## Crypter

Ken984 said:


> I am usually an optimist, but I would not buy that story, if you can't tune this slide today there is no reason to believe that anything is going to change when they turn on some channels. I would call back and schedule someone to come out now, before they get too backed up.


What is someone going to come out and do????? LOL there is nothing they can do I get perfect signal and my BBC's are fine. I have like 10 new BBC's sitting there that I could wap out but after swapping out the 2 in my box this morning and stil seeing a blank screen I do notthink that is the problem. It has to be something from DTV not at my site. At least I hope.


----------



## Steve Robertson

VARTV said:


> I was quoted the 30th about two hours ago...


Well that just plain sucks but what are you going to do.


----------



## mjwagner

ccr1958 said:


> the installer did away with my diplexer all together & ran a new line
> directly from the ota to the hr20


Yes that is obviously ideal, but for some of us it is unfortunately not an option.


----------



## vurbano

Crypter said:


> Well to see nothing on 498 but a blank screen on both my HR20's (100 & 700) is discouraging to say the least. But I guess I will not really panic until the new channels start coming in. If I can't pick up the new Channels then I will be a little upset.
> 
> Like I said Earlier, this is NOT a BBC or SIGNAL issue. I get 92-99 on all transponders on 103(b) and my BBC's on all tuners have always passed the test without a problem.
> 
> To be honest with the Variety of issues I am seeing on this forum I have not been able to think of a single PLAUSABLE reason for this to be happening. But then again I am no Expert. I keep waiting to see someone like Earl post with a message like. Do not worry seeing a blank screen is normal on 498.


In my case it is a signal issue. Nothing over 30-40 on 103b today due to installers that do not know how to peak a 5LNB dish. I hope the tech coming out today is more competent than the original one. I would hate to be a d* CSR today because they are going to be flooded with repeaking requests.


----------



## ccr1958

what i find wierd is the people getting a blank screen are recieving a 720p signal
but no picture


----------



## oakwcj

bobshults said:


> If it was an authorization issue you would likely get a "Channel not Authoried... please call..." type message when attempting to tune to 498. I get no message, just a blank screen. It is howerver picking up an HD signal as resolution changes to 720p using native mode.


That's odd, since the resolution is 1080i for me with the success slide.


----------



## n2deep2bn

I'm getting slide show on one receiver and grey screen on the other receiver.


----------



## Crypter

vurbano said:


> In my case it is a signal issue. Nothing over 30-40 on 103b today due to installers that do not know how to peak a 5LNB dish.


Ok but like I said considering the variety of problems it is not simply a "signal" issue. Even if that is all it might be for you.


----------



## kirkus

Gut feel is some type of authorization issue.

Info and actions:

HR-20 with 75' leads - SCREEN GOOD (TV 720p only)
HR-20 with 50' leads - NO SCREEN (TV 1080i only)
Zinwell multi-switch
No diplexers
On unit with no screen, have tried 72/73 trick, 72/73 simultaneous record trick, reboot, channel up/down trick, and have forced working receiver OFF of 498 (simultaneous record on 72/73 while tuning non-working to 498) all with no luck.

EDIT - Finally, while still OFF of 498 on good unit, I ran through formats on non-working unit (480 and 1080 only, unit is set to skip 720 resolution), and did the channel up/down, and presto! For what it's worth, I still think some type of authorization finally came through and all these actions were superfluous.

Now that it works, and just to be safe, I'm going to leave all my TV's on 498 for the rest of my life and enjoy this screen in all its glory. Hope the repetition doesn't get boring after a few weeks (aka 2005 Discovery-HD)


----------



## JLF

paulman182 said:


> I'm guessing the receiver defaults to 720p when tuned to a blank channel in native mode.


That could be I suppose. I know my H20 stays on the current res when I go to a blank screen for an "Upcoming . ." or one of the D* internal channels (ie 570).


----------



## VARTV

vurbano said:


> In my case it is a signal issue. Nothing over 30-40 on 103b today due to installers that do not know how to peak a 5LNB dish. I hope the tech coming out today is more competent than the original one. I would hate to be a d* CSR today because they are going to be flooded with repeaking requests.


I'm getting low 40s and I'm getting the slide on my H20 box... Dish adjustment is set for tomorrow...


----------



## SeaCWest

Ken984 said:


> Those readings look like they came from 103a. Check to make sure, 103b should show 16 transponders all lit.


:sure: opps, my bad. Need new glasses... again.

--

I'm back with the numbers for 103(b): All 16 transponders read "0" rest are n/a. I am getting the Congrats slide, how weird is that?


----------



## bwaldron

Smthkd said:


> Scott G over at SatGuys has just announced that his contact said the HD channels have been delayed till next week!!! Sorry guys but looks like we have to wait another weekend!


Scott has also been acting like a royal a$$, posting chat transcripts off of this site, making disparaging remarks, and generally acting like a self-satisfied and over-important fool.


----------



## bobshults

oakwcj said:


> That's odd, since the resolution is 1080i for me with the success slide.


It is odd. Just reporting the symptoms I'm seeing.


----------



## Ken984

Crypter said:


> What is someone going to come out and do????? LOL there is nothing they can do I get perfect signal and my BBC's are fine. I have like 10 new BBC's sitting there that I could wap out but after swapping out the 2 in my box this morning and stil seeing a blank screen I do notthink that is the problem. It has to be something from DTV not at my site. At least I hope.


They could check the MS to see if its "stuck" and not switching to 103b properly. Bad cable connection? Bad switch in the LNB, who knows what could really be wrong, but if you wait to schedule till the channels are live it could be a much longer wait.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

VARTV said:


> I was quoted the 30th about two hours ago...


If they don't have any up by then, they will need to change the web site again.


----------



## 15_Off

are BBC's required to see this?? Mine arent in yet


----------



## Crypter

Ken984 said:


> They could check the MS to see if its "stuck" and not switching to 103b properly. Bad cable connection? Bad switch in the LNB, who knows what could really be wrong, but if you wait to schedule till the channels are live it could be a much longer wait.


But if any of those other things were a problem then wouldn't I be getting a "searching for Sat Signal" or wouldn't the previous BBC test Channel (499) have failed. I mean there would have been other symptoms. I find it hard to beleive that any of those things could be causing just a blank screen. I mean there is no error even being reported. It most definetly seems like a DTV issue.


----------



## dmclone

I think they are now using the "under promise-over deliver" method of project management since the "over promise-under deliver" didn't seem to work so well.


----------



## SteveEJ

Looks like no go's are in 720 and good slide is 1080..

Are there any NON HR20's Not getting it? If not it might be a software problem on the HR20's.

Mine is HR20-100 Software Version 0x18a and I am NOT getting the slide but I AM getting the channel info in 720p.

Any Others that are NOT getting the slide willing to contrinute their info so Earl can give D* some feedback?


----------



## dabart1

Just called D*. I have an appointment to peak my signal tomorrow between 6am and 8am. It may not be a signal issue but it doesn't hurt to ensure I'm getting the best signal.


----------



## smiddy

ccr1958 said:


> what i find wierd is the people getting a blank screen are recieving a 720p signal
> but no picture


Without knowing the specifics, that suggests to me that a partial signal is getting through it just isn't up to the quality it should be, perhaps?


----------



## PoitNarf

15_Off said:


> are BBC's required to see this?? Mine arent in yet


Yes, absolutely. Connect your BBCs *NOW!*


----------



## kirkus

SteveEJ said:


> Looks like no go's are in 720 and good slide is 1080..


Mine was the opposite - 720 good and nothing on 1080i. Both are now working after >1HR bad on 1080.


----------



## Gocanes

Now that there is a test channel, has anybody tried putting the BBC on the satellite side of a diplexer and still diplexing OTA?

If so, does it work?


----------



## VARTV

dabart1 said:


> Just called D*. I have an appointment to peak my signal tomorrow between 6am and 8am. It may not be a signal issue but it doesn't hurt to ensure I'm getting the best signal.


6am? Good grief...


----------



## garydean

oakwcj said:


> That's odd, since the resolution is 1080i for me with the success slide.


I can confirm that it is coming to me 720p. In native mode, the blue light switches to 720p on the front of my HR20-700 (0x18a). Blank black screen for me.


----------



## shadez2270

I am a longtime lurker... first time poster  I am also a complete noob when it comes to some of the more technical stuff you guys discuss... Anyway

I don't get the slide :nono2: ... 

Not posted for assistance, more to throw another nope not me on the pile

I have a HR20-700 with Ox18a (last updated 8/28) a zinwell 68 switch with about 8 feet between dish and switch and maybe 40 or so feet between switch and rcvr. Rcvr is set to native and connected to TV W/ HDMI

Tuning to 498 I get a resolution of 720P and the title bar shows a DD audio signal although my audio rcvr shows no signal at all and the screen is simply black.

I tried all the troubleshhoting posts including changing the channels, recording 2 channels and switching, resetting services, repeating guided setup, hard reset etc... still nothing but a black screen.

Checking signal strength I have 16 transponders for 103(b) all above 88. The test channel (499) worked fine for me saying searching for signal as it was supposed to, but it is no longer available...

My account does show the recent changes everyone is talking about with HD fees and credits on the 15th

Not sure this helps anyone figure out why some of have the slide and some don't, but couldn't hurt


----------



## 15_Off

PoitNarf said:


> Yes, absolutely. Connect your BBCs *NOW!*


I ordered mine 3 weeks ago, i finally followed up with DTV yesterday, they never got the order, had to reorder yesterday


----------



## superfan1

I am also broadcasting in 1080i on my TV for 498 

One thing tho.. When I first turned on my TV this morning there was a message on the bottom of my screen that said I have a 3 band connection problem and to check my connections on my dish...

I didnt do anything and turned to 498 to see what was on it and it showed the congradulations screen like others are seeing..

I then turned back to the screen whre I saw the 3 band connection problem and the message was no longer there.

Anyone ells experience this?

Is there a problem with my connections?


Did anyone ells


----------



## bwaldron

shadez2270 said:


> I am a longtime lurker... first time poster  I am also a complete noob when it comes to some of the more technical stuff you guys discuss... Anyway
> 
> I don't get the slide :nono2: ...
> 
> Not posted for assistance, more to throw another nope not me on the pile
> 
> I have a HR20-700 with Ox18a (last updated 8/28) a zinwell 68 switch with about 8 feet between dish and switch and maybe 40 or so feet between switch and rcvr. Rcvr is set to native and connected to TV W/ HDMI
> 
> Tuning to 498 I get a resolution of 720P and the title bar shows a DD audio signal although my audio rcvr shows no signal at all and the screen is simply black.
> 
> I tried all the troubleshhoting posts including changing the channels, recording 2 channels and switching, resetting services, repeating guided setup, hard reset etc... still nothing but a black screen.
> 
> Checking signal strength I have 16 transponders for 103(b) all above 88. The test channel (499) worked fine for me saying searching for signal as it was supposed to, but it is no longer available...
> 
> My account does show the recent changes everyone is talking about with HD fees and credits on the 15th
> 
> Not sure this helps anyone figure out why some of have the slide and some don't, but couldn't hurt


Yeah, yours is the kinda situation that is a bit mystifying.


----------



## mknmuzic

There's allot going on here and I hope my experience and observations help.
I receive the congratulations screen on my H20 only on my HR20 I receive the blank screen and 720p resolution. My lines are direct from satellite to my receivers. I have tried all of the previous possible fixes. None have worked for me. The only thing I have not tried is running the cable that is in my H20 to the HR20. My only choice would be to swap the receivers from room to room. At a last resort I could try it. (Has anyone tried this?)
My observations.
1) I have no $0 access charges on my bill but I receive the notice on one receiver. "I suspect seeing or not seeing the charges will have nothing to do with anyone not receiving the notice screen."

2) Previously on my HR20 the BBC filters seemed to be fine as I received the searching for signal message that was on channel 499 while it was active.
I have great signal on both receivers and all tuners on 103B. 92-98
"Not being a technician but fairly knowledgeable about high tech equipment there's no reason that the channel should not be received if the software is up to date and the receiver is fine"

3) The fact that 498 on the receivers that do not see the message displays in 720p leads me to believe there may be a hardware issue. My receiver is an HR20-700, 0x18a. If some are able to view the message on this configuration please confirm. "If some can receive it then could it be an individual hardware issue?"
My un-expert conclusion.
Since some people receive the congratulations screen on one tuner and not another there are only a few reasons this could happen.
1) Software
2) Hardware (the receiver)
3) cables (however signal strength is fine on many who don't receive the message)
4)something D* is aware of an working on. (crossing fingers)
Other than that I have no clue I hope someone gets an idea from the many posts.


----------



## jacmyoung

I thought the new sat uses Ka band to deliver the new HDs, not the old tested Ku band. Could this be the reason since Ka band does not have a track record for use on DBS they have more tweaking to do.


----------



## MikeR

kirkus said:


> Gut feel is some type of authorization issue.
> 
> Info and actions:
> 
> HR-20 with 75' leads - SCREEN GOOD (TV 720p only)
> HR-20 with 50' leads - NO SCREEN (TV 1080i only)
> Zinwell multi-switch
> No diplexers
> On unit with no screen, have tried 72/73 trick, 72/73 simultaneous record trick, reboot, channel up/down trick, and have forced working receiver OFF of 498 (simultaneous record on 72/73 while tuning non-working to 498) all with no luck.


Nice detail...can everyone start to follow a similar format? Easier to get a trend....


----------



## Herdfan

No joy on either HR20.

The HR20 (1080) connected to a SWM gets a gray screen and the HR20 (720) using BBC's gets a black screen.


----------



## VARTV

MikeR said:


> Nice detail...can everyone start to follow a similar format? Easier to get a trend....


I really does appear it's a DirecTV issue and not a customer issue... My H20 gets it but my HR20 doesn't...


----------



## F1 Fan

Earl:

If you are speaking to D* about this at all and they want volunteers to give detailed information to them (both D* stuff and tech stuff) I am willing to volunteer as I am sure a lot of people will be.

I have the blank screen and am running an NR with no OTA and in a DMA with no HD locals.


----------



## LameLefty

jacmyoung said:


> I thought the new sat uses Ka band to deliver the new HDs, not the old tested Ku band. Could this be the reason since Ka band does not have a track record for use on DBS they have more tweaking to do.


The Spaceways (1 and 2) use Ka band as well, though a different portion of it, and they've been doing fine for the last couple years.


----------



## cover

I'm receiving the slide at 1080i. My BBCs are hooked up. There has been no activity on my account since the 11th. I don't see any of the charges and credits others have seen. I wonder if these may not have been necessary for all accounts.

Have you noticed that both the slide and the web site reference "this month" without actually naming September. I'm thinking if the launch date slides past the 30th, they don't even have to change their wording. October will also be "this month" when it gets here. Just the pessimist in me coming out


----------



## m_jraj

HR-20 with 75' leads - One Tuner good; One Tuner Searching

multi-switch supporting 6 lines out

have tried 72/73 trick, 72/73 simultaneous record trick, reboot, channel up/down trick

Is this a directv technician call situation? unattach and reattach b-band? A guide trick? or just try them all?


----------



## MikeR

Agreed VARTV....most can confrim good BBCs, good multiswitch...no slide 

Maybe later, after Earl gets more info, Doug could set up a "form" on "sizethis" that could collect the data. But only if it is not on the D* side...


----------



## F1 Fan

For those who have multiple units where one is working and another isnt.

Could we ask that you take the non working unit to the working unit and plug it in. If it works then we can rule out the units and narrow it down to dish/cable/switches . if it doesnt work then we know it is a unit problem or D* problem.


----------



## HD in LA

1080i here in Los Angeles on my 700

HR20 - 100 is working now.


----------



## retseloj

I DON'T SEE CHANNEL 498!!!

DTV site says, i need a 5 LNB dish or any dish installed after October 2005 to receive new HD channels...

i have a 3 LNB Eagle Aspen dish installed October 2006...is that why i don't get ch.498? (i have installed the BBC converter on my HR20)

i called DTV twice on different days, both getting different CSR's and both say i should be fine, as long as i see my HD locals, then i will see the new HD channels...when i told them i have 3 LNB dish, they said 1 LNB is a 3in1 then 2 other LNBs...i don't have the "sidecar" LNB though...all LNBs have the same size...

is it time to panic?...i don't want to schedule another dish install or else it'll be December due to high demand...

or am i going to be okay?

TIA!


----------



## shadez2270

mknmuzic said:


> 3) The fact that 498 on the receivers that do not see the message displays in 720p leads me to believe there may be a hardware issue. My receiver is an HR20-700, 0x18a.


That makes three of us with Ox18a that can't see it, I am not knowledgable about this to know if that is the common element or not


----------



## JLF

I would take it that those who have an HR20 with 1 tuner working and the other not, when they switch BBCs from 1 tuner to the other they are also changing cables at the same time. (just unhook both from reciever and hooking them back up opposite).


----------



## n2deep2bn

retseloj said:


> I DON'T SEE CHANNEL 498!!!
> 
> DTV site says, i need a 5 LNB dish or any dish installed after October 2005 to receive new HD channels...
> 
> i have a 3 LNB Eagle Aspen dish installed October 2006...is that why i don't get ch.498? (i have installed the BBC converter on my HR20)
> 
> i called DTV twice on different days, both getting different CSR's and both say i should be fine, as long as i see my HD locals, then i will see the new HD channels...when i told them i have 3 LNB dish, they said 1 LNB is a 3in1 then 2 other LNBs...i don't have the "sidecar" LNB though...all LNBs have the same size...
> 
> is it time to panic?...i don't want to schedule another dish install or else it'll be December due to high demand...
> 
> or am i going to be okay?
> 
> TIA!


you need the slimline dish


----------



## KCCardsfan

Working on both tuners, on tuner 2 have the BBC connected to the Zinwell_ then_ my OTA diplexed to the HR20. So far this new setup has passed each test, final test will be when the channels are added.


----------



## lobridge

I initally got the grey screen and tried the tips in the first post to change channels (72,73,498) and it gave me the congrats screen.

My question - I have repeated the process and always get the congrats screen now. I have also powered down and restarted and it always shows. Is that evidence that both tuners are working or do I need to investigate further?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drgibson

Firmware 0x18a get searching for satellite on 498.


----------



## JLF

n2deep2bn said:


> you need the slimline dish


AT9 works as well (Older than the slimline).

If you have a 3 lnb dish with the external multiswitch mounted on back then you are in trouble.


----------



## NYSat

I am at work and can not check my channel 498.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

retseloj said:


> I DON'T SEE CHANNEL 498!!!
> 
> DTV site says, i need a 5 LNB dish or any dish installed after October 2005 to receive new HD channels...
> 
> i have a 3 LNB Eagle Aspen dish installed October 2006...is that why i don't get ch.498? (i have installed the BBC converter on my HR20)
> 
> i called DTV twice on different days, both getting different CSR's and both say i should be fine, as long as i see my HD locals, then i will see the new HD channels...when i told them i have 3 LNB dish, they said 1 LNB is a 3in1 then 2 other LNBs...i don't have the "sidecar" LNB though...all LNBs have the same size...
> 
> is it time to panic?...i don't want to schedule another dish install or else it'll be December due to high demand...
> 
> or am i going to be okay?
> 
> TIA!


You're not okay. You need the 5 LNB Slimeline dish. Get on the phone to DirecTV now, and get an appointment. It seems though, that any day before the 30th would be fine.


----------



## texasbrit

Someone on the DirecTV forum made an interesting comment. The screen color you get with a blank screen on 498 is the same one you have chosen for the sidebars! So if you have grey sidebars, it's a grey screen; black sidebars it's a black screen.


----------



## richlife

498 coming in fine on both tuners here in NC.


----------



## tonybradley

I also get the Gray Screen and am in Charleston, WV.

I've tried the trick from the first page to No success. My signal strength on 103(b) ranges from 96-100 depending on the TP. When 499 was functioning, I received the "Searching for Signal" which indicated my BBCs were working.

My set is an older 1080i CRT. My HR20 is hooked up via Component Cables. Channel 498 shows up as 1080i on the receiver. When I select 720p, I receive a blue screen since my TV is 1080i. My Cable run is only about 30 feet from the dish to the TV.

I left my Gray Screen on for approximately 10 minutes to determine if the slide would appear, and it did not.


----------



## SParker

Both HR20's work here..


----------



## Med 28

MikeR said:


> Nice detail...can everyone start to follow a similar format? Easier to get a trend....


HR20-700 latest sw 28aug 18xa
5lnb 30 foot run 
wb616 mutiswitch
20 foot to tv
bbc
got 499 with searching for signal

get grey screen 1080i light on
native off

actions: reboot
used up down channel
recored on 2 channels then stop one 
reset
refresh
live in Nebraska
signals 70 or below on all 103b

hope this can help
New here but with D* for very long time


----------



## DaveO

Grey screen here. Did the menu reset, tried switching to 72 then 73 and back to 498. Still grey.
About 60' to my 5lnb Slimline.
Any ideas? Call DTV?


----------



## bwaldron

texasbrit said:


> Someone on the DirecTV forum made an interesting comment. The screen color you get with a blank screen on 498 is the same one you have chosen for the sidebars! So if you have grey sidebars, it's a grey screen; black sidebars it's a black screen.


That's what I (and I'm sure others) had assumed.


----------



## F1 Fan

HR20- 100 NR
WB68
Dish to WB - 25ft
WB to HR20 - 8ft
HR20 to TV - HDMI and Component
NAtive ON.
Premier Package and HD Access.
No OTA
No Locals HD. SD only.
Signals 89-97 on both tuners
People 90m west and 45m east of me are reporting ok so not coverage issue.
BBCs Rev2.
No other H series receivers.

Blank screen at 720p. 

499 always gave searching for signal. Have the HD $0 charges on the account.

Tried:
498. Channel Up, Channel Up, 498 (changes tuner). 70, 71, 498. 72,72, 498. 229,230, 498. Record SD, 498. Record HD, 498. Record SD, Record SD, 498 (cancel 1 recording). Record HD, Record HD, 498 (cancel 1 recording). Menu Reset dash. RBR. Refresh Services on D* site.

Always get correct resolution when tune to channel (480i/720p/1080i). Blank screen on 498 gives me 720p no matter what resolution I came from.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

DaveO said:


> Grey screen here. Did the menu reset, tried switching to 72 then 73 and back to 498. Still grey.
> About 60' to my 5lnb Slimline.
> Any ideas? Call DTV?


No ideas at this time... but no point of calling DirecTV...


----------



## viztiz

I have an HR20-100 with the Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch. I can only see the slide on Tuner 1. Tuner 2 is always a black screen. I have 4 different BBCs have tested them all on tuner 1. They all work on tuner 1, none work on Tuner 2. I have swiapped the outputs from the multiswitch between Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 - still Tuner 1 comes in no Tuner 2. I have signals on both Tuners in the 76 - 88 range. Therefore, I know that the multiswitch is working fine and my bbcs are working fine. Obviously the problem is related to Tuner 2 itself. Is there a chance that a single tuner problem could be software/activation related and be resolved on D*'s end or should I already be trying a get yet another HR20?


----------



## petergaryr

Just got off the phone with tech support. Initially the HR20-700 was reading 771, while my -100 was fine. 

Did the RBR. Nothing. Changed to channel 500, then 501, then back to 498 and the slide appeared. Better than having to replace the B bands.

Of course I asked just for the fun of it, "when?". Here reply was a pleasant, but firm, "I have no information on a specific date for the new HD channels." Caution is the keyword today.


----------



## Ken984

Med 28 said:


> HR20-700 latest sw 28aug 18xa
> 5lnb 30 foot run
> wb616 mutiswitch
> 20 foot to tv
> bbc
> got 499 with searching for signal
> 
> get grey screen 1080i light on
> native off
> 
> actions: reboot
> used up down channel
> recored on 2 channels then stop one
> reset
> refresh
> live in Nebraska
> signals 70 or below on all 103b
> 
> hope this can help
> New here but with D* for very long time


Don't forget the OTA, seperate cable or diplexed in?


----------



## bwaldron

Are those who are getting the blank screen connected via HDMI or component?

The reason I ask is that on my component-connected HR20, the channel came right up. On the one with the HDMI connection, the grey screen showed for a second or two before the slide popped up.

Why there would be an HDMI handshake issue with this channel and not others, I do not know. Just throwing out a hypothesis.


----------



## minterca

I have tried numerous times to repeat sat setup.
Each time Sat 119 fails as well as 99. Yet I get all 100's on signal strength on 119,also I receive all the channels I should be receiving.
I'm also seeing the dreaded grey screen on 498. I get 89 or higher on the TP's of 103B.

Any suggestions?????????


----------



## VARTV

Earl Bonovich said:


> No ideas at this time... but no point of calling DirecTV...


Let's hope they read this site and know of all the issues...


----------



## Ken984

bwaldron said:


> Are those who are getting the blank screen connected via HDMI or component?
> 
> The reason I ask is that on my component-connected HR20, the channel came right up. On the one with the HDMI connection, the grey screen showed for a second or two before the slide popped up.
> 
> Why there would be an HDMI handshake issue with this channel and not others, I do not know. Just throwing out a hypothesis.


Good thought there, could be a simple timing issue over HDMI.


----------



## MikeR7

bwaldron said:


> Are those who are getting the blank screen connected via HDMI or component?
> 
> The reason I ask is that on my component-connected HR20, the channel came right up. On the one with the HDMI connection, the grey screen showed for a second or two before the slide popped up.
> 
> Why there would be an HDMI handshake issue with this channel and not others, I do not know. Just throwing out a hypothesis.


My receiver that does not get the message(the other three do, one with HDMI) is hooked up by component. I am at work now, so I can't try all the things that are being suggested here. I will at lunch time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

VARTV said:


> Let's hope they read this site and know of all the issues...


Trust me... they read the site..
And they are aware of the postings this morning.

Where do you think they checked to confirm that the signal was going out ?


----------



## VARTV

bwaldron said:


> Are those who are getting the blank screen connected via HDMI or component?
> 
> The reason I ask is that on my component-connected HR20, the channel came right up. On the one with the HDMI connection, the grey screen showed for a second or two before the slide popped up.
> 
> Why there would be an HDMI handshake issue with this channel and not others, I do not know. Just throwing out a hypothesis.


I disconnected my HDMI cable and then reattached it with no luck...


----------



## VARTV

Earl Bonovich said:


> Trust me... they read the site..
> And they are aware of the postings this morning.
> 
> Where do you think they checked to confirm that the signal was going out ?


Hahaha...


----------



## jutley

First HR20 got the congratulations screen right off on 498. 

Second HR20 had to do the channel 72 to channel 73 to channel 498 to get the congratulations screen. I'm at work now, but will play more when I get home to make certain both tuners are ok.


----------



## Brewsta

If we were able to successfully pass the B-Band Converter Test on 499 (searching for satellite), yet are also getting a "Searching for Satellite" on 498... what's the conclusion here?

I live in a MDU, and the installer hooked up a B-Band Converter when he did the install (late August) and promised that the new HD channels were coming soon.

I usually get signal strengths in the 60s / 70s on most TPs on the other birds. I really don't know which 103 I should be looking at -- my H20 uses different terminology than 103a/103b -- something like 103 Network 11 or whatever.

I know we share a dish on the roof of the building, and I'm guessing either that dish needs alignment or the multiswitch they are using is not compatible with the new signals coming from D10.

Thoughts? Should I call D*? Should I call the people who run the MDU DirecTV set up that did the install?


----------



## Ken Massingale

RoundRockJohn said:


> You're not okay. You need the 5 LNB Slimeline dish. Get on the phone to DirecTV now, and get an appointment. It seems though, that any day before the 30th would be fine.


More misinformation!

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4370040


----------



## Hdhead

Is it possible it could be a faulty MPEG 4 decoder associated with the tuner?


----------



## CTJon

vurbano said:


> In my case it is a signal issue. Nothing over 30-40 on 103b today due to installers that do not know how to peak a 5LNB dish. I hope the tech coming out today is more competent than the original one. I would hate to be a d* CSR today because they are going to be flooded with repeaking requests.


Except that the only people who would know about this are the nuts on board like this one.
I'm certainly one, I'm here at working thinking about taking the afternoon off so I can go home and see if I see a slide. Boy do we need to get a real life.


----------



## Fish Man

Here's an absolutely stupid idea, but maybe not:

Since this is nothing but a static image, and it's transmitted in MPEG4, it could be being transmitted with *very, very, very, very* few i-frames.

The result could be that, if you tuned to the channel just after an i-frame was transmitted, you might have to wait a LOOONNNNNGGGGGG time for another i-frame.

Have those of you who are getting a blank screen waited a _loooonnnngggg_ time, like over a minute to see if the picture pops in?

The fact that the "blank" screen comes up as whatever color your sidebars are set to sort of supports this (admittedly, perhaps stupid) theory.

I kind of like the HDMI handshaking theory too. Perhaps the handshake, on some TV's combined with the static image is causing something in the handshake process to get "stuck". If that's the case, moving images (like those from *real HD channels* would be fine!  )


----------



## RD in Fla

bwaldron said:


> Are those who are getting the blank screen connected via HDMI or component?
> 
> The reason I ask is that on my component-connected HR20, the channel came right up. On the one with the HDMI connection, the grey screen showed for a second or two before the slide popped up.
> 
> Why there would be an HDMI handshake issue with this channel and not others, I do not know. Just throwing out a hypothesis.


I had the blank screen on both of my HR20's - I have one 100 and one 700 early this morning. I have not had a chance to try Tom's "record two things simultaneously remedy" (I am in the office now) however, I have both of them connected via HDMI and thought that may be the issue. Hopefully when I get home this p.m. I can troubleshoot the issue.


----------



## MrMars

Screen shows fine on my HR20-700


----------



## shadez2270

bwaldron said:


> Are those who are getting the blank screen connected via HDMI or component?


For grins and giggles I switched from the HDMI to a component cable to see if that changed my luck... NO JOY tried the 72/73/498 still nothing


----------



## sorahl

Well I have the nice powerpoint slide on my family room HR20, i haven't checked downstairs in the Theater HR20 (which also means I didn't tune BOTH to 498 first..)

John


----------



## F1 Fan

Brewsta said:


> If we were able to successfully pass the B-Band Converter Test on 499 (searching for satellite), yet are also getting a "Searching for Satellite" on 498... what's the conclusion here?
> 
> I live in a MDU, and the installer hooked up a B-Band Converter when he did the install (late August) and promised that the new HD channels were coming soon.
> 
> I usually get signal strengths in the 60s / 70s on most TPs on the other birds. I really don't know which 103 I should be looking at -- my H20 uses different terminology than 103a/103b -- something like 103 Network 11 or whatever.
> 
> I know we share a dish on the roof of the building, and I'm guessing either that dish needs alignment or the multiswitch they are using is not compatible with the new signals coming from D10.
> 
> Thoughts? Should I call D*? Should I call the people who run the MDU DirecTV set up that did the install?


IIRC MDUs cannot receive the new HD yet. There is no dish for them.

I did post a new thread the other day saying D* and Thomson have an agreement in which they will deliver the new HD to MDUs via cable.

Basically they will have a large dish that can handle 500 receivers. This will then feed some Thomson equipment via cable to the complex. Then from there via Cat5 to the receivers in the complex.

But this was only announced this week so a long time away from implementation.


----------



## dakota23

all 3 of my hr20-700's r not receiving the slide. I was receiving the searching for sat on 499 before the change and all have bbc's connected. My one concern is that all my signals from 103b are in the 40's-50's with tp17 showing 27 would this be a factor and it is sunny here today!!


----------



## dclarke

Can someone give me a link for info regarding the 5 LNB dish install/setup, I have one installed currently (Halstead Comm/ NY ....yuk) and I get nothing on the 103 a or b and strong signal on all others. They want me to wait till 10/9 for appt and I want to try and fix it before that, thanks


----------



## bwaldron

shadez2270 said:


> For grins and giggles I switched from the HDMI to a component cable to see if that changed my luck... NO JOY tried the 72/73/498 still nothing


Oh, well. Hypothesis disconfirmed by you and others.


----------



## Med 28

Ken984 said:


> Don't forget the OTA, seperate cable or diplexed in?


no OTA


----------



## HD30TV

HR20/TV connected through component cables. When I first tune to it, it shows gray for a second, then black for 2-2.5 seconds, then settles back on gray. (NR is 720P for me)

I believe I have everything setup right, all 103b TPs are above 94 for signal strengths. 

Should I order replacement BBCs from DirecTV just to be safe??


----------



## capegator

bwaldron said:


> Are those who are getting the blank screen connected via HDMI or component?
> 
> The reason I ask is that on my component-connected HR20, the channel came right up. On the one with the HDMI connection, the grey screen showed for a second or two before the slide popped up.
> 
> Why there would be an HDMI handshake issue with this channel and not others, I do not know. Just throwing out a hypothesis.


I too have one component-connected HR20-700 and one HDMI-connected HR20-700. Both show the slide as clear as a bell in 1080i.


----------



## phat78boy

bwaldron said:


> Are those who are getting the blank screen connected via HDMI or component?
> 
> The reason I ask is that on my component-connected HR20, the channel came right up. On the one with the HDMI connection, the grey screen showed for a second or two before the slide popped up.
> 
> Why there would be an HDMI handshake issue with this channel and not others, I do not know. Just throwing out a hypothesis.


All of my H20's and HR20's are hooked up HDMI and see it fine.


----------



## Smuuth

Indiana627 said:


> For the people not getting the slide on 498: has your D* account showed the recent HD activity recently? Maybe they haven't gotten your profile fixed which is why you can't see 498? Just a hypothesis.


Two HR20s - both coming in fine on channel 498 @ 1080i - No activity of any kind related to HD on my account.


----------



## gdn

Good slide on 498 in Dallas - HR20-700. Slimline dish. Running the CE 0X19a software. Using HDMI connection to a Sony SXRD.

Channel 499 doesn't exist anymore for my recieiver - wouldn't tune to it.


----------



## bwaldron

capegator said:


> I too have one component-connected HR20-700 and one HDMI-connected HR20-700. Both show the slide as clear as a bell in 1080i.


My situation also. But, as noted, I did see a brief delay on the HDMI machine...and with the other issues seen (720p reported vs. 1080i), figured I'd throw HDMI handshaking out there as a possibility.


----------



## manowell

103(b) signal strength in Dallas, TX, Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch:

HR20-700 
95 91 95 91 95 95 94 94
95 94 94 92 95 96
97 87

H20
94 94 94 94 95 94 94 94
94 94 94 94 94 94
98 95


----------



## tunce

All good here in sunny warm SE Wisconsin!


----------



## Spanky_Partain

So I have an H21-200 hooked up via a yellow video out using 480p and I get the 498 channel just fine on a Standard Sony 20" Trinitron.


----------



## aguadulce

498 displaying fine using HDMI in NM


----------



## VARTV

Fish Man said:


> Here's an absolutely stupid idea, but maybe not:
> 
> Since this is nothing but a static image, and it's transmitted in MPEG4, it could be being transmitted with *very, very, very, very* few i-frames.
> 
> The result could be that, if you tuned to the channel just after an i-frame was transmitted, you might have to wait a LOOONNNNNGGGGGG time for another i-frame.
> 
> Have those of you who are getting a blank screen waited a _loooonnnngggg_ time, like over a minute to see if the picture pops in?
> 
> The fact that the "blank" screen comes up as whatever color your sidebars are set to sort of supports this (admittedly, perhaps stupid) theory.
> 
> I kind of like the HDMI handshaking theory too. Perhaps the handshake, on some TV's combined with the static image is causing something in the handshake process to get "stuck". If that's the case, moving images (like those from *real HD channels* would be fine!  )


Is 30 minutes long enough? LOL


----------



## Hutchinshouse

dclarke said:


> Can someone give me a link for info regarding the 5 LNB dish install/setup, I have one installed currently (Halstead Comm/ NY ....yuk) and I get nothing on the 103 a or b and strong signal on all others. They want me to wait till 10/9 for appt and I want to try and fix it before that, thanks


The sat setup menu is within "setup". Hit menu/setup/satellite. Follow onscreen instructions. Make sure you select 5LNB


----------



## F1 Fan

bwaldron said:


> My situation also. But, as noted, I did see a brief delay on the HDMI machine...and with the other issues seen (720p reported vs. 1080i), figured I'd throw HDMI handshaking out there as a possibility.


No.

I have mine hooked up with both HDMI and Component - just in case. Neither of them give me other than blank screen.

Plus it is from the receiver back as the blank screens in native on are giving 720p on the receiver which is nothing to do with any output lead.


----------



## dkgator

VARTV said:


> I disconnected my HDMI cable and then reattached it with no luck...


I am connected via hdmi through a denon receiver. Tried direct connect and still got nothing.


----------



## bwaldron

F1 Fan said:


> No.
> 
> I have mine hooked up with both HDMI and Component - just in case. Neither of them give me other than blank screen.
> 
> Plus it is from the receiver back as the blank screens in native on are giving 720p on the receiver which is nothing to do with any output lead.


Strange. Especially the reporting of 720p.


----------



## minterca

minterca said:


> I have tried numerous times to repeat sat setup.
> Each time Sat 119 fails as well as 99. Yet I get all 100's on signal strength on 119,also I receive all the channels I should be receiving.
> I'm also seeing the dreaded grey screen on 498. I get 89 or higher on the TP's of 103B.
> 
> Any suggestions?????????


Anyone???


----------



## SteveEJ

1 HR20-100 does NOT get it.. 720p
1 H20-100 DOES get it in 1080i

Go Figure..


----------



## dkgator

I havent pushed the CEs for a few weeks and have the latest firmware load from d*. Is anyone running the latest CE getting the blank screen?


----------



## dclarke

Hutchinshouse said:


> The sat setup menu is within "setup". Hit menu/setup/satellite. Follow onscreen instructions. Make sure you select 5LNB


sorry, I meant the dish hardware manual setup for the actual dish installation, thanks


----------



## MIKE0616

shadez2270 said:


> That makes three of us with Ox18a that can't see it, I am not knowledgable about this to know if that is the common element or not


OK, I had tried everything, and with the help of Ken984, finally solved why I was not getting 498, just a blank screen.

Unplugged all receivers and then only restarted main unit (HR20-700) and it downloaded 018a and still no gp.

Looked at setup and no matter what I did, only showed my HDTV as being 720p, when in fact I KNOW its 1080p.  I went into the HDTV config, unchecked everything BUT 1080i and changed the native mode to ON.

Lo and behold, I now have the "Congratulations" screen, so seems that something is wrong with the new software and the way it sees your set.

I am making an assumption that all that were able to see 499 with no problem but cannot see 498 should give this a try to see if it doesn't correct the situation. Hopefully, these changes to the HDTV portion of the setup do not harm my PQ, but as of now, I don't see any anomalies in the PQ of various channels.

Its worth a shot, and am almost bald now, due to pulling my hair out trying all kinds of things to get this working.

-Mike


----------



## bobshults

Hdhead said:


> Is it possible it could be a faulty MPEG 4 decoder associated with the tuner?


Sounds plausible to me.


----------



## JLF

minterca said:


> Anyone???


Doubt if it is anything to worry about. People have these type of issues at times with no loss of programming.

Maybe a reset will fix it, but then maybe not.


----------



## Hdhead

Hdhead said:


> Is it possible it could be a faulty MPEG 4 decoder associated with the tuner?


Anyone? Is this even a possibility?


----------



## MikeR

Nice find Mike0616!


----------



## mika911

I have HR20-700. HDMI.

This is what I get: Black screen!  A real shame. 

Also, sometimes when I leave that channel and go to another channel, it makes that channel I go to say "searching for signal" even though it wasn't saying that on 498.

Anyone else have that?


----------



## F1 Fan

Has anyone with multiple unit where one works and one doesnt switched them around?

If they both work in one position and both fail in the other then it is a house problem.

But if the failing unit doesnt work where the good unit was then we can rule out wiring etc.

I am convinced this is a problem with some sort of tuning signal and so possibly a software problem more than a hardware problem. This is a guess mind you.

Hopefully D* staff can put the slide up on another channel on another transponder later on so we try that. It is clutching at straws but does rule out a transponder/ tuning to specific channel/channel mapping issue on that channel.


----------



## MIKE0616

SteveEJ said:


> 1 HR20-100 does NOT get it.. 720p
> 1 H20-100 DOES get it in 1080i
> 
> Go Figure..


This is what happened to me, when I FORCED the receiver into 1080i by disabling all the others, 498 suddenly came in for me on all sets.

I don't think this is a coincidence, so suggest that people who cannot see 498 give it a try.


----------



## JLF

Hdhead said:


> Anyone? Is this even a possibility?


If someone who gets Mpeg4 locals on that tuner is having problems it would kill this theory real quick.


----------



## VARTV

MIKE0616 said:


> OK, I had tried everything, and with the help of Ken984, finally solved why I was not getting 498, just a blank screen.
> 
> Unplugged all receivers and then only restarted main unit (HR20-700) and it downloaded 018a and still no gp.
> 
> Looked at setup and no matter what I did, only showed my HDTV as being 720p, when in fact I KNOW its 1080p.  I went into the HDTV config, unchecked everything BUT 1080i and changed the native mode to ON.
> 
> Lo and behold, I now have the "Congratulations" screen, so seems that something is wrong with the new software and the way it sees your set.
> 
> I am making an assumption that all that were able to see 499 with no problem but cannot see 498 should give this a try to see if it doesn't correct the situation. Hopefully, these changes to the HDTV portion of the setup do not harm my PQ, but as of now, I don't see any anomalies in the PQ of various channels.
> 
> Its worth a shot, and am almost bald now, due to pulling my hair out trying all kinds of things to get this working.
> 
> -Mike


This did not work for me...


----------



## F1 Fan

MIKE0616 said:


> OK, I had tried everything, and with the help of Ken984, finally solved why I was not getting 498, just a blank screen.
> 
> Unplugged all receivers and then only restarted main unit (HR20-700) and it downloaded 018a and still no gp.
> 
> Looked at setup and no matter what I did, only showed my HDTV as being 720p, when in fact I KNOW its 1080p.  I went into the HDTV config, unchecked everything BUT 1080i and changed the native mode to ON.
> 
> Lo and behold, I now have the "Congratulations" screen, so seems that something is wrong with the new software and the way it sees your set.
> 
> I am making an assumption that all that were able to see 499 with no problem but cannot see 498 should give this a try to see if it doesn't correct the situation. Hopefully, these changes to the HDTV portion of the setup do not harm my PQ, but as of now, I don't see any anomalies in the PQ of various channels.
> 
> Its worth a shot, and am almost bald now, due to pulling my hair out trying all kinds of things to get this working.
> 
> -Mike


Thanks for the additional option

I tried that an it still doesnt come in for me.


----------



## 5zero2

VARTV said:


> This did not work for me...


Did not work me either


----------



## minterca

Did't work.


----------



## bwaldron

JLF said:


> If someone who gets Mpeg4 locals on that tuner is having problems it would kill this theory real quick.


One would think. But aren't the D10 CONUS channels using different encoders than the HD locals?

Still, I have a very hard time imagining this to be the problem, unless there are a lot of out-of-spec decoders out there in the boxes.


----------



## dkraft

498 working on HR20-700 in Naples Florida.


----------



## superchief

498 working in Las Vegas on both 700's!


----------



## mikeinthekeys

Discovered 498 this morning... on H20 (HDMI), tried next receiver, HR20 and got it there (also on HDMI). However, on third receiver, an HR20 got the blank screen on composite, HDMI and component outputs. Checked signal strength and found "0"s on tuner 2. Swapped B-Band converters (had accumulated several due to receiver swaps!) and VOILA! My suggestion would be to switch connections and see if the B-Band converter is at fault. You may have to change channels or if on signal strength page switch from 1 to 2 and back to have it retry, at least I needed to do that for it to start another search.


----------



## STEVEN-H

I can get the slide by doing a ch up down a couple of times never when I first tune to it. With the slide showing I hit the record button the light goes on but it does not record. Have no idea if this is useful information or others see this also.


----------



## JLF

bwaldron said:


> One would think. But aren't the D10 CONUS channels using different encoders than the HD locals?
> 
> Still, I have a very hard time imagining this to be the problem, unless there are a lot of out-of-spec decoders out there in the boxes.


OK I see your point now. I would just assume that once it was encoded into MPEG4 it would be identical no matter what software was used to encode it. Unless of course it was using different codecs, then this could be that some chips don't like the new codec.


----------



## shadez2270

Mike's suggestion did not work for me either... 

MAN I NEED TO GET A LIFE all this effort to see a cotton pickin slide :lol:


----------



## Hdhead

Interesting that I haven't seen one report of this problem with an H20. Leads me to believe this is a box/software issue with the HR20.


----------



## Fish Man

MIKE0616 said:


> OK, I had tried everything, and with the help of Ken984, finally solved why I was not getting 498, just a blank screen.
> 
> Unplugged all receivers and then only restarted main unit (HR20-700) and it downloaded 018a and still no gp.
> 
> Looked at setup and no matter what I did, only showed my HDTV as being 720p, when in fact I KNOW its 1080p.  I went into the HDTV config, unchecked everything BUT 1080i and changed the native mode to ON.
> 
> Lo and behold, I now have the "Congratulations" screen, so seems that something is wrong with the new software and the way it sees your set.
> 
> I am making an assumption that all that were able to see 499 with no problem but cannot see 498 should give this a try to see if it doesn't correct the situation. Hopefully, these changes to the HDTV portion of the setup do not harm my PQ, but as of now, I don't see any anomalies in the PQ of various channels.
> 
> Its worth a shot, and am almost bald now, due to pulling my hair out trying all kinds of things to get this working.
> 
> -Mike


Ahhhh Haaaaa!

Could it be a "native" vs. fixed issue?

My HR20-700 is locked in at 1080i (native res of the TV it's connected to), my HR20-100 is locked in at 720p (native of TV) and they work.

Are all the people getting the blank screen set to "native"?

Perhaps something about this channel is confusing the receivers set to "native" and they don't know what to output. Lock in one resolution mode and it works!


----------



## dreamyip

I can see it now on my H20 in CA... something positive


----------



## DaveO

MIKE0616 said:


> Looked at setup and no matter what I did, only showed my HDTV as being 720p, when in fact I KNOW its 1080p.  I went into the HDTV config, unchecked everything BUT 1080i and changed the native mode to ON.
> 
> Lo and behold, I now have the "Congratulations" screen, so seems that something is wrong with the new software and the way it sees your set.
> 
> I am making an assumption that all that were able to see 499 with no problem but cannot see 498 should give this a try to see if it doesn't correct the situation. Hopefully, these changes to the HDTV portion of the setup do not harm my PQ, but as of now, I don't see any anomalies in the PQ of various channels.
> 
> -Mike


Ok, I did as you said above and my previously grey screen came up with the Congratulations screen. 
I then went back into setup and checked all the resolutions to on again. At each resolution change it told me to press the info key to see if my tv supported that res. Did that. 
I exited setup and am still on the Congratulations screen on 498. 
To be a smart a** I switched to 72, 73, and back to 498. GREY screen again.
Did the 72, 73 and back to 498 thing again and still grey screen but the resolution stayed on 1080i.

I think they have a software problem. Maybe this is why they are holding off on bringing the channels up?
0x18a


----------



## koko

498 is up and running near Charlotte, NC.

COME ON D*, I NEED MY HD FIX.


----------



## rebaztec

JLF said:


> Do they have 1 working? Seems to me they don't. Probably as soon as someone can figure out how to get this 1 working they will launch the others at a convenient time.


Well kinda, they do have the ch. 498 test channel going. It's sending a video slide, obviously, but why can't they send something more interesting. Something strange is going on...


----------



## Vid58

For the folks that 498 isn't working. Are you seeing 498 in your HDTV filter guide?


----------



## rebaztec

I'm sure that many of you probably already figured this out, but THIS is what would have happened on the 19th if they went live. Some of us would be happy that the HD channels could be tuned in while others would be going crazy that their set up didn't work. This is the issue people. For some reason it's working on some set ups and not others and I'm betting they know why, but it's just like any of the software problems they are having...they can't nail it down quit yet and are hoping like mad that they can get at least a few stations to come up, not sure why if you have one working you can't have 100 working, but they want something up there by the 30th of this month. Just my two cents, someone please tell me I'm wrong, AND give me a real reason why...:lol:


----------



## JLF

Hdhead said:


> Interesting that I haven't seen one report of this problem with an H20. Leads me to believe this is a box/software issue with the HR20.


The only issues I have seen with the H20 was fixed with a menu reset, so just a 'fluke' with a few of them probably.


----------



## bwaldron

rebaztec said:


> Well kinda, they do have the ch. 498 test channel going. It's sending a video slide, obviously, but why can't they send something more interesting. Something strange is going on...


498 shows that signals can be uplinked and received from D10 (although there appear to be a small subset of people with problems).

They could send another channel, obviously. The fact that they're not yet going live with them leads me to believe that, as rumored, the delay is due to the authorization/billing system.


----------



## rebaztec

JLF said:


> The only issues I have seen with the H20 was fixed with a menu reset, so just a 'fluke' with a few of them probably.


It probably is an unforeseen or foreseen problem without a simple solution. This whole thing is beyond complex, but as we have seen in the past, D* will not release a product before it's time. They will test and test again until that product is ready for the market. What, what the hell am I saying...:lol:


----------



## LameLefty

JLF said:


> OK I see your point now. I would just assume that once it was encoded into MPEG4 it would be identical no matter what software was used to encode it. Unless of course it was using different codecs, then this could be that some chips don't like the new codec.


Unlikely, as they all use the same Broadcom chipset, unless Broadcom has changed to a different internel rev of the chip since the HR20 has been on the market (unlikely but not impossible I suppose).


----------



## MikeR7

MIKE0616 said:


> This is what happened to me, when I FORCED the receiver into 1080i by disabling all the others, 498 suddenly came in for me on all sets.
> 
> I don't think this is a coincidence, so suggest that people who cannot see 498 give it a try.


This solution sounds like the one that I will try first when I go home for lunch in an hour. Thanks.


----------



## boulder_gp

I'm having the same grey screen issues being reported. To add to the data:

HR20-700 - latest software - 18xa (no CE)
No diplexer on this unit
5 LNB slimline dish
30' from dish to multiswitch
Zinwell WB68 mutiswitch
20' to Samsung LN-S3251D
HDMI connection
BBC's checked out OK consistently on 499
Grey screen 720 light on
Native on

Also have:
HR10-250 on same Zinwell (using diplexter on this unit) connected to Toshiba 50H81
HNS-HDVR-2 on same Zinwell (using diplexer on this unit) connected to Samsung LN-S2651D

Actions tried:
Reboot from menu (the HR20 by itself, then all thee DVR's)
Record on 2 channels then stop one
Change from Native On to Native Off, then back

Location:
West Des Moines, IA
Signals 85 - 95 on 103b
__________________


----------



## shadez2270

Vid58 said:


> For the folks that 498 isn't working. Are you seeing 498 in your HDTV filter guide?


YES


----------



## drisner

STEVEN-H said:


> I can get the slide by doing a ch up down a couple of times never when I first tune to it. With the slide showing I hit the record button the light goes on but it does not record. Have no idea if this is useful information or others see this also.


Sounds like one tuner is working fine and the other is having problems.


----------



## LameLefty

Fish Man said:


> Ahhhh Haaaaa!
> 
> Could it be a "native" vs. fixed issue?
> 
> My HR20-700 is locked in at 1080i (native res of the TV it's connected to), my HR20-100 is locked in at 720p (native of TV) and they work.
> 
> Are all the people getting the blank screen set to "native"?
> 
> Perhaps something about this channel is confusing the receivers set to "native" and they don't know what to output. Lock in one resolution mode and it works!


Could be - my system is currently set to Native Off and fixed at 1080i output. My TV is 1080p native so that's the best compromise for me most of the time.


----------



## wallyjar

my h20 shows channel not available


----------



## Firket2000

We have it up and running in Des Moines Ia. Hopefully this means there will be something up soon


----------



## Directvlover

thommason said:


> yes


I'm a CE tester. In Omaha...it's coming in Loud and Clear.


----------



## dakota23

Vid58 said:


> For the folks that 498 isn't working. Are you seeing 498 in your HDTV filter guide?


yes it is in that but i still get a blank screen!!!


----------



## bwaldron

rebaztec said:


> I'm sure that many of you probably already figured this out, but THIS is what would have happened on the 19th if they went live. Some of us would be happy that the HD channels could be tuned in while others would be going crazy that their set up didn't work. This is the issue people. For some reason it's working on some set ups and not others and I'm betting they know why, but it's just like any of the software problems they are having...they can't nail it down quit yet and are hoping like mad that they can get at least a few stations to come up, not sure why if you have one working you can't have 100 working, but they want something up there by the 30th of this month. Just my two cents, someone please tell me I'm wrong, AND give me a real reason why...:lol:


Whenever they go live, there are going to be lots of problems. Installers (and some CSRs) have been telling folks that a Phase III dish is all they need, poorly installing 5-LNB dishes, installing or leaving in place incompatible multiswitches, not properly installing BBCs, etc...

It's going to be a bit of a mess whatever the date is, even though they're making an effort to educate customers about requirements for the new HD channels.


----------



## dreamyip

bwaldron said:


> 498 shows that signals can be uplinked and received from D10 (although there appear to be a small subset of people with problems).
> 
> They could send another channel, obviously. The fact that they're not yet going live with them leads me to believe that, as rumored, the delay is due to the authorization/billing system.


Bwaldron, I totally agreed with you. I saw my program in my Directv account showing "HD Access" on Sep 19 but I didn't see it on Sep 18... even though I have been paying this fee for the longest time. Yes, it is an authorization/billing/software issue.


----------



## ccr1958

have tried numerous times to repeat sat setup.
Each time Sat 119 fails as well as 99. Yet I get all 100's on signal strength on 119 said:


> anytime i do any sort of reset...rather it be menu or RB...i have to go to
> the signal meters on the signal strength page & test
> both tuners on a couple of TP's for each sat. to get a reading when i
> do the info/test....if i don't then i get o's on the test...this is true
> for my OTA also


----------



## echyde

I see the screen just fine and I have a non-supported switch installed (SAM 4803). I get 89+ on all TP except 2 and 4 on which I receive 0's.


----------



## viztiz

I think my last post got buried pretty quickly and never heard any ideas.

I have an HR20-100 with the Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch. I can only see the slide on Tuner 1. Tuner 2 is always a black screen. I have 4 different BBCs have tested them all on tuner 1. They all work on tuner 1, none work on Tuner 2. I have swiapped the outputs from the multiswitch between Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 - still Tuner 1 comes in no Tuner 2. I have signals on both Tuners in the 76 - 88 range. Therefore, I know that the multiswitch is working fine and my bbcs are working fine. Obviously the problem is related to Tuner 2 itself. Is there a chance that a single tuner problem could be software/activation related and be resolved on D*'s end or should I already be trying a get yet another HR20? 

I normally have my system set native off 720p as the only output . I tried the 1080i only Native on trick and lost the slide on both Tuners 1. Went back to Native Off 720 p only and it came back on Tuner 1.


----------



## Sirshagg

loug1212 said:


> Hello all. Long time lurker, first time poster.
> I am receiving the "Congrats" message on both my HD receivers eventhough my signals on 103b are horrendous (0-30). If this is truly coming from D10 how am I receiving it with such a low signal?


:welcome_s 
Only reason i could imagine is because it's essentially a single frame.


----------



## JLF

LameLefty said:


> Unlikely, as they all use the same Broadcom chipset, unless Broadcom has changed to a different internel rev of the chip since the HR20 has been on the market (unlikely but not impossible I suppose).


I agree completely, which is why I would think if someone receives MPEG4 locals then the chip should be good, thus can not be the problem.


----------



## m_jraj

What does Searching for Satellite (on one tuner only) on 498 signify?


----------



## BobbyK

Vid58 said:


> For the folks that 498 isn't working. Are you seeing 498 in your HDTV filter guide?


Yes but sometimes its there and sometimes its not.


----------



## ccr1958

wallyjar said:


> my h20 shows channel not available


a little after 5am cdt mine said that too...a menu reset fixed it


----------



## wlippan

The following message has been posted on the DirecTV Technical Help Forum, it could be a hoax, so take it for what it's worth:

Hi, 
My name is Bob Tagget. I am the VP of marketing for DirecTV. We are now broadcasting several new HD channels, with more to follow. Some of you may already be receving them!! So...congratulations, and keep on the look out for new and exciting programming from DIRECTV. At 12 noon EDT, tune to channel to 498, and a message will tell you which HD channels have been added. More info to follow. 

Sincerely, 

Bob Tagget


----------



## Sirshagg

pixel41 said:


> Black screen on a HR20...Colorado Springs.


Man this thread is moving fast.
:welcome_s


----------



## Rakul

Well no joy here, my setup:

Dish is max 40 ft from HR20, no MultiSwitch in the mix, OTAs are run on a totally seperate line. I got the searching for signal on both tuners when Channel 499 was active. Hr20-700 with NR software connected with HDMI to a Samsung LCD 1080P. I am not running native mode and just have a black screen no 721 or 771. Tried changing channel up and down, refreshing service, switching to 72.73 and then 498.

Hope this is enough information.


----------



## bwaldron

wlippan said:


> The following message has been posted on the DirecTV Technical Help Forum, it could be a hoax, so take it for what it's worth:
> 
> Hi,
> My name is Bob Tagget. I am the VP of marketing for DirecTV. We are now broadcasting several new HD channels, with more to follow. Some of you may already be receving them!! So...congratulations, and keep on the look out for new and exciting programming from DIRECTV. At 12 noon EDT, tune to channel to 498, and a message will tell you which HD channels have been added. More info to follow.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Bob Tagget


I call B.S.


----------



## sunking

rebaztec said:


> It probably is an unforeseen or foreseen problem without a simple solution. This whole thing is beyond complex, but as we have seen in the past, D* will not release a product before it's time. They will test and test again until that product is ready for the market. What, what the hell am I saying...:lol:


Exactly, why are they turning over a new leaf now? We've come to be used to paying D* to be their beta testers . Light 'em up, why should those who can receive them suffer because of those who can't.


----------



## Fish Man

bwaldron said:


> Whenever they go live, there are going to be lots of problems. Installers (and some CSRs) have been telling folks that a Phase III dish is all they need, poorly installing 5-LNB dishes, installing or leaving in place incompatible multiswitches, not properly installing BBCs, etc...
> 
> It's going to be a bit of a mess whatever the date is, even though they're making an effort to educate customers about requirements for the new HD channels.


Amen!

I pray I don't have any problems whatsoever for at least a couple of months after the first wave of HD channels go live.

The phone lines are going to be jammed and the service techs are going to be backlogged out to 2012!


----------



## shotdisc98

Getting the slide here in Nor Cal on my hr20-700 with 19a... Transponders reading between 63 and 79 with most around 70 on 103b but high 80s and around 90 on 101. Cable runs of <60 feet. BBCs installed on receiver. Bring on the goods before we starting bringing pitchforks and torches!


----------



## MikeR

viztiz said:


> I think my last post got buried pretty quickly and never heard any ideas.
> 
> I have an HR20-100 with the Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch. I can only see the slide on Tuner 1. Tuner 2 is always a black screen. I have 4 different BBCs have tested them all on tuner 1. They all work on tuner 1, none work on Tuner 2. I have swiapped the outputs from the multiswitch between Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 - still Tuner 1 comes in no Tuner 2. I have signals on both Tuners in the 76 - 88 range. Therefore, I know that the multiswitch is working fine and my bbcs are working fine. Obviously the problem is related to Tuner 2 itself. Is there a chance that a single tuner problem could be software/activation related and be resolved on D*'s end or should I already be trying a get yet another HR20?
> 
> I normally have my system set native off 720p as the only output . I tried the 1080i only Native on trick and lost the slide on both Tuners 1. Went back to Native Off 720 p only and it came back on Tuner 1.


Can someone solve this riddle? Some reason it feels as if the answer is hidden there..


----------



## Fish Man

wlippan said:


> The following message has been posted on the DirecTV Technical Help Forum, it could be a hoax, so take it for what it's worth:
> 
> Hi,
> My name is Bob Tagget. I am the VP of marketing for DirecTV. We are now broadcasting several new HD channels, with more to follow. Some of you may already be receving them!! So...congratulations, and keep on the look out for new and exciting programming from DIRECTV. At 12 noon EDT, tune to channel to 498, and a message will tell you which HD channels have been added. More info to follow.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Bob Tagget


Shenanigans!

I'll happily eat that word if I have to, but I really doubt I'll have to.


----------



## GP_23

wlippan said:


> The following message has been posted on the DirecTV Technical Help Forum, it could be a hoax, so take it for what it's worth:
> 
> Hi,
> My name is Bob Tagget. I am the VP of marketing for DirecTV. We are now broadcasting several new HD channels, with more to follow. Some of you may already be receving them!! So...congratulations, and keep on the look out for new and exciting programming from DIRECTV. At 12 noon EDT, tune to channel to 498, and a message will tell you which HD channels have been added. More info to follow.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Bob Tagget


That person has been posting like that for the past few days now, and be using other names and posting similar notes.


----------



## N5XZS

Coming in nicely here in Albuquerque!!!!

Channel 498 looks great!! 

9-21-07


----------



## LameLefty

bwaldron said:


> I call B.S.


Yep, that post will be gone shortly.

Has anyone with the grey/black screen tried to turn Native OFF and fix your output to 1080i to test?


----------



## Sirshagg

shadez2270 said:


> I am a longtime lurker... first time poster  I am also a complete noob when it comes to some of the more technical stuff you guys discuss... Anyway
> 
> I don't get the slide :nono2: ...
> 
> Not posted for assistance, more to throw another nope not me on the pile
> 
> I have a HR20-700 with Ox18a (last updated 8/28) a zinwell 68 switch with about 8 feet between dish and switch and maybe 40 or so feet between switch and rcvr. Rcvr is set to native and connected to TV W/ HDMI
> 
> Tuning to 498 I get a resolution of 720P and the title bar shows a DD audio signal although my audio rcvr shows no signal at all and the screen is simply black.
> 
> I tried all the troubleshhoting posts including changing the channels, recording 2 channels and switching, resetting services, repeating guided setup, hard reset etc... still nothing but a black screen.
> 
> Checking signal strength I have 16 transponders for 103(b) all above 88. The test channel (499) worked fine for me saying searching for signal as it was supposed to, but it is no longer available...
> 
> My account does show the recent changes everyone is talking about with HD fees and credits on the 15th
> 
> Not sure this helps anyone figure out why some of have the slide and some don't, but couldn't hurt


:welcome_s


----------



## deepthinker

Well I for one will be listening to that DirecTV Chase Carey/Liberty Media Investor Day webcast in the next 20 minutes. See if I can't glean any info at all, even though the slide is working on both of my boxes.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome


----------



## LameLefty

MikeR said:


> Can someone solve this riddle? Some reason it feels as if the answer is hidden there..


WHICH Zinwell 6x8 does he have? I had the 6803 and it wouldn't pass the 499 test a couple months ago. I got D* to send a tech with the correct WB68 and haven't had a problem (499 or now 498) since.


----------



## SteveEJ

Vid58 said:


> For the folks that 498 isn't working. Are you seeing 498 in your HDTV filter guide?


It shows up in mine.. HR20-100

I tried everything posted here and nothing..


----------



## drisner

Another thing to try, I don't think it has been suggested yet:

Unplug *everything* from the HR20. I mean everything, network, phone, TV, satellite, OTA and power.

Let it sit for at least 5 minutes.

plug in just one satellite feed, TV and the power and try 498? since tou have just the one feed in, you might have to do the two channels in between 498 attempts thing.

If that works, start plugging other stuff in one thing at a time.

I know that with other equipment I've had this sometimes fixes problems.


----------



## shadez2270

LameLefty said:


> Yep, that post will be gone shortly.
> 
> Has anyone with the grey/black screen tried to turn Native OFF and fix your output to 1080i to test?


Tried it... NO JOY


----------



## MIKE0616

Fish Man said:


> Ahhhh Haaaaa!
> 
> Could it be a "native" vs. fixed issue?
> 
> My HR20-700 is locked in at 1080i (native res of the TV it's connected to), my HR20-100 is locked in at 720p (native of TV) and they work.
> 
> Are all the people getting the blank screen set to "native"?
> 
> Perhaps something about this channel is confusing the receivers set to "native" and they don't know what to output. Lock in one resolution mode and it works!


That could very well be the whole thing, the software could be choking when making the decoding, it sounds like to me.

As a long-time systems and hardware person (started back in the 60s), I would have thought they would have component tested something this simple way back when, though. If not, I suggest they fire all the systems staff and hire people who are technically competent.


----------



## Sirshagg

retseloj said:


> I DON'T SEE CHANNEL 498!!!
> 
> DTV site says, i need a 5 LNB dish or any dish installed after October 2005 to receive new HD channels...
> 
> i have a 3 LNB Eagle Aspen dish installed October 2006...is that why i don't get ch.498? (i have installed the BBC converter on my HR20)
> 
> i called DTV twice on different days, both getting different CSR's and both say i should be fine, as long as i see my HD locals, then i will see the new HD channels...when i told them i have 3 LNB dish, they said 1 LNB is a 3in1 then 2 other LNBs...i don't have the "sidecar" LNB though...all LNBs have the same size...
> 
> is it time to panic?...i don't want to schedule another dish install or else it'll be December due to high demand...
> 
> or am i going to be okay?
> 
> TIA!


:welcome_s 
The CSR is wrong (what a surprise!) - You need a 5lnb dish.


----------



## 5zero2

LameLefty said:


> Yep, that post will be gone shortly.
> 
> Has anyone with the grey/black screen tried to turn Native OFF and fix your output to 1080i to test?


I tried this and still getting the blank screen.


----------



## Newshawk

HR20-100 connected to a 27" Panasonic SDTV via component cables set to 480i. I got a black screen on channel 498 at first. Switched to my local ABC channel then came back to the computer room and read this thread. Went back to the living room and just as I tuned to Ch 72 the slide popped in. Completed the circuit (73) and the slide was still there, letterboxed in 480i. I can't wait until I have the money to get my HDTV... the Philips 32" I'm looking at just dropped $40 at Wally World!

Note to Azdeadwood: It might help to think of the "Year of HD" as a fiscal year running October to September instead of a calendar year. It's not like they'll stop transmitting all HD at the end of December and say, "Well, that's all you'll get."


----------



## bobshults

LameLefty said:


> Yep, that post will be gone shortly.
> 
> Has anyone with the grey/black screen tried to turn Native OFF and fix your output to 1080i to test?


yes ... no joy


----------



## barryb

My TV's are 1080i and I still have two out of five tuners not working.


----------



## bwaldron

Newshawk said:


> It's not like they'll stop transmitting all HD at the end of December and say, "Well, that's all you'll get."


----------



## HD30TV

Vid58 said:


> For the folks that 498 isn't working. Are you seeing 498 in your *HDTV filter guide*?


----------



## dalepm

Okay in San Jose


----------



## Sirshagg

Firket2000 said:


> We have it up and running in Des Moines Ia. Hopefully this means there will be something up soon


:welcome_s and I second that!


----------



## carl6

Two HR20's and one H21. 

One HR20 and H21 on SWM (without BBCs), one HR20 direct to (second) 5-LNB dish using BBCs. 

All three have native off, and are set to output all resolutions. All three work just fine with channel 498.

Carl


----------



## lwilli201

Has any one gotten a gray screen and a "Not Purchased" or Not Authorized" Prompt.

I do not think that these prompts are working on 498.

I went to channel 570 which I know I am not authorized to see, and there is no prompt.

I get the slide on all 4 recievers.


----------



## Sirshagg

wlippan said:


> The following message has been posted on the DirecTV Technical Help Forum, it could be a hoax, so take it for what it's worth:
> 
> Hi,
> My name is Bob Tagget. I am the VP of marketing for DirecTV. We are now broadcasting several new HD channels, with more to follow. Some of you may already be receving them!! So...congratulations, and keep on the look out for new and exciting programming from DIRECTV. At 12 noon EDT, tune to channel to 498, and a message will tell you which HD channels have been added. More info to follow.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Bob Tagget


:welcome_s 
Expect that post to be gone within the hour


----------



## mdgolf

I see the 498 slide in Reno, NV. Anyone notice a slight jitter in the top 1/3 of the slide?

I saw earlier someone mentioned audio. Is there supposed to be audio as well?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

MIKE0616 said:


> That could very well be the whole thing, the software could be choking when making the decoding, it sounds like to me.
> 
> As a long-time systems and hardware person (started back in the 60s), I would have thought they would have component tested something this simple way back when, though. If not, I suggest they fire all the systems staff and hire people who are technically competent.


All my systems test out fine...
I have native on two of the three.... those two... one is component, one is HDMI.

On the third, it is fixed component...


----------



## STEVEN-H

LameLefty said:


> Yep, that post will be gone shortly.
> 
> Has anyone with the grey/black screen tried to turn Native OFF and fix your output to 1080i to test?


Yes have had it off and on. I can get the slide with ch up or down a few times. I have gotten the slide on both inputs. It just does not come up when you switch to it. I also could not record 498 and it does not record. Can you record it?


----------



## CTJon

Gee D* should be paying all the people here for testing and helping them diagnose these issues. At my work we can't get 2 people to test for us and here we have hundreds or more.
At least they should be paying for all the servers needed to keep these threads running.


----------



## jonesron

My H20 immediately got the "congrats message" when I tuned to Ch. 498. However my HR20 only got a blank screen (after several attempts) even though it shows a good signal level on the 103(b) satellite thru both of the HR20 turners. After some investigation I was able to get the congrats message on my HR20, but only thru one of the two tuners in the HR20. I don't know why this would be the case since a good indicated signal level should mean that both of my b-band converters and tuners are working OK. I expect others are having this same problem with their HR20's. If this is the case, then whether you are getting the congrads screen or a blank screen will depend on which tuner your HR20 picks when you tune to Ch. 498.

*I suggest HR20 owners try the following and report their results here*:

1. You can test both of your HR20 tuners by first starting a recording of 2 programs at the same time (on channels other than 498)

2. tune to ch. 498 and when prompted to select which program to *stop recording select the first one listed*. Note if you get the congrats message or a blank screen.

3. tune back to the channel for which you had stopped the recording in step 2 and start the recording again

4. tune to ch. 498 and when prompted to select which program to stop *recording select the second one listed (i.e. not the one selected in step 2).* Note if you get the congrats message or a black screen.

Ron Jones


----------



## deepthinker

Well posted already successful, but throwing in the specs. One component, one HDMI, both fixed at 1080i with a 1080i set. Both good. WB68 switch.


----------



## HD30TV

Sorry for my ignorance, but someone said something about checking "HDTV filter guide"... what is that and where is it located?


----------



## newsbreaker

Okay folks, from my completely limited broadcast engineering knowledge, let's do some troubleshoot.

This is not a geographical issue, so "we're on in XYZ" is not helpful to anyone, other then to toot your horn. It's not related to a specific build or model of receiver. 

If the problem can be fixed by changing settings (in some cases) on your box, then it's not a "billing" nor "authorization" issue. 

If you're getting signal readings on 103(b) then it's not your BBC, as the signal from 103(b) is getting to your box. In fact, if you're getting the black/gray screen (this is contingent on your setting) and not "searching for signal" and your box is switching to either 720p or 1080i, then you're getting the signal...your box just isn't able to produce the image. In other words, your box isn't handling the signal correctly. 

Now it COULD be that there are just hundreds (thousands) of bad boxes out there. More likely, it's a software issue. Understand, there is no reason to put that slide up (without instructions on what to do if it fails) unless D* KNOWS they have some fixing to do on their end. All evidence seems to point to the fact that they do. 

Give it some time, there aren't going to be any new channels for days (at minimum) at this point, and we now see why. If, after 'others' seem to have mostly had theirs fixed, THEN is the time to call D*, but not until. 

One question I don't think has been addressed...I never got "the call" from D*, and my only account activity that is "unusual" is the addition of Cinemax/Starz/SportsHD the day before I billed on the 15th, with the usual 9.99 HD Access charge. Are the people who are having problems people who have yet to be called by D*, or have some of you missing 498 still uncontacted?


----------



## trex021

Punched in 498. Black screen for a few seconds and then the "Congratulations" screen came up. HR20-700 connected with HDMI in Minneapolis.


----------



## nosok12

I get the congrats slide on both of my H20's and a gray screen on my HR20. Tried everything and still get gray screen.


----------



## Directvlover

HD30TV said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but someone said something about checking "HDTV filter guide"... what is that and where is it located?


Hit "Guide" twice, then select HD Channels (it's the last selection in the list)

It'll show your guide with only the channels that have HD content.


----------



## pecocus

498 rocking in WA! 1080i.


----------



## wcampbell6

viztiz said:


> I think my last post got buried pretty quickly and never heard any ideas.
> 
> I have an HR20-100 with the Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch. I can only see the slide on Tuner 1. Tuner 2 is always a black screen. I have 4 different BBCs have tested them all on tuner 1. They all work on tuner 1, none work on Tuner 2. I have swiapped the outputs from the multiswitch between Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 - still Tuner 1 comes in no Tuner 2. I have signals on both Tuners in the 76 - 88 range. Therefore, I know that the multiswitch is working fine and my bbcs are working fine. Obviously the problem is related to Tuner 2 itself. Is there a chance that a single tuner problem could be software/activation related and be resolved on D*'s end or should I already be trying a get yet another HR20?
> 
> I normally have my system set native off 720p as the only output . I tried the 1080i only Native on trick and lost the slide on both Tuners 1. Went back to Native Off 720 p only and it came back on Tuner 1.


By any chance is there a signal amplifer on your Tuner 2 coax to the dish or the multiswitch. When I had my last install the tech ran two new lines from the new dish to the multiswitch but kept the remainder of the old line and hooked it up from the multiswitch to Tuner 2. It worked just fine until Sat 103(b) came along. Tuner 2 would not report signal form that Sat - obvioulsy something to do with the BBC. I found an old signal amplifier on that line which when I removed allowed the BBC to work just fine.


----------



## DaveO

LameLefty said:


> Yep, that post will be gone shortly.
> 
> Has anyone with the grey/black screen tried to turn Native OFF and fix your output to 1080i to test?


I did that. Got the Congrats on 498. Then I did the 72, 73, and back to 498. Nothing.. just grey. Waited a bit, then 72, 73, and back to 498 and there's the congrats screen again.

Whazzup with that?


----------



## STEVEN-H

jonesron said:


> My H20 immediately got the "congrads message" when I tuned to Ch. 498. However my HR20 only got a blank screen (after several attempts) even though it shows a good signal level on the 103(b) satellite thru both of the HR20 turners. After some investigation I was able to get the congrads message on my HR20, but only thru one of the two tuners in the HR20. I don't know why this would be the case since a good indicated signal level should mean that both of my b-band converters and tuners are working OK. I expect others are having this same problem with their HR20's. If this is the case, then whether you are getting the congrads screen or a blank screen will depend on which tuner your HR20 picks when you tune to Ch. 498.
> 
> I suggest HR20 owners try the following and report their results here:
> 
> 1. You can test both of your HR20 tuners by first starting a recording of 2 programs at the same time (on channels other than 498)
> 
> 2. tune to ch. 498 and when prompted to select which program to *stop recording select the first one listed*. Note if you get the congrads message or a blank screen.
> 
> 3. tune back to the channel for which you had stopped the recording in step 2 and start the recording again
> 
> 4. tune to ch. 498 and when prompted to select which program to stop *recording select the second one listed.* Note if you get the congrads message or a black screen.
> 
> Ron Jones


Followed exactly. Each time got a blank screen. Each time I hit ch down 2 times then back up and slide is there. This happens on both inputs.


----------



## LameLefty

jonesron said:


> My H20 immediately got the "congrads message" when I tuned to Ch. 498. However my HR20 only got a blank screen (after several attempts) even though it shows a good signal level on the 103(b) satellite thru both of the HR20 turners. After some investigation I was able to get the congrads message on my HR20, but only thru one of the two tuners in the HR20. I don't know why this would be the case since a good indicated signal level should mean that both of my b-band converters and tuners are working OK. I expect others are having this same problem with their HR20's. If this is the case, then whether you are getting the congrads screen or a blank screen will depend on which tuner your HR20 picks when you tune to Ch. 498.
> 
> I suggest HR20 owners try the following and report their results here:
> 
> 1. You can test both of your HR20 tuners by first starting a recording of 2 programs at the same time (on channels other than 498)
> 
> 2. tune to ch. 498 and when prompted to select which program to *stop recording select the first one listed*. Note if you get the congrads message or a blank screen.
> 
> 3. tune back to the channel for which you had stopped the recording in step 2 and start the recording again
> 
> 4. tune to ch. 498 and when prompted to select which program to stop *recording select the second one listed.* Note if you get the congrads message or a black screen.
> 
> Ron Jones


Um, it's "congrats" with a "t"  And Tom already posted this type way back at the start of the thread.


----------



## BobbyK

DaveO said:


> I did that. Got the Congrats on 498. Then I did the 72, 73, and back to 498. Nothing.. just grey. Waited a bit, then 72, 73, and back to 498 and there's the congrats screen again.
> 
> Whazzup with that?


Same here. I'm not going to do anything until I see a fix.


----------



## HD30TV

newsbreaker said:


> Okay folks, from my completely limited broadcast engineering knowledge, let's do some troubleshoot.
> 
> This is not a geographical issue, so "we're on in XYZ" is not helpful to anyone, other then to toot your horn. It's not related to a specific build or model of receiver.
> 
> If the problem can be fixed by changing settings (in some cases) on your box, then it's not a "billing" nor "authorization" issue.
> 
> If you're getting signal readings on 103(b) then it's not your BBC, as the signal from 103(b) is getting to your box. In fact, if you're getting the black/gray screen (this is contingent on your setting) and not "searching for signal" and your box is switching to either 720p or 1080i, then you're getting the signal...your box just isn't able to produce the image. In other words, your box isn't handling the signal correctly.
> 
> Now it COULD be that there are just hundreds (thousands) of bad boxes out there. More likely, it's a software issue. Understand, there is no reason to put that slide up (without instructions on what to do if it fails) unless D* KNOWS they have some fixing to do on their end. All evidence seems to point to the fact that they do.
> 
> Give it some time, there aren't going to be any new channels for days (at minimum) at this point, and we now see why. If, after 'others' seem to have mostly had theirs fixed, THEN is the time to call D*, but not until.
> 
> One question I don't think has been addressed...I never got "the call" from D*, and my only account activity that is "unusual" is the addition of Cinemax/Starz/SportsHD the day before I billed on the 15th, with the usual 9.99 HD Access charge. Are the people who are having problems people who have yet to be called by D*, or have some of you missing 498 still uncontacted?


Same as you; uncontacted and had those things show up on my account (on the 18th), but my HD Access was entered twice [3.33 and -3.33, to amount to 0].

Software version is currently 0x18a (updated on 8/28) - if that matters at all.


----------



## MIKE0616

Earl Bonovich said:


> All my systems test out fine...
> I have native on two of the three.... those two... one is component, one is HDMI.
> 
> On the third, it is fixed component...


You are doing what I am advocating as a solution:

1) Turn native ON
2) De-select any resolution lower than the highest one your set will tune to, either 720p or 1080i.

That worked for me and has worked for some others as well.

Its worth a shot.

-Mike


----------



## viztiz

wcampbell6 said:


> By any chance is there a signal amplifer on your Tuner 2 coax to the dish or the multiswitch. When I had my last install the tech ran two new lines from the new dish to the multiswitch but kept the remainder of the old line and hooked it up from the multiswitch to Tuner 2. It worked just fine until Sat 103(b) came along. Tuner 2 would not report signal form that Sat - obvioulsy something to do with the BBC. I found an old signal amplifier on that line which when I removed allowed the BBC to work just fine.


Thanks for the feedback but no. This iwas a new install straight from the dish to the multiswtich and I have also swapped the lines and it is always tuner 2 that is out.


----------



## gully_foyle

Sirshagg said:


> :welcome_s
> The CSR is wrong (what a surprise!) - You need a 5lnb dish.


Since the Slimline only has 3 apparent LNB "bulbs", the CSRs may have been tired of explaining that the 5 LNB dish may not look like it has 5 LNBs. Or D* may have told them to stop rolling trucks to "replace" working Slimlines.

And of course, the CSR cannot tell that a customer knows what he's talking about, not knowing that themselves....


----------



## Hdhead

Sure hope this isn't a defective box issue, or D* has a Peter Pan peanut butter catastrophe to deal with.


----------



## troman

Getting the slide fine here on both HR20-700 tuners.

Interesting, because my 103b signal strengths are all low to mid-70s, and I've been prepping to tweak the alignment.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

No Orgasum here.


----------



## MikeR

You typically to lose signal until the 50s, probably lower with the single, static slide.


----------



## HD30TV

Man, its like it wants to show me the "congrats" message now... flips to black screen and pauses slightly longer than was... but still just shows me the gray screen.


----------



## trojanralphie

Why does it only work on one tuner on HR 20-700? My system test shows 90% on both tuners but the signal strength test on tuner 2 shows 0 on all 11 transponders. Tuner 1 is fine and have convertors on both tuners. My second HR20 has the same issue.


----------



## Sirshagg

kcmurphy88 said:


> Since the Slimline only has 3 apparent LNB "bulbs", the CSRs may have been tired of explaining that the 5 LNB dish may not look like it has 5 LNBs. Or D* may have told them to stop rolling trucks to "replace" working Slimlines.
> 
> And of course, the CSR cannot tell that a customer knows what he's talking about, not knowing that themselves....


All this if fine, but I had 4 different CSR's tell me that an HR10 would be able to get the new HD from D10. There are some right now claiming that the new HD channels are up and we should be getting them already. They just give bad info so often that they can't be trusted. I'm sure there are exceptions, but this seems to be the rule.


----------



## spiderman_man

Here in CT, on (2) H20-600 - got slide, on H20-100 got Searching for Sat (swapped "B" Module - still the same)


----------



## gully_foyle

Hmmm ... searched the thread for "diplex" and got nada. So I'll ask...

Those of you with black/grey screens: are you diplexing OTA? Have you tried BOTH tuners (tune 498, tune 72, 73, tune 498 as per Earl B)?


----------



## glenj68

two people from poulsbo, wa in this forum? Small world


----------



## Hdhead

MIKE0616 said:


> You are doing what I am advocating as a solution:
> 
> 1) Turn native ON
> 2) De-select any resolution lower than the highest one your set will tune to, either 720p or 1080i.
> 
> That worked for me and has worked for some others as well.
> 
> Its worth a shot.
> 
> -Mike


Dosen't work here.


----------



## tonybradley

Since there appears to be no Rhyme or Reason, and some claim that they have multiple receivers where one works and the other doesn't, could there be issues with some of the receivers at handling MPEG4? Is it possible that we are able to receive the signal, but see no picture because our Receivers are not working properly and not able to decode the MPEG-4?? Just rambling.


----------



## shl4tech

498 coming in clearly on both receivers (HR20 and H20).


----------



## RUBBLE

All Systems Go In Nj. (2) Hr-20 (1) H-20 -100.


----------



## HD30TV

Hdhead said:


> Dosen't work here.


Ditto.


----------



## shadez2270

kcmurphy88 said:


> Hmmm ... searched the thread for "diplex" and got nada. So I'll ask...
> 
> Those of you with black/grey screens: are you diplexing OTA? Have you tried BOTH tuners (tune 498, tune 72, 73, tune 498 as per Earl B)?


Not diplexing OTA... Seperate cable
tried everything suggested...

NO JOY


----------



## flyingtigerfan

I had a black screen. I refreshed services, and several minutes later I got the slide.

Don't know if the refresh had anything to do with anything.


----------



## HD30TV

tonybradley said:


> Since there appears to be no Rhyme or Reason, and some claim that they have multiple receivers where one works and the other doesn't, could there be issues with some of the receivers at handling MPEG4? Is it possible that we are able to receive the signal, but see no picture because our Receivers are not working properly and not able to decode the MPEG-4?? Just rambling.


Considering its more than a handful of people who are getting the gray screen, is it something that DirecTV can fix on their end... or is it a problem on all our ends, who have the dreaded gray screen??


----------



## flava-flav

I just saw that all CE releases for the R15 have been canceled. Looks like the may be focusing all their resources on fixing these problems with the CE release for the HR20.


----------



## glennb

I see channel 498 fine, now let's move on to adding the new HD channels.


----------



## snafup

D*** tech just left. I was not getting a signal on one turner on 103b and 60's & 70's on the other tuner. Both tuners received excellant signals on 101, 110 119 & low signal on 99b. Primary problem was a bad cable and also fine tuned the dish direction resulted in high 90's on 103b - both tuners. Great service from D***.


----------



## Paul A

Channel 498

HR20-100 Works, but first had gray screen. Tighten B band converters and flipped to a couple HD channels 73, 73, then back to 498 and all is good.

H20 - Works

HR20-700 latest CE - GRAY SCREEN OF DEATH - Switched B band converter, still no work


----------



## tpayne105

Got it here in Dallas on my HR20...no problems....

bring on the HD!!!


----------



## HD30TV

Just out of curiosity... how many who are seeing the congrats message fine on 498, have this CE software?

I don't have or run whatever the CE software is, so just wondering if maybe that has something to do with the "haves and have nots".


----------



## 5zero2

I'm only using one of my tuners and OTA on my hr20-100. Getting the black screen still after trying all the suggestions.


----------



## Cybercowboy

Tom Robertson said:


> And I really see it on my receivers today.
> 
> "Congratulations! Your HD Setup is correct and you are seeting this broadcast from our new HD Satellite. By the end of this month, we'll have many or your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> (Why is Satellite capitalized? )
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


That's what I see.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HD30TV said:


> Just out of curiosity... how many who are seeing the congrats message fine on 498, have this CE software?
> 
> I don't have or run whatever the CE software is, so just wondering if maybe that has something to do with the "haves and have nots".


I have a mix between CE and non/CE versions... and I have them on all.

Right now... we are throwing darts through a curtain, trying to hit an unknown target....


----------



## 5zero2

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have a mix between CE and non/CE versions... and I have them on all.
> 
> Right now... we are throwing darts through a curtain, trying to hit an unknown target....


And it is great fun I must say


----------



## shl4tech

HD30TV said:


> Just out of curiosity... how many who are seeing the congrats message fine on 498, have this CE software?
> 
> I don't have or run whatever the CE software is, so just wondering if maybe that has something to do with the "haves and have nots".


I have been traveling alot so I am not running the latest CE on either box. Both the H20 and HR20 are running the latest release by D*

HR 20 = 0x18a
H20 = 0xF14


----------



## HBKDinobot

Grey screen only on my HR 20... Tried limiting the resolution to just 1080i. Still Grey screen only


----------



## cb7214

HD30TV said:


> Just out of curiosity... how many who are seeing the congrats message fine on 498, have this CE software?
> 
> I don't have or run whatever the CE software is, so just wondering if maybe that has something to do with the "haves and have nots".


I have the lastest CE and i had the message without having to do anything, and I also have the SWM module so no BBC's,

Hey Earl that might be another angle to look at to see if any of us with the SWM's are having the trouble, if not it might point to the BBC's


----------



## HD30TV

Still getting mostly mid-high 90s on most the 103b TPs on both tuners, so can't be an issue of either bad BBCs or signal strength.


----------



## ChromaTick

I have the "Congratulations" screen on both of my boxes.


----------



## 5zero2

ChromaTick said:


> I have the "Congratulations" screen on both of my boxes.


Lucky you


----------



## bobshults

tonybradley said:


> Since there appears to be no Rhyme or Reason, and some claim that they have multiple receivers where one works and the other doesn't, could there be issues with some of the receivers at handling MPEG4? Is it possible that we are able to receive the signal, but see no picture because our Receivers are not working properly and not able to decode the MPEG-4?? Just rambling.


Although this sounds unlikely i believe it is plausible and possible.


----------



## gully_foyle

HD30TV said:


> Just out of curiosity... how many who are seeing the congrats message fine on 498, have this CE software?
> 
> I don't have or run whatever the CE software is, so just wondering if maybe that has something to do with the "haves and have nots".


Standard release, no problem.

The only thing I've seen that fixes stuff so far is any action that causes a box refresh.

Go here: http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=1900001


----------



## newsbreaker

Is anyone else at least slightly concerned, considering the random nature of this 498 problem, that just because someone has the "Congratulations" slide does NOT mean that the HD channels, when activated, will simply "work" immediately?


----------



## jhutt75

I have an HR20-100 with a black screen on 498. Previously received appropriate message on 499 indicating BBCs installed correctly.

Here's what I've tried:
Signal test - 91 - 98 on all transponders on 103b
Resolution test - Tried Native On and Off, forced to 1080i no joy.
Tried tuning 498, 72, 73, 498 with no joy.
Tried recording on 2 locals and then switching to 498 with no joy.
Tried RBR, no joy
Tried, resetting services via website with no joy
Tried reset via menu with no joy

I agree with the diagnoses that this is a software issue for D* to resolve.

I have no multiplexer between the dish and the HR-20, but I've already confirmed this is not a signal issue.


----------



## bobshults

jhutt75 said:


> I have an HR20-100 with a black screen on 498. Previously received appropriate message on 499 indicating BBCs installed correctly.
> 
> Here's what I've tried:
> Signal test - 91 - 98 on all transponders on 103b
> Resolution test - Tried Native On and Off, forced to 1080i no joy.
> Tried tuning 498, 72, 73, 498 with no joy.
> Tried recording on 2 locals and then switching to 498 with no joy.
> Tried RBR, no joy
> Tried, resetting services via website with no joy
> Tried reset via menu with no joy
> 
> I agree with the diagnoses that this is a software issue for D* to resolve.
> 
> I have no multiplexer between the dish and the HR-20, but I've already confirmed this is not a signal issue.


I have also tried everything above...still no worky


----------



## Tone-Loc

jhutt75 said:


> I have an HR20-100 with a black screen on 498. Previously received appropriate message on 499 indicating BBCs installed correctly.
> 
> Here's what I've tried:
> Signal test - 91 - 98 on all transponders on 103b
> Resolution test - Tried Native On and Off, forced to 1080i no joy.
> Tried tuning 498, 72, 73, 498 with no joy.
> Tried recording on 2 locals and then switching to 498 with no joy.
> Tried RBR, no joy
> Tried, resetting services via website with no joy
> Tried reset via menu with no joy
> 
> I agree with the diagnoses that this is a software issue for D* to resolve.
> 
> I have no multiplexer between the dish and the HR-20, but I've already confirmed this is not a signal issue.


Im glad you posted that, your situation is EXACTLY like mine. I did swap out the BBC's though, still a black screen.


----------



## BSHERRIS

Well, we have an HR20-100 and an HR20-700...

BOTH are showing great signal strength on all 103b transponders, but *neither* is displaying the congratulations slide.

The HR20-100 is displaying a GREY screen, and the HR20-700 is displaying a BLACK screen.

Did refreshes on both boxes...no change...Have also tried all the channel up/down and that sort of stuff. Nothing!

So, we've got problems here, I guess.


----------



## cc362

I posted what I did with the screen resolutions. After switching channels, I got the gray screen again.
When I tune to 498, I have a gray screen.
When I'm on 498 and turn the box off, then back on, I see the message.
If I change channels and then go back to 498, it's gray again. Turn it off and then back on, there's the message again. Go figure.


----------



## wavemaster

Earlier,

HR20-100 Slide OK
HR20-700 No slide

Switched receivers and the same results.

Put receivers back and after they both powered up, neither one has the splash screen they both are black screens (no "searching..." message)

How do you switch the active tuner on these HR20's?


----------



## GenoV

cc362 said:


> When I went back to channel 498, there was the congrats message in *1035i*.
> Hope this works for some of you too.


Don't think my Sammy will display that resolution...


----------



## minterca

jhutt75 said:


> I have an HR20-100 with a black screen on 498. Previously received appropriate message on 499 indicating BBCs installed correctly.
> 
> Here's what I've tried:
> Signal test - 91 - 98 on all transponders on 103b
> Resolution test - Tried Native On and Off, forced to 1080i no joy.
> Tried tuning 498, 72, 73, 498 with no joy.
> Tried recording on 2 locals and then switching to 498 with no joy.
> Tried RBR, no joy
> Tried, resetting services via website with no joy
> Tried reset via menu with no joy
> 
> I agree with the diagnoses that this is a software issue for D* to resolve.
> 
> I have no multiplexer between the dish and the HR-20, but I've already confirmed this is not a signal issue.


I have tried all of this as well. STILL NO JOY.


----------



## BSHERRIS

cc362 said:


> I don't know why this worked for me, but it did.
> I went to the setup menu, then HDTV.
> Then under TV resolutions, I unchecked the resolutions that had a "p" in them.
> When I went back to channel 498, there was the congrats message in 1035i.
> Hope this works for some of you too.


Didn't work for me.


----------



## 5zero2

kcmurphy88 said:


> Standard release, no problem.
> 
> The only thing I've seen that fixes stuff so far is any action that causes a box refresh.
> 
> Go here: http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=1900001


When you do this, will your receiver off or will you notice the refresh?


----------



## hockeynut07

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I am getting the "Congrats" message on both my H20 and HR20 (both tuners) as are my parents on their HR20. Niether of us use any types of line spltters. We both run a seperate line from our outdoor attenna.


----------



## Richard L Bray

cc362 said:


> I don't know why this worked for me, but it did.
> I went to the setup menu, then HDTV.
> Then under TV resolutions, I unchecked the resolutions that had a "p" in them.
> When I went back to channel 498, there was the congrats message in 1035i.
> Hope this works for some of you too.


Thanks, but didn't do anything for my 1 bad unit (other works fine).


----------



## jgriffin7

wavemaster said:


> Earlier,
> 
> How do you switch the active tuner on these HR20's?


Record something else on the active tuner then change to channel 498.


----------



## msngr7

wavemaster said:


> Earlier,
> 
> HR20-100 Slide OK
> HR20-700 No slide
> 
> Switched receivers and the same results.
> 
> Put receivers back and after they both powered up, neither one has the splash screen they both are black screens (no "searching..." message)
> 
> How do you switch the active tuner on these HR20's?


Same here with 2 HR20 systems:

HR20-700 - ch498 black screen
HR20-700 - ch498 slide plays

Swaped HR20 to check and both blank, swapped back to original config and still both blank.
Even swapped B-band filters and no go.:nono2:

By swapping them somehow the HR20 that worked now doesn't. Strange.

PS: after the good one blacked out I also tried all the "fixes" as well. Still black screen. Back to original config that worked this morning before I moved the units.


----------



## mridan

I just called home and had my step-daughter check her tv blank screen on 498,she then checked my panny plasma which showed message around 7:15 am it is still showing message.

panny plasma last CE
samsung NR


----------



## Philby

I'm getting black screen on HR20, 15' from dish - not sure what switch I have, is there any way to tell w/o crawling onto my roof? would it be listed on DTV.com anywhere?

Install just happened about a month ago - can't imagine they would have used an incompatible switch...but never know.

I tried both tuners, refreshing my services and doing a soft reset on the receiver...still just black screen.

I have the HD access charges/credits listed in my recent activity (9/13 prob the day my HD went out and I called cust serv).


----------



## tonybradley

msngr7 said:


> Same here with 2 HR20 systems:
> 
> HR20-700 - ch498 black screen
> HR20-700 - ch498 slide plays
> 
> Swaped HR20 to check and both blank, swapped back to original config and still both blank.
> Even swapped B-band filters and no go.:nono2:
> 
> By swapping them somehow the HR20 that worked now doesn't. Strange.
> 
> PS: after the good one blacked out I also tried all the "fixes" as well. Still black screen. Back to original config that worked this morning before I moved the units.


Posts like this is what is making it difficult to find a single solution. I bet that was frustrating when you were dealing with it. Maybe now that we are getting something from D10, we are learning that the B-Band Converters aren't reliable?? Maybe they come and go...sometimes work, sometimes they don't.


----------



## dmaffeo

I just got goosebumps! 498 nice and clear!


----------



## mrrydogg

I am in

Viva la revolution!!!


----------



## kevinwmsn

Mine's not working either... I have tried swapping the bband converters around. Tried forcing 1080i. Still just a gray screen. I saw some hd changes on my HDTivo but not on my hr20 on recent activity screen.


----------



## hdfan01

I have 2 HR20s. Both 19a, both passed 499test, I get 498 slide on 1 HR20 and black screen on the other. Made sure both were not on 498 @ same time. I have great signal strength. 92-95 on all txps. Reset black screen unit, no help. I've seen a few similar posts. All SD and mpeg2 are ok. must be SW????


----------



## mikemaxj

On my HR20-700 if I tune to 202 (CNN) and then tune 498, I get a blank screen. If i tune to 71 (SHOWHD) and then tune 498, I get the "Congratulations" slide from D10.

On my H20-600, I get the "Congratulations" slide OK.


----------



## keithtd

Everyone posting failures and should post their current software version to see if there is any coincedence.


----------



## fwlogue

cb7214 said:


> I have the lastest CE and i had the message without having to do anything, and I also have the SWM module so no BBC's,
> 
> Hey Earl that might be another angle to look at to see if any of us with the SWM's are having the trouble, if not it might point to the BBC's


One of my HR20's is hooked up via SWM the other two are hooked up via WB68. I get the black screen when I tune to it. I do have all three hooked up to the TV VIA HDMI also.

Edit the two hooked up to the WB68 are on the latest CE release the one hooked up to the SWM is on the current NR.


----------



## jhutt75

jhutt75 said:


> I have an HR20-100 with a black screen on 498. Previously received appropriate message on 499 indicating BBCs installed correctly.
> 
> Here's what I've tried:
> Signal test - 91 - 98 on all transponders on 103b
> Resolution test - Tried Native On and Off, forced to 1080i no joy.
> Tried tuning 498, 72, 73, 498 with no joy.
> Tried recording on 2 locals and then switching to 498 with no joy.
> Tried RBR, no joy
> Tried, resetting services via website with no joy
> Tried reset via menu with no joy
> 
> I agree with the diagnoses that this is a software issue for D* to resolve.
> 
> I have no multiplexer between the dish and the HR-20, but I've already confirmed this is not a signal issue.


Software version is 0x18a updated Wednesday.


----------



## boulder_gp

msngr7 said:


> Same here with 2 HR20 systems:
> 
> HR20-700 - ch498 black screen
> HR20-700 - ch498 slide plays
> 
> Swaped HR20 to check and both blank, swapped back to original config and still both blank.
> Even swapped B-band filters and no go.:nono2:
> 
> By swapping them somehow the HR20 that worked now doesn't. Strange.
> 
> PS: after the good one blacked out I also tried all the "fixes" as well. Still black screen. Back to original config that worked this morning before I moved the units.


I think that is a key point - you were getting the slide on one receiver. After shutting down and (I assume) removing power for some period of time, you rebooted and the problem appeared on a machine that was 'working' previously.

I would think this this localizes the problem to the receiver (or OS / software) and indicates that there should be a software fix for the problem. Since, after reading these threads for days, the problem seems to be random this may be a clue.

Anyone with a working unit care to test?


----------



## Vedder4President

Hi All,

I have a HR20-700 with the sidecar dish and I am receiving 103(b)'s signal in the high 80's to low 90's on tuner 1, but nothing on tuner 2. When channel 499 was working I received a searching for sat. message on both tuners, but when I went to 498 I received the congratulations message on tuner 1 and a searching for sat. message on tuner 2. With the exception of a few transponders on 99(b) and 103(a) most of my signals on both tuners are peaked in the low to mid 90's. Could this be a multi-switch problem and if so does anyone know if DirecTV is fixing this problem without charging a $70 service call charge?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## BSHERRIS

Well, my HR20-700 is now receiving the Congratulations slide, but my HR20-100 is still showing a grey screen, and I have literally tried everything that has been posted in this thread to effect change.


----------



## dwilliam_houston

Have people verified they have the correct multiswitch, ie Zinwell. My understanding is that if its not the newer switch it will not pass through the correct frequency ranges. Just an idea. I know when I had my system upgraded they did not upgrade the multiswitch as documented here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=84696&highlight=dwilliam_houston

I have since had it switched out and no longer having issues and I am getting the new test screen through ok. Before I had it switched the old test screen told me that I passed still.

Again, this is just an idea and I am not the expert by any means.


----------



## Bob Coxner

HR20-700 version 0x19a
Zinwell 6x8
Dish to Zinwell - 6 ft
Zinwell to HR20 - 70 ft
HR20 to TV - HDMI and Component
Native ON
Plus HD DVR package
OTA separate cable
No HD locals, SD only
Signals 92-98 on both tuners
BBCs
I haven't received this month's bill, but I don't recall seeing the spurious HD charges online

499 always worked ok
498 Congrats screen ok at 1080i


----------



## HD30TV

keithtd said:


> Everyone posting failures and should post their current software version to see if there is any coincedence.


0x18a, updated back on 8/28.


----------



## knew001

:hurah: My wife just called and my H20-600 and the H20-100 both have the slide.
20 miles south of Burlington, VT


----------



## SierraWing

Good on 498 near Carson City, NV...

103b TP signals in 80-90 range (after some minor dish tweaking; 60-80 via installers alignment)

Tested both tuners and got "Congratulated" twice.


----------



## 5zero2

keithtd said:


> Everyone posting failures and should post their current software version to see if there is any coincedence.


HR20-700 Blank screen
0x18a


----------



## skoobyd27

My H20-600 has the slide, the HR20-700 and HR20-100 do not in Iowa.


----------



## jhutt75

Shoot. Don't know what happened, but I get the congratulations screen now.


----------



## Capt.Spaulding

For some reason i had to use the channel up/down button to get it to work the first time. I would try tuning to 498 (by typing 498) and i would get nothing, but when i tuned to 494 and then pressed the channel up button it worked fine and has worked fine ever since (even when typing 498). Hope that helps?


----------



## Sirshagg

hockeynut07 said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I am getting the "Congrats" message on both my H20 and HR20 (both tuners) as are my parents on their HR20. Niether of us use any types of line spltters. We both run a seperate line from our outdoor attenna.


:welcome_s Sounds like you are ready for MORE HD!


----------



## dcrews

On an un-related kinda note, when I refreshed my services, I got this:

09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx1043 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx1043 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx1043 SHOWTIME HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx1043 HBO HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx1043 LOCALS HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx1043 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx1043 Sunday Ticket HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx1043 HD Access $5.33 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx1043 DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx1043 HD Access $-5.33 $0.00 

That looks like the HD changes ppl have been getting, right?


----------



## msngr7

keithtd said:


> Everyone posting failures and should post their current software version to see if there is any coincedence.


Both of my HR20-700 are running version 0x18a


----------



## bdyer

okay, so before on chan 499, bband test worked fine, got the normal searching for sig message...

trying this 498 channel, i am still getting searchign for signal.

checked sat settings, and 103b seems to be 0's accross the board, and when going in to signal strength, 103b, t13 is at 17%....

i am running most current CE.
Should i be on the phone with D* about now regarding this?


----------



## MIKE0616

Now, I have the "Congratulations" on 498, BUT

Now, when I go to the menu, there are are NO categories except for "ALL." High Def, Sports, Movies, etc. are all GONE! lol

Any ideas on why this happened?

Am running 018a, which downloaded the last time I reset before I was able to get the 498 channel properly?

Thanks!
-Mike


----------



## jhutt75

Weird thing is, I haven't changed anything since my first post with the list of steps I tried. The only thing I did was watch an episode of Backyardigans...

Those little buggers must have magic powers.


----------



## HD30TV

Man this is nuts... finally got the dish aimed (at least) 97% aimed properly and now a *_possible_* problem with the receiver; as I'm just getting the gray screen.


----------



## cc362

cc362 said:


> I posted what I did with the screen resolutions. After switching channels, I got the gray screen again.
> When I tune to 498, I have a gray screen.
> When I'm on 498 and turn the box off, then back on, I see the message.
> If I change channels and then go back to 498, it's gray again. Turn it off and then back on, there's the message again. Go figure.


Sorry for that post. After doing some channel switching, I'm back to the gray screen. I went back and put checks in all the boxes as it was before.
But, if I go to channel 498 and turn the box off, when I turn it back on, the message is there. If I change channels and go back to 498, I get the gray screen again. Turn it off when on channel 498, then back on, I have the message. What a mess. Think I'll just wait untill there are some real channels to check.


----------



## TahoeTeal

Looks good on my 3 H20-600's, all on 2024.
Signal strength on 103b all show low of 76 to high of 85.

In Reno, Nevada............


----------



## jamieh1

Remember back in the day when Directv had to cutoff alot of SD channels to get a extra HD channel up (wait that was last Sunday), now we get info slides in 1080i HD, WOW!!!
Just kiddin, glad to see D10 alive and well, been along time coming.

I think Ive been hearing about Directv getting 150 HD channels for the last 3 years.


I dont know which was worst, waiting for the OTA TUNERS to become active or waiting for the new HD channels.


----------



## HBKDinobot

Capt.Spaulding said:


> For some reason i had to use the channel up/down button to get it to work the first time. I would try tuning to 498 (by typing 498) and i would get nothing, but when i tuned to 494 and then pressed the channel up button it worked fine and has worked fine ever since (even when typing 498). Hope that helps?


Just tried that... Still no dice.


----------



## sticketfan

hr20-100 here, get nothing on the 498. all tran. on both tuners coming in at 89 or better except for t2 is at 61


----------



## rmarcoo

snafup said:


> D*** tech just left. I was not getting a signal on one turner on 103b and 60's & 70's on the other tuner. Both tuners received excellant signals on 101, 110 119 & low signal on 99b. Primary problem was a bad cable and also fine tuned the dish direction resulted in high 90's on 103b - both tuners. Great service from D***.


Same results. The Directv tech just left and I went from 0's to mid 90s on all transponders on 103(b).

I am getting a black screen on 498 with an HR20 100 but have not done a reset.


----------



## Xmaniac

bdyer said:


> okay, so before on chan 499, bband test worked fine, got the normal searching for sig message...
> 
> trying this 498 channel, i am still getting searchign for signal.
> 
> checked sat settings, and 103b seems to be 0's accross the board, and when going in to signal strength, 103b, t13 is at 17%....
> 
> i am running most current CE.
> Should i be on the phone with D* about now regarding this?


You my friend are not recieving a signal from 103b. maybe you dont have the right dish or something but that is your prob. Not what I myself and other people are having here.

hope this helps


----------



## JJEZ96

Working fine here.

Houston, Texas

JJ


----------



## killi

MIKE0616 said:


> Now, I have the "Congratulations" on 498, BUT
> 
> Now, when I go to the menu, there are are NO categories except for "ALL." High Def, Sports, Movies, etc. are all GONE! lol
> 
> Any ideas on why this happened?
> 
> Am running 018a, which downloaded the last time I reset before I was able to get the 498 channel properly?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Mike


only time i can remember having that issue, i was using a custom channels i receive favorites list on a CE. Changing back to all channels i thik corected it. Havent retested that issue yet to report it.

Also, 498 working ok on one of my hr20-700s. Cant test the other til later. However i have issues with many 0 transponders on 103b, like all evens are 0 and odds are in the 50s.


----------



## smitchell24

So to summarize for those that are NOT getting 498. There are 2 types, 
those that are getting a signal strength for 103b, but still do not have 
498 available and nobody is quite sure why. The other group is either not
getting any signal or not a strong enough signal strength on 103b, & that
is why they can not get 498? Once their dish is correctly re-aligned, 
than the 498 issue should be resolved?


----------



## stevesns69

All I can see is a blank screen. What does the slide say? Am I seeing to late in the day?


----------



## SierraWing

stevesns69 said:


> All I can see is a blank screen. What does the slide say? Am I seeing to late in the day?


It basically just says "Congratulations, you're ready to receive HD from the new satellite" (paraphrased).

See previous posts for ideas on why you might not be receving it....


----------



## ccr1958

stevesns69 said:


> All I can see is a blank screen. What does the slide say? Am I seeing to late in the day?


its a 1080i(no sound) still picture slide saying congratulations
you are ready to receive the new HD channels...or something to that effect


----------



## jhutt75

jhutt75 said:


> Weird thing is, I haven't changed anything since my first post with the list of steps I tried. The only thing I did was watch an episode of Backyardigans...
> 
> Those little buggers must have magic powers.


And now I'm back to not getting anything. I'm confused.


----------



## pierce3381

ok my H20 get ch498 in no problem. 

My HR20-700 doesn't even get ch498 or 499 in the guide. If i try to enter it in it says channel not available on the channel banner. I've done the forced download, I've hooked it up direct to the dish, throught a WB616, and SWM but I still get nothing.....


----------



## warchickens

I have a question for everyone that has a message on 103B.

Who has the lowest signal strength % on 103B transponders and still been able to see the message on 498. I'm just trying to figure out what is the cutoff point. Around 70%+?


----------



## HBKDinobot

HR20-700 Gray screen
0x18a
High 80s and 90s on both tuners

Reset the Receiver: Gray Screen
Set only to 1080i: Gray Screen
Switch from HD channel to 498: Gray Screen
Channel Up/Channel Down: Gray Screen
Turn off/Turn back on: Gray Screen


----------



## Carl Newman

H-20-100, software 0x2021

499 is Channel Not Available (used to get "Searching" on BBC test).

498 has BLINKING "Searching for Satellite (771)" msg (on for about 1/2 second - off for 1, occasional longer off times). Channel is listed in HD guide & selectable (with blinking result)

TPs 1 & 5 have 0, all others 91 or better (1-17 & 22, rest N/A). TP #s with 0 change each cycle of readings.


Carl


----------



## 5678YN

Warchickens I am at work now but I called my son at home about 10 miutes ago to check and I do have the slide on my HR20-100. Last night when I checked I had all 17 103B transponders but they are (were) all in the 40's and 50's. I do plan to call for a realign but wanted to wait till the new HD's launched.


----------



## warchickens

5678YN said:


> Warchickens I am at work now but I called my son at home about 10 miutes ago to check and I do have the slide on my HR20-100. Last night when I checked I had all 17 103B transponders but they are (were) all in the 40's and 50's. I do plan to call for a realign but wanted to wait till the new HD's launched.


Cool Thanks!


----------



## smitchell24

warchickens said:


> I have a question for everyone that has a message on 103B.
> 
> Who has the lowest signal strength % on 103B transponders and still been able to see the message on 498. I'm just trying to figure out what is the cutoff point. Around 70%+?


I actually did see the Congrats message, for a brief moment, but am maxing out at about 35 as far as signal strength on 103b. Have made an appointment for D* to realign dish for a better signal strength on monday!


----------



## ccr1958

warchickens said:


> I have a question for everyone that has a message on 103B.
> 
> What is the lowest signal strength % on 103B transponders you have and still been able to see the message on 498. I'm just trying to figure out what is the cutoff point. Around 70%+?


last time i checked sig strength...lowest was 87 on both tuners on the hr20
& 86 on the h 20....seemed it was tp6 that was 87&86...rest in the 90's


----------



## dogs31

Xmaniac said:


> You my friend are not recieving a signal from 103b. maybe you dont have the right dish or something but that is your prob. Not what I myself and other people are having here.
> 
> hope this helps


He could be having B Band problems.


----------



## STEVEN-H

I have tried this 6 times and it works. I tune to 489 get gray screen. Push power button on front of receiver and wait 5 sec. push power button and slide is there. I have tried this with both tuners and it seems to fix it. I know the button does not shut off the power but, it does kill the output.


Just did this three more times using the power button on the remote and I get the slide each time when the pic returns.

Hr20-700 last weeks CE.


----------



## BayernFan

pierce3381 said:


> ok my H20 get ch498 in no problem.
> 
> My HR20-700 doesn't even get ch498 or 499 in the guide. If i try to enter it in it says channel not available on the channel banner. I've done the forced download, I've hooked it up direct to the dish, throught a WB616, and SWM but I still get nothing.....


have you tried switching your favorites to "all channels"?.... or gone into edit channels and make sure that 498 and 499 are checked?


----------



## DaveEv

I tried that, plus all the other suggestions, so far no luck here.


----------



## 5678YN

Wow low 103B signals in Plymouth MA and Plymouth MI; members 5678YN & smitchell24. May be something to this too.

LOL


----------



## BobbyK

I did what another poster did and it works, I did it 5 times and it works every time. Bring up the blank screen turn your set top box off then turn it back on and the congratulations is there.


----------



## Tinymon

No problems here in the North Atlanta area.

Let's light this candle!


----------



## BDUB916

Good to go in Sacramento, CA 
HR20-100
HR20-700


----------



## SierraWing

Has anyone else noticed how the "slide" ... "jiggles"? If you get up close and personal with it, you can see that it's not just an individual still image, but is really a short video loop with frames of slightly (a few px) different size. Some of the frames are being stretech vertically a tiny bit, creating a repeating ... "heartbeat", so to speak.

Yeah, it's pretty geeky thing to notice, I know. I wonder if other people see the same thing, though...


----------



## smitchell24

5678YN said:


> Wow low 103B signals in Plymouth MA and Plymouth MI; members 5678YN & smitchell24. May be something to this too.
> 
> LOL


Yeah, I thought it could have possibly been regional or a geographic thing, but there are plenty of members in Metro Detroit that have channel 498 lit up!


----------



## jhutt75

STEVEN-H said:


> I have tried this 6 times and it works. I tune to 489 get gray screen. Push power button on front of receiver and wait 5 sec. push power button and slide is there. I have tried this with both tuners and it seems to fix it. I know the button does not shut off the power but, it does kill the output.
> 
> Just did this three more times using the power button on the remote and I get the slide each time when the pic returns.
> 
> Hr20-700 last weeks CE.


This works for me as well with the HR20-100.

If I tune to 498 from another channel HD or otherwise, I get a black screen. If I leave it on 498 and power cycle the HR20, I get the congrats message.


----------



## 5zero2

OK...OK....I give up. Tooo frustrating.


----------



## VARTV

warchickens said:


> I have a question for everyone that has a message on 103B.
> 
> Who has the lowest signal strength % on 103B transponders and still been able to see the message on 498. I'm just trying to figure out what is the cutoff point. Around 70%+?


Some on the AVSForum.com said their numbers where in the 20s and they were getting the slide... Signal strength is not the issue here unless you have zeros...


----------



## pierce3381

ok I guess someone was messing around with my settings. the HR20 was set to 3LNB Dish instead of 5. I made the change but now i just get the grey screen.


----------



## Doug Brott

VARTV said:


> Some on the AVSForum.com said their numbers where in the 20s and they were getting the slide... Signal strength is not the issue here unless you have zeros...


It is just a static slide .. It is possible that even at a SS=20 that the bits finally make it to the receiver to show the slide .. SS=20 is not good though.


----------



## Sirshagg

Looks like alot of new folks here. While it's by no means required or expected I wanted to make sure everyone knows how they can help out this fantastic site if they are so inclined.



> Do you all know what it means when you see these words under someone's name?​*DBSTalk Club Member *​It means that they thought *DBSTalk* was worth $15 to them for a years membership. There is no obligation but I want to ask a question.​Is *DBSTalk* been worth about a buck a month to you? Then click here.​


_Text shamelessly lifted from Milominderbinder2_
​


----------



## smitchell24

VARTV said:


> Some on the AVSForum.com said their numbers where in the 20s and they were getting the slide... Signal strength is not the issue here unless you have zeros...


Thats interesting, so if one is only getting a signal strength in the 20-30 range, but still not get the slide show, having D* realign the dish correctly, will NOT necessarily fix the issue?


----------



## MikeR

why would the output choke on the signal.....grrr


----------



## carl6

Doug Brott said:


> It is just a static slide .. It is possible that even at a SS=20 that the bits finally make it to the receiver to show the slide .. SS=20 is not good though.


Yes, very little if any forward error correction is needed to decode/display a static screen. I would expect people with low signal strength that can see this will have lots of problems with actual broadcasts.

Carl


----------



## waterengineer81

Help,
I'm getting 0's accross the board on 103b. I haven't been able to get anything except that. I tuned to 498 and it says that is searching for sats. I called tech this morning and he said that I might not be using the 103b sat which is a bunch of bull. all the other new sats are zero's across the board. Please help.


----------



## jmr21

HR20-100 and HR20-700 both running 18a.
103b signal strength high-80's to mid-90's on both tuners of each receiver.
Channel 499 B-Band converter test never had a problem.
Channel 498 showing gray screen on both tuners of each receiver.

Mike in Northeast MS.


----------



## JGL

For those not getting the slide on 498....a bit more patience might be the answer.
Earlier this morning, I checked and had the grey screen @ 720p. About an hour later, I checked again and still had the grey screen, but now it was at 1080i. Just checked again now, and I'm seeing the slide at 1080i.
So, obviously D* is still getting things straightened out....

JGL


----------



## VARTV

smitchell24 said:


> Thats interesting, so if one is only getting a signal strength in the 20-30 range, but still not get the slide show, having D* realign the dish correctly, will NOT necessarily fix the issue?


Correct... My signal is in the mid-40s and I get the slide on my H20 but not HR20...


----------



## smitchell24

waterengineer81 said:


> Help,
> I'm getting 0's accross the board on 103b. I haven't been able to get anything except that. I tuned to 498 and it says that is searching for sats. I called tech this morning and he said that I might not be using the 103b sat which is a bunch of bull. all the other new sats are zero's across the board. Please help.


I believe you just may need your dish to be re-aligned. I am having a similar issue on one of my HR-20's & have scheduled a D* tech dispatch for monday AM to fix.


----------



## Ken984

waterengineer81 said:


> Help,
> I'm getting 0's accross the board on 103b. I haven't been able to get anything except that. I tuned to 498 and it says that is searching for sats. I called tech this morning and he said that I might not be using the 103b sat which is a bunch of bull. all the other new sats are zero's across the board. Please help.


Check your setup and make sure its set for 5 lnb dish.


----------



## Auraxr

SierraWing said:


> Has anyone else noticed how the "slide" ... "jiggles"? If you get up close and personal with it, you can see that it's not just an individual still image, but is really a short video loop with frames of slightly (a few px) different size. Some of the frames are being stretech vertically a tiny bit, creating a repeating ... "heartbeat", so to speak.
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty geeky thing to notice, I know. I wonder if other people see the same thing, though...


Yes, I noticed this too. I thought it might have been my tv, glad to see that someone else noticed it.


----------



## VARTV

JGL said:


> For those not getting the slide on 498....a bit more patience might be the answer.
> Earlier this morning, I checked and had the grey screen @ 720p. About an hour later, I checked again and still had the grey screen, but now it was at 1080i. Just checked again now, and I'm seeing the slide at 1080i.
> So, obviously D* is still getting things straightened out....
> 
> JGL


Not here... yet...


----------



## garydean

jhutt75 said:


> This works for me as well with the HR20-100.
> 
> If I tune to 498 from another channel HD or otherwise, I get a black screen. If I leave it on 498 and power cycle the HR20, I get the congrats message.


And, no matter how many times I try this, I still get a black screen.

Receiver: HR20-700 with 0x18a
Tuners In Use: 2
Switch: Zinwell WB68
Dish: Slimline
BBCs Installed: Yes
RG6 Length from Receiver to Switch: 10'
RG6 Length from Switch to Dish: 30'


----------



## smitchell24

VARTV said:


> Correct... My signal is in the mid-40s and I get the slide on my H20 but not HR20...


VARTV, do you plan on getting your dish realigned to pick up a better strength than mid-40's? Is that even strong enough for the new HD channels??


----------



## johern

warchickens said:


> I have a question for everyone that has a message on 103B.
> 
> Who has the lowest signal strength % on 103B transponders and still been able to see the message on 498. I'm just trying to figure out what is the cutoff point. Around 70%+?


My signal strengths range from 56 - 72 and I get the 498 Message on both tuners of both Hr20-700's


----------



## 5zero2

JGL said:


> For those not getting the slide on 498....a bit more patience might be the answer.
> Earlier this morning, I checked and had the grey screen @ 720p. About an hour later, I checked again and still had the grey screen, but now it was at 1080i. Just checked again now, and I'm seeing the slide at 1080i.
> So, obviously D* is still getting things straightened out....
> 
> JGL


I believe you are right.. this will just take a little time to sort out. Frustrating nonetheless.


----------



## SierraWing

Auraxr said:


> Yes, I noticed this too. I thought it might have been my tv, glad to see that someone else noticed it.


Thanks for the confirmation.

I really think it is a short little video loop, not a still image, per se. I think the bounce is probably intentional, though to exactly what end I couldn't guess.

I just thought it was interesting...


----------



## VeniceDre

I get the 498 "Congratulations" slide on all three of my HR20s, all tuners. Signal Strengths ar mid-80s to low 90s. Comibination of WB68 & SWM5.


----------



## OlderNDirt

mikemaxj said:


> On my HR20-700 if I tune to 202 (CNN) and then tune 498, I get a blank screen. If i tune to 71 (SHOWHD) and then tune 498, I get the "Congratulations" slide from D10.
> 
> On my H20-600, I get the "Congratulations" slide OK.


I have two hr20-700's and after trying everything else suggested here, gave this a shot and behold, I got the slide for the first time. But it seems to be only working on one tuner. I can go back and fourth between 498 and 202 with "previous channel" or by entering the numbers and still works fine. But if I to to another channel, then 202, and then 498 by entering the numbers, it is back to a blank screen.

Tried it with my seconde hr20 and am not able to get it to work at all on that one on either tuner. Gonna keep playing with this and see where it takes me.

Edit: BTW, thanks for the catch, Mike. At least go me to see the slide on one tuner on one setup.


----------



## tedric

Have three boxes as follows: Home Office, H20 set on native all resolutions checked with strong signals on all transponders that I should get including 103b and receive the congrat screen. Den, HR20-100 same as in the office but get blank light gray screen on both disks. Kitchen, H20 get the "771" screen, transponders on 103b only register number 1 and 2 only, both in the low 40's. Have tried all of the suggestions on this forum with no success. Don't understand the three different results off of the same sat. Go figure.


----------



## VARTV

smitchell24 said:


> VARTV, do you plan on getting your dish realigned to pick up a better strength than mid-40's? Is that even strong enough for the new HD channels??


Yes... adjustment is for tomorrow. Still, I'm surprised I can get the slide with those low numbers...


----------



## henryld

JGL said:


> For those not getting the slide on 498....a bit more patience might be the answer.
> Earlier this morning, I checked and had the grey screen @ 720p. About an hour later, I checked again and still had the grey screen, but now it was at 1080i. Just checked again now, and I'm seeing the slide at 1080i.
> So, obviously D* is still getting things straightened out....
> 
> JGL


In comparing the current results of Earl's test screen poll and F1 Fan's HD access changes/authorization poll the results are similar. Coincidence or is there some correlation. Authorization could very well be ongoing.


----------



## LameLefty

waterengineer81 said:


> Help,
> I'm getting 0's accross the board on 103b. I haven't been able to get anything except that. I tuned to 498 and it says that is searching for sats. I called tech this morning and he said that I might not be using the 103b sat which is a bunch of bull. all the other new sats are zero's across the board. Please help.


All the other guys are right on with the advice, but PLEASE, as Earl's sticky in this Forum says, don't call D* CSRs at all about ch. 498 yet.


----------



## dvrblogger

Doug Brott said:


> It is just a static slide .. It is possible that even at a SS=20 that the bits finally make it to the receiver to show the slide .. SS=20 is not good though.


Generally if signal strength is below 50 you will have reception issues but then you should see searching for satellite.


----------



## ChicagoTC

While sitting at work for the past 6 hours and unable to check my receivers one thing has become clear; there is no pattern or no known cause here. I'm very confident that anyone that has good signal on 103(b) has nothing to worry about.

It definitely seems like D* is still tweaking and changing things. So for everyone who is frantically moving receivers, rebooting, changing cables, etc. Relax, have a cold one and check again in a few hours.

(this post was sent with no access to my setup so I might be doing the same thing as a lot of folks here)


----------



## LarryA

I have signal strengths in the 20's and 30's, and, suprisingly, I am getting the Congratulations slide on three out of four tunerson my two HR 20's. I had already scheduled D* to make adjustments to the dish and to replace the broken BBC tomorrow.


----------



## sack9

ok im my office and i only get a gray screen tried Earl way still no lock so i did menu reset, the hr20-700 only has 18a on it


----------



## koko

What happened to pfaieat6 post?

He had some juicy info...or was it another cruel fake post?


----------



## drewx420

I have what may seem a stupid question to be asking. When I had the new Slimline 5lnb installed he only ran 4 cables from the dish to the multiswitch. He said that was all he needed. Is that correct?


----------



## ChicagoTC

koko said:


> What happened to pfaieat6 post?
> 
> He had some juicy info...or was it another cruel fake post?


I noticed the same thing, that was deleted within 2 mintues..


----------



## koko

ChicagoTC said:


> I noticed the same thing, that was deleted within 2 mintues..


Its a conspiracy...


----------



## kenmoo

Originally Posted by pfaieat6

_Just got this at my work. _

Hey.....is it just me or did all of pfaieat6's post just disappear? Was it a fake or internal D* info that got leaked prematurely?


----------



## drjjr

koko said:


> Its a conspiracy...


Looked more to me like an internal memo with a date that, while never made "public," would certainly cause a lot of unhappiness if it weren't met. Not that that's ever happened before...


----------



## VARTV

dvrblogger said:


> Generally if signal strength is below 50 you will have reception issues but then you should see searching for satellite.


My TP numbers... 47 46 43 44 43 46 41 46 47 47 38 42 44 48 38 49. No searching for signal on my set...


----------



## JGL

drewx420 said:


> I have what may seem a stupid question to be asking. When I had the new Slimline 5lnb installed he only ran 4 cables from the dish to the multiswitch. He said that was all he needed. Is that correct?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## kenmoo

koko said:


> Its a conspiracy...


Maybe proof that Homeland Security really can watch us all?


----------



## firedog1

I'm getting the 'Congrats' screen on 498. 103b signal strength 69-78 on both tuners.


----------



## Tone-Loc

Guys, im not an D* engineer but i am an engineer. This screams software glitch to me, not hardware at all.

There are reasons it hasnt launched yet. We should have gotten this test screen before the target launch date. Not two days after. They are having issues.


----------



## Strany

Not sure why even when going from 500 down it does not work from from 494 channel up works. Hr20 018x with a diplexer. h20 also but it comes on fine
regardless



Capt.Spaulding said:


> For some reason i had to use the channel up/down button to get it to work the first time. I would try tuning to 498 (by typing 498) and i would get nothing, but when i tuned to 494 and then pressed the channel up button it worked fine and has worked fine ever since (even when typing 498). Hope that helps?


----------



## lucky13

All feeds from a Zinwell 6x8.

2 HR20s: I get the Congrats slide on 3 tuners.
On the 4th tuner a get a gray screen with the searching for satellite message.
Checking the sat signal, I have one tuner with zeroes on 103b. Could this be a bad BBC? I know I was previously getting the "searching for sat" on all tuners on Ch 499 (which was the good sign); I thought I had checked signal strength on all tuners, but perhaps not.

1 H20--searching for sat on a black screen on 498. Zeroes for signal strength. Previously passed the Ch 499 test. The signal to the H20 (unlike the 4 HR20 feeds) in diplexed with OTA, so I had presumed that was the reason for the zeroes. (But I would have thought if there was no signal, I shouldn't have gotten a positive message on ch 499.) The OTA comes from a signal amp, to a splitter, and then into 4 separate diplexers. (The other 3 feed SD sets, and are not an issue at the moment.) Last week I removed the OTA feed from the diplexer, but still didn't get signal strength. (The sat signal is still fed through the diplexer, but isn't diplexed with anything.) I figure I'll have to disconnect the diplexers one by one (they're not labeled) till I find the one feeding the H20.

In sum: I'll order a new BBC for the affected tuner on HR20, and deal with the diplexers for the H20. 

Is there anything else I should be doing for this?


----------



## F1 Fan

henryld said:


> In comparing the current results of Earl's test screen poll and F1 Fan's HD access changes/authorization poll the results are similar. Coincidence or is there some correlation. Authorization could very well be ongoing.


Sorry just catching up.

I have the charges but i dont have the picture - so it isnt that.

I have tried every suggestion and it has been sitting on 498 for 90minutes now.

I have posted my setup in Earls poll.

Waiting to hear if Earl hears anything. With everyone trying different things that work for some and not others and then not always - i have to believe it is something inside the box (software more than hardware) and when the D* guys figure it out then I am sure Earl will let us know.

In the meantime i will keep posting what I try so the D* guys reading this will be able to put it on their list.


----------



## bdyer

Quote:
Originally Posted by bdyer 
okay, so before on chan 499, bband test worked fine, got the normal searching for sig message...

trying this 498 channel, i am still getting searchign for signal.

checked sat settings, and 103b seems to be 0's accross the board, and when going in to signal strength, 103b, t13 is at 17%....

i am running most current CE.
Should i be on the phone with D* about now regarding this?



Xmaniac said:


> You my friend are not recieving a signal from 103b. maybe you dont have the right dish or something but that is your prob. Not what I myself and other people are having here.
> 
> hope this helps


Okay, after placing a call to CS, i have an installer coming on sunday, what information shoul di give? and what information should i be asking to have done?
any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## quadbill

congrats screen here in southeast south dakota!

ooops, only on one of my 2 hr20-700's


----------



## HD30TV

And here I thought that the higher the signal strength, the better.

Lots of lower TP strengths are getting the congrats screen, and I'm at mid-90s with just the gray screen.

Conspiracy!


----------



## lisakson

Hurray!!! I see it too!!!! And in 1080i
One more step in the right direction..


----------



## Ryanm86

Ok thats it I cant take this anymore! It is like waiting for water to boil. I am just going to do what i always do at restaurants which is get up, go to the restroom and when I come back there will be a big plate of HD on the table.


----------



## sorahl

Ok. explain this to me. I had the congrats screen this morning.
I just tunedt o 498 now and I get the Searching for signal on Satellite in 2...(771)

I AM recording a show currently...


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Got it in So Cal with my bad signals of 50-72.


----------



## PersMD

sorahl said:


> Ok. explain this to me. I had the congrats screen this morning.
> I just tunedt o 498 now and I get the Searching for signal on Satellite in 2...(771)
> 
> I AM recording a show currently...


Could it be that one of your tuners is not working?


----------



## smitchell24

sorahl said:


> Ok. explain this to me. I had the congrats screen this morning.
> I just tunedt o 498 now and I get the Searching for signal on Satellite in 2...(771)
> 
> I AM recording a show currently...


What is your signal strength on 103b?


----------



## SierraWing

sorahl said:


> Ok. explain this to me. I had the congrats screen this morning.
> I just tunedt o 498 now and I get the Searching for signal on Satellite in 2...(771)
> 
> I AM recording a show currently...


Did you test on both tuners this morning? Maybe you're ok on tuner 1, but the BBC or something on tuner 2 has a problem? Try tuner 1 again after your recording finishes and see if it still works. Then force it to tuner 2 again and see if you still have a problem. That sort of thing...


----------



## NYSat

Tone-Loc said:


> Guys, im not an D* engineer but i am an engineer. This screams software glitch to me, not hardware at all.
> 
> There are reasons it hasnt launched yet. We should have gotten this test screen before the target launch date. Not two days after. They are having issues.


I just spoke with a D* CSR who seemed to know a little about what the company does. :lol:

She said that it was a matter programing everone's account to process to the changes. :nono2:


----------



## sorahl

Did she happen to mention that if your Oscillation Overthruster was miscalibrated you would not be able to receive the channels until you manually adjusted the flux capacitor?

John


----------



## MIKE0616

killi said:


> only time i can remember having that issue, i was using a custom channels i receive favorites list on a CE. Changing back to all channels i thik corected it. Havent retested that issue yet to report it.
> 
> Also, 498 working ok on one of my hr20-700s. Cant test the other til later. However i have issues with many 0 transponders on 103b, like all evens are 0 and odds are in the 50s.


Reset the DVR and it now works fine, thanks!

Also, it did not lose 498, so now feel much better.


----------



## Reggie3

SierraWing said:


> Did you test on both tuners this morning? Maybe you're ok on tuner 1, but the BBC or something on tuner 2 has a problem? Try tuner 1 again after your recording finishes and see if it still works. Then force it to tuner 2 again and see if you still have a problem. That sort of thing...


How do you force one tuner over the other


----------



## Tone-Loc

NYSat said:


> I just spoke with a D* CSR who seemed to know a little about what the company does. :lol:
> 
> She said that it was a matter programing everone's account to process to the changes. :nono2:


That makes total sense. Like I said, software. Not hardware. Not even how far your switch is from your receiver.:scratchin


----------



## BobbyK

kenmoo said:


> Originally Posted by pfaieat6
> 
> _Just got this at my work. _
> 
> Hey.....is it just me or did all of pfaieat6's post just disappear? Was it a fake or internal D* info that got leaked prematurely?


I don't know if was fake or not but I got a copy of it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

koko said:


> What happened to pfaieat6 post?
> 
> He had some juicy info...or was it another cruel fake post?


It was removed...

Why? It wasn't from DirecTV directly...
It was an internal memo to his/her company...

Which didn't have explicit authority to be posted...


----------



## JGL

quadbill said:


> congrats screen here in southeast south dakota!


Quadbill,
Have you been watching when the congrats screen finally showed up for you?
Just curious, since mine seemed to appear somewhere between 12:30 - 12:45 central time. I'm in Huron, btw. Wondering if they way they were turning it on had anything to do with location.

JGL


----------



## NYSat

sorahl said:


> Did she happen to mention that if your Oscillation Overthruster was miscalibrated you would not be able to receive the channels until you manually adjusted the flux capacitor?
> 
> John


:lol: But her comments would state a software issue ratrher than a hardware issue. That is my point.


----------



## shendley

Got it here in glorious 1080i on both machines and at the same time on both machines (don't quite know why that's significant but Earl said to tune both machines to it at the same time in the announcement).


----------



## cc362

From what I've read in this and other forums, here's what I've gathered:
1 If you get channel 498 (gray screen or message) and it doesn't say searching for signal, be patient. When the actual channels come on, you should be okay.
2 If it shows searching for signal, you're gonna need help, re-alignment or other problems. 
3. If the other sats have a good signal, but not 103b (below 60), you need a re-alignment. You may get a picture now, but weather and other obstacles will show their effects more. Don't call D*. They refuse to send techs untill they have actual channels for you to lose. If you do call them, they will not send a tech for re-allignment unless you have actually lost a channel, not just because the signal is low. I re-aligned mine myself. Went from the 40's to 90's on 103b with an azimuth adjustment.


----------



## n2deep2bn

still only have one of my hr20's working here the other is still getting a grey screen.


----------



## crazyick

I was getting the congratulations screen on my four boxes (three hr20’s, one h20) earlier today. Well, just a little while ago I noticed that all three hr20’s were lit up (blue ring was on) for no apparent reason. The h20 was off. I checked the hr20’s and on all three I no longer get the congratulations screen (I still get the congratulations screen on the H20). So whatever happened to cause the three hr20’s to turn on by themselves seemed to have the side effect of preventing me from seeing the congratulations screen.


----------



## bwaldron

Earl Bonovich said:


> It was removed...
> 
> Why? It wasn't from DirecTV directly...
> It was an internal memo to his/her company...
> 
> Which didn't have explicit authority to be posted...


I didn't expect it to stay. And the poster could have gotten into some trouble if he/she were traced. Removal was a good call.


----------



## SierraWing

Reggie3 said:


> How do you force one tuner over the other


There was a post on this earlier ... I'd point you at it if I could remember about what time.

Basically, set 2 recordings going. Then go to 498. It will say you have a conflict. Stop 1 of the recordings and test 498 again. Then restart the recording, go back to 498 ... get a conflict, stop the OTHER recording, go back to 498. That procedure lets you test both tuners.


----------



## bwaldron

NYSat said:


> :lol: But her comments would state a software issue ratrher than a hardware issue. That is my point.


I don't think the 498 problems relate to authorization (though I do think that the billing/authorization issues are relevant to the larger delay in going live with the new channels). Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## wilmot3

I just got in I am only getting a blank screen on 498 no error message .....Has anyone come up with a solution for this yet?

HR20-700 xx19a
about 20 ft from multiswitch


----------



## MikeR

shendley said:


> (don't quite know why that's significant but Earl said to tune both machines to it at the same time in the announcement).





Earl B said:


> Those of you with multiple units, turn BOTH of them at the same time to 498..


I'll get my 4 year old to operate the remote in the basement. Curious as to the technical reasons behind this..


----------



## Xmaniac

sorahl said:


> Did she happen to mention that if your Oscillation Overthruster was miscalibrated you would not be able to receive the channels until you manually adjusted the flux capacitor?
> 
> John


Great post till you threw in the the flux capacitor!!!!!:lol:


----------



## OlderNDirt

OK, my head is starting to hurt now.

On one hr20-700 earlier today, i got a blank screen on 498.

I tried the suggested "go to 71 and then back to 498" and the slide came up. In testing it, it appeared to only be working on one tuner.

So I am sitting here looking at the slide on 498 and I decide to hit "previous channel" (which took me back to 71) and then again, returning me to 498 and I am back to the blank screen. I repeat the process a second time and the slide is back on 498. So I try the same process, but do it by entering the channel numbers rather then "previous channel" and get the same results, the slide come up every other time I repeat the process, be it by entering the numbers or "previous channel". As I understand it, I would always be on the same tuner on channel 498 doing this? Am I incorrect in my understanding of which tuner I am on or is the same tuner bouncing between working/not working?


----------



## notnufbw

NYSat said:


> I just spoke with a D* CSR who seemed to know a little about what the company does. :lol:
> 
> She said that it was a matter programing everone's account to process to the changes. :nono2:


I'm thinking that could be it in my case where an H20 is only getting the "searching for signal" message despite trying out the 30 plus pages of ideas in this thread. My HR20 and other H20 get the "Congrats...." message just fine. Interesting that the D* site says if you get "searching for signal ..." on 498 that it's either because you don't have a BBC connected or it is improperly connected.....a faulty BBC is not an option. I tried a spare BBC and got a black screen on all channels. I've ordered 2 more BBC's for the heck of it.

VR


----------



## markman07

Black Screen for me. HR20-100 latest Rev. mid 90's on all 103B transponders. Passed the 499 test when it was there. Tried a few things on here. Reset box. Nothing I have tried has fixed it.


----------



## sorahl

Xmaniac said:


> Great post till you threw in the the flux capacitor!!!!!:lol:


It wasn't me. visitors from Planet 10 by way of the 8th Dimension took over my laptop.


----------



## LoopinFool

I checked 498 this morning and had no problems seeing the message. I did not do a thorough check of both tuners or anything. I do have Native ON.

One thing I did notice (and I haven't seen it mentioned here) is that when I first tune to 498, it takes longer than "normal" to switch to the proper 1080i resolution. That is, I get a very brief black screen followed by the message.
I first attributed it to some delay when the BBC converter "engages". I still think that might be it.
Putting my digital video software engineer hat on, this may very well be the problem. There's probably be a ???ms delay after tuning to 498 before the proper signal is available. The HR20 software could try to lock on the signal (in terms of resolution) before it's ready and not try again. The "power off, power on" fix (not a reboot guys) is further evidence. That probably re-engages the video streaming software but the BBC is already firmly engaged.
This problem screams of being a timing issue. Some receivers work and some don't. It seems to be more prevalent on the HR20-100 than the HR20-700, sometimes one tuner works and the other doesn't, even after switching BBC converters.

The good news is that a software release could fix the problem (if I'm right). The bad news is that many CE users here are reporting the problem. The other bad news is that they might have to insert more delay when switching to a B-band channel which will slow down channel changes (hopefully no more than another fraction of a second).

This is all conjecture at this point. For now, to all those seeing a black or gray screen, I recommend trying the power button trick:
1. Hit the power button on your remote.
2. Wait a few seconds.
3. Hit the power button again.
4. I hope you now see the message screen!​- LoopinFool


----------



## Tone-Loc

OlderNDirt said:


> OK, my head is starting to hurt now.
> 
> On one hr20-700 earlier today, i got a blank screen on 498.
> 
> I tried the suggested "go to 71 and then back to 498" and the slide came up. In testing it, it appeared to only be working on one tuner.
> 
> So I am sitting here looking at the slide on 498 and I decide to hit "previous channel" (which took me back to 71) and then again, returning me to 498 and I am back to the blank screen. I repeat the process a second time and the slide is back on 498. So I try the same process, but do it by entering the channel numbers rather then "previous channel" and get the same results, the slide come up every other time I repeat the process, be it by entering the numbers or "previous channel". As I understand it, I would always be on the same tuner on channel 498 doing this? Am I incorrect in my understanding of which tuner I am on or is the same tuner bouncing between working/not working?


STOP the madness, its not your hardware.


----------



## NYSat

Tone-Loc said:


> STOP the madness, its not your hardware.


No it is the visitors from Planet 10 by way of the 8th Dimension.

I was also told the monthly breakdown of new HD channels would be as follows:

September - 32
October - 26
November - 6
December - 3

Even with the current channels that does not = 100.


----------



## bwaldron

NYSat said:


> No it is the visitors from Planet 10 by way of the 8th Dimension.
> 
> I was also told the monthly breakdown of new HD channels would be as follows:
> 
> September - 32
> October - 26
> November - 6
> December - 3
> 
> Even with the current channels that does not = 100.


Doesn't the 100 count current channels as well (including Sunday Ticket)? That gets one closer.

The counting is a bit of a game...


----------



## MikeR

LoopinFool said:


> One thing I did notice (and I haven't seen it mentioned here) is that when I first tune to 498, it takes longer than "normal" to switch to the proper 1080i resolution. That is, I get a very brief black screen followed by the message.
> I first attributed it to some delay when the BBC converter "engages". I still think that might be it.
> Putting my digital video software engineer hat on, this may very well be the problem. There's probably be a ???ms delay after tuning to 498 before the proper signal is available. The HR20 software could try to lock on the signal (in terms of resolution) before it's ready and not try again. The "power off, power on" fix (not a reboot guys) is further evidence. That probably re-engages the video streaming software but the BBC is already firmly engaged.
> 
> - LoopinFool


DING DING DING...Winner of the best post of the day.


----------



## lionsrule

bobshults said:


> It would be nice if you have nothing contructive to offer... Just keep quiet.


Would you like a tissue?


----------



## knew001

I thought they replaced the flux capacitor in the new sat????:grin: :grin:


----------



## Talonn

SW Missouri, just a black screen with 720p

HR20-100 
5 lnb slimline dish
Zinnwell WB68 multiswitch

40' from dish to multiswith, 50' from swith to TV

also hr20-100 is using nation release


----------



## 5678YN

Following this thread sure beats working; the yucks just keep on coming. Long live HD!!!!


----------



## bwaldron

MikeR said:


> DING DING DING...Winner of the best post of the day.


Does seem reasonable. One of my two HR20's takes a while before 498 kicks in, the other pops it up more quickly.


----------



## MikeR

Also explains the "one resolution" trick that helped some....


----------



## smitchell24

3. If the other sats have a good signal, but not 103b (below 60), you need a re-alignment. You may get a picture now, but weather and other obstacles will show their effects more. Don't call D*. They refuse to send techs untill they have actual channels for you to lose. If you do call them, they will not send a tech for re-allignment unless you have actually lost a channel, not just because the signal is low. I re-aligned mine myself. Went from the 40's to 90's on 103b with an azimuth adjustment.[/QUOTE]

Well I called D* at 8AM regarding this issue & they agreed to send a tech out on monday AM to realign the dish as 103b is at zeros on one of my HR20's & in the 10-30 range on the other! Did not have any difficulty at all. Even conferenced them up with the local company that will be coming & we basically agreed to a new Slimline install too.


----------



## knew001

I think the attempts at humor are to keep people from beating their computers with a baseball bat. Just trying to be of service.


----------



## MIMOTech

I wonder if it is a timing issue. It could be that since it is a static picture, the frame is sent out infrequently, maybe longer then the decoder can refresh. this would be a very low and bursty data rate. It is like you have to hit a moving target. If you get the, the frame will stay as long as you don't change channels. Just a guess.


----------



## bobshults

LoopinFool said:


> The "power off, power on" fix (not a reboot guys) is further evidence. That probably re-engages the video streaming software but the BBC is already firmly engaged.
> 
> This is all conjecture at this point. For now, to all those seeing a black or gray screen, I recommend trying the power button trick:
> 1. Hit the power button on your remote.
> 2. Wait a few seconds.
> 3. Hit the power button again.
> 4. I hope you now see the message screen!​- LoopinFool


Tried cycling the power. It doesn't work for me. Screen remains gray


----------



## Tone-Loc

smitchell24 said:


> 3. If the other sats have a good signal, but not 103b (below 60), you need a re-alignment. You may get a picture now, but weather and other obstacles will show their effects more. Don't call D*. They refuse to send techs untill they have actual channels for you to lose. If you do call them, they will not send a tech for re-allignment unless you have actually lost a channel, not just because the signal is low. I re-aligned mine myself. Went from the 40's to 90's on 103b with an azimuth adjustment.


Well I called D* at 8AM regarding this issue & they agreed to send a tech out on monday AM to realign the dish as 103b is at zeros on one of my HR20's & in the 10-30 range on the other! Did not have any difficulty at all. Even conferenced them up with the local company that will be coming & we basically agreed to a new Slimline install too.[/QUOTE]

Doesnt the same Dish serve all of your receivers?


----------



## stevesns69

I get the message on one receiver and not the my HD DVR. I wonder what the deal is because the dish has to be fine. Well I guess 1 out of 2 isn't bad. I even reset it and it didn't help.


----------



## sorahl

I went to my hr20 in the basement (since i'll be recording in fam room for the next 2 hrs)
Grey screen there.
checked the sat strength on 103
same for both tuners
7 transponders
4 are 95, 1 is 76 and 2 are 0

john


----------



## MikeR

bobshults said:


> Tried cycling the power. It doesn't work for me. Screen remains gray


Is it possible that "activating the outputs" extends the "tuner locking time" slightly, but maybe not enough on all units?


----------



## NYSat

It's funny, I went to D8's website and on the link for Directv HD is says NEW! I click on it and noticed something.

The info was so two days ago. :grin:


----------



## smitchell24

Tone-Loc said:


> Well I called D* at 8AM regarding this issue & they agreed to send a tech out on monday AM to realign the dish as 103b is at zeros on one of my HR20's & in the 10-30 range on the other! Did not have any difficulty at all. Even conferenced them up with the local company that will be coming & we basically agreed to a new Slimline install too.


Doesnt the same Dish serve all of your receivers?[/QUOTE]

Yes, I have one dish that feeds both an HR20-100 & HR20-700! Are you suggesting that if one reads zeros on the 103b & one is in the 10-30 range, I may have a bigger issue than just the need for a dish realignment?? Cause i have no other problems, 4 BBC's, latest firmware version, DOD, OTA, etc....with no issues! Just want to make sure I can get the new HD channels when they go live.


----------



## MikeR

Possible connection problem going to one of the receivers may explain the different signal strength readings.


----------



## JGL

JGL said:


> For those not getting the slide on 498....a bit more patience might be the answer.
> Earlier this morning, I checked and had the grey screen @ 720p. About an hour later, I checked again and still had the grey screen, but now it was at 1080i. Just checked again now, and I'm seeing the slide at 1080i.
> So, obviously D* is still getting things straightened out....
> 
> JGL


Ok....now they're just messin' with me.
I just checked again and I'm back to the grey screen on both tuners...
Since I had it before, it can't be a hardware issue. Just have to wait it out, I guess.

JGL


----------



## nn8l

sorahl said:


> Did she happen to mention that if your Oscillation Overthruster was miscalibrated you would not be able to receive the channels until you manually adjusted the flux capacitor?
> 
> John


A misalighed oscillation overthruster is what is causing the congrats slide to jitter slightly for some.


----------



## OlderNDirt

Tone-Loc said:


> STOP the madness, its not your hardware.


My deepest apologies for contributing to the "madness". I must have been mistaken when I thought I read earlier in this thread that information posted just might be reviewed and used as assistance in correcting this minor deficiency in expediting the launch of the hd channels. I didn't see any other posts reflecting similar activities such as I described.

I also appreciate your in-depth analysis into what I thought was a rather simple question.....am I switching between tuners or is the same tuner alternating between showing slide and blank screen which just might be a software issue?


----------



## quadbill

JGL said:


> Quadbill,
> Have you been watching when the congrats screen finally showed up for you?
> Just curious, since mine seemed to appear somewhere between 12:30 - 12:45 central time. I'm in Huron, btw. Wondering if they way they were turning it on had anything to do with location.
> 
> JGL


tried about 1 o'clock, got congrats only on one of my 2 hr20-700's!!!! so now i guess it's troubleshooting time.


----------



## Tone-Loc

smitchell24 said:


> Doesnt the same Dish serve all of your receivers?


Yes, I have one dish that feeds both an HR20-100 & HR20-700! Are you suggesting that if one reads zeros on the 103b & one is in the 10-30 range, I may have a bigger issue than just the need for a dish realignment?? Cause i have no other problems, 4 BBC's, latest firmware version, DOD, OTA, etc....with no issues! Just want to make sure I can get the new HD channels when they go live.[/QUOTE]

Do not sweat this, its D*. Although with your readings i would get a reailigmnet. But your not going to miss out on anything. They are obviously not close (48hrs) of turning anything on.


----------



## retseloj

that's what I figured...that the CSRs and my dish are wrong...i just want to arm myself with "the DBStalk forum said i have the wrong dish" argument...

for the 3rd time i called DTV, and i got a male tech who sounded very confident that i have the wrong dish and he will send an installer to replace it with a slimline on Sept. 25 (the only available date for this month)...i didn't even mention dbstalk...

the two (female) CSRs i called before and said i should be okay were probably reading something off the screen...



> Originally Posted by Sirshagg
> 
> The CSR is wrong (what a surprise!) - You need a 5lnb dish. ....





kcmurphy88 said:


> Since the Slimline only has 3 apparent LNB "bulbs", the CSRs may have been tired of explaining that the 5 LNB dish may not look like it has 5 LNBs. Or D* may have told them to stop rolling trucks to "replace" working Slimlines.
> 
> And of course, the CSR cannot tell that a customer knows what he's talking about, not knowing that themselves....


----------



## wolverine1701

I just get a blank screen here at 498 with my hr20-700. For some reason 99(b) fails when I run the setup rest are all ok. I show transponder 1 is at 88 and 3 is at 86, rest 0 for 99(b)
103(b) all 80's and 90's
do I need a dish realignment??


----------



## mika911

wolverine1701 said:


> I just get a blank screen here at 498 with my hr20-700. For some reason 99(b) fails when I run the setup rest are all ok. I show transponder 1 is at 88 and 3 is at 86, rest 0 for 99(b)
> 103(b) all 80's and 90's
> do I need a dish realignment??


You're fine. Don't worry about it. 99 is getting a lot of zeros because it carries local spot beams, and there just isn't a lot that reach you. Mine fails the test on 99 too. No need for concern. Your 80s and 90s on 103b are great!

The blank screen issue is unrelated and seems to be a software glitch.


----------



## thread

Hey folks.

I've got some information that might prove useful.

My neighbor was not seeing the 498 channel on his HR20-700. When he'd tune to that channel he'd get a searching for satellite signal. Upon checking his signal strength the 103 sat transponders were all reading 0. But, the other sats were in the 90's. He has the B converter boxes attached directly to the back of the box. So, I went out to his multiswitch to try putting them directly on that. Well, that's when I found the problem. He was using a Terk BMS-58 multiswitch. That multiswitch will NOT work with the 103 satellite.

So, I brought my Zinwell WB68 over and hooked it up and lo and behold it worked, he could see the message in glorious HD. Fortunately for him we have Home Tech right in our backyard and they stock the Zinwell multiswitches. So he went over and got one and now he's up and running fine.

We have similar configs so I'll give the details below since both of ours work:

- AT9 5-LNB dish
- Zinwell WB68 Multiswitch
- HR20-700
- B band boxes
- 0x18 firmware
- OTA on it's own cable
And for completeness' sake, I've got a HR10-250 and a DirecTiVo Series 2 hanging off the WB68

So, check your multiswitches and make sure you have one compatable with the new satellite signals.

Maybe it's worth it to start a list of which multiswitches work and which don't?

Works:
- Zinwell WB68 6x8 Multiswitch.

Does not work:
- Terk BMS-58


----------



## Rick0725

newsbreaker said:


> Is anyone else at least slightly concerned, considering the random nature of this 498 problem, that just because someone has the "Congratulations" slide does NOT mean that the HD channels, when activated, will simply "work" immediately?


users with proper signal and setup.... Did anyone check if changing the native setting from on to off or vice versa improves or has any affect on this issue?


----------



## apace

Just had an HR20 installed this afternoon. Nothing doing on 498.
The H20 it replaced and my H20 in the bedroom had the Congrats slide.


----------



## MikeR

Rick0725 said:


> users with proper signal and setup.... Did anyone check if changing the native setting from on to off or vice versa improves or has any affect on this issue?


Some have seen success with setting native on, and either selecting 1080i or 720p only


----------



## n2deep2bn

Rick0725 said:


> users with proper signal and setup.... Did anyone check if changing the native setting from on to off or vice versa improves or has any affect on this issue?


didn't make a difference for me im still getting a grey screen


----------



## Juggernaut

MikeR said:


> Some have seen success with setting native on, and either selecting 1080i or 720p only


Sounds like we'll be getting a software update for the HR20 before the new HD channels go live.


----------



## n2deep2bn

Juggernaut said:


> Sounds like we'll be getting a software update for the HR20 before the new HD channels go live.


really? where did you hear this at?


----------



## CTJon

Got the slide on both tuners (now) in Granby, CT. When I first tried I got the slide but I decided to check the other tuner. I got searching for signal. When I looked at the signal strength - all 0 on tuner 2. Checking the wiring in back of my setup I found a splitter there. It is used because I also have cable going to this set. I use the cable for bad weather and because there are some local stations (ABC and PBS) that aren't HD on D* but are on my basic cable. Removed the splitter and then got slide on both tuners. Now I probably will have to run cable. There must be splitter on other end correct somewhere to bring cable and sat together so they can later be split.

Suggest that people make sure both tuners are OK - doing the channel up and down switches tuners I think and so only 1 may work if that is what you had to do.

However, my signal strength on 103(b) is between 33 and 72 on both tuners where on the other sats I get over 90 on all. Do I call D* and get aligned. I would expect that in bad weather I'll have problems with 103(b) and then no HD. Correct? signal should be higher than that.
Thanks,


----------



## Ken984

sorahl said:


> I went to my hr20 in the basement (since i'll be recording in fam room for the next 2 hrs)
> Grey screen there.
> checked the sat strength on 103
> same for both tuners
> 7 transponders
> 4 are 95, 1 is 76 and 2 are 0
> 
> john


If you are only seeing 7 transponders you are looking at 103a
need to switch it to 103b and check there, should be 16 transponders.


----------



## JGL

JGL said:


> Ok....now they're just messin' with me.
> I just checked again and I'm back to the grey screen on both tuners...
> Since I had it before, it can't be a hardware issue. Just have to wait it out, I guess.
> 
> JGL


I don't know if this had anything to do with it, but I just ran a system test on my HR20, and just as it completed, I got the congrats screen on 498. (Showed in the PIP). If it was coincidence, the timing was miraculous.
Would be interested to know if this worked for anyone else.

JGL


----------



## MikeR7

MikeR said:


> Some have seen success with setting native on, and either selecting 1080i or 720p only


OK, I have the slide on three of my four HD receivers, not counting the 5th an HR10 because it will never get it, but I am not feeling that bad about this. When I was home for lunch I tried native on with 720p, that did not work but I didn't have time to check out just 1080i. I will when I get home and report the results. The one that doesn't get it is a black HR20-100, which I guess is just the black sheep of the family. :lol:


----------



## TimGoodwin

All three of my HR-20's are getting the congrats screen. I have two 700's and one100.


----------



## edtex

I am getting Searching for signal on Sattliet ln 1 message 0n 498, I did the routine of switching to 72 and 73, then 498, same thing. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## Bob Coxner

sorahl said:


> Did she happen to mention that if your Oscillation Overthruster was miscalibrated you would not be able to receive the channels until you manually adjusted the flux capacitor?
> 
> John


Another Buckaroo Bonzai fan! You should have signed it John Big Booty.


----------



## mlash16

Works fine on my Tuner 1 and I get the message "searching for satellite" for Tuner 2........uuuuuuuggggggghhhhhh!


----------



## bbabu

Bob Coxner said:


> Another Buckaroo Bonzai fan! You should have signed it John Big Booty.


That's Big Boo Teh!

Not my planet, monkeyboy!


----------



## Sirshagg

mlash16 said:


> Works fine on my Tuner 1 and I get the message "searching for satellite" for Tuner 2........uuuuuuuggggggghhhhhh!


Bad/no BBC


----------



## beenwatchintv

I have two HR20 DVR's. 103b signal averages in the mid 90s. What is strange is that one is getting the Slide Show and the other is not. The one that works all I had to do is select the channel. The one that does not work always defaults to 720p. Have tried all the suggestions and none work for me. Also I noticed when I go to to favorites and select (channels I get) most of the new HD channels are currently listed from 1300 to 1800 but are not available when entered with the remote.


----------



## NYSat

apace said:


> Just had an HR20 installed this afternoon. Nothing doing on 498.
> The H20 it replaced and my H20 in the bedroom had the Congrats slide.


Did the tech adjust the dish?


----------



## texasbrit

Solution for the HR20-100; may work for the -700.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100038

My 498 slide appeared immediately, no more grey screen.


----------



## mlash16

Sirshagg said:


> Bad/no BBC


No, Ive tried switching the BBC's......same problem


----------



## sorahl

Bob Coxner said:


> Another Buckaroo Bonzai fan! You should have signed it John Big Booty.


BIG BOOTAY! BOOTAY!



John


----------



## Earl Bonovich

MikeR said:


> I'll get my 4 year old to operate the remote in the basement. Curious as to the technical reasons behind this..


If that has been answered... sorry... limited time this after noon:

As for why:

If you are in a passive enviornment (aka no powered multiswitch).
Then tuning two receivers, the 2nd receiver may provide enough power to the switch/dish to lock into the proper signal necessary.


----------



## NYSat

Are the broadcasts going t be HD Lite? or full HD?


----------



## Brandon428

NYSat said:


> Are the broadcasts going t be HD Lite? or full HD?


I don't see why they'd ever have to go back to HD Lite ever again.


----------



## Fish Man

LoopinFool said:


> I checked 498 this morning and had no problems seeing the message. I did not do a thorough check of both tuners or anything. I do have Native ON.
> 
> One thing I did notice (and I haven't seen it mentioned here) is that when I first tune to 498, it takes longer than "normal" to switch to the proper 1080i resolution. That is, I get a very brief black screen followed by the message.
> I first attributed it to some delay when the BBC converter "engages". I still think that might be it.
> Putting my digital video software engineer hat on, this may very well be the problem. There's probably be a ???ms delay after tuning to 498 before the proper signal is available. The HR20 software could try to lock on the signal (in terms of resolution) before it's ready and not try again. The "power off, power on" fix (not a reboot guys) is further evidence. That probably re-engages the video streaming software but the BBC is already firmly engaged.
> This problem screams of being a timing issue. Some receivers work and some don't. It seems to be more prevalent on the HR20-100 than the HR20-700, sometimes one tuner works and the other doesn't, even after switching BBC converters.
> 
> The good news is that a software release could fix the problem (if I'm right). The bad news is that many CE users here are reporting the problem. The other bad news is that they might have to insert more delay when switching to a B-band channel which will slow down channel changes (hopefully no more than another fraction of a second).
> 
> This is all conjecture at this point. For now, to all those seeing a black or gray screen, I recommend trying the power button trick:
> 1. Hit the power button on your remote.
> 2. Wait a few seconds.
> 3. Hit the power button again.
> 4. I hope you now see the message screen!​- LoopinFool


I think there is a lot of good thinking on your part as to what's going on.

However, one little piece of your theory is a "red herring":

And that is, the BBC's involvement in the problem.

The BBC is nothing but an analog block shifter. It uses analog mixing techniques (invented by, like, Marconi about 100 years ago) to take a block of frequencies and shift it lower. It's always "on", and doesn't have to "engage" at all.

However, having said that, I think a "timing issue", like the receiver tries to decode the signal before something is "ready"; the overall gist of your theory, is very likely what's going on.

Consider this: This is the first time, AFAIK, that we've seen any of the following things from D:


A static image (as opposed to a moving one) transmitted in MPEG4.
A static image transmitted at 1080i.
A signal sent via D10.
A signal sent on Ka/B-Band.

Any one of the above factors represents something that's "different" from any other signal our receivers have had to deal with before.

Let's just hope the fix is something that can be tweaked on their end, and doesn't require new receiver software or (horrors) replacement receivers to fix.

The best news would be if it's related to the fact that it's a completely STATIC image in MPEG4, or a completely STATIC image in 1080i. If that's the case, the problem would simply become irrelevant on "real" channels.

Note: The "Marconi" comment above was a joke. IIRC, the technique was invented by an RF engineer named "Armstrong" working for RCA in the teens or early 20's.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

NYSat said:


> Are the broadcasts going t be HD Lite? or full HD?


Oh brother...

You mean the slide or the future broadcasts...

Either way... many o' threads already on that topic.


----------



## ShaneHD

My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.

Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


----------



## WERA689

HR20-100: ox18a;:joy: 
H20-600: latest CE(?); :joy: 
HR20-700: 0x19a; .5:joy: Info: get congratulations screen on tuner 2, but searching for sat on tuner 1. This possibility had been suggested in my previous postings in other threads that tuner 1 was showing fewer and lower signals than tuner 2. I have already replaced the BBC on the offending tuner, so now I will check the RG6 run from the WB68 to the -700.

Edit: I was going to replace the cable run from the WB68 to the -700, but while pulling it back through the wall, I found a power passing diplexer in the line to tuner 1 (a legacy from an earlier incarnation of my sat/ant system). I removed the diplexer, and now I have full signal on BOTH tuners, and the congratulations slide on both tuners!!!:joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: 

I AM GOOD TO GO ON ALL RECEIVERS!!!!!!!


----------



## apace

NYSat said:


> Did the tech adjust the dish?


No, but I have good signals on 103 (b)


----------



## Fish Man

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


That 498 isn't coming from D10 and that D10 has significant malfunctions is absolutely a crock of monkey crap. As for the rest, I surely have no idea.


----------



## mlash16

mlash16 said:


> No, Ive tried switching the BBC's......same problem


Sat 101' Tuner 1 82%......Tuner 2 82%
Sat 110' Tuner 1 88%......Tuner 2 88%
Sat 119' Tuner 1 83%......Tuner 2 83%
Sat 99' Tuner 1 0%........Tuner 2 0%
Sat 103(a) Tuner 1 92%....Tuner 2 92%
Sat 103(b) Tuner 1 68%....Tuner 2 0%%%%%%%%

Ive swithed around the BBCs and have the same problem on the diferrent tuner.

Any Suggestions for this Newbie????????


----------



## Bob Coxner

bbabu said:


> That's Big Boo Teh!
> 
> Not my planet, monkeyboy!


Did you know that Peter Weller has a Masters in Renaissance Art? He lectures on Roman art at Syracuse Univ and hosted "Engineering an Empire" about Rome on the History Channel recently. He's almost as accomplished as Buckaroo himself.


----------



## mika911

Ok. I've had the black screen all day on 498. Checked both tuners, changed the resolution and native settings, and I even had 2 spare BBCs I swapped out. Nothing. 

This is a HR20-700 by the way. 

Just the black screen. Reset the receiver too. Nothing.

I sure hope when the new channels launch that I'm not out in the cold.


----------



## Hansen

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


I'd have to put that into the MS a/k/a BS category. It would seem if D10 was "actually down and malfunctioning" we would not be receiving signal strengths on our boxes on the 103(b). It would also be contrary to D*'s message on 498 and I doubt D* would risk making such a misrepresentation that could/would leak out and cause serious PR damage.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


Wow, all that and D*'s website still states September. I'll believe your source when D* removes the September statement from their site.


----------



## ShaneHD

Hutchinshouse said:


> Wow, all that and D*'s website still states September. I'll believe your source when D* removes the September statement from their site.


But you believe all the other sources on this site?


----------



## mikeybc

I have a guess. I bet tonight's CE load is going to get us all of the HD Channels we ever wanted, right Earl!?!?!

Just kidding... Eagerly awaiting the HD!!!


----------



## cashoe

My Hr20-100 has about 50 feet of cable from a pair of cascaded wb-68's and gets 498

My HR20-700 has about 125 Feet of cable from the cascaded Multiswitches, and gets a blank screen on 498.

This is while they are both tuned to 498.

FWIW, on a completely unrelated note, the blank-screen-on-498 HR-20 was having SERIOUS audio issues on the current Mpeg2 HD channels, with noisy dropouts every few seconds for the last several days. After spending about half an hour on a blank 498, the audio issues have cleared up.

Completely unrelated in any way that i can figure out, but might bee a good data point for someone more knowledgeable than I.


----------



## texasbrit

SOLUTION SOLUTION SOLUTION!!!!

At least for the HR20-100.

Since I posted this quietly the first time, and no-one noticed, thought I had better shout!!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100038


----------



## Hutchinshouse

ShaneHD said:


> But you believe all the other sources on this site?


Nope, just the D* site.


----------



## Howie

I got Congrats on both tuners here in Marin. Bring it on.


----------



## indy4s

mika911 said:


> Ok. I've had the black screen all day on 498. Checked both tuners, changed the resolution and native settings, and I even had 2 spare BBCs I swapped out. Nothing.
> 
> This is a HR20-700 by the way.
> 
> Just the black screen. Reset the receiver too. Nothing.
> 
> I sure hope when the new channels launch that I'm not out in the cold.


I had the same problem and resolved it by replacing my old multiswitch with a WB68. I already had the BBC (v3) installed on my HR20. Many of the symptoms people have been reporting are the same I encountered. Tuner 1 had signal strengths in the 30 - 50 range, tuner 2 was all zero's across the board, the "waiting for signal" message was working fine on ch.499 but I couldn't get 498 to work. I had a WB68 lying around and installed it and now everything works great. I have signal strength in the 70's in both tuners (I'll get it realigned when the new HD channels go liver) and ch.498 displays the Congratulations slide on both tuners.


----------



## sorahl

Peter Weller always came across as NOT your usual hollyweird idiot...

Where are we going?
Planet 10
When?
REAL SOON!


----------



## PR Buick

knew001 said:


> I thought they replaced the flux capacitor in the new sat????:grin: :grin:


Huh. The last tech I spoke with said it was likely a malfunction in the improbability drive.


----------



## MikeR

texasbrit said:


> At least for the HR20-100.
> 
> Since I posted this quietly the first time, and no-one noticed, thought I had better shout!!
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100038




Does this work because it refreshes the static image, ie effectively tricking the decoder?


----------



## Fish Man

Hansen said:


> I'd have to put that into the MS a/k/a BS category. It would seem if D10 was "actually down and malfunctioning" we would not be receiving signal strengths on our boxes on the 103(b).


"DING!" (Game show indication of a correct answer.)



> It would also be contrary to D*'s message on 498 and I doubt D* would risk making such a misrepresentation that could/would leak out and cause serious PR damage.


"DING!"


----------



## MikeR7

someone somewhere in all these page of posts said "if you have 498 in your guide you are all set, you have the right equipment" or something to that effect. So does that mean if you don't have the slide but you have 498 in the guide you can stop messing around trying to get the slide to come up?


----------



## Hdhead

texasbrit said:


> SOLUTION SOLUTION SOLUTION!!!!
> 
> At least for the HR20-100.
> 
> Since I posted this quietly the first time, and no-one noticed, thought I had better shout!!
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100038


WOW, nice call. Worked for me. I had one tuner working and the other not. Now both work. Next test this on my other HR20-100.


----------



## texasbrit

MikeR said:


> Does this work because it refreshes the static image, ie effectively tricking the decoder?


Maybe something like that, it's certainly something to do with the way the data plays into the live buffer.. There were several reports a couple of months ago of people having problems seeing an RSN on one of the part-time HD channels and the two problems seem to be related.

I've had a number of responses from people saying this worked on their HR20-100, and a couple who say it worked on their -700 also. But a couple of HR20-100 users who say it did not work. At least we seem to be moving forward.


----------



## texasbrit

Hdhead said:


> WOW, nice call. Worked for me. I had one tuner working and the other not. Now both work. Next test this on my other HR20-100.


I can't take credit for it, it actually came from someone at DirecTV....but maybe I should take credit for it anyway!!!


----------



## VARTV

Hdhead said:


> WOW, nice call. Worked for me. I had one tuner working and the other not. Now both work. Next test this on my other HR20-100.


To "trick" the tuner this way isn't fixing the issue...


----------



## Indiana627

Why doesn't D* put a short video of something on channel 498 to make sure it's not the slide itself causing the problem?


----------



## Hdhead

texasbrit said:


> I can't take credit for it, it actually came from someone at DirecTV....but maybe I should take credit for it anyway!!!


Who, a CSR? :rolling:


----------



## texasbrit

No, not a CSR....!


----------



## bobshults

VARTV said:


> To "trick" the tuner this way isn't fixing the issue...


Might be better described as a possible work-around than a fix


----------



## texasbrit

VARTV said:


> To "trick" the tuner this way isn't fixing the issue...


I agree, it's not a fix for the real problem, just a short-term solution so people can get on with their lives...!


----------



## Milominderbinder2

thread said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> I've got some information that might prove useful.
> 
> My neighbor was not seeing the 498 channel on his HR20-700. ..He was using a Terk BMS-58 multiswitch. That multiswitch will NOT work with the 103 satellite.


For anyone with an old Multiswitch...

You may be able to call DIRECTV at 800-531-5000 and request a Zinwell. It should have come with your installation if you have 5 or more tuners in use.

If you have 4 tuners or less and an old multiswitch is installed, try using barrel connectors to bypass it.

- Craig


----------



## MikeR7

texasbrit said:


> I agree, it's not a fix for the real problem, just a short-term solution so people can get on with their lives...!


Well, that's why I asked the question above that no one has answered yet. :lol:

I want to get on with my life tonight, not spend all night trying to trick my HR20-100B into showing a slide!!:hurah:


----------



## JJJBBB

yup, alls ok


----------



## Nighty

Earl Bonovich said:


> If it is a "signal strength" issue, you would get a searching for SAT message.
> 
> I am very curious to hear about the configurations about those that are getting blank screens... or inconsistant results.
> 
> How far are your runs between box and multiswitch/dish... and if multiswitch... Type of switch, and distance between switch and dish


It's about 6' or so... I get fine on one tuner, but not the other.


----------



## colel83

If you have strong signals on 103b in the signal meter area does that mean that the bbc's are working okay, or are the signal strengths not affected by the bbc's?


----------



## F1 Fan

texasbrit said:


> Maybe something like that, it's certainly something to do with the way the data plays into the live buffer.. There were several reports a couple of months ago of people having problems seeing an RSN on one of the part-time HD channels and the two problems seem to be related.
> 
> I've had a number of responses from people saying this worked on their HR20-100, and a couple who say it worked on their -700 also. But a couple of HR20-100 users who say it did not work. At least we seem to be moving forward.


Thanks for the info... just to let you know it didnt work for my hr20-100 though.

I tried both pausing and recording. Neither worked.


----------



## F1 Fan

MikeR7 said:


> Well, that's why I asked the question above that no one has answered yet. :lol:
> 
> I want to get on with my life tonight, not spend all night trying to trick my HR20-100B into showing a slide!!:hurah:


I sat down with my HR20-100 and had a heart to heart. I told him to get a grip and pull his socks up. I told him he has tonight to think about his behavior and I fully expect to see a slide show tomorrow morning.


----------



## gully_foyle

edtex said:


> I am getting Searching for signal on Sattliet ln 1 message 0n 498, I did the routine of switching to 72 and 73, then 498, same thing. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes, you either have:

No/bad BBCs. Do you have dongles hanging off the back of your HR20? You should.
Bad/old multiplexer (need WB68)
Bad/old dish (need AT-9 5lnb dish). Dish either has a "sidecar" LNB, or it says "Slimline" on the face of the dish.


----------



## LoopinFool

> The BBC is nothing but an analog block shifter. It uses analog mixing techniques (invented by, like, Marconi about 100 years ago) to take a block of frequencies and shift it lower. It's always "on", and doesn't have to "engage" at all.


I was just going by info like what's in this post:
Can't post URL, but here's the thread/post info -- p=697425&postcount=89

It sounds like it shifts the frequencies higher. It also seems like if the BBC was always engaged, it could stomp on existing signals. Perhaps it is smart about what signals it's receiving and only converts if necessary, without needing an external control signal. I don't know. Does anyone here?

I just noticed an additional delay when switching to the brand-new signal that I hadn't seen before. I hypothesized it was due to it being a B-band signal.

Doesn't matter a whole lot to us, really. This could simply be an MPEG4 decode bug discovered by a low-bandwidth static test signal. You're absolutely correct about the number of variables here. I don't envy them their task here.

- LoopinFool


----------



## hoopsbwc34

Get the slide here in Colorado... pretty crappy signal strength numbers though

Tuner1:
68 53 65 48 66 55 61 49
69 57 64 50 65 53 NA NA
68 NA NA NA NA 53 NA NA

Tuner2:
68 52 65 48 66 54 62 47
67 54 65 50 63 53 NA NA
66 NA NA NA NA 53 NA NA


----------



## mfeinstein

Even though Earl said not to (this forum won't let me post a URL, but you may have seen his announcement at the top of the forum), I called DirecTV as I had zero signal on 103b. The other satellites all have signal strengths in the 90s or 100.

I have 1 HR20 and 2 H20s. All have B-channel converters. This is a new install, just done a couple of weeks ago.

The CSRs (I called more than once) didn't know about Channel 498. I only got them to believe me by asking them to tune a TV to that channel to see. Once I did that, they believed me that my zero signal strength was an issue. Prior to that, they just kept saying that the new channels weren't available yet.

Service tech coming over on Monday to check my dish alignment.


----------



## CTJon

Not ignoring what Earl has said about not calling if we get "nothing" but if we have bad / old multiplexer and / or low signal strength as I do (between 33 and 70) on 103b what are the chances that a CSR will understand and do something relevant? Am I going to get "everything is OK" and they'll do nothing. I think if I get 33 to 70 in a perfectly clear sky (over 90 on my other sats) I'll get nothing in bad weather.

So what do I actually tell the CSR?


----------



## Philby

Just checked again after just having a black screen earlier today - now i've got the congrats slide (and DD in 720p)

woo hoo!


----------



## LoopinFool

kcmurphy88 said:


> Yes, you either have:
> 
> No/bad BBCs. Do you have dongles hanging off the back of your HR20? You should.
> Bad/old multiplexer (need WB68)
> Bad/old dish (need AT-9 5lnb dish). Dish either has a "sidecar" LNB, or it says "Slimline" on the face of the dish.


It could also be an OTA antenna diplexed on one of your sat runs.

- LoopinFool


----------



## gully_foyle

Nighty said:


> It's about 6' or so... I get fine on one tuner, but not the other.


Disconnect 1 cable. See if it comes up on either tuner. If so, move it to the other input and see if it comes up on the OTHER tuner (it should). Disconnect that cable, connect the other cable and repeat. Then swap BBCs and repeat.

Write the results down as you go. When you are done you will pretty much know where the fault is.


----------



## echyde

mfeinstein said:


> Even though Earl said not to (this forum won't let me post a URL, but you may have seen his announcement at the top of the forum), I called DirecTV as I had zero signal on 103b. The other satellites all have signal strengths in the 90s or 100.
> 
> I have 1 HR20 and 2 H20s. All have B-channel converters. This is a new install, just done a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> The CSRs (I called more than once) didn't know about Channel 498. I only got them to believe me by asking them to tune a TV to that channel to see. Once I did that, they believed me that my zero signal strength was an issue. Prior to that, they just kept saying that the new channels weren't available yet.
> 
> Service tech coming over on Monday to check my dish alignment.


Doesn't really sound like an alignment issue since you have good signal on 101, 110, etc. Sounds like a multiswitch issue to me. Do you have a Zinwell wideband?


----------



## gully_foyle

mfeinstein said:


> Even though Earl said not to (this forum won't let me post a URL, but you may have seen his announcement at the top of the forum), I called DirecTV as I had zero signal on 103b. The other satellites all have signal strengths in the 90s or 100.
> 
> I have 1 HR20 and 2 H20s. All have B-channel converters. This is a new install, just done a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> The CSRs (I called more than once) didn't know about Channel 498. I only got them to believe me by asking them to tune a TV to that channel to see. Once I did that, they believed me that my zero signal strength was an issue. Prior to that, they just kept saying that the new channels weren't available yet.
> 
> Service tech coming over on Monday to check my dish alignment.


Have him check the multiswitch to be sure it's a WB68. Older ones won't work.


----------



## PhillyFan

My HR20-100 was not showing me the slide earlier today despite good numbers on 103(b). I fixed it by going to 498, then to a local MPEG-4 channel, then back to 498. I got the slide right away.


----------



## rjc

i am still with a grey screen on my HR20's...but my H20 is fine...go figure


----------



## donshan

texasbrit said:


> SOLUTION SOLUTION SOLUTION!!!!
> 
> At least for the HR20-100.
> 
> Since I posted this quietly the first time, and no-one noticed, thought I had better shout!!
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100038


I have been frustrated all day getting the congrat message sometimes, and a black screen other times. At one point I feared I had a defective tuner in my HR20-700. Earl's instruction on page 1 about switching tuners by channel tuning 72-73- 498 would bring up the black screen every time showing just one tuner was causing the problem. I was just ready to post a more convoluted and totally unintuitive sequence I found to get out of the black screen,( which I will put below), but texasbrit's link produced an even simpler solution on my HR20- 700

1. While in the black screen hit pause: The Congrat screen appears! Then hit play.
2. Problem solved.

*Thanks a bunch texasbrit! *

*Here is my workaround that convinced me that my HR-20 tuners are not the problem.*

I found that if I went into Menu setup- sat &ant - signal strength window that the he black screen remains PIP in the upper right until you get to the transponder window. It is sat 101 but that does not matter. Just click "done' and the black window turns to Congrats as soon as you are off the transponder page. Click Done with the signal strength setup and you are back to ch 498 with the congrat screen displayed.

Obviously this is just producing a toggle of the software that is clearing this black screen and actually may be similar to the "pause", since going to the transponder page may pause the video too.

It is a BUG!:eek2:

I am not going to worry about it any more for now. D* needs a SW update.

BTW, some describe their screen as gray. My Sony SXRD rear projection is coal black- black. If the screen is gray this may suggest a black level issue unrelated to this congrat D10 screen.

Edit" in case it is relevant my 103(b) transponders are not as high as most,being in the 80 to 85 range with two 88s. I also did try changing BBCs and swapping the input cables connections, but this did not change things.


----------



## Webini

Count me in as totally unimpressed. I tried 498 and got the slide. Cool. Then went to check signal strengths. Mostly 0 on 103b, a few in the mid-30s. HR20-700, current sw. No multiswitch, 30' cable run. All other sats in the 90s.

Rebooted. No change. Tried the pause then trickplay solution suggested. No change.

D* better get this fixed or they will have a real mess on their hands. Cable is looking better and better at this point. [SIGH]


----------



## Xmaniac

donshan said:


> I have been frustrated all day getting the congrat message sometimes, and a black screen other times. At one point I feared I had a defective tuner in my HR20-700. Earl's instruction on page 1 about switching tuners by channel tuning 72-73- 498 would bring up the black screen every time showing just one tuner was causing the problem. I was just ready to post a more convoluted and totally unintuitive sequence I found to get out of the black screen,( which I will put below), but texasbrit's link produced an even simpler solution on my HR20- 700
> 
> 1. While in the black screen hit pause: The Congrat screen appears! Then hit play.
> 2. Problem solved.
> 
> *Thanks a bunch texasbrit! *
> 
> *Here is my workaround that convinced me that my HR-20 tuners are not the problem.*
> 
> I found that if I went into Menu setup- sat &ant - signal strength window that the he black screen remains PIP in the upper right until you get to the transponder window. It is sat 101 but that does not matter. Just click "done' and the black window turns to Congrats as soon as you are off the transponder page. Click Done with the signal strength setup and you are back to ch 498 with the congrat screen displayed.
> 
> Obviously this is just producing a toggle of the software that is clearing this black screen and actually may be similar to the "pause", since going to the transponder page may pause the video too.
> 
> It is a BUG!:eek2:
> 
> I am not going to worry about it any more for now. D* needs a SW update.
> 
> BTW, some describe their screen as gray. My Sony SXRD rear projection is coal black- black. If the screen is gray this may suggest a black level issue unrelated to this congrat D10 screen.


Cool

but you can have your sidebars black or grey so dont worry about your black levels guys.


----------



## JLF

Webini said:


> Count me in as totally unimpressed. I tried 498 and got the slide. Cool. Then went to check signal strengths. Mostly 0 on 103b, a few in the mid-30s.[SIGH]


Sounds like a dish alignment problem. Get it adjusted.


----------



## shadez2270

donshan said:


> BTW, some describe their screen as gray. My Sony SXRD rear projection is coal black- black.  If the screen is gray this may suggest a black level issue unrelated to this congrat D10 screen.


The color of the screen is related to the settings you have for the sidebars... if your bars are set to grey you get a grey screen, likewise for black

I tried both your signal meter tip and the pause tip but neither worked for me


----------



## Webini

PhillyFan said:


> My HR20-100 was not showing me the slide earlier today despite good numbers on 103(b). I fixed it by going to 498, then to a local MPEG-4 channel, then back to 498. I got the slide right away.


That just worked on my HR20-700. Now I really don't understand - how can I get that screen with signal strengths of 0 on most 103b transponders and mid-30s on others?


----------



## rkjg24

CTJon said:


> Not ignoring what Earl has said about not calling if we get "nothing" but if we have bad / old multiplexer and / or low signal strength as I do (between 33 and 70) on 103b what are the chances that a CSR will understand and do something relevant? Am I going to get "everything is OK" and they'll do nothing. I think if I get 33 to 70 in a perfectly clear sky (over 90 on my other sats) I'll get nothing in bad weather.
> 
> So what do I actually tell the CSR?


Just tell them you're getting low signal strength. For the umpteenth time, they're not all stupid.


----------



## CTJon

Webini said:


> Count me in as totally unimpressed. I tried 498 and got the slide. Cool. Then went to check signal strengths. Mostly 0 on 103b, a few in the mid-30s. HR20-700, current sw. No multiswitch, 30' cable run. All other sats in the 90s.
> 
> Rebooted. No change. Tried the pause then trickplay solution suggested. No change.
> 
> D* better get this fixed or they will have a real mess on their hands. Cable is looking better and better at this point. [SIGH]


Not sure why people are so upset with issues? This is new (to D*), MPEG4 on a new sat. with a variety of configurations for users with different types of receivers with software that is changing. The challenge must be immense.

For those of us who remember black and white TV's and are relatively new to HD I can wait.


----------



## HD30TV

Man I have tried all the tricks listed today; including switching the BBCs (T1 now T2, T2 now T1) - even plugged the ethernet into the network router for the first time ever, so internet is working on the HR20. Am getting mid-high 90s on 97% of all TPs and 99% of the 103b TPs.

Still nothing but a static gray screen.


----------



## Webini

JLF said:


> Sounds like a dish alignment problem. Get it adjusted.


I hope D* is prepared to do several thousand alignments in the next few weeks.


----------



## pierce3381

has anyone found a fix for the grey screen on the HR20-700? I've tried earls suggestion with ch 72,73, 498 and the one above with the pause and play but I still get the grey screen.


----------



## JLF

Webini said:


> That just worked on my HR20-700. Now I really don't understand - how can I get that screen with signal strengths of 0 on most 103b transponders and mid-30s on others?


It is just 1 frame. Even if it drops 3/4ers of the packets, nothing has changed so it appears to be fine. If there was motion it would probably be all broken up.


----------



## mfeinstein

kcmurphy88 said:


> Have him check the multiswitch to be sure it's a WB68. Older ones won't work.


Thanks for your replies.

The multiswitch is a SPAUN SMS 5802 NF. This was professionally installed a few years ago. It is an active device (plugged in).

Is there a way I can tell if this will work? Given the complexity of my install, I doubt that the DirecTV guy will be able to figure this out when they come on Monday. I can try to get my professional installer guys over if the multiswitch is the issue.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

I just got to my cottage. As soon as I got here, I tried 498 on my HR20-100 and all I got was a black screen. I have tried changing channels and come back to 498 and still no luck. Then I came on this forum to check to see if there are any other tricks I haven't tried. I came across "pausing" and "recording" method and it did the trick! Horray!! :welcome: :dance07: :joy:


----------



## Xmaniac

pierce3381 said:


> has anyone found a fix for the grey screen on the HR20-700? I've tried earls suggestion with ch 72,73, 498 and the one above with the pause and play but I still get the grey screen.


I wouldnt worry about a fix. We are pretty sure its in the software of the boxes.


----------



## saryon

Without a WB68 no it won't work. The old Spaun switch should not have been left in place when the 5lnb dish was installed.


----------



## Webini

CTJon said:


> Not sure why people are so upset with issues? This is new (to D*), MPEG4 on a new sat. with a variety of configurations for users with different types of receivers with software that is changing. The challenge must be immense.
> 
> For those of us who remember black and white TV's and are relatively new to HD I can wait.


Customers are not going to put up with this. The challenges are D*s problem. They should not be mine. To have issues like this with a launch this close is frightening.


----------



## bwaldron

Webini said:


> I hope D* is prepared to do several thousand alignments in the next few weeks.


They'd better be. Installation is not one of their strengths, and the work of some lazy and/or incompetent installers will be coming back to bite them.


----------



## Webini

pierce3381 said:


> has anyone found a fix for the grey screen on the HR20-700? I've tried earls suggestion with ch 72,73, 498 and the one above with the pause and play but I still get the grey screen.


Tune to an mpg4 local and then tune to 498


----------



## JLF

CTJon said:


> For those of us who remember black and white TV's and are relatively new to HD I can wait.


I remember when I was a kid and we got our first color tv. That was the best thing going. Then in the mid 90's when I got Directv the picture was so clear compared to ota that it was amazing. Now we have HD, can't imagine what it will be in another decade.


----------



## Webini

bwaldron said:


> They'd better be. Installation is not one of their strengths, and the work of some lazy and/or incompetent installers will be coming back to bite them.


Guaranteed that the installer they send will never have heard of the 103 sat and have no idea how to correct the alignment. I'll bet a weeks pay.

Joe Avg will not put up with this. Not sure I will much longer.


----------



## mikeybc

JLF said:


> I remember when I was a kid and we got our first color tv. That was the best thing going. Then in the mid 90's when I got Directv the picture was so clear compared to ota that it was amazing. Now we have HD, can't imagine what it will be in another decade.


Holographic HD images sound pretty nice to me. Let's tell D* to scrap all of this and start working on the future!!!


----------



## LameLefty

saryon said:


> Without a WB68 no it won't work. The old Spaun switch should not have been left in place when the 5lnb dish was installed.


That's somewhat incomplete - apparently some of the NEW Spaun powered switches are wideband compatible and should work. Older ones of any brand will not.


----------



## donshan

Xmaniac said:


> Cool
> 
> but you can have your sidebars black or grey so dont worry about your black levels guys.


You are right and if the setting is gray it is fine. I am not getting side bars with this Congrat screen.


----------



## bwaldron

Webini said:


> Guaranteed that the installer they send will never have heard of the 103 sat and have no idea how to correct the alignment. I'll bet a weeks pay.
> 
> Joe Avg will not put up with this. Not sure I will much longer.


Rather than betting a week's pay, throw a few bucks to a local independent dealer/installer and get the job done right.


----------



## seanb61

i just went to check my signal and HR20-700 box froze.


----------



## JLF

Webini said:


> Guaranteed that the installer they send will never have heard of the 103 sat and have no idea how to correct the alignment. I'll bet a weeks pay.
> 
> Joe Avg will not put up with this. Not sure I will much longer.


Bye, Have fun with cable. Bet they will treat you better.

Maybe I should put a sign out on my front lawn saying:

"Directv dish adjustments, $150"


----------



## Howie

Webini said:


> Guaranteed that the installer they send will never have heard of the 103 sat and have no idea how to correct the alignment. I'll bet a weeks pay.
> 
> Joe Avg will not put up with this. Not sure I will much longer.


Hello. You must be Joe Slightly Above Avg. Nice to meet ya.


----------



## HD30TV

bwaldron said:


> They'd better be. Installation is not one of their strengths, and the work of some lazy and/or incompetent installers will be coming back to bite them.


Another reason why I've preferred to do all the work myself (unfortunately, that includes paying "full price" for all equipment as well).


----------



## mikeybc

JLF said:


> Bye, Have fun with cable. Bet they will treat you better.
> 
> Maybe I should put a sign out on my front lawn saying:
> 
> "Directv dish adjustments, $150"


How much do you charge to fly to Chicago to do some adjustments!?!?!


----------



## Webini

bwaldron said:


> Rather than betting a week's pay, throw a few bucks to a local independent dealer/installer and get the job done right.


That's where I draw the line. $1000 for an HR10-250, another $150 for the HR20-700. Bugs galore, missed deadlines, been flat out LIED to by D* about the availability of HD RSNs in Maine, and now this. This one is on them.

I've been a customer since 1997. They start losing customers like me and its time to short the stock.


----------



## rkjg24

I swear, D* has some of the most whiniest customers I've ever come in contact with.


----------



## Webini

JLF said:


> Bye, Have fun with cable. Bet they will treat you better.
> 
> Maybe I should put a sign out on my front lawn saying:
> 
> "Directv dish adjustments, $150"


Maybe, maybe not. But at least with cable I would have had NESN in HD all summer. And would have avoided the fight with my wife over the larger dish on the roof. And the cost for the DVR. And the bugs. And now this.


----------



## bwaldron

HD30TV said:


> Another reason why I've preferred to do all the work myself (unfortunately, that includes paying "full price" for all equipment as well).


I do as well...and what I'm not comfortable with I have a local trusted independent guy. Yes, I pay a little more, but it is well worth it to me in the long run, and really a drop in the bucket compared to what I pay DirecTV in a year.

I was raised to believe "there ain't no free."


----------



## JLF

mikeybc said:


> How much do you charge to fly to Chicago to do some adjustments!?!?!


:lol:


----------



## bwaldron

rkjg24 said:


> I swear, D* has some of the most whiniest customers I've ever come in contact with.


Damn straight! Why they even expect their installed dishes to pick up 5 satellites! Ingrates, I tell ya!


----------



## mfeinstein

saryon said:


> Without a WB68 no it won't work. The old Spaun switch should not have been left in place when the 5lnb dish was installed.


Thanks. I called DirecTV to make sure that they install a new WB68 when they show up on Monday.


----------



## thread

I noticed on DirecTV's website they're telling folks to tune to 498 and see if they have the slide and if they have a gray or blank screen to call them.



DirecTV said:


> The easiest way to tell if your H20/H21 or HR20/HR21 receiver has the BBC connected to it is to look at the back of the receiver. Look for a module that looks like the one pictured to the right. If you can't access the back of your receiver and you have an HD receiver, tune in to the BBC test channel - number 498:
> If you get a message on your screen telling you that your HD setup is correct, you're all set to enjoy the new HD channels from DIRECTV as they become available.
> If you see the message "Searching for Satellite Signal," you do not have the BBC or it is not connected properly.
> If you see a gray or blank screen, DIRECTV will have to verify your equipment setup to determine if you need a BBC. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000.


You can see it if you click on the DIRECTV HD link, go to the equipment tab, and select B-BAND CONVERTER.

So, they seem to be receptive to people calling in about the problem.


----------



## JLF

bwaldron said:


> I was raised to believe "there ain't no free."


+1

You don't hear that much anymore


----------



## donshan

pierce3381 said:


> has anyone found a fix for the grey screen on the HR20-700? I've tried earls suggestion with ch 72,73, 498 and the one above with the pause and play but I still get the grey screen.


Have you ever gotten the Congrat slide on 498 at any time?

Mine was a weird "now I have it now I don't" problem, but once I got the black screen I could not get out of it easily except by changing to the other tuner.


----------



## Webini

rkjg24 said:


> I swear, D* has some of the most whiniest customers I've ever come in contact with.


Why, because I actually expect to get what I pay for? Not to have to miss work while the installer blows off the install and when they finally come have not a clue what they are doing? Or not to have the installer have to come out multiple times to peak the dish? Or to come out again to ground it after I complained?

Shall I go on?


----------



## Webini

bwaldron said:


> Damn straight! Why they even expect their installed dishes to pick up 5 satellites! Ingrates, I tell ya!


----------



## Med 28

I have no problems with D* been with theam for along time. and plan on being at alot longer. I understand the problems are problems but if everyting is ok with our blank screen and they so dont worry till the chanels come on. why dont they throw a channel up and at least i will now for sure if this a problem or not.


----------



## GenoV

Webini said:


> Guaranteed that the installer they send will never have heard of the 103 sat and have no idea how to correct the alignment. I'll bet a weeks pay.
> 
> Joe Avg will not put up with this. Not sure I will much longer.


We're all beta testers at this point... the reason the test channel(s) are up is to work out issues, which is exactly what most people are trying to do.


----------



## dhines

Webini said:


> That's where I draw the line. $1000 for an HR10-250, another $150 for the HR20-700. Bugs galore, missed deadlines, been flat out LIED to by D* about the availability of HD RSNs in Maine, and now this. This one is on them.
> 
> I've been a customer since 1997. They start losing customers like me and its time to short the stock.


cool bud, c ya later. enjoy cable, i am sure they are going to treat you so much better.


----------



## Webini

dhines said:


> cool bud, c ya later. enjoy cable, i am sure they are going to treat you so much better.


They can deliver HD channels. And true HD, not this overcompressed HD-lite stuff from D*. And I'm not expected to be a beta tester.

It is not possible to be treated as a customer worse than by D*. Totally incompetent CSRs. billing issues, HD DVR with loads of bugs that I paid to beta test, useless installers, etc, etc. Cable may not be better but it won't be worse.


----------



## warriorking

Hopefully Direct will honor any bungled alignment issues with those who did not take out the service plan, it could get ugly real fast...Does not apply to me since I carry it, but many I'm sure did not....I have no issues here in Charleston WV ..Installer did a great job, my signals have been in the upper 90s...


----------



## GenoV

Webini said:


> They can deliver HD channels. And true HD, not this overcompressed HD-lite stuff from D*. And I'm not expected to be a beta tester.


Then don't be. We'll let you know when the bugs are worked out and you can watch your HD.


----------



## dhines

Webini said:


> They can deliver HD channels. And true HD, not this overcompressed HD-lite stuff from D*. And I'm not expected to be a beta tester.


keep telling yourself that (referring to your beta tester comment), one day you might believe it. ever try a cable company's DVR?


----------



## MikeR7

Webini said:


> They can deliver HD channels. And true HD, not this overcompressed HD-lite stuff from D*. And I'm not expected to be a beta tester.
> 
> It is not possible to be treated as a customer worse than by D*. Totally incompetant CSRs. billing issues, HD DVR with loads of bugs that I paid to beta test, useless installers, etc, etc. Cable may not be better but it won't be worse.


And why are you here? :lol:


----------



## Webini

GenoV said:


> We're all beta testers at this point... the reason the test channel(s) are up is to work out issues, which is exactly what most people are trying to do.


I understand that. But to have these sort of issues this close to a launch is a huge red flag.


----------



## Webini

MikeR7 said:


> And why are you here? :lol:


To actually find a way to get what I paid for to work.

I'm the customer! To have to miss work to have an incompetent installer come out to "fix" this issue is insane. This will be the 5th install trip since Feb. Trips 2 - 4 were due to the installer not having a clue. Looks like trip 5 will be as well.

Why am I the bad guy for wanting what I paid for with a minimum of fuss? I've been through this "we're working on issues" cr*p with the HR20 for a year. I've paid my dues.


----------



## mexican-bum

Webini said:


> They can deliver HD channels. And true HD, not this overcompressed HD-lite stuff from D*. And I'm not expected to be a beta tester.
> 
> It is not possible to be treated as a customer worse than by D*. Totally incompetant CSRs. billing issues, HD DVR with loads of bugs that I paid to beta test, useless installers, etc, etc. Cable may not be better but it won't be worse.


Thanks for letting us know, Bye


----------



## drisner

Webini said:


> They can deliver HD channels. And true HD, not this overcompressed HD-lite stuff from D*. And I'm not expected to be a beta tester.


!rolling

You've obviously never watched cable HD or used their DVRs.

Next, you'll be pissed you had to buy a Tivo Series 3 to get a decent DVR with your HD cable.

And then you'll be pissed because the HD channels you get today is all you'll ever have.


----------



## JLF

I have been with Directv for a long time and been real happy with them. I always wondered why people talk to the CSRs so much as the only time I ever had to was to install new equipment or change programming (Which of course you can do online now). I understand that some people are going to have problems but . . .


----------



## LameLefty

Webini said:


> They can deliver HD channels. And true HD, not this overcompressed HD-lite stuff from D*. And I'm not expected to be a beta tester.
> 
> It is not possible to be treated as a customer worse than by D*. Totally incompetant CSRs. billing issues, HD DVR with loads of bugs that I paid to beta test, useless installers, etc, etc. Cable may not be better but it won't be worse.


What fantasy land do YOU live in? Cable's HD offerings are pathetic in most parts of the world - I guess your corner of Maine must be the exception. Good for you.

So please do everyone a favor and do whatever it takes to make yourself happy. Chase your dreams. Follow your bliss. 

Just please stop polluting this thread about ch.498 with your off-topic complaints.


----------



## bwaldron

Webini said:


> It is not possible to be treated as a customer worse than by D*. Totally incompetant CSRs. billing issues, HD DVR with loads of bugs that I paid to beta test, useless installers, etc, etc. Cable may not be better but it won't be worse.


Gotta disagree there. Been treated much worse -- by cable, years ago. It can definitely be worse. But if you have a good cable co, and they provide what you want at a fair price, then go for it. It is good to have choices.


----------



## Webini

dhines said:


> keep telling yourself that (referring to your beta tester comment), one day you might believe it. ever try a cable company's DVR?


TIVO V3 at my neighbor's.


----------



## GordonT

Ryanm86 said:


> Ok thats it I cant take this anymore! It is like waiting for water to boil. I am just going to do what i always do at restaurants which is get up, go to the restroom and when I come back there will be a big plate of HD on the table.


:lol: I go outside for a smoke. That way, if the food still isn't there I at least have taken care of a different craving.


----------



## JLF

LameLefty said:


> What fantasy land do YOU live in? Cable's HD offerings are pathetic in most parts of the world - I guess your corner of Maine must be the exception. Good for you.


LOL, Cable, isn't that the wire that hitches to your sat. dish? Most parts of Maine do not get cable, let alone digital cable. The far southern part of the state probably does and maybe a couple of the larger cities but that would be it.


----------



## Webini

GenoV said:


> Then don't be. We'll let you know when the bugs are worked out and you can watch your HD.


That's not the point. The reason I'm upset is I have to have an installer come out AGAIN and work on the alignment. And they won't have a clue. This will be time #5.


----------



## Bofurley

Just checked and 498 is clear and beautiful!!


----------



## bwaldron

Webini said:


> TIVO V3 at my neighbor's.


Tivo Series 3 are nice DVR's. BUT (a) pretty expensive option, (b) cable companies hate dealing with cablecards, and (c) when/if your cable co moves to switched digital video, your Tivo becomes somewhat useless.


----------



## Webini

LameLefty said:


> What fantasy land do YOU live in? Cable's HD offerings are pathetic in most parts of the world - I guess your corner of Maine must be the exception. Good for you.
> 
> So please do everyone a favor and do whatever it takes to make yourself happy. Chase your dreams. Follow your bliss.
> 
> Just please stop polluting this thread about ch.498 with your off-topic complaints.


How is an issue with 103b alignment and signal strength while testing 498 off-topic?


----------



## dhines

bwaldron said:


> Tivo Series 3 are nice DVR's. BUT (a) pretty expensive option, (b) cable companies hate dealing with cablecards, and (c) when/if your cable co moves to switched digital video, your Tivo becomes somewhat useless.


+1


----------



## LameLefty

Webini said:


> How is an issue with 103b alignment and signal strength while testing 498 off-topic?


That's not the post(s) I was referring to, nor the one I quoted. Keep MY comments in context, as I did when I replied to you.


----------



## bwaldron

Webini said:


> That's not the point. The reason I'm upset is I have to have an installer come out AGAIN and work on the alignment. And they won't have a clue. This will be time #5.


Understand you're upset. After five times, you need to find an independent installer or learn to align the dish yourself -- it's not that difficult (assuming your installer has at least provided a plumb and level mount).

There are many good things about DirecTV. In many areas of the country, installers are not one of them.


----------



## Lefky

1 HR20-100, 1 H20 and both see Congrat.


----------



## Webini

JLF said:


> LOL, Cable, isn't that the wire that hitches to your sat. dish? Most parts of Maine do not get cable, let alone digital cable. The far southern part of the state probably does and maybe a couple of the larger cities but that would be it.


Wow, you need to get out more. Bangor and south is blanketed with digital cable and HD.

People, I'm done. All I want is D* to work. I'm calling for an alignment AGAIN. If it works then great. If not, then on to other options.

Amazing I get attacked for actually wanting service and to receive what I paid for.

Bon chance.


----------



## ahatten

Still gray here. No work around has helped. 

HR20-700


----------



## mexican-bum

Webini said:


> Wow, you need to get out more. Bangor south is blanketed with digital cable and HD.
> 
> People, I'm done. All I want is D* to work. I'm calling for an alignment AGAIN. If it works then great. If not, then on to other options.
> 
> Amazing I get attacked for actually wanting service and to receive what I paid for.
> 
> Bon chance.


Great, let us know how it turns out


----------



## HD30TV

Webini said:


> That's not the point. The reason I'm upset is I have to have an installer come out AGAIN and work on the alignment. And they won't have a clue. This will be time #5.


Not to be rude, but if this will make time #5... you might wanna try doing it yourself. Just mark your dish's AZ/EL/Tilt & fine tune settings beforehand, so you can return to them if things get totally out of whack, and can't get any better than what you got, while you're working on the re-aligning process.


----------



## Webini

HD30TV said:


> Not to be rude, but if this will make time #5... you might wanna try doing it yourself. Just mark your dish's AZ/EL/Tilt & fine tune settings beforehand, so you can return to them if things get totally out of whack, and can't get any better than what you got, while you're working on the re-aligning process.


Fear of heights I'm afraid. I have no doubt it is a simple process. Which makes it even more amazing that D* installers can't do it.


----------



## JLF

Webini said:


> Wow, you need to get out more. Bangor and south is blanketed with digital cable and HD.


Nope try again. My mother has a house south of Bangor and cable is not available. My brother lives south of Bangor, can get cable, but not digital, My sister . . . .

Enough of this off topic crap.


----------



## GenoV

Webini said:


> That's not the point. The reason I'm upset is I have to have an installer come out AGAIN and work on the alignment. And they won't have a clue. This will be time #5.


Fair enough...I didn't realize you were having that much trouble with proper installs.


----------



## JLF

If someone comes out to align your dish and does not do it correctly without giving you a good reason (Hey you have to cut that tree down!), then call directv and complain. Be sure to know who he is and who he works for (May not actually work for directv).


----------



## Bellman

I got the "congratulations slide" on channel 498. With channel 499 I always got the "BBCs not connected" slide even after I installed the rev. 3 BBCs on my HR20-700. I then checked my signal strengths for 103(b) and they were all over the place, went back to channel 498 and got ''searching for sat'' message. Got the slide back after I did the channel 72-73-498 trick that Earl mentioned. I guess I will keep my service call appt. scheduled for this Sunday! Does it sound like I have a problem? 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## reup

Iwas just watching ch 76, the receiver frooze up and I had to reboot.

Now it cannot locate the D signal...

No storms here, perfect weather

Anyone else?


----------



## mexican-bum

Bellman said:


> I got the "congratulations slide" on channel 498. With channel 499 I always got the "BBCs not connected" slide even after I installed the rev. 3 BBCs on my HR20-700. I then checked my signal strengths for 103(b) and they were all over the place, went back to channel 498 and got ''searching for sat'' message. Got the slide back after I did the channel 72-73-498 trick that Earl mentioned. I guess I will keep my service call appt. scheduled for this Sunday! Does it sound like I have a problem?
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy


ya possibly, do you have a multiswitch? if so may have the incorrect one


----------



## HD30TV

Webini said:


> Fear of heights I'm afraid. I have no doubt it is a simple process. Which makes it even more amazing that D* installers can't do it.


Ahh. Understandable. I also am afraid of heights, especially on slanted roofs 3 stories up.

Which is why my dish is "on the ground", so to speak. But if yours needs to be on the roof for LOS purposes, that stinks.


----------



## sine_n_name

im getting grey/black screen depending on color of piller bars in hd setup. I did get it to work after several combinations of button presses. repetedly i can get it to work by typing in 498, then channel up 2 times and down two times back to 498. the trick to getting it to work for me was to not allow the reciever time to tune to 500 and 501. (i never see a picture while its changing channels) once its back to 498 it takes about 2 seconds for it to show up. naitive is off to allow faster channel changes. hope this helps someone. if its already been suggested, sorry to clutter the already cluttered forum


----------



## Webini

All:

My apologies for the thread hijack. My OP was on topic regarding the 498 issue and signal strength on 103b. When it became apparent that I was going to have to deal with D* installers for the 5th time and blow a vacation day I was not a happy camper. And for some reason I felt compelled to respond to the posts saying I was being an unreasonable customer.

I should have taken the discussion to another thread. Again, my apologies.


----------



## bigmac94

stp890 said:


> Hmm, no "searching for satellite" but no slideshow. Just seeing a gray screen in 720p...


Hello All..
Yeah.. What he said.. Beautiful Grey Screen in 1080i
What prey tell can we do,or better yet does anything need to be done?
Had run the tests on the BBCs and got Searching for signal.
Let me just add this,called Directv & asked for help with my grey screen,Its now
the Logo!!
Thank Y`all for your help


----------



## LeoGetz

I am getting searching for signal????


----------



## Webini

Try tuning to an mpg4 local (if you have one) and then back to 498.


----------



## Tornillo

bigmac94 said:


> Hello All..
> Yeah.. What he said.. Beautiful Grey Screen in 1080i
> What prey tell can we do,or better yet does anything need to be done?
> Had run the tests on the BBCs and got Searching for signal.
> Thank Y`all for your help[/QUOTE
> 
> Exactly the same here.


----------



## kenn157

Both HR20's and both H20's a go!


----------



## bwaldron

Webini said:


> All:
> 
> My apologies for the thread hijack. My OP was on topic regarding the 498 issue and signal strength on 103b. When it became apparent that I was going to have to deal with D* installers for the 5th time and blow a vacation day I was not a happy camper. And for some reason I felt compelled to respond to the posts saying I was being an unreasonable customer.
> 
> I should have taken the discussion to another thread. Again, my apologies.


No problem, Webini. I hope that you get your alignment issue resolved, and we all are watching lots of new HD soon.


----------



## fpd917

mine are up and running also!


----------



## mexican-bum

Webini said:


> All:
> 
> My apologies for the thread hijack. My OP was on topic regarding the 498 issue and signal strength on 103b. When it became apparent that I was going to have to deal with D* installers for the 5th time and blow a vacation day I was not a happy camper. And for some reason I felt compelled to respond to the posts saying I was being an unreasonable customer.
> 
> I should have taken the discussion to another thread. Again, my apologies.


Fair enough, we all get upset and need to blow off some steam every now and then, I had a rant or two or three recently with verizon cell phone bill


----------



## LeoGetz

I tried 72 73 623 (NESN HD) then went back...nothing...I did get the system all set when I tesed the B-band before...

LOL I just read the local thing...LOL I tried 4 local HD and nothing I am reseting the receiver now...


----------



## GenoV

kenn157 said:


> Both HR20's and both H20's a go!


Kenn, do you have any CE releases on your HR20's, or just the latest national release? Just wondering...


----------



## rucknrun

498 is working for me. Had to try it a few times. woooohoooo!!


----------



## reup

I was just watching ch 76, the receiver frooze up and I had to reboot.

Now it cannot locate the D signal...

No storms here, perfect weather

Anyone else?


----------



## Fish Man

donshan said:


> convinced me that my HR-20 tuners are not the problem.[/B]
> 
> I found that if I went into Menu setup- sat &ant - signal strength window that the he black screen remains PIP in the upper right until you get to the transponder window. It is sat 101 but that does not matter. Just click "done' and the black window turns to Congrats as soon as you are off the transponder page. Click Done with the signal strength setup and you are back to ch 498 with the congrat screen displayed.
> 
> Obviously this is just producing a toggle of the software that is clearing this black screen and actually may be similar to the "pause", since going to the transponder page may pause the video too.
> 
> It is a BUG!:eek2:
> 
> I am not going to worry about it any more for now. D* needs a SW update.


I've been following this thread and have noticed a definite pattern:

Every "fix" that anyone has found involves monkeying around with exactly *WHAT* the receiver is displaying on the screen.

Things that tend to "fix" the problem include (but individual mileage may vary):


Flipping around to various channels and going back to 498.
Turning the unit "off" and back "on".
Changing the display resolution or taking it out of "native" mode or putting it into "native" mode.
Going to various menus and surfing around within those menus.

Now, consider this:

This is the first time ever (at least in non-engineering mode, and AFAIK) that D* has sent a static image that's both 1) in MPEG4 and 2) in 1080i.

I'm thinking more and more that the absolute "staticness" of the image is the problem. The MPEG4 decoder gets "confused" as to how to display it. Making it display various other things (other channels, menus etc.) kicks it out of its "brain lock" and gets the slide up on the screen.

If this theory is correct, then "real" channels will simply be a non-problem. "Moving" images may work just fine.


----------



## RD in Fla

No joy here. Same as 6 this morning, grey screen on both of my HR20's. Tried all of the work arounds that I read about here. A couple of times it appeared like something other then a grey screen wanted to appear, however, to no avail. My signals are in the 90's on all transponders and I received the "searching" on 499 on both tuners on both HR20s prior to today.


----------



## Tornillo

My H20 has found it but my HR20 has not.


----------



## jsherm007

Both of my HR20's have the b-bands and neither one gets channel.. One HR20 was installed last week, so I know I got the right stuff!


----------



## jsherm007

BTW I get the grey screens


----------



## jsherm007

I hope they turn on the HD tonight and the Big Ten network is lit up tomorrow in HD!


----------



## axl

works in fredericksburg, va.


----------



## ahatten

Earl just posted that no one should call DirecTV CSRs. I'd put the URL here, but I'm not allowed to yet as I haven't posted 5 times....


----------



## ahatten

ahatten said:


> Earl just posted that no one should call DirecTV CSRs. I'd put the URL here, but I'm not allowed to yet as I haven't posted 5 times....


http://www.dbstalk.com/announcement.php?f=12&a=115


----------



## FHSPSU67

jsherm007 said:


> Both of my HR20's have the b-bands and neither one gets channel.. One HR20 was installed last week, so I know I got the right stuff!


Not necessarily, I've heard of too many non-WB68 or 168 multiswitches being installed and also the useage of diplexers. Are you good on both these counts?


----------



## reup

axl said:


> works in fredericksburg, va.


I'm in Woodbridge...

still searching for signal...

hummmm


----------



## jeffman

Fish Man said:


> I'm thinking more and more that the absolute "staticness" of the image is the problem. The MPEG4 decoder gets "confused" as to how to display it. Making it display various other things (other channels, menus etc.) kicks it out of its "brain lock" and gets the slide up on the screen.
> 
> If this theory is correct, then "real" channels will simply be a non-problem. "Moving" images may work just fine.


Yep, they should change slides, get moving picture, etc.
by _def._ MPEG is the standard method for compression and decompression of MOVING images.


----------



## HD30TV

Just did everything in Stuart Sweet's checklist thread, "general troubleshooting for 498 problems" and nothing worked, now have HR20/TV connected via HDMI. Still just that lovely, never-changing, black or gray screen.

When you refresh your service via DirecTV's website, is programming supposed to mess up a little to show something happened? I've used that refresh service thing twice now, and nothing happened to interrupt what I was watching once, not even a little.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

HD30TV said:


> Just did everything in Stuart Sweet's checklist thread, "general troubleshooting for 498 problems" and nothing worked, now have HR20/TV connected via HDMI. Still just that lovely, never-changing, black or gray screen.
> 
> When you refresh your service via DirecTV's website, is programming supposed to mess up a little to show something happened? I've used that refresh service thing twice now, and nothing happened to interrupt what I was watching once, not even a little.


Try checking channels 480 and 481.


----------



## HD30TV

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Try checking channels 480 and 481.


480; 103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working.

481; 103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working.


----------



## Tornillo

I'm getting the confirmation that the BBC are working. My H20 IS getting but NOT my HR20.


----------



## Bellman

mexican-bum,

Thanks for the reply. Yes I have the WB68 multiswitch.


----------



## steevew6

Channel 498 lit up here!....HR20-700.....1080i......


----------



## ahatten

I have 480 and 481 saying B-Bands confirmed, but still gray screen on 498.


----------



## HD30TV

In all the posts of complaining about not getting a congrats screen, or an intermittent congrats screen; the common thread is HR20-?00 (mostly -700s).

Seems that at least 95% of all the H20s (that are aligned properly and have a BBC connected) are getting the congrats screen fine and all the time.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

I am showing 498 here in Harrisburg Pa or close to Harrisburg


----------



## dniermeyer

HD30TV said:


> 480; 103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working.
> 
> 481; 103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working.


I get those messages, with the gray/black screen.

498 gives gray/black also

hr20-700 directly connected to slimline, 65 ft cable


----------



## lowgolfer

480 confirmed
481 searching for signal


----------



## ffnole

can I assume I have the correct satellite dish? The reason I ask is that our dish is located high up on a three story roof and was upgraded between 18-24 months ago. I didn't pay attention then what it was upgraded to. I know I have the correct receivers and B-Band converter. Even Directv left me a voice recording that I needed to switch out my dish according to their records. Unless I get up there with a 40 foot ladder I can't otherwise tell if I have the correct dish. But, I am getting the "congratulations message" on 498 on both H20 receivers. Is it safe to say i am good to go regarding all the required equipment? Thanks


----------



## rkjg24

mexican-bum said:


> Fair enough, we all get upset and need to blow off some steam every now and then, I had a rant or two or three recently with verizon cell phone bill


I thought OK didn't have Verizon?


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Mine is working in Rockville MD. I rushed (if you can call it that in DC traffic) home as fast as I could after work.

Since that is the only new HD I think I will go to a bar and drown my sorrows.

(my box is an HR20-700)


----------



## nafl_mangler

480/481 saying BBC confirmed but still grey screen for channel 498 on my hr20-100


----------



## BILPIPER

Channel 498 was not in guide and not found, refreshed receiver, 498 appeared in guide after refresh Can see the message now.

HR20 -100, National release, WB68 multiswitch


----------



## StanO

I get a black screen on 498.

I get the Odd/Even confirmation on 480/481.

But, all three are coming in as 720p.

Shouldn't they be in 1080i?


----------



## mikehoff99

I have the black screen--hr20-700

480+481 confirm the b-band converter is working


----------



## john13154

my 498 message is fine on both HR20 and H20. Haven't checked 480 yet, that will be next.


----------



## uscboy

mikehoff99 said:


> I have the black screen--hr20-700
> 
> 480+481 confirm the b-band converter is working


Same situation here, hr20-700 with a black screen on 498, 480+481 working fine. AT9 dish, both BBCs connected.


----------



## Tornillo

I can't figure out why my H20 would be working and my HR20 is not.


----------



## waynenm

Channel 498 confirmed!


----------



## steevew6

I just joined today and want to say that is very comforting to be on a site with people with such a passion for their home entertainment......this morning I got up, checked "All Channels"..w/ HD filter.........no new HD channels.....( how many times have we done this effort in futility this week?) a buddy suggested gettin on DBSTalk to get the real scoop on the burning question on where are the new HD channels....and it paid off.......THANKS !


----------



## HD30TV

Tornillo said:


> I can't figure out why my H20 would be working and my HR20 is not.


This HAS to be a software problem... as I said above, 97% of the "non-'congrats screen'" people are HR-?00 owners (mostly -700s; including myself).

I don't know for sure, or have any sources or whatnot, but I'd be willing to guess a software update is necessary for our HR20s.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

evens odds working also, BRING ON THE HD!::grin: :hurah::joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah:


----------



## doctor j

3 of 3 ok in B'ham
HR-20 via BBC
2 x HR-20 via SWM-5

Doctor j


----------



## Max_Pauer

480 Confirmed
481 Confirmed
498 Black screen in 720p with all resolutions chosen


----------



## StanO

Me, too! But no one seems to want to try to chime in about it.


----------



## HIGHWAY

hr20-700 with black screen on 498. 480 & 481 are good. will i get d10


----------



## HD30TV

I'm willing to bet I'm all ready for the new HD channels too... I just can't see the congrats screen on 498. HR20 (SW V. 0x18a)+BBCs/AU9-S/WB68.

- 103b TPs are all mid-high 90s, a couple at 91/92
- Can tune into 498 fine, just get a black/gray screen; no "SFS (771)" or "CNP/FOI (721)" error messages
- 480 & 481 test channels say my BBCs are working on both sets of 103's TPs

By the looks of it, I'm all set... just not seeing what I should on 498 to make it officially complete.


----------



## johnnymac96

Nothing working here. In fact, receiver will either lock up, reboot, or search for signal - random unsolicited reboots seem to be the biggest issue. I have all the necessary equipment and have RBR'd a few times, too, and nothing happens. Driving me crazy! 

After reboot, all channels and normal functions work correctly, but if I go back to 498 the problems come right back.


----------



## SFjr

Those that are not working - is the access card in your HR20 the primary access card on your account? My primary is to an access card from my old Hughes HTL-HD receiver which was supposed to be deactivated when my HR20 was installed.

Really grasping at straws here...


----------



## Canis Lupus

HIGHWAY said:


> hr20-700 with black screen on 498. 480 & 481 are good. will i get d10


According to the latest info received in the chatroom, Yes.


----------



## CTJon

480 OK
481 searching for network

But 498 seems to work fine on both tuners if I did this correctly. What does that mean.


----------



## Tornillo

HD30TV said:


> I'm willing to bet I'm all ready for the new HD channels too... I just can't see the congrats screen on 498. HR20 (SW V. 0x18a)+BBCs/AU9-S/WB68.
> 
> - 103b TPs are all mid-high 90s, a couple at 91/92
> - Can tune into 498 fine, just get a black/gray screen; no "SFS (771)" or "CNP/FOI (721)" error messages
> - 480 & 481 test channels say my BBCs are working on both sets of 103's TPs
> 
> By the looks of it, I'm all set... just not seeing what I should on 498 to make it officially complete.


Same here....my 103(b) tp's aren't as high as yours but, my H20 is working so my HR20 should be too.

I'm going to hope for the best.


----------



## HD30TV

SFjr said:


> Those that are not working - is the access card in your HR20 the primary access card on your account? My primary is to an access card from my old Hughes HTL-HD receiver which was supposed to be deactivated when my HR20 was installed.
> 
> Really grasping at straws here...


How does one check that status? Call DirecTV or something I can check on the website? FWIW, when I used the "refresh service(s)" option on D*'s website, the HR20's AC was listed first.


----------



## jamieh1

Getting 

480 BBC Confirmed
481 BBC Confirmed
498 Congratulations in 1080i

All good here all signals are 94-97+ all transponders


----------



## loudo

H20-100 - 480, 481 and 498 all working.
H20-700 - 480, 481 and 498 all working.


----------



## BobbyK

Canis Lupus said:


> According to the latest info received in the chatroom, Yes.


Thats good to know.


----------



## SFjr

HD30TV said:


> How does one check that status? Call DirecTV or something I can check on the website? FWIW, when I used the "refresh service(s)" option on D*'s website, the HR20's AC was listed first.


I look at recent activity on their website. Each programming line item has an access card listed. Then each additional receiver will have their access card listed with the 4.99 charge. All of my programming line items are for an old access card not even used any more.

I need to get that changed anyway. Waste of 4.99 each month.


----------



## gslater

This may be unrelated but ever since I got up this morning to check 498, the remotes on my H20-100's have been very sluggish. Takes a couple seconds to change channels and such and the button presses have to be very deliberate. It's never been this way before.

All test channels are working by the way on both receivers but the performance is unusual and the timing is odd. I think I'll try a menu reset later to see if that helps.


----------



## sanborn13

Working on both HR-20. Hope the new HD channels are close.


----------



## kycubsfan

My installler didn't upgrade my multiswitch to an MPEG-4/Ka/Ku model when he put the Slimline dish up, despite my urging. Now, presented with the grey screen on 498, with B-band converters confirmed functional, I called D* to ask for a new multiswitch.

CSR 1: "Multiswitch doesn't matter."
CSR 2: "Multiswitch doesn't matter."
Supervisor: "Multiswitch doesn't matter."

Perfect.


----------



## steevew6

I have noticed that remote for HR20-700 is a little laggy since this morning after checking on CH 498 which came right on with no problems....I'll put up with a little slowness on remote if only the HDChannels would come up soon...maybe this weekend?


----------



## HIGHWAY

Canis Lupus said:


> According to the latest info received in the chatroom, Yes.


THANK YOU FOR INFOMATION


----------



## Canis Lupus

I would call them back and try again. The Zinwell WB68 switch is the one "designated by D*" as required hardware. They're gonna have a hard time arguing against their own requirements/.



kycubsfan said:


> My installler didn't upgrade my multiswitch to an MPEG-4/Ka/Ku model when he put the Slimline dish up, despite my urging. Now, presented with the grey screen on 498, with B-band converters confirmed functional, I called D* to ask for a new multiswitch.
> 
> CSR 1: "Multiswitch doesn't matter."
> CSR 2: "Multiswitch doesn't matter."
> Supervisor: "Multiswitch doesn't matter."
> 
> Perfect.


----------



## johnnymac96

And 480 and 481 also cause random unsolicited reboots. 

This sucks.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Just remember that info is changing all the time so keep checking back.



HIGHWAY said:


> THANK YOU FOR INFOMATION


----------



## Chilli_Dog

Fish Man said:


> I've been following this thread and have noticed a definite pattern:
> 
> Every "fix" that anyone has found involves monkeying around with exactly *WHAT* the receiver is displaying on the screen.
> 
> Things that tend to "fix" the problem include (but individual mileage may vary):
> 
> 
> Flipping around to various channels and going back to 498.
> Turning the unit "off" and back "on".
> Changing the display resolution or taking it out of "native" mode or putting it into "native" mode.
> Going to various menus and surfing around within those menus.
> 
> Now, consider this:
> 
> This is the first time ever (at least in non-engineering mode, and AFAIK) that D* has sent a static image that's both 1) in MPEG4 and 2) in 1080i.
> 
> I'm thinking more and more that the absolute "staticness" of the image is the problem. The MPEG4 decoder gets "confused" as to how to display it. Making it display various other things (other channels, menus etc.) kicks it out of its "brain lock" and gets the slide up on the screen.
> 
> If this theory is correct, then "real" channels will simply be a non-problem. "Moving" images may work just fine.


Excellent post and theory. I'd bet you're right on target with this. Sounds like the decoder needs a bug fix, too...


----------



## vurbano

Max_Pauer said:


> 480 Confirmed
> 481 Confirmed
> 498 Black screen in 720p with all resolutions chosen


same here with 1080i


----------



## Brent04

Ok. I have a HR20-700 with version 0x19a and get a gray screen on channel 498. I get the "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working" on 480 and "103 B-Band Even (18v). BBC confirmed working." on 481. I disconnected the HR20 and connected my H20 using all the same cables and BBC as the HR20 and I can get the "Congratulations" slide on the H20. Disconnected the H20 and reconnected the HR20 and still just a gray screen on channel 498. Looks like an issue with the HR20.


----------



## HD30TV

Brent04 said:


> Ok. I have a HR20 with version 0x19a and get a gray screen on channel 498. I get the "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working" on 480 and "103 B-Band Even (18v). BBC confirmed working." on 481. I disconnected the HR20 and connected my H20 using all the same cables and BBC as the HR20 and I can get the "Congratulations" slide on the H20. Disconnected the H20 and reconnected the HR20 and still just a gray screen on channel 498. *Looks like an issue with the HR20.*


DING! I posted this theory a couple times above.

I just hope its not something that will keep us from watching the new HD channels (whenever they become available).


----------



## nn8l

It seems as many of us can trick the channel into displaying by various methods of trick play, up/down channel button etc. I'm curious if it has anything to do with certain displays and the timing involved to show a picture. It would be interesting to see if certain makes or models of displays are having more problems than others.


----------



## HD30TV

nn8l said:


> It seems as many of us can trick the channel into displaying by various methods of trick play, up/down channel button etc. I'm curious if it has anything to do with certain displays and the timing involved to show a picture. It would be interesting to see if certain makes or models of displays are having more problems than others.


Panny 42" plasma here; black/gray screen with both HDMI and components


----------



## Ferdy

Here's my situation----

Grey screen on one tuner, searching for signal on the other tuner.

I'm fairly certain why I am not getting a signal on tuner 2. I upgraded last week to the slimline dish, the wide band multiswitch, BBC's, and HR 20 700. 

Sat 1 IN is connected directly to the multiswitch with RG6 coax. Sat 2 IN, however, comes from the multiswitch into a diplexer, then the split signal is being fed to Sat 2 IN and the OTA IN connections (I have an OTA antenna). Believe it or not, this works fine for, I assume, MPEG 2 signals and OTA signals, since everything works perfectly. I can receive the OTA channels and simultaneously record 2 different channels on the HR 20. HD channels that we have now are beautiful and crystal clear, both satellite and OTA. Here's the twist: the coax to the diplexer is the old 59 type. But it works with what we have today. Obviously, it won't work with MPEG 4 signals because I took the diplexer out, ran the coax directly into the SAT 2 INPUT (eliminating the OTA connection), but still could not get a signal strong enough to eliminate the searching for signal error message from Tuner 2.

Comments from experience? Hard to believe that a 20 foot run of the old 59 type coax can't carry the signal---DTV is coming out to rewire next week---


----------



## Tideman

I'm not a techie so bear with me. I am getting searching for signal on both HR20-700's. Not sure I have the correct multiswitch. I have a Terk BMS58.

These are my 103(b) readings
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
9-16 0 36 0 62 26 77 n/a n/a
17-24 85 n/a n/a n/a n/a 93 n/a n/a 

How many problems do I have?


----------



## golfnut-n-nh

HR20-700 - 480, 481 and 498 all working.


----------



## LeoGetz

searching for signal on all 3 channels...480 481 498...hmmm


----------



## azarby

Tideman said:


> I'm not a techie so bear with me. I am getting searching for signal on both HR20-700's. Not sure I have the correct multiswitch. I have a Terk BMS58.
> 
> These are my 103(b) readings
> 1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 9-16 0 36 0 62 26 77 n/a n/a
> 17-24 85 n/a n/a n/a n/a 93 n/a n/a
> 
> How many problems do I have?


You are correct. You need the Zinwell WB68


----------



## HD30TV

LeoGetz said:


> searching for signal on all 3 channels...480 481 498...hmmm


Time to either re-align the dish (check your signal strengths on 103b) and/or get new BBCs.


----------



## dwenn

My situation is BBCs working on channels 480 and 481.
I just had to clear a branch to get 103 b and before it was clear I got searching for signal and now I get just black . The resolution does though switch to 720p


----------



## tonyd79

My favorite part of 498 is that it shows up as a HDTV Channel in the Channel Categories filter. Means they have their act together for the channel category labelling.

Just another hurdle to pass...


----------



## jrlaw10

My 498 saga: didn't work this morning. RBR then it worked.

Came home tonight: worked no problem. Went out for dinner. 

Came back: not working - searching for signal.

103(b) signal: 95+ on all transponders.

Curious.


----------



## Tideman

azarby said:


> You are correct. You need the Zinwell WB68


Where do I get one and is it hard to install?


----------



## gully_foyle

nn8l said:


> It seems as many of us can trick the channel into displaying by various methods of trick play, up/down channel button etc. I'm curious if it has anything to do with certain displays and the timing involved to show a picture. It would be interesting to see if certain makes or models of displays are having more problems than others.


Sony KDS60A2000 HDMI HR20-700 no problems at all.


----------



## Tornillo

Can you get bbc's anywhere besides D*?


----------



## jeffman

HD30TV said:


> DING! I posted this theory a couple times above.
> 
> I just hope its not something that will keep us from watching the new HD channels (whenever they become available).


Right on HD30TV...

H20 v HR20 = DVR = MGPEG4+static image+live buffer=we no play well together!

My vegas $$$ - Give us a moving image on 498 and most everyone will find out all is good.


----------



## hahler2

I have an HR20-700 and I have the black screen on 498. I went to 480 and 481 and B-Band converters are working properly. I have my HR20 connected via HDMI to a 50 inch Sony SXRD.


----------



## Ken984

Ferdy said:


> Here's my situation----
> 
> Grey screen on one tuner, searching for signal on the other tuner.
> 
> I'm fairly certain why I am not getting a signal on tuner 2. I upgraded last week to the slimline dish, the wide band multiswitch, BBC's, and HR 20 700.
> 
> Sat 1 IN is connected directly to the multiswitch with RG6 coax. Sat 2 IN, however, comes from the multiswitch into a diplexer, then the split signal is being fed to Sat 2 IN and the OTA IN connections (I have an OTA antenna). Believe it or not, this works fine for, I assume, MPEG 2 signals and OTA signals, since everything works perfectly. I can receive the OTA channels and simultaneously record 2 different channels on the HR 20. HD channels that we have now are beautiful and crystal clear, both satellite and OTA. Here's the twist: the coax to the diplexer is the old 59 type. But it works with what we have today. Obviously, it won't work with MPEG 4 signals because I took the diplexer out, ran the coax directly into the SAT 2 INPUT (eliminating the OTA connection), but still could not get a signal strong enough to eliminate the searching for signal error message from Tuner 2.
> 
> Comments from experience? Hard to believe that a 20 foot run of the old 59 type coax can't carry the signal---DTV is coming out to rewire next week---


You need to move the bband converter on the tuner with the ota diplexed, the ota and the new sat are trying to occupy the same frequencies on the cable at the same time. I have read some people are having success putting the bband converter on the other side of the diplexer.


----------



## Juggernaut

480, 481 work fine here. No picture on 498. 85-95 signal on 103(b).


----------



## kenn157

GenoV said:


> Kenn, do you have any CE releases on your HR20's, or just the latest national release? Just wondering...


all the units have the latest CE's


----------



## Edwin

Grey screen for me as well in Miami.

I have the billing updated with the HD fee ($9.99)
480 and 481 show Grey screens but with the message of the BBC working.
I am on the last national release.
I'm no more than 30 - 40 feet away from the dish (cable length)
1 tuner on HR20-700
Re-ran sat setup
rebooted
changed to 72, 73, then 498 and still grey screen.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

tonyd79 said:


> My favorite part of 498 is that it shows up as a HDTV Channel in the Channel Categories filter. Means they have their act together for the channel category labelling.
> 
> Just another hurdle to pass...


It was not showing up on my HR20-700 when I filtered by HD channels.


----------



## Ken984

Tornillo said:


> Can you get bbc's anywhere besides D*?


Probably on ebay but why would you, D* sends them for free and extremely fast.


----------



## jazzyd971fm

480 confirmed 1080i
481 confirmed 1080i
498 confirmed 1080i

TPS 88-96 both tuners
Ready for HD - It will be here soon !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcbeevee

Tideman said:


> Where do I get one and is it hard to install?


Easy to replace an existing switch...just mount it and swap out the cables. The WB68 does not allow OTA diplexing, so if you had that, you will need a separate coax line for the antenna. You can try to get D* to send you one, but they will probably want to send a tech out. If you don't mind spending around $50, you can buy your own switch:

Zinwell WB68


----------



## gully_foyle

Tideman said:


> Where do I get one and is it hard to install?


DirecTV should give you one, and no it is easy to install. Pretty much the same ins and outs, just passes different signals.

It available online here:

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=02&CAT=&PROD=WB68

You may be able to still diplex, but it's tricky, and involves taking one BBC up to the multiswitch. Another thread entirely.


----------



## Strany

Ferdy said:


> Here's my situation----
> 
> Grey screen on one tuner, searching for signal on the other tuner.
> 
> I'm fairly certain why I am not getting a signal on tuner 2. I upgraded last week to the slimline dish, the wide band multiswitch, BBC's, and HR 20 700.
> 
> Sat 1 IN is connected directly to the multiswitch with RG6 coax. Sat 2 IN, however, comes from the multiswitch into a diplexer, then the split signal is being fed to Sat 2 IN and the OTA IN connections (I have an OTA antenna). Believe it or not, this works fine for, I assume, MPEG 2 signals and OTA signals, since everything works perfectly. I can receive the OTA channels and simultaneously record 2 different channels on the HR 20. HD channels that we have now are beautiful and crystal clear, both satellite and OTA. Here's the twist: the coax to the diplexer is the old 59 type. But it works with what we have today. Obviously, it won't work with MPEG 4 signals because I took the diplexer out, ran the coax directly into the SAT 2 INPUT (eliminating the OTA connection), but still could not get a signal strong enough to eliminate the searching for signal error message from Tuner 2.
> 
> Comments from experience? Hard to believe that a 20 foot run of the old 59 type coax can't carry the signal---DTV is coming out to rewire next week---


nt


----------



## Tornillo

Ken984 said:


> Probably on ebay but why would you, D* sends them for free and extremely fast.


Thanks Ken.


----------



## HD30TV

jeffman said:


> Right on HD30TV...
> 
> H20 v HR20 = DVR = MGPEG4+static image+live buffer=we no play well together!
> 
> My vegas $$$ - Give us a moving image on 498 and most everyone will find out all is good.


It HAS to be something to do with how most HR20's "see" 498, cause there's no way that with 480 & 481 working correctly, plus nothing below 91 on the 103b TPs [most at 95 or above] (that aren't N/A's - even with rain/storm clouds brewing currently), that I would not be getting the congrats screen except for a "incompatible" kind of problem with my HR20 (SW version?) and 498.


----------



## tonyd79

DC_SnDvl said:


> It was not showing up on my HR20-700 when I filtered by HD channels.


Where you set to All Channels when you did it? If you had a favorites on, then the channel would have to be in the favorites.


----------



## mcbeevee

Tornillo said:


> Can you get bbc's anywhere besides D*?


You can order all you need for free on D*'s website:

BBC Order Form


----------



## BobbyK

Tideman said:


> Where do I get one and is it hard to install?


http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=WB68


----------



## bslange2

Hello. 

I have a strange situation. I still don't get the Congrats screen. I can tune 480 and 481 just fine, but when I got to 498, it is a grey screen. If I tune to 494, it says that that satellite is fine. Then, when I hit channel up, it goes to 498 and freezes with a picture of Ken Williams on Comcast Sports and says "LIVE" in the upper left hand corner. Does anyone know what this means?

I tried going doing the 498, 72, 73, 498 sequence, and this just gives me a grey screen. I have moderately high signals (75-90 on all transponders) and I don't have a diplexer.

I should also mention that if you have an in-line amplifier (someone told me it would help with my signal) the 103b will not work. 

Any clue why I am seeing the Comcast in HD? It's just a frozen picture.

Thanks!


----------



## jeffman

bslange2 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have a strange situation. I still don't get the Congrats screen. I can tune 480 and 481 just fine, but when I got to 498, it is a grey screen. If I tune to 494, it says that that satellite is fine. Then, when I hit channel up, it goes to 498 and freezes with a picture of Ken Williams on Comcast Sports and says "LIVE" in the upper left hand corner. Does anyone know what this means?
> 
> I tried going doing the 498, 72, 73, 498 sequence, and this just gives me a grey screen. I have moderately high signals (75-90 on all transponders) and I don't have a diplexer.
> 
> I should also mention that if you have an in-line amplifier (someone told me it would help with my signal) the 103b will not work.
> 
> Any clue why I am seeing the Comcast in HD? It's just a frozen picture.
> 
> Thanks!


Comcast HD ... was that the last channel you used the "prev" button chan with. I see this sometimes when I use that button.


----------



## Mav3121ck

I have a HR20-700 with a WB68 multiswitch (20' away from receiver) and, I guess, a version 1 5lnb dish.

When I first tuned to 498, all I got was a grey screen. I then tuned to channel 72, then 73, then back to 498. Voila, the congrats screen appears. When I repeat the process, 498 is back to the grey screen.

My signals are poor on 103b, alternating from 21 to 51 on each transponder (I'm guessing I need an adjustment).

So, from reading these posts, there's something wrong with one of the tuners.

What steps do I need to take next? Do I have a bad BBC?


----------



## cbt

In Lottsburg, Va, area code 22511 I am receiving a 771 signal on 498.


----------



## Ken984

Mav3121ck said:


> I have a HR20-700 with a WB68 multiswitch (20' away from receiver) and, I guess, a version 1 5lnb dish.
> 
> When I first tuned to 498, all I got was a grey screen. I then tuned to channel 72, then 73, then back to 498. Voila, the congrats screen appears. When I repeat the process, 498 is back to the grey screen.
> 
> My signals are poor on 103b, alternating from 21 to 51 on each transponder (I'm guessing I need an adjustment).
> 
> So, from reading these posts, there's something wrong with one of the tuners.
> 
> What steps do I need to take next? Do I have a bad BBC?


Either your dish is way out of alignment or maybe there is an old multiswitch or you have ota diplexed in. Also sounds like one of your bband converters is bad. Try swapping them and see if the 2nd tuner works.


----------



## ahatten

Mav3121ck said:


> I have a HR20-700 with a WB68 multiswitch (20' away from receiver) and, I guess, a version 1 5lnb dish.
> 
> When I first tuned to 498, all I got was a grey screen. I then tuned to channel 72, then 73, then back to 498. Voila, the congrats screen appears. When I repeat the process, 498 is back to the grey screen.
> 
> My signals are poor on 103b, alternating from 21 to 51 on each transponder (I'm guessing I need an adjustment).
> 
> So, from reading these posts, there's something wrong with one of the tuners.
> 
> What steps do I need to take next? Do I have a bad BBC?


http://www.dbstalk.com/announcement.php?f=12&a=115


----------



## flexoffset

Don't know if it helps troubleshooting any but here's my situation:
I'm using the stock DirecTV HDMI cables.

480 and 481 confirmed working.
Gray screen on 498.
HR20-100 | HDMI | Sony KDL 40XBR4

480 and 481 confirmed working.
Welcome to HD screen on 498
H20-100 | HDMI | Sharp Aquos LC32GP1U


----------



## Tideman

I'm on with D* now they say don't need a new multiswitch and that channel 498 should say searching for sattelite


----------



## vernonator

In Des Moines IA I WAS getting nothing on 498 (HR20-100 w/Rev 2 BBC's) Switched to a pair of Rev 3 BBC that D* had sent me and started getting the "Congratulation" screen. I then did the channel jumping to verify both tuners and now I am back to a black screen.

Update - I saw the ref to 480/481 tried those two and I get the BBC confirmed messages


----------



## Dave Carney

Ok, for all you blank screeners (black or grey) who have tried all the button tricks, and still can't get the congrats message. Try this, it is what worked for me when nothing else would:

Unplug your air antenna in connection. 
Flip channels up and down and come back to 498. If you still don't have the Congrats power off at the receiver, wait a few seconds then power back on. 

I'm running a Radio Shack signal amplifier on that antenna line (no where else though), I'm going to play with that next. 

I've done plugged and unplugged this OTA antenna line a dozen times now, and it works every time when unplugged, does not work when plugged in. 100%


----------



## Slip Jigs

I got the Congrats screen. 

NYAH!


----------



## Ken984

Tideman said:


> I'm on with D* now they say don't need a new multiswitch and that channel 498 should say searching for sattelite


As usual they are wrong, you should see the slide, call back and talk to somebody else.


----------



## HD30TV

Well, except for seeing the message on 498, I'm ready to go [unless it turns out that not seeing 498 constitutes a problem in regards to not being able to view the HD channels that are coming (this weekend, next week, October, or whenever].

I've spent the best part of the last 9-9.5 hours trying to remedy this - heck I'd have settled for even just seeing the congrats screen for a few seconds just once!... had enough for awhile.

To the fellow's HR20 peeps with the same "problem" [no congrats message on 498], here's to hoping we're good to go on everything and nothing to worry about when HD starts broadcasting the new MPEG4 HD content on 103!


----------



## Dave Carney

Ok, it's the Radio Shack ota inline amplifier. I take it out of the equation and plug the antenna line back into the hr20 and I get the Congrats screen fine. Without the amplifier though, I can't get all the OTA HD so, I'm putting it back in. Not sure if I'll be able to get the upcoming HD channels with it in or not, time will tell.


----------



## danor

Channel 498 - 
Now the Sleep Train... :lol:


----------



## skycop

Neither of my HR20's get the screen. One gets a black screen, the other is grey. I have another HD receiver (non-dvr). It gets the screen fine. When I move it to the cables that go to the HR20's, it still works. Could I have 2 bad HR20's?


----------



## Edwin

My H20 works fine but I tried more things on my HR20 but still no go.

I removed the OTA like someone mentioned and that did nothing. I moved to tuner 2 and the sat dish setup came out worse with 101, 119, 99(b), 103 (a and b) all failing.


----------



## HD30TV

This was mentioned above, but just found out (on D*'s website, in my account) that the HR10 is the primary receiver, and HR20 is secondary... how do I make the HR20 the primary one?


----------



## kmax

Received 498 fine this morning on my HR20. Now I just checked it and am getting a black screen. Channel tricks aren't working. No multiswitch, straight to dish.


----------



## bobpenn

I am sorry if this has been asked. I can get a signal on tuner 1 but not on tuner 2. I get searching for satellite on tuner 2 and the congratulations message on one. When I check the signals, there are signals from 65-75 on one, and 0 signal on two (makes sense).

What do I do? Is this a connection issue that they need to send someone out for, or can I do something at the box to fix it.

I am getting signal on both tuners for all other satellites.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## HD30TV

One last little tidbit... I think it is a resolution thing, or at least partly... now when I do the "72-73-498" thing, when it first switches to 498, the screen real quickly flashes green, kinda like when it does when switching between resolutions on different channels when set to "Native ON".


----------



## DC_SnDvl

tonyd79 said:


> Where you set to All Channels when you did it? If you had a favorites on, then the channel would have to be in the favorites.


I thought I was on all channels, but must not have been. I just checked again and it shows up in the list when filtered. :hurah:


----------



## markman07

Nothing was working to get anything on 498 (hr20-100). Tonight I read another suggestion to pause it for 30 seconds and then fast forward. First I went to 480 + 481 and both those tests past! Tried the 30 sec pause trick /fast forward and Finally we have a WINNER!


----------



## kycubsfan

markman07 said:


> Nothing was working to get anything on 498 (hr20-100). Tonight I read another suggestion to pause it for 30 seconds and then fast forward. First I went to 480 + 481 and both those tests past! Tried the 30 sec pause trick /fast forward and Finally we have a WINNER!


This worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## Ken984

bobpenn said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked. I can get a signal on tuner 1 but not on tuner 2. I get searching for satellite on tuner 2 and the congratulations message on one. When I check the signals, there are signals from 65-75 on one, and 0 signal on two (makes sense).
> 
> What do I do? Is this a connection issue that they need to send someone out for, or can I do something at the box to fix it.
> 
> I am getting signal on both tuners for all other satellites.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob


Swap the cables and see if the problem moves or stays with tuner 2. if it moves its a bad bband converter most likely. If it stays with tuner 2 its probably a bad tuner.


----------



## josejrp

I got home from a weeklong business trip... I had read all the posts about the HR20-100s having issues with 498... my signals to 103b had been low last week (in the 60s)... with a high amount of trepidation I switched to channel 498... and I saw...

"Congratulations!" in glorious HD.

And better yet, my signal strengths now range from a low of 76 in two transponders (TP7 and TP11) to a high of 91(!) in TP22. All of the others are 80 or above, which I can probably live with.

I have a HR20-100(black) with a Zinwell 6x8 Multi-Switch WB68 a few feet from the receiver, and a Slimline switch. The HR20-100 is connected via HDMI to a Sony SXRD TV.

Bring on the HD!


----------



## ticket

http://www.zap2it.com/ is showing some of the Hd channels that we will get


----------



## loudo

ticket said:


> http://www.zap2it.com/ is showing some of the Hd channels that we will get


They have been there all week.


----------



## HD30TV

HD30TV said:


> One last little tidbit... I think it is a resolution thing, or at least partly... now when I do the "72-73-498" thing, when it first switches to 498, the screen real quickly flashes green, kinda like when it does when switching between resolutions on different channels when set to "Native ON".


When Native is OFF, it does this, but if turn it on, then go to 498 (& 480/481), the HR20 resolves those channels at 720P, instead of the 1080i its supposed to be.


----------



## LameLefty

ticket said:


> http://www.zap2it.com/ is showing some of the Hd channels that we will get


The various online third-party listings (as well as the stand-alone Tivo Guides) have been showing some of the new channels for over a week now.


----------



## mndwalsh

498 congrats screen - confirmed on both tuners



480 - b-band odd (13V). BBC confirmed working.

481 - Searching for signal on Satellite In2... (771)



103b tuner 1

1-8 = 37 0 73 0 75 0 74 0 

9-16 = 58 0 24 0 0 0 NA NA

17-24 = 42 rest NA



tuner 2

1-8 = 0 0 44 0 69 0 63 0

9-16 = 47 0 0 0 0 0 na na

17-24 = 66 rest NA



eagle aspen multi switch powered - D installed it

HR20-700

15 feet from multi switch 25-35 feet to dish from multi-switch

OTA direct to HR20 



Rebooted 



498 congrats screen - confirmed on both tuners



480 - b-band odd (13V). BBC confirmed working.

481 - Searching for signal on Satellite In2... (771)



tuner 1

1-8 = 18 0 59 0 71 0 72 0 

9-16 = 60 0 40 0 0 0 na na

17-24 = 60 na na na na 0 na na



tuner 2

1-8 = 0 0 20 0 55 0 57 0

9-16 = 43 0 0 0 24 0 na na

17-24 = 76 na na na na 0 na na







Have allignment scheduled for 9/28 just in case


----------



## wjHunter

I turned in order:

498 - Grey Screen
72 - Good Picture
73 - Good Picture
498 - Grey Screen

481 - 103 B-Band Even Test Channel - Success - BBC Confirmed Working
480 - 103 B-Band Odd Test Channel - Success - BBC Confirmed Working
498 - Congrats Screen  

Looks like something funny with the interplay with the BBC's


----------



## mikehoff99

I just got off the phone with a supervisor in tech level 2 tech support.she said that a black screen is fine. she said not to worry about it...if it had an error screen, then it is a problem, but she said everything will come through with no problem when they are live. she said to just be patient...it will work even though i dont have the "congrats" screen


----------



## Brent04

Brent04 said:


> Ok. I have a HR20-700 with version 0x19a and get a gray screen on channel 498. I get the "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working" on 480 and "103 B-Band Even (18v). BBC confirmed working." on 481. I disconnected the HR20 and connected my H20 using all the same cables and BBC as the HR20 and I can get the "Congratulations" slide on the H20. Disconnected the H20 and reconnected the HR20 and still just a gray screen on channel 498. Looks like an issue with the HR20.


Update to the post I made above. I tried the pausing for 30 sec then hitting the fast forward trick and it worked. I got the "Congratulations" slide on channel 498. *However, I also reset the receiver to see if I still could view the slide after a reset and now I can't any more.* This still leads me to believe that it is an issue with the HR20's.


----------



## mikehoff99

I turned in order:

498 - Grey Screen
72 - Good Picture
73 - Good Picture
498 - Grey Screen

481 - 103 B-Band Even Test Channel - Success - BBC Confirmed Working
480 - 103 B-Band Odd Test Channel - Success - BBC Confirmed Working
498 - Congrats Screen

Looks like something funny with the interplay with the BBC's

I tried this too...still black screen


----------



## HD30TV

I'm gonna wear my remote's batteries out and I still have big days of football ahead of me tomorrow and Sunday!!


----------



## mikehoff99

Then...... i goofed and pressed channel 2...
then back to 498 and blammo---"congrats" screen!...i guess the tech support was correct!


----------



## mndwalsh

HD30TV said:


> I'm gonna wear my remote's batteries out and I still have big days of football ahead of me tomorrow and Sunday!!


get a harmony.............problem solved


----------



## kmax

markman07 said:


> Nothing was working to get anything on 498 (hr20-100). Tonight I read another suggestion to pause it for 30 seconds and then fast forward. First I went to 480 + 481 and both those tests past! Tried the 30 sec pause trick /fast forward and Finally we have a WINNER!


Thanks for the tip, this worked.


----------



## Ext 721

HD30TV said:


> This was mentioned above, but just found out (on D*'s website, in my account) that the HR10 is the primary receiver, and HR20 is secondary... how do I make the HR20 the primary one?


call in and ask the CSR to do it...if they don't say "no problem!" then ask them to disconnect all your other receivers and then reconnect them all 

or disconnect them all (but not the HR20) on the website then reconnect.


----------



## HD30TV

I have tried _all_ the tricks listed since about 10a CST this morning - and just about each one at least 3 times - and never once have seen the congrats screen, even for just a few seconds.

Yet just about everyone else can "trick" their HR20 into showing the screen, even if just for a very short time.


----------



## Ext 721

ahatten said:


> I have 480 and 481 saying B-Bands confirmed, but still gray screen on 498.


non-wideband switch, or anything else NOT rated for the 250-750 Mhz range...much early DBS equipment was designes specifically to BLOT OUT the 0-800 Mhz range.


----------



## bigtiii

Workin good on 2 of 3 recievers in Bham Al. Will check other HR20 after I reinstall the BBCs I'm testing. So far so good.


----------



## MAVERICK007

HD30TV said:


> I have tried _all_ the tricks listed since about 10a CST this morning - and just about each one at least 3 times - and never once have seen the congrats screen, even for just a few seconds.
> 
> Yet just about everyone else can "trick" their HR20 into showing the screen, even if just for a very short time.


Same situation with my HR20-100 since this morning as well! Very, very frustrating!!! :flaiming


----------



## carpetman

Ken984 said:


> Swap the cables and see if the problem moves or stays with tuner 2. if it moves its a bad bband converter most likely. If it stays with tuner 2 its probably a bad tuner.


I am having the same issue i have swaped cables and tried 3 new bbc, nothing works, i have a second hr20-700 and it is working fine.


----------



## carpetman

bobpenn said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked. I can get a signal on tuner 1 but not on tuner 2. I get searching for satellite on tuner 2 and the congratulations message on one. When I check the signals, there are signals from 65-75 on one, and 0 signal on two (makes sense).
> 
> What do I do? Is this a connection issue that they need to send someone out for, or can I do something at the box to fix it.
> 
> I am getting signal on both tuners for all other satellites.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob


I am having the same issue i have swaped cables and tried 3 new bbc, nothing works, i have a second hr20-700 and it is working fine. 
__________________


----------



## Earl Bonovich

MAVERICK007 said:


> Same situation with my HR20-100 since this morning as well! Very, very frustrating!!! :flaiming


Please... relax... stop being frustrated....
It will get straighted out... 
We here are a major part of the solution.... no need to get frustrated.


----------



## davahad

Working here in San Jose, CA. Have 1 HR20-700.


----------



## RD in Fla

HD30TV said:


> I have tried _all_ the tricks listed since about 10a CST this morning - and just about each one at least 3 times - and never once have seen the congrats screen, even for just a few seconds.
> 
> Yet just about everyone else can "trick" their HR20 into showing the screen, even if just for a very short time.


Same boat here. Can't get it to show the slide on either of my HR20s. I'm not sweating it now that I have love on 480 and 481 and 103(b) signals in the 90's.


----------



## Ken984

mndwalsh said:


> 498 congrats screen - confirmed on both tuners
> 
> 480 - b-band odd (13V). BBC confirmed working.
> 
> 481 - Searching for signal on Satellite In2... (771)
> 
> 103b tuner 1
> 
> 1-8 = 37 0 73 0 75 0 74 0
> 
> 9-16 = 58 0 24 0 0 0 NA NA
> 
> 17-24 = 42 rest NA
> 
> tuner 2
> 
> 1-8 = 0 0 44 0 69 0 63 0
> 
> 9-16 = 47 0 0 0 0 0 na na
> 
> 17-24 = 66 rest NA
> 
> eagle aspen multi switch powered - D installed it
> 
> HR20-700
> 
> 15 feet from multi switch 25-35 feet to dish from multi-switch
> 
> OTA direct to HR20
> 
> Rebooted
> 
> 498 congrats screen - confirmed on both tuners
> 
> 480 - b-band odd (13V). BBC confirmed working.
> 
> 481 - Searching for signal on Satellite In2... (771)
> 
> tuner 1
> 
> 1-8 = 18 0 59 0 71 0 72 0
> 
> 9-16 = 60 0 40 0 0 0 na na
> 
> 17-24 = 60 na na na na 0 na na
> 
> tuner 2
> 
> 1-8 = 0 0 20 0 55 0 57 0
> 
> 9-16 = 43 0 0 0 24 0 na na
> 
> 17-24 = 76 na na na na 0 na na
> 
> Have allignment scheduled for 9/28 just in case


Non supported multiswitch, the only officially supported switches are Zinwell WB68 and WB616.


----------



## raw121

The only I was able to trick it into showing the slide was to start at 498 and channel up and down several channels each way without letting them tune anything. I stumbled upon this because of the somewhat flaky RF remote response was causing me to over shoot 498 several times.

hr20-100 - native off - component - wb68 
About 45' from dish to switch and 40' from switch to hr20


----------



## mndwalsh

Ken984 said:


> Non supported multiswitch, the only officially supported switches are Zinwell WB68 and WB616.


I always figured that

they put it in with my hd tivo box and 3lnb, when they installed the HR20 the installer called in to check if that will work since he never seen one before.

argh what stores carry the right ones Radio Shack??? Or should I wait until the reallignment guy comes out and tell him to swap it out?


----------



## Ken984

mndwalsh said:


> I always figured that
> 
> they put it in with my hd tivo box and 3lnb, when they installed the HR20 the installer called in to check if that will work since he never seen one before.
> 
> argh what stores carry the right ones Radio Shack??? Or should I wait until the reallignment guy comes out and tell him to swap it out?


You probably need to call D* back and tell them that your switch is not the right one so the guy has what you need on the truck. Or you can buy it and try to get D* to credit you back. SolidSignal has them.


----------



## chambers_62918

How do I find out which multi-switch I have? That is, is there a way short of climbing up on my roof?


----------



## mndwalsh

Ken984 said:


> You probably need to call D* back and tell them that your switch is not the right one so the guy has what you need on the truck. Or you can buy it and try to get D* to credit you back. SolidSignal has them.


No solidsignal up here


----------



## Brent04

mndwalsh said:


> No solidsignal up here


SolidSignal is online at www.solidsignal.com


----------



## Jackson Gary

Earl Bonovich said:


> If it is a "signal strength" issue, you would get a searching for SAT message.
> 
> I am very curious to hear about the configurations about those that are getting blank screens... or inconsistant results.
> 
> How far are your runs between box and multiswitch/dish... and if multiswitch... Type of switch, and distance between switch and dish


Central West Virginia
HR20-100, No multiswitch, 35 feet between dish and receiver. 103b signals above 91 on all transponders for both tuners.
Channel 499 indicated B Band convertors working properly
Channel 480: 103 B-Band Odd (13V0 BBC confirmed working
Channel 481: 103 B-Band Even (18V) BBC confirmed working
Black Screen on Channel 498
Tried all suggestions on troubleshooting thread with no improvement


----------



## MrGibbage

[email protected] I couldn't see the 498 test channel. Checked the signal strengths, all 0's. So I guess I gotta go on the roof tomorrow. How hard is it to dial in the 103 satellite with no test equipment other than the HR20 itself and my wife and a set of cordless phones? I sure as heck don't want to lose the other channels because they are coming in strong.


----------



## MercurialIN

Not sure what this means, I checked both my HR 20's checking both tuners on each as per Earl's instructions, one checked out fine. The other HR 20 gets the message on tuner two, on tuner one I've checked twice and all it gets is the searching for satellite on tuner one message. It does have the bband converter attached as does tuner two. Now I'm concerned, does this mean a bad bband converter, bad tuner? I am able to record normally on both tuners, as in I've been recording two programs at a time. Thanks for any ideas on this.

PS. When I checked this HR 20 earlier on with channel 499 both tuners checked out as being ready.


----------



## skipo

I've been watching it now for about 2 hours. Starting to get a little bored!


----------



## mika911

MrGibbage said:


> [email protected] I couldn't see the 498 test channel. Checked the signal strengths, all 0's. So I guess I gotta go on the roof tomorrow. How hard is it to dial in the 103 satellite with no test equipment other than the HR20 itself and my wife and a set of cordless phones? I sure as heck don't want to lose the other channels because they are coming in strong.


If you're coming in strong 90s on the other sats, you should see *something* on 103b even if it is just 20s or 30s or something. Seems strange to me.


----------



## RD in Fla

MrGibbage said:


> [email protected] I couldn't see the 498 test channel. Checked the signal strengths, all 0's. So I guess I gotta go on the roof tomorrow. How hard is it to dial in the 103 satellite with no test equipment other than the HR20 itself and my wife and a set of cordless phones? I sure as heck don't want to lose the other channels because they are coming in strong.


Check out this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99863


----------



## twaller

I have a unique multiswitch situation. I have a WB68 (passive) but that is cascaded to a powered 5x8 legacy switch. My HR20 is, of course, off the WB68, but the powered switch, I believe, locks in the polarizations through the WB68. Anyway, I get the 498 message no problem, and my signal strengths are in 90s on 103 (b). I don't have HD locals, so this my first reception of a KA signal encoded with MPEG4. 

I'm ready for the new HD. Bring it on!!!


----------



## jwd45244

kcmurphy88 said:


> Hmmm ... searched the thread for "diplex" and got nada. So I'll ask...
> 
> Those of you with black/grey screens: are you diplexing OTA? Have you tried BOTH tuners (tune 498, tune 72, 73, tune 498 as per Earl B)?


I am diplexing OTA using a Channel Master 4002IFD to combine and a 4001IFD to split. To make it owrk you have to put the BBC before the combining diplexer


----------



## Ken984

Jackson Gary said:


> Central West Virginia
> HR20-100, No multiswitch, 35 feet between dish and receiver. 103b signals above 91 on all transponders for both tuners.
> Channel 499 indicated B Band convertors working properly
> Channel 480: 103 B-Band Odd (13V0 BBC confirmed working
> Channel 481: 103 B-Band Even (18V) BBC confirmed working
> Black Screen on Channel 498
> Tried all suggestions on troubleshooting thread with no improvement


I think with 480 and 481 working its all fine. Don't worry too much about 498.


----------



## Tornillo

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please... relax... stop being frustrated....
> It will get straighted out...
> We here are a major part of the solution.... no need to get frustrated.


Earl,

Do you think SW? My HR20 is not working but my H20 is.


----------



## jkast

480 and 481 both report success, but now slide on either tuner on either of my hr20-700s.... Just gray screens... Arg!


----------



## phillyjg12

I FOllowed toms advice of recording 2 local high def channels and my grey screen went away and i can now see the 498 slide


----------



## gully_foyle

MAVERICK007 said:


> Same situation with my HR20-100 since this morning as well! Very, very frustrating!!! :flaiming


As you pointed out in another post, you have an older multiswitch. Only the newer model switches work with the new b-band frequencies. The only one that DirecTV is installing is the Zinwell WB68. If indeed you don't have one of those, or anther that is spec'd to work with "AT-9" antennas, then all the tweaking in the world won't help.

D* should install one for free. Along with the (extra big) 5-lnb dish if you don't have that either.


----------



## ncriley

1st time poster here in Baton Rouge. I am now getting the "Congrats" message on 498. 

At first I was getting "searching for signal" and 0s on my signal strength for 103b. So I realigned my dish and started getting 90s on my signal strength.

After that I was just getting the gray screen. I tried Tom's suggestion about recording 2 programs at once and that solved the problem. Does anyone know what this did to solve the issue? 

By the way, I called DTV at first to try to get help when i was getting no signal strength and the CSR was pretty clueless. She 1st told me that getting "no signal" was a good thing on both 498 and 499. I explained that wasn't the case and that I should be seeing a slide on 498 and she went to research. She came back said that I was right and tried to walk me through the typical stuff. She had pretty much no idea that a sat at 103 existed. Long story short, I don't think too much help will come from CSRs anytime soon.


----------



## HD30TV

Ok, so just called and had HR20 switched to primary and HR10 to secondary (a tedious OT story in itself).

But when asked if had any other questions at the end, I couldn't help but bring up the "black/gray screen on 498" 'problem' and the CSR (tech guy?) told me that the test channel (maybe just 498?) was down currently for maintenance [after checking his system]. And also that even though I couldn't see the message on 498, I would be good to go when they start broadcasting the new HD. Also he said that "of course you are aware that the new HD content that was set to debut last Wednesday, on the 19th, was pushed back due to technical issues; *but we hope to have those out later in September".

(* - err, seeing as how their are only 9 days left in the month, that leaves dangerously little room left for error if gonna be out in "later" September.)


----------



## MrGibbage

mika911 said:


> If you're coming in strong 90s on the other sats, you should see *something* on 103b even if it is just 20s or 30s or something. Seems strange to me.


on the 101 and 110 I'm high 70's, low 80's, on the 119, I'm 96, On the 99, I'm 6, 0, 37, 0, 0, 0 (that seems strange???). And on the 103 a & b, I'm all 0's. The guy came and installed my 5LNB a few weeks ago, before the 103 was turned on, so he couldn't align it. I installed the BBC's tonight if that matters, and I don't have a multiswitch.


----------



## gully_foyle

mndwalsh said:


> I always figured that
> 
> they put it in with my hd tivo box and 3lnb, when they installed the HR20 the installer called in to check if that will work since he never seen one before.
> 
> argh what stores carry the right ones Radio Shack??? Or should I wait until the reallignment guy comes out and tell him to swap it out?


you need the 5lnb dish, too, if you don't have one. The installer is supposed to know these things.


----------



## cukoz

Ken984 said:


> Non supported multiswitch, the only officially supported switches are Zinwell WB68 and WB616.


Ok, I am a newbie so be nice. I just got home from being on the road for work for the past two weeks. I had Directv installed about 4 weeks ago. I am pretty savvy, or at least I think, so I have been reading here and checked my 103b transponders, and my account acitivity. Account activity has not been updated yet, and I am getting all 0's on the transponders. I see this and run downstairs to find I have the Zinwell SAM-3402 switch. I am assuming they installed the wrong one and I need to order one? Would that be the only reason? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ken984

MrGibbage said:


> on the 101 and 110 I'm high 70's, low 80's, on the 119, I'm 96, On the 99, I'm 6, 0, 37, 0, 0, 0 (that seems strange???). And on the 103 a & b, I'm all 0's. The guy came and installed my 5LNB a few weeks ago, before the 103 was turned on, so he couldn't align it. I installed the BBC's tonight if that matters, and I don't have a multiswitch.


He should have been able to align it with no problem, they have been putting them in for a long time. It was not necessary for D10 to be in service for it to be aligned. The 101 is the main focal point and the 119 is used for the fine tuning. Also 99 is a spot bean satellite so unless you have locals coming from there you will not get many readings from it. Which receiver do you have?


----------



## Ken984

cukoz said:


> Ok, I am a newbie so be nice. I just got home from being on the road for work for the past two weeks. I had Directv installed about 4 weeks ago. I am pretty savvy, or at least I think, so I have been reading here and checked my 103b transponders, and my account acitivity. Account activity has not been updated yet, and I am getting all 0's on the transponders. I see this and run downstairs to find I have the Zinwell SAM-3402 switch. I am assuming they installed the wrong one and I need to order one? Would that be the only reason? Thanks in advance.


Yes that switch is not wideband ready they should have given you a WB68.


----------



## gully_foyle

*To sum up: to get the HD from the new satellite, you need all of the following:

1) an HR20 or H20 or H21.

2) a B-Band Converter on each satellite input. This is a rectangular dongle that fits inline on the coax cable.

3) a 5-lnb satellite dish. This is the newer, substantially larger dish. There are two versions. One says "Slimline" on the face of the dish. The other is a bit squarish, and has a "sidecar" LNB on the projecting arm. These dishes are known as "AT-9" dishes.

If you have a multiswitch*, then you need to have one of the newer "AT-9 compatible" multiswitches. The most common one is the Zinwell WB68**, but the Zinwell WB616 is used if more than 8 downlink cables are needed.*

*(needed for more than 4 downlink cables and located someplace along the cable run near the dish, before the runs to the various rooms split off)

**See here for pictures and specs of various multiswitches and satellite dishes ( http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/ )

*** If you have one of the boxes in (1), and missing either the B-Band converter, the AT-9 dish and/or the new multiplexer, DirecTV will send or install these for you. I believe there would be no charge, but that's something you'd have to discuss with DirecTV.


----------



## MrGibbage

Ken984 said:


> He should have been able to align it with no problem, they have been putting them in for a long time. It was not necessary for D10 to be in service for it to be aligned. The 101 is the main focal point and the 119 is used for the fine tuning. Also 99 is a spot bean satellite so unless you have locals coming from there you will not get many readings from it. Which receiver do you have?


HR20. Yeah, those numbers look low to me. I'm quite certain I'm puttin' my spidey suit on tomorrow.

I don't get any of my HD locals from D*, but I may change that. (Norfolk, VA area)


----------



## Tornillo

markman07 said:


> Nothing was working to get anything on 498 (hr20-100). Tonight I read another suggestion to pause it for 30 seconds and then fast forward. First I went to 480 + 481 and both those tests past! Tried the 30 sec pause trick /fast forward and Finally we have a WINNER!


Tried it. Didn't help.


----------



## iowaberg

So I can see ch 498 just fine but it appears to only be displayed in 720p on my TV. I was expecting 1080i since I have a 1080i capable TV. Am I getting the expected results with 720? Sorry if this has already been discussed before but I couldn't find anything with a search.


----------



## Tornillo

phillyjg12 said:


> I FOllowed toms advice of recording 2 local high def channels and my grey screen went away and i can now see the 498 slide


No joy.


----------



## aintry

mndwalsh said:


> No solidsignal up here


No signal problems at all here. Just need them to flip the switch for more of them purty pitchers. I'm sailing.


----------



## Ken984

MrGibbage said:


> HR20. Yeah, those numbers look low to me. I'm quite certain I'm puttin' my spidey suit on tomorrow.
> 
> I don't get any of my HD locals from D*, but I may change that. (Norfolk, VA area)


Have you switched to the 2nd tuner, do you get any readings from 103b there?
Also do you have an antenna connected? If so is it a separate line or is it diplexed?


----------



## ncc_dtvsub

north central Califonia: no 480, but 481 and 498 are fine. looking at signal strength, 103(b) has zeros on tuner 1 and high values on tuner 2. 2 differnet HR20s doing rhe same thing. I assume something is not correct. Suggestions?


----------



## Tornillo

kcmurphy88 said:


> *
> 
> If you have a multiswitch*, then you need to have one of the newer "AT-9 compatible" multiswitches. The most common one is the Zinwell WB68**, but the Zinwell WB616 is used if more than 8 downlink cables are needed.*


So, if my H20 is working, I should have the correct mulitswitch. Tried all the tricks and can't get my HR20 to work.


----------



## salvatore

jkast said:


> 480 and 481 both report success, but now slide on either tuner on either of my hr20-700s.... Just gray screens... Arg!


Me too, with two different HR20s. I have the proper multiswitch and the BBCs are installed on both DVRs. First DVR has one line to it, the other has two. Grey screens on channel 498 on both DVRs.


----------



## cukoz

Ken984 said:


> Yes that switch is not wideband ready they should have given you a WB68.


Can i pick one up at Radioshack, Directv has no clue what I am talking about....


----------



## Ken984

ncc_dtvsub said:


> north central Califonia: no 480, but 481 and 498 are fine. looking at signal strength, 103(b) has zeros on tuner 1 and high values on tuner 2. 2 differnet HR20s doing rhe same thing. I assume something is not correct. Suggestions?


Swap the lines, see if it stays the same or changes, could be a bad bband converter.


----------



## cukoz

Ken984 said:


> Have you switched to the 2nd tuner, do you get any readings from 103b there?
> Also do you have an antenna connected? If so is it a separate line or is it diplexed?


Tuner 2 shows up O's too, no antenna, and both b-band converters on.


----------



## HD30TV

Are people still getting the message on 498?

Or did the CSR lie to me about it "being down for maintenance"?


----------



## Ken984

cukoz said:


> Can i pick one up at Radioshack, Directv has no clue what I am talking about....


No Radiosnack won't have it. Solidsignal.com
But D* does know about it jeez they have some real gems manning the phones sometimes. Call back and talk to somebody else, they will provide it for free.


----------



## MrGibbage

Ken984 said:


> Have you switched to the 2nd tuner, do you get any readings from 103b there?
> Also do you have an antenna connected? If so is it a separate line or is it diplexed?


0's on both tuners on both 103 a & b.

I do have a terrestrial OTA antenna, and no it is not diplexed. It is a separate line.

Thanks for all the help. I sure do appreciate it!

Skip


----------



## Ken984

cukoz said:


> Tuner 2 shows up O's too, no antenna, and both b-band converters on.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100058
Try the suggestions there.


----------



## loudo

iowaberg said:


> So I can see ch 498 just fine but it appears to only be displayed in 720p on my TV. I was expecting 1080i since I have a 1080i capable TV. Am I getting the expected results with 720? Sorry if this has already been discussed before but I couldn't find anything with a search.


It is 1080i here. Make sure you have Native selected.


----------



## Tornillo

Ken984 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100058
> Try the suggestions there.


I've tried them all.


----------



## ncc_dtvsub

Ken984 said:


> Swap the lines, see if it stays the same or changes, could be a bad bband converter.


swaped just the cables, (not the bband). Now 1 tuner 1 shows high values and tuner 2 shows zeros. This confirms the bbands are both ok. Is there way to test the zinwell?


----------



## LameLefty

Tornillo said:


> So, if my H20 is working, I should have the correct mulitswitch.


Not necessarily! Older switches will work for Ka-High (A-Band) signals like MPEG4 HD locals, but will NOT work well (if at all) with the Ka-Low (B-Band) signals from D10. Trace the lines and find the switch to confirm what model you have. It should have a label in plain view on the front.


----------



## mapod

Tom Robertson said:


> And I really see it on my receivers today.
> 
> "Congratulations! Your HD Setup is correct and you are seeting this broadcast from our new HD Satellite. By the end of this month, we'll have many or your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> (Why is Satellite capitalized? )
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I'm at work but my wife says that the above message is there but is is "blinking" don't know for sure till I get home.


----------



## cukoz

Ken984 said:


> No Radiosnack won't have it. Solidsignal.com
> But D* does know about it jeez they have some real gems manning the phones sometimes. Call back and talk to somebody else, they will provide it for free.


I ordered one from solid signal and am on with nice directv customer service and they are crediting me the bill. Well..one problem solved...for now. thanks for the help.


----------



## Tornillo

LameLefty said:


> Not necessarily! Older switches will work for Ka-High (A-Band) signals like MPEG4 HD locals, but will NOT work well (if at all) with the Ka-Low (B-Band) signals from D10. Trace the lines and find the switch to confirm what model you have. It should have a label in plain view on the front.


I'm sorry, I meant my H20 does get the Congratulations message but my H20 does not. That leads me to think I do have the correct mulitswitch but I am going to look.

Mulitiswitch is correct. I think this is an issue with the HR-20's.


----------



## Edwin

markman07 said:


> Nothing was working to get anything on 498 (hr20-100). Tonight I read another suggestion to pause it for 30 seconds and then fast forward. First I went to 480 + 481 and both those tests past! Tried the 30 sec pause trick /fast forward and Finally we have a WINNER!


I tried this and it's still grey for me.


----------



## thread

I can see the congrats slide on 498 in 1080i on both tuners, 480 and 481 also are working. Here is as detailed as I can get on my setup from the dish to the TV.

- AT-9 Dish (not slimline and installed a year ago)
- 4x 12' RG-6 Quad shield cable
- Zinwell WB68 Multiswitch
- 2x 30' RG-6 Quad shield cable
- B-Band Converter boxes on each tuner
- HR20-700 0x18a software
- 1M Audio Quest HDMI-X cable
- Gefen 3 x 1 HDMI switch
- 1M Audio Quest HDMI-X cable
- Mitsubishi WD-52525 52" DLP

My OTA antenna is on it's own cable into the HR20.

I get my HD locals (San Francisco area, I'm in San Jose) just fine, as well as the HD channels in the 70's.

I didn't have to try any tricks to get the Congrats slide to show.

The 103(b) signals are all above 90 on both tuners.

So, this combination works.


----------



## MikeR

I earlier checked my -100 and passed all tests. I just "turned on" my -700. It was locked up on CH 498 with a gray screen. I had left it on that channel from 2 nights ago... 

Had to do a RBR


----------



## racermd

You know, I can't tell if all these reports are the cause or effect of the delay.

Really. Think about it.

If this many paying subscribers that visit this forum are having issues, you can bet the engineers have seen something wrong. Whether or not the specific issues some of us are seeing are directly related to whatever problem the satellite might be having or are a result of trying to fix said problem is up for debate (but please don't).

If D* is really having problems, it's far better to keep the satellite in engineering mode (or whatever it is that keeps us regular folk from getting content through it) to work through the problems while they still have full control and little risk to interrupting service for paying customers. That way, the engineers can work through possible solutions much faster.

Just a thought from my Friday-evening, post-social, just-about-ready-for-bed brain. Discuss.


----------



## matsfan

All good on the test channels here...


----------



## gully_foyle

Tornillo said:


> So, if my H20 is working, I should have the correct mulitswitch. Tried all the tricks and can't get my HR20 to work.


Yes, that is correct, assuming that all your downlinks come from the same multi-switch. Some installers may daisychain two or more switches and then the exact configuration would matter.


----------



## mtk67

Having a problem here in Northeast Ohio. I am getting the 'searching for satellite' message on both of my HR20-700s. Here's some details about my units:

One is running the latest CE code (from last weekend). The other is running the latest public code. (18a?)

Both have the B Band converters connected.
Both passed the ch 499 test prior to ch 498 coming online.
I cannot see ch 499 now on either unit.
I tried Earl's suggestion to switch to 498, then 72, then 73 and back to 498. No dice.
A RBR did not resolve the problem.
Both are set to Native resolution and connected via HDMI.
I have the slimline dish (5lnb)

I doubt the B Band converters are bad since that would mean I have four bad converters (seems pretty unlikely). Open to suggestions.


----------



## gully_foyle

MrGibbage said:


> 0's on both tuners on both 103 a & b.
> 
> I do have a terrestrial OTA antenna, and no it is not diplexed. It is a separate line.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. I sure do appreciate it!
> 
> Skip


If you have no signal on 103(a) as well, it must be dish alignment. 103(a) is an old-style signal and doesn't depend on any of this other stuff.


----------



## gully_foyle

mtk67 said:


> Having a problem here in Northeast Ohio. I am getting the 'searching for satellite' message on both of my HR20-700s. Here's some details about my units:
> 
> One is running the latest CE code (from last weekend). The other is running the latest public code. (18a?)
> 
> Both have the B Band converters connected.
> Both passed the ch 499 test prior to ch 498 coming online.
> I cannot see ch 499 now on either unit.
> I tried Earl's suggestion to switch to 498, then 72, then 73 and back to 498. No dice.
> A RBR did not resolve the problem.
> Both are set to Native resolution and connected via HDMI.
> I have the slimline dish (5lnb)
> 
> I doubt the B Band converters are bad since that would mean I have four bad converters (seems pretty unlikely). Open to suggestions.


1) Channel 499 is off the air. Not an issue.

2) What, if anything, do you have for a multiplexer? One common failure mode is an old multiplexer (should have been replaced with new dish). Should be Zinwell WB68 or WB616. Older ones cannot tune the new band.


----------



## ChicagoTC

skipo said:


> I've been watching it now for about 2 hours. Starting to get a little bored!


:lol: Sorry I don't think anyone noticed this and I found it hilarious.

480/481/498 all good here in Chicago
H20 and HR20 both have OTA diplexed right after the BBC.


----------



## vertigo235

No problems here. 

Turn em on!!!


----------



## gully_foyle

mtk67 said:


> Having a problem here in Northeast Ohio. I am getting the 'searching for satellite' message on both of my HR20-700s. Here's some details about my units:
> 
> One is running the latest CE code (from last weekend). The other is running the latest public code. (18a?)
> 
> Both have the B Band converters connected.
> Both passed the ch 499 test prior to ch 498 coming online.
> I cannot see ch 499 now on either unit.
> I tried Earl's suggestion to switch to 498, then 72, then 73 and back to 498. No dice.
> A RBR did not resolve the problem.
> Both are set to Native resolution and connected via HDMI.
> I have the slimline dish (5lnb)
> 
> I doubt the B Band converters are bad since that would mean I have four bad converters (seems pretty unlikely). Open to suggestions.


Also, OTA diplexing doesn't work and will interfere with the new band.


----------



## Simpleton24

Both inputs to the HR20 are good and also to the H20. 

103b readings are 80-95

I guess I'm good to Go!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

If you are having issues with 498...

Please take a moment... to fill out the data collecting thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100109


----------



## mtk67

kcmurphy88 said:


> 2) What, if anything, do you have for a multiplexer? One common failure mode is an old multiplexer (should have been replaced with new dish). Should be Zinwell WB68 or WB616. Older ones cannot tune the new band.


That must be my problem. Now that you mention it, I remember my installer left me with a new switch before he left (back in December) and said I'd probably need it down the road. He didn't bother replacing the one I had since he said it was working fine and picking up all the channels that were available at the time. He also left me the B Band converters, that I am now currently using.

I just found the new switch. It is a WB68. I will go ahead and swap it for my old switch and report back.

Thanks!
Mike

UPDATE: That fixed my problem. With the WB68 switch in place, I can now see the slide on both units.


----------



## gully_foyle

Go here to report problems:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1141101&postcount=1


----------



## gully_foyle

mtk67 said:


> That must be my problem. Now that you mention it, I remember my installer left me with a new switch before he left (back in December) and said I'd probably need it down the road. He didn't bother replacing the one I had since he said it was working fine and picking up all the channels that were available at the time. He also left me the B Band converters, that I am now currently using.
> 
> I just found the new switch. It is a WB68. I will go ahead and swap it for my old switch and report back.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike


Another winner!


----------



## ChicagoTC

I'm amazed at the number of wrong multiswitches installed in recent posts here. Are D* installers really just winging it like this?

I'm ever more amazed by CSRs saying it doesn't matter. 

Sorry
:backtotop


----------



## mjwagner

kycubsfan said:


> My installler didn't upgrade my multiswitch to an MPEG-4/Ka/Ku model when he put the Slimline dish up, despite my urging. Now, presented with the grey screen on 498, with B-band converters confirmed functional, I called D* to ask for a new multiswitch.
> 
> CSR 1: "Multiswitch doesn't matter."
> CSR 2: "Multiswitch doesn't matter."
> Supervisor: "Multiswitch doesn't matter."
> 
> Perfect.


It certainly DOES matter what multi switch you have. That said, you will see people post here that you MUST have a Zinwell xxx multi switch. Those folks are well meaning but with all due respect, that is simply BS. It is unfortunate that due to this misinformation some folks will insist that D send an installer to swap out a perfectly good multi switch. This is causing unnecessary HW replacements and making other people that have REAL problems wait.

While it is true that you do need a COMPATIBLE multi switch, Zinwell ain't the only one. As an example, I have a WNC SWA-48 4x8 multi switch that works perfectly and passes all test channels - 498, 480, and 481 on all three of my HD receivers (see my sig). I have specifically seen posts here that told people that this specific multi switch would not work and they needed to call D and have an installer sent out to install a Zinwell. While I'm sure these folks mean well and are trying to help this is just not true and is really causing unnecessary churn and work for D and the installers.

I think what would be helpful is a REAL list of compatible multi switches, not just this blind insistence that Zinwell are the only ones that will work.

OK, off my soapbox now....


----------



## Baldmaga

So is the Grey/Black screen due to a bad multiswitch...or is it still undetermined as of now?


----------



## ChicagoTC

Mark,

There is a thread on this...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100098

There are other switches that should work, but since the W68 is free from D* or very cheap from solidsignal I see no reason why anyone would use anything else.

Bald,

An incorrect multiswitch would cause zeros on 103(b) which I think would lead to searching for signal. I definitely could be wrong here, but the grey/black screen leads me to believe the unit is at least "seeing" the new satellite.


----------



## mjwagner

kcmurphy88 said:


> Also, OTA diplexing doesn't work and will interfere with the new band.


Not true. While prudent trouble shooting techniques would dictate that you certainly remove your OTA diplexers to get it working, you then can re-install them as long as you follow the very specific instructions found elsewhere here in the forums as to where to place your BBC's in relation to your diplexers.

While these methods may not be officially supported, they certainly do work as many here, myself included, can attest.


----------



## ncc_dtvsub

kcmurphy88 said:


> Also, OTA diplexing doesn't work and will interfere with the new band.


Where did you find this? I use diplexing for CCTV, and does this mean things will not work at all or just on one tuner?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ncc_dtvsub said:


> Where did you find this? I use diplexing for CCTV, and does this mean things will not work at all or just on one tuner?


The new frequencies on the new SAT's, work in the same range as the diplexing range...

So if you have something on that line, that is in that range... it will clash


----------



## mjwagner

ChicagoTC said:


> Mark,
> 
> There is a thread on this...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100098
> 
> There are other switches that should work, but since the W68 is free from D* or very cheap from solidsignal I see no reason why anyone would use anything else.


ChicagoTC,

Understood and I am not recommending that anyone go buy something when they don't have to. But what I would like to prevent is folks calling D and "insisting" that an installer be dispatched to swap out a perfectly good multi-switch because it is not a Zinwell and, based on whet the have read here, they think that only a Zinwell will work. It's not that other switches "should" work, other switches will and do work perfectly well!

Again, why swap out perfectly good HW, free or not.


----------



## carl6

mjwagner said:


> Not true. While prudent trouble shooting techniques would dictate that you certainly remove your OTA diplexers to get it working, you then can re-install them as long as you follow the very specific instructions found elsewhere here in the forums as to where to place your BBC's in relation to your diplexers.
> 
> While these methods may not be officially supported, they certainly do work as many here, myself included, can attest.


While initial reports with channel 498 are encouraging, I don't think anyone can say for certain that relocating the BBC and diplexing after it will work once multiple new channels are in the stream. Time (and hopefully not much more of it) will certainly tell.

Carl


----------



## ybeard

Have 2 H20-100's and one passed the 498 test and the other didn't, just getting a searching for signal message. Swapped the BBC's between the two and the problem transferred. Called D* and they're sending me a replacement. First tech I spoke to insisted I needed to have a service call opened and a tech sent out for whatever reason. Told her I could swap it out if you'd just send it to me. Heck, I'd already troubleshot the problem. Accidently lost the connection and the next CSR arranged to send it out.


----------



## mjwagner

ncc_dtvsub said:


> Where did you find this? I use diplexing for CCTV, and does this mean things will not work at all or just on one tuner?


You need to ensure that you configure your BBC's and your diplexers correctly. Plenty of information/instructions here in the forums as to how to do it corectly...search and ye shall find.


----------



## ChicagoTC

mjwagner said:


> ChicagoTC,
> 
> Understood and I am not recommending that anyone go buy something when they don't have to. But what I would like to prevent is folks calling D and "insisting" that an installer be dispatched to swap out a perfectly good multi-switch because it is not a Zinwell and, based on whet the have read here, they think that only a Zinwell will work. It's not that other switches "should" work, other switches will and do work perfectly well!
> 
> Again, why swap out perfectly good HW, free or not.


:righton:


----------



## mjwagner

carl6 said:


> While initial reports with channel 498 are encouraging, I don't think anyone can say for certain that relocating the BBC and diplexing after it will work once multiple new channels are in the stream. Time (and hopefully not much more of it) will certainly tell.
> 
> Carl


Like I stated very clearly, these methods are not officially supported. So far it has passed every test for me, 498, 480, and 481. I am getting high 80's to 90+ signal strength on all 103b sat transponders on all three of my receivers though (see my sig) so don't see how their will be problems but will report back if I encounter any.


----------



## jamieh1

One HR20-700 is getting ch 498 fine in 1080i, and the other HR20 is getting blank and is showing up 720p


----------



## mtk67

kcmurphy88 said:


> Another winner!


Updated my previous post, but wanted to report that replacing the multiswitch corrected my problem.

On the down side, this new switch doesn't seem to allow for connection to an aerial antenna. So I lost the ability to watch the CW-HD since D* does not yet offer CW in HD in the Cleveland locals. No Smallville premiere (Erica Durance) in HD for me.


----------



## waporvare

I've got the slimline, zinwell multi, and an HR-700. I get the slideshow on one tuner but not the other.


----------



## mjwagner

ChicagoTC said:


> :righton:


ChicagoTC,

Thanks for the pointer to that thread. Interestingly enough the WNC I have is not listed their either. This switch was originally installed by the D installer back when I first had my 5 LNB dish installed. When I had my Slimline dish installed back in August I had them check my switch, specifically asking about the ability to tune the upcoming HD channels, and the installer said that it was the same one they were currently installing and that I would have no problems tuning the new HD channels from the new sat when it went live (he was very knowledgeable and knew exactly what I was talking about) and so they did not swap it out.

It is interesting that I have seen posted here, by no less of an authority on the subject than Earl, that the Zinwell's are the only approved switches, yet the installers, at least around here, are still installing the WNC switches. I think D needs to look into that disconnect.

While the WNC, at least for me, is working perfectly, passing all tests on 498, 480, and 481 on all three of my receivers, this certainly can be a source of confusion for customers, and installers.


----------



## MercurialIN

Really puzzled by this. On my primary HR 20 I get the congrats screen on tuner two. On tuner one I get searching for satellite in one. I changed out the bband box on that tuner, did the channel 480 & 481 thing, got the message that odd and even BBC check out ok. So apparently it's not a bad BBC. I checked various transponders on 103b tuner 2 gets nothing lower then 72 tuner one however gets mostly zero's. When I get the signal meters tuner two gets low 90's, tuner one doesn't go above 30. 

I'm totally confused, does it sound like the dish needs realigning? I'm doubtful of that since on my secondary DVR I am getting 90something on both tuners and like I said on tuner two on my primary DVR I am getting 90something on that too. Only tuner one on my primary DVR is showing 30. When I checked tuner one with each transponder it got zero's across the board. What's my next option? Thanks.

PS. Didn't install the equipment myself don't know anything about it, but I doubt a multiswitch would be involved as I only have the two HR 20-700's, no other receivers. The installer did tell me no diplexing was involved in my setup if that means anything. 

My primary DVR is installed on a SDTV so I know I won't get HD obviously but I thought I'd get the new channels on that set just not in HD. Could that be the reason I'm getting searching for sat on tuner one? I get all the old HD channels on that set and the OTA channels as well, just not in HD of course. 

I'm wondering since this is attached to an SD set if it even matters that tuner one is getting searching for satellite, I mean my secondary DVR is attached to an HDTV and both tuners are getting the congrats message just fine.


----------



## Vid58

OK. I'm pretty new to this whole "sucking TV from the sky" concept. Can someone point me to a site with a good description of what multiswitches are used for. I'm pretty sure I don't have one, but I want to educate my self on it.


----------



## HD30TV

Screw the fact that I am fine on everything but just a black/gray screen on 498... I just love the fact that as an untrained professional, I have 7 95's, 6 96's, a 97, and 2 98's on the 16 TPs from 103b! Not to mention 90+ on 97% of all the rest of the satellite TPs as well. 

Now whenever we get the new channels, I know I'll be ready on all fronts [according to a few posts and DirecTV CSR statements about black/gray screen on 498].


----------



## northbarts

Still getting the searching for satellite screen on 498. Is there a special time to view this supposed slide show? Perhaps we'll be up and running soon out here in Bay Area,CA.


----------



## stevesns69

I didn't have time to read through all the pages here so I don't know if this has been answered or not, but I get a black screen on 498 for my HR20-700. However, when I turn to 480 and 481 is says BBC confirmed working. My H20-600 shows the slide fine. Can anyone explain this please?


----------



## ChicagoTC

Mark,

As you know what's supported and what will work are 2 different things. I'd imagine if you did have an issue and D* came out the first thing they would do is replace your multiswitch. For those on this thread with issues the big three things to check are 5LNB, HR20/H20, and WG multiswitch. Those are the easy to diagnose issues.

HD30, I agree with you and mentioned that earlier in this thread. If you have good signals, BBCs, and a grey/black screen the issue is with D* and not your gear. I'd be very surprised if you didn't get the channels when launched.


----------



## ChicagoTC

northbarts said:


> Still getting the searching for satellite screen on 498. Is there a special time to view this supposed slide show? Perhaps we'll be up and running soon out here in Bay Area,CA.


SFS would indicate an incorrect multiswitch or no BBCs. Check your signal strengths on 103(b) and channels 480 and 481.


----------



## ChicagoTC

stevesns69 said:


> I didn't have time to read through all the pages here so I don't know if this has been answered or not, but I get a black screen on 498 for my H20-700. However, when I turn to 480 and 481 is says BBC confirmed working. My H20-600 shows the slide fine. Can anyone explain this please?


My explanation is you're fine and it's a D* issue that will be resolved.


----------



## HD30TV

stevesns69 said:


> I didn't have time to read through all the pages here so I don't know if this has been answered or not, but I get a black screen on 498 for my H20-700. However, when I turn to 480 and 481 is says BBC confirmed working. My H20-600 shows the slide fine. Can anyone explain this please?


ALOT of HR20s are having a problem either seeing the message (like myself), or if can trick the unit into showing it, it doesn't last.

I have viewed this thread pretty much all day since about 10a CST and by my count, at least 97% of all people with a fully compatible H20/21 - ie, good signals; working multiswitches if one is being used, and/or working BBC - can tune into 480/481/489 and see all 3 exactly as meant to be seen.


----------



## wheelswagz

mjwagner said:


> I think what would be helpful is a REAL list of compatible multi switches, not just this blind insistence that Zinwell are the only ones that will work.


To confess, I was one of those "troublemakers" that said a Zinwell multiswitch was needed for the new satellite. But this link shows a good listing of the dishes available and the supported multiswitches. My old multiswitch was a Terk BMS-58, and as this link shows, it is not supported with the Slimline 5LNB.

http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/directv_dish_antenna_types.asp


----------



## HD30TV

ChicagoTC said:


> HD30, I agree with you and mentioned that earlier in this thread. If you have good signals, BBCs, and a grey/black screen the issue is with D* and not your gear. I'd be very surprised if you didn't get the channels when launched.


I'm hoping - after the rollout of some HD on 103, next week [hopefully!] - I can look back on yesterday and mentally kick myself for being such a worry-wart.


----------



## ChicagoTC

I hear you, I'm glad all my units worked as planned. Otherwise my entire media room would be torn apart right now. I have quite the cable plant and it's an all day project when I get the urge to move something around.


----------



## northbarts

No multiswitch. Hooked directly to AU9 dish. I will check 480 and 481. I wasn't aware of these other channels.


----------



## donshan

MercurialIN said:


> Really puzzled by this. On my primary HR 20 I get the congrats screen on tuner two. On tuner one I get searching for satellite in one. I changed out the bband box on that tuner, did the channel 480 & 481 thing, got the message that odd and even BBC check out ok. So apparently it's not a bad BBC. I checked various transponders on 103b tuner 2 gets nothing lower then 72 tuner one however gets mostly zero's. When I get the signal meters tuner two gets low 90's, tuner one doesn't go above 30.
> 
> I'm totally confused, does it sound like the dish needs realigning? I'm doubtful of that since on my secondary DVR I am getting 90something on both tuners and like I said on tuner two on my primary DVR I am getting 90something on that too. Only tuner one on my primary DVR is showing 30. When I checked tuner one with each transponder it got zero's across the board. What's my next option? Thanks.
> 
> PS. Didn't install the equipment myself don't know anything about it, but I doubt a multiswitch would be involved as I only have the two HR 20-700's, no other receivers. The installer did tell me no diplexing was involved in my setup if that means anything.
> 
> My primary DVR is installed on a SDTV so I know I won't get HD obviously but I thought I'd get the new channels on that set just not in HD. Could that be the reason I'm getting searching for sat on tuner one? I get all the old HD channels on that set and the OTA channels as well, just not in HD of course.
> 
> I'm wondering since this is attached to an SD set if it even matters that tuner one is getting searching for satellite, I mean my secondary DVR is attached to an HDTV and both tuners are getting the congrats message just fine.


I would say the "searching for sat" on tuner 1 is due to the low transponder readings on tuner 1 and not dish alignment or multiswitch issues.

First I would check sat 101 on both tuner one. Are those values low too on 1 vs. tuner 2?

Second, a double check of the plugs and connections on tuner 1 is in order so let me cover some basics and pardon if you already know all this stuff . 
Take off the BBC and the cable attached to it and examine the connection with the copper wire sticking out. The copper should be straight and long enough to slip into the center hole on the mating fitting. Inside the plug make sure the copper wire is in the center of the white insulation and that there is nothing in the plug that might short out the center copper wire or keep it from being pulled snug against the mating part. I have known of cases where the center wire got bent and did not enter the mating plug far enough to connect. Second it is essential that the rotating nut be carefully threaded on. I find it tough to get them started just right onto the threads and if it is cross threaded it may seem tight, but is not making electrical connection inside. It should turn at least 1 or 2 turns before becoming finger tight. Then use a 7/16 in end wrench and lightly snug it tight. This outer nut completes the electrical circuit and if only finger tight might be the cause of the problem.

This is not all the possibilities, but is something to check and maybe others will help too. Good luck getting that tuner 1 readings up.


----------



## stevesns69

Thank you ChicagoTC and HD30TV for your answers and help. I guess I'll find out when the channels launch. I'm also seeing that some people have a later firmware update than me. I have 0x18a and some people are showing they have 0x19a. Do I have to wait for this firmware or can I some how force it to download?


----------



## MercurialIN

donshan said:


> I would say the "searching for sat" on tuner 1 is due to the low transponder readings on tuner 1 and not dish alignment or multiswitch issues.
> 
> First I would check sat 101 on both tuner one. Are those values low too on 1 vs. tuner 2?
> 
> Second, a double check of the plugs and connections on tuner 1 is in order so let me cover some basics and pardon if you already know all this stuff .
> Take off the BBC and the cable attached to it and examine the connection with the copper wire sticking out. The copper should be straight and long enough to slip into the center hole on the mating fitting. Inside the plug make sure the copper wire is in the center of the white insulation and that there is nothing in the plug that might short out the center copper wire or keep it from being pulled snug against the mating part. I have known of cases where the center wire got bent and did not enter the mating plug far enough to connect. Second it is essential that the rotating nut be carefully threaded on. I find it tough to get them started just right onto the threads and if it is cross threaded it may seem tight, but is not making electrical connection inside. It should turn at least 1 or 2 turns before becoming finger tight. Then use a 7/16 in end wrench and lightly snug it tight. This outer nut completes the electrical circuit and if only finger tight might be the cause of the problem.
> 
> This is not all the possibilities, but is something to check and maybe others will help too. Good luck getting that tuner 1 readings up.


Thank you so much for your help. This problem has been really bothering me. I did check sat 101 on both tuners and get readings in the mid to upper 90's. I did try taking the BBC off that tuner and I replaced it with a new BBC and made sure the connection was tight. That was an issue I was concerned about, it seems to be as tight as I can get it. Don't have a wrench unfortunately. Don't worry about explaining things in detail I appreciate it actually. Not very versed in the technical stuff. I know how to operate the equipment just not confident about hooking things up.

PS. Just now I went back and removed the cable from tuner one and checked the connections and made sure the copper wire was straight, it was, checked the cables from the tuner clear down the line to where it goes through the floor through the basement and out to the dish. All seem tight. I guess I'll call the installer that I use and get his take on it next week. Too tired to try anything else right now.


----------



## mmdkyoung123

I read through the thread and didn't really get a good handle on this so I am going to ask even though it has probably been answered. (sorry if it has. I hate calling my little brother to ask this stuff as he reminds me that he is smarter than me, and then I have to remind him I can still beat the crap out of him.  gotta love sibling rivalry ) Anyways, question is this. 

When tuning to channel 498 sometimes I get the slide, sometimes my screen is just gray. I have done the "turn to channel 72 then 73 and then back to 498" thing per Earls post when I have the grey screen. I always get the slide when doing this. In rereverse if I do this with the slide up, I then get the gray screen. When tuning to channel 480 and 481, both channels say that the bbc is working. Is this a problem with my system, or just the software bugs that D* is working out??? Any info or speculation is appreciated. Thanks, Mike


----------



## ChicagoTC

mmdkyoung123 said:
 

> I read through the thread and didn't really get a good handle on this so I am going to ask even though it has probably been answered. (sorry if it has. I hate calling my little brother to ask this stuff as he reminds me that he is smarter than me, and then I have to remind him I can still beat the crap out of him.  gotta love sibling rivalry ) Anyways, question is this.
> 
> When tuning to channel 498 sometimes I get the slide, sometimes my screen is just gray. I have done the "turn to channel 72 then 73 and then back to 498" thing per Earls post when I have the grey screen. I always get the slide when doing this. In rereverse if I do this with the slide up, I then get the gray screen. When tuning to channel 480 and 481, both channels say that the bbc is working. Is this a problem with my system, or just the software bugs that D* is working out??? Any info or speculation is appreciated. Thanks, Mike


My feeling is it's a D* issue. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## evans5150

wheelswagz said:


> To confess, I was one of those "troublemakers" that said a Zinwell multiswitch was needed for the new satellite. But this link shows a good listing of the dishes available and the supported multiswitches. My old multiswitch was a Terk BMS-58, and as this link shows, it is not supported with the Slimline 5LNB.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/directv_dish_antenna_types.asp


I have a JVI Trunkline multiswitch that my installer put in (not DirecTV installer...private one). It's safe to say he doesn't know his stuff when it comes to DirecTV. This was a year ago. I called him today to try to get him to swap it out and he refuses. After telling him that the client/installer relationship was over I called DirecTV. It stems back to them because they never gave me a multiswitch when they did the original AT9 install. I didn't have one at the time and didn't know I was supposed to get a free one...hence the private installer. The private installer was also running new RG6 throughout the house and putting DSL in each room as well as 2 DirecTV lines in each room.

Anyways, I talked customer retention into letting me buy a WB68 online and then giving me a refund if this was the solution. They agreed and I have it in writing. I will be buying one this week.

I have "searching for sat" on 498 and the same on 480 and 481. I bypassed the multiswitch tonight and ran a line directly from the dish. Guess what? It worked!! I saw "Congrats" on 498 and on 480 I saw the B-band success message. Didn't try 481 because I only ran one line off and the wife was waiting to go to bed. :lol:

That's my horror story. F-ing private installer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmdkyoung123

mmdkyoung123 said:


> I read through the thread and didn't really get a good handle on this so I am going to ask even though it has probably been answered. (sorry if it has. I hate calling my little brother to ask this stuff as he reminds me that he is smarter than me, and then I have to remind him I can still beat the crap out of him.  gotta love sibling rivalry ) Anyways, question is this.
> 
> When tuning to channel 498 sometimes I get the slide, sometimes my screen is just gray. I have done the "turn to channel 72 then 73 and then back to 498" thing per Earls post when I have the grey screen. I always get the slide when doing this. In rereverse if I do this with the slide up, I then get the gray screen. When tuning to channel 480 and 481, both channels say that the bbc is working. Is this a problem with my system, or just the software bugs that D* is working out??? Any info or speculation is appreciated. Thanks, Mike


quick update. I read through Stuart Sweets post (thanks) and tried hitting the pause button when I have the gray screen. Almost as soon as I hit the pause button, I recieve the CONGRATS message. I have tried this several times with the same result each time. I am guessing a software issue on D8 end that they are working on?? Safe bet???


----------



## ivoaraujo

stevesns69 said:


> Thank you ChicagoTC and HD30TV for your answers and help. I guess I'll find out when the channels launch. I'm also seeing that some people have a later firmware update than me. I have 0x18a and some people are showing they have 0x19a. Do I have to wait for this firmware or can I some how force it to download?


The 0x19a is a CE (cutting edge download) goto to the cutting edge forum to learn about it.


----------



## marty45714

To add to what you are saying: I have been able to consistently recreate the 'black screen' problem. See my post in the 'okay. time to collect more data' thread to see the entire process. Simply put, if you channel down twice and then channel up twice, the problem will cycle from either to black or working video.

I can also confirm that you are correct about pressing Pause will make the 'black screen' go away.



mmdkyoung123 said:


> quick update. I read through Stuart Sweets post (thanks) and tried hitting the pause button when I have the gray screen. Almost as soon as I hit the pause button, I recieve the CONGRATS message. I have tried this several times with the same result each time. I am guessing a software issue on D8 end that they are working on?? Safe bet???


----------



## Azdeadwood

marty45714 said:


> To add to what you are saying: I have been able to consistently recreate the 'black screen' problem. See my post in the 'okay. time to collect more data' thread to see the entire process. Simply put, if you channel down twice and then channel up twice, the problem will cycle from either to black or working video.
> 
> I can also confirm that you are correct about pressing Pause will make the 'black screen' go away.


Pause did nothing on my 1 HR20 with the black screen.


----------



## jackm

I just have the greay screen on the HR20, but on the H20 - I have the Congratulations screen. Signals on all xponders are 90 - 95% - any thoughts on what to do - Seems, many are having the same problem with the HR20 - Thankx


----------



## mag249

Just so I am clear before I have to start messing with wires and ladders......

Had the 5 dish installed earlier this week with the suggested multiswitch. I am running multiswitch->diplex in CCTV->20ft run->diplex out cctv->B converter->HR20-700.

I am getting searching for sat on 498 (as well as 480 and 481).

I have fine signal strength on 103 (a) and get all my local HD. I get 0's for all of 103 (b).

If i understand correctly, all I should have to do is rework the wiring so that it looks like this:

multiswitch->B converter->diplex in CCTV->diplex out CCTV->HR20-700.

Sorry for the basic question, but getting to my wires is a hassle and I want to make sure before I waste time if I am on the wrong track.

Thanks


----------



## loug1212

I have an odd situation here, maybe someone can give me some insight. I have been able to receive all the test channels on both my HR20 and H20 Since they came on. The HR20 passes all tests, the H20 passes all except the even 103b. The strange thing is my signals from 103b are horrible, ranging from 0-30. Also, my multiswitch is a WNC SWA-48 which is not supposed to be compatible(D refuses to replace it, swears it will work). Believe me, I'm not complaining, just trying to figure out why this is working and if I'm going to have a problem down the road. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## vurbano

marty45714 said:


> I can also confirm that you are correct about pressing Pause will make the 'black screen' go away.


Did nothing for me.


----------



## John4924

mag249 said:


> Just so I am clear before I have to start messing with wires and ladders......
> 
> Had the 5 dish installed earlier this week with the suggested multiswitch. I am running multiswitch->diplex in CCTV->20ft run->diplex out cctv->B converter->HR20-700.
> 
> I am getting searching for sat on 498 (as well as 480 and 481).
> 
> I have fine signal strength on 103 (a) and get all my local HD. I get 0's for all of 103 (b).
> 
> If i understand correctly, all I should have to do is rework the wiring so that it looks like this:
> 
> multiswitch->B converter->diplex in CCTV->diplex out CCTV->HR20-700.
> 
> Sorry for the basic question, but getting to my wires is a hassle and I want to make sure before I waste time if I am on the wrong track.
> 
> Thanks


I do not have your setup, but I have read in many instances here that what you intend to do is exactly correct, move the b-band converter upstream of the diplexers, right out of the multiswitch.

Let us know how this works out. 

Cheers,
John


----------



## Hdhead

I have read several posts that indicate if 498 has a blank screen but all other tests pass, including 480 & 481, that there is nothing to be concerned about and we will get all the HD without issue. Is this a correct statement? If so, why is everyone trying everything under the sun to see 498?


----------



## kenshejoe

I am a total novice here and this is my first post. I get confirmation that:

-103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed on 481 
-Seaching for signal on 480
-Searching for signal on 498

On 103b I am in the 70's on the even transponders and 0's on the odd. 

I have changed b-band converters and they work.

Same exact results on both TVs (HR20).

Any ideas?


----------



## newsbreaker

Folks, don't get too carried away with definitive statements about what "makes" this or that happen, because it's case by case.

I played with my HR20-100 for an hour yesterday morning to no satisfaction. Last night I completely ignored the unit, and about 10pm, channel 498 is suddenly working. I didn't use any of the 'tricks' or do anything to it. 

This morning...gone again. It's PURELY a software/D* issue. You might be able to 'fool' it on your unit, but that is inconsequential.


----------



## bobshults

Any chance these reception problems could be caused by installers using incorrect cable type like inferior RG6 or even RG59?


----------



## John4924

kenshejoe said:


> I am a total novice here and this is my first post. I get confirmation that:
> 
> -103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed on 481
> -Seaching for signal on 480
> -Searching for signal on 498
> 
> On 103b I am in the 70's on the even transponders and 0's on the odd.
> 
> I have changed b-band converters and they work.
> 
> Same exact results on both TVs (HR20).
> 
> Any ideas?


Do you have a multiswitch, and if so which one?

Are you diplexing OTA?


----------



## Juppers

I added 498 to my custom channel list, and now it is working everytime. Don't know if that has been suggested to be tried yet or not.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bobshults said:


> Any chance these reception problems could be caused by installers using incorrect cable type like inferior RG6 or even RG59?


Anything is possible right now....


----------



## garydean

Earl Bonovich said:


> Anything is possible right now....


Earl,
Would it make sense to add an audio stream to 498? I think it would help narrow down the issue of whether it's:
(a) Authorization - no picture or sound
(b) Video Decoder - sound no picture

Or maybe they make:
498-1 : 480i D10 Test Channel
498-2 : 480p D10 Test Channel
498-3 : 720p D10 Test Channel
498-4: 1080i D10 Test Channel

I think it would help narrow down some of the blank screen issues.


----------



## rjknyy

bobshults said:


> Any chance these reception problems could be caused by installers using incorrect cable type like inferior RG6 or even RG59?


I am sure it is possible, but I am not getting 498 and we moved into our newly built home 3 weeks ago


----------



## gfcninerfan

Does my conclusion make sense? I have been trying to figure out why I don't see the confirmation message. First, I tuned into ch 480/481. I isolated my tuners by recording on each so I could see if they see messages about even/odd. My one tuner will pick up both the even/odd for 103(b), but the other tuner doesn't pick up the even, just the odd signal. Does that mean I have a bad HR20-700?

Also, is the Zinwell SAM-6802 multiswitch model OK for the new setup? Its a 6x8, but I don't see any other model number on it like WB68.

I called D* yesterday and the CSRs weren't not that helpful. In a way I feel bad for them, if they received more training I think they would be better at their jobs.


----------



## RD in Fla

Earl Bonovich said:


> Anything is possible right now....


Doesn't sound promising.


----------



## stldave

John4924 said:


> Do you have a multiswitch, and if so which one?
> 
> Are you diplexing OTA?


Also a first time poster after lurking a while. I also had the problem of 480/481 not being seen by both tuners. Turns out it is was OTA related even though I thought it had been removed.

My 5LNB/HR20 install was done pretty well by DirecTV (and the installer knew to remove the diplexed OTA). But he made one mistake. He forgot to remove the splitter for antenna line near the Tuner 2 input (I guess he didn't see it in my rat's nest behind the TV stand  ). I just took it for granted that it had been removed.

Once I removed it, 480/481 worked fine on both tuners. I now see 480, 481 and 498 without any problems.

I guess the moral of the story is to also double check the satellite lines in addition to BBCs, etc.


----------



## The Scotsman

loug1212 said:


> I have an odd situation here, maybe someone can give me some insight. I have been able to receive all the test channels on both my HR20 and H20 Since they came on. The HR20 passes all tests, the H20 passes all except the even 103b. The strange thing is my signals from 103b are horrible, ranging from 0-30. Also, my multiswitch is a WNC SWA-48 which is not supposed to be compatible(D refuses to replace it, swears it will work). Believe me, I'm not complaining, just trying to figure out why this is working and if I'm going to have a problem down the road. Thanks in advance for any help


Hi Lou, the evens work with 18 volts down the coax and the odds are 13 volts. So, when your H20 tunes to the evens test channel, it would send 18 volts along the cable to the LNB. The only time I ever experienced a loss of 18 volt evens, was when I made the mistake of using an old length of RG6 that had been lying around in damp conditions my garage for a couple of years. There had also been rain water getting in and with the corrosion and all, it allowed the easier challenge of passing 13V but failed with 18 volts. Is all your cabling brand new and are the H20 connections confirmed as having good clean connections? The fact that it's just your H20 and not your HR20, at least narrows down and points to which cables you need to check. I don't recognise your multi switch but I don't see that being the problem. That is assuming both your H20 and HR20 are connected through the multi switch. I don't use a multi switch at all. My receivers are connected directly to the four wires from the lnb assembly. Let me know how you get on. Archie.

Further suggestion - keep in mind the possibility of bypassing your multi switch with a female to female F connector. If necessary, use that to connect your H20 directly to the LNB assembly. If your evens problem is still there, then at least you'll know your multi switch is working ok.


----------



## wjHunter

bobshults said:


> Any chance these reception problems could be caused by installers using incorrect cable type like inferior RG6 or even RG59?


I cannot see channel 498 successfully and I have a straight run of quality new cable installed by Direct TV tech into B-Band converters right into my HR20-700 (No Switch).

My point of view being a software guy - it's a classic version 1.0 software bug that you didn't see in internal testing. There are always bugs that show up the first time you roll out a new capability into the field.


----------



## Ken984

gfcninerfan said:


> Does my conclusion make sense? I have been trying to figure out why I don't see the confirmation message. First, I tuned into ch 480/481. I isolated my tuners by recording on each so I could see if they see messages about even/odd. My one tuner will pick up both the even/odd for 103(b), but the other tuner doesn't pick up the even, just the odd signal. Does that mean I have a bad HR20-700?
> 
> Also, is the Zinwell SAM-6802 multiswitch model OK for the new setup? Its a 6x8, but I don't see any other model number on it like WB68.
> 
> I called D* yesterday and the CSRs weren't not that helpful. In a way I feel bad for them, if they received more training I think they would be better at their jobs.


That multiswitch is not compatible, they need to give you a wb68.


----------



## bobshults

wjHunter said:


> I cannot see channel 498 successfully and I have a straight run of quality new cable installed by Direct TV tech into B-Band converters right into my HR20-700 (No Switch).
> 
> My point of view being a software guy - it's a classic version 1.0 software bug that you didn't see in internal testing. There are always bugs that show up the first time you roll out a new capability into the field.


You may be right. Being a retired electronics tech and PC hardware support person I tend to look for hardware solutions...but I'd be happy to blame it on software. I'll be happier when a resolution is found and implemented.

Oh yes... and based on your response I'll definitely hold off on running new cable with new connectors.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Vid58 said:


> OK. I'm pretty new to this whole "sucking TV from the sky" concept. Can someone point me to a site with a good description of what multiswitches are used for. I'm pretty sure I don't have one, but I want to educate my self on it.


 Here is a description: http://www.hometech.com/learn/dss.html

Here is a photo: http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn...usermenual/multi_switch/pictures/sdc_5401.jpg


----------



## cdavis0720

wjHunter said:


> I cannot see channel 498 successfully and I have a straight run of quality new cable installed by Direct TV tech into B-Band converters right into my HR20-700 (No Switch).
> 
> My point of view being a software guy - it's a classic version 1.0 software bug that you didn't see in internal testing. There are always bugs that show up the first time you roll out a new capability into the field.


Not being the most technically savvy person around (hardware or software). I just know enough to get myself in trouble. I would wonder why you think a software issue? If that was the case wouldn't the problem only effect people using certain versions? Just curious is all.

For the record, I have been receiving all the test channels fine with the last two CE versions.

Carl


----------



## bobshults

cdavis0720 said:


> Not being the most technically savvy person around (hardware or software). I just know enough to get myself in trouble. I would wonder why you think a software issue? If that was the case wouldn't the problem only effect people using certain versions? Just curious is all.
> 
> For the record, I have been receiving all the test channels fine with the last two CE versions.
> 
> Carl


In theory, the problem may have been there all along in all versions just lurking in the background unused. Then, upon implementation of mpeg4 from 103b it revealed itself as a programming dificiency. In theory.


----------



## gdc965

Have had 480/481 showing good, but never had the confirmation slide on 498. Tried what has been suggested with the native on/off, going to other channels and back, etc..Didn't work for me until I tried it while on a channel transmitting in 1080i. 498 was showing transmitting in 720 and screen remained blank prior to trying this.

This is what I did to receive confirmation slide on 498:
Found channel transmitting in 1080i. While on that channel, set native to Off and deselected all except 1080. Went to 498 and the confirmation page showed up. Left it on 498 and turned native On and selected all resolutions. Changed channels and when back to 498. Confirmation slide still visible.

I have the wb68 switch and a HR20.

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## TomA

stldave said:


> Also a first time poster after lurking a while. I also had the problem of 480/481 not being seen by both tuners. Turns out it is was OTA related even though I thought it had been removed.
> 
> My 5LNB/HR20 install was done pretty well by DirecTV (and the installer knew to remove the diplexed OTA). But he made one mistake. He forgot to remove the splitter for antenna line near the Tuner 2 input (I guess he didn't see it in my rat's nest behind the TV stand  ). I just took it for granted that it had been removed.
> 
> Once I removed it, 480/481 worked fine on both tuners. I now see 480, 481 and 498 without any problems.
> 
> I guess the moral of the story is to also double check the satellite lines in addition to BBCs, etc.


First time poster here as well. I have the same setup you descriibed, but with an H20, and I'm seeing the test pages with OTA loop still multiplexed through my 3- LNB the installer left in place for the D* locals. So I had to purchase the locals, but can step up to the local HD broadcasts.

Would that point to the HR20 as the issue?


----------



## Marvin

I get the confirmed working on the two B band test channels but the blank screen on 489 and nothing has worked to correct that, but Im figuring its a software problem on D*'s end or something and Im not gonna worry about not getting a slide thing on 498 unless they finally launch the new channels and I cant get them...then I'll worry.


----------



## mjwagner

wheelswagz said:


> To confess, I was one of those "troublemakers" that said a Zinwell multiswitch was needed for the new satellite. But this link shows a good listing of the dishes available and the supported multiswitches. My old multiswitch was a Terk BMS-58, and as this link shows, it is not supported with the Slimline 5LNB.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/directv_dish_antenna_types.asp


wheelswagz,
Be careful with even the list on Solidsignal. While folks will probably be fine with the switches that are listed there as compatible I have noticed at least one, the WNC SWA-48 that is working fine for me, that is not listed as compatible.

What I would really like to see is a list of compatible multi-switches published by D! That way folks would have something "official" that hey could show the installer to ensure that they are getting equipment that will work.


----------



## Tibs

Mine started working just now. I had downloaded one of those Ambinet TV Spirit of Japan HD shows, it ran out of downloaded show - I then went to 498 it showed the show paused, went to 480 and back to 498 show paused, 481 to 498 show paused. Channel 70 to 498 gray screen. Went back into DOD and now the slide is working - even when I go to live tv move around and stuff.

Either they just fixed something or whatever was causing my receiver not to work is working now.


----------



## mag249

mag249 said:


> Just so I am clear before I have to start messing with wires and ladders......
> 
> Had the 5 dish installed earlier this week with the suggested multiswitch. I am running multiswitch->diplex in CCTV->20ft run->diplex out cctv->B converter->HR20-700.
> 
> I am getting searching for sat on 498 (as well as 480 and 481).
> 
> I have fine signal strength on 103 (a) and get all my local HD. I get 0's for all of 103 (b).
> 
> If i understand correctly, all I should have to do is rework the wiring so that it looks like this:
> 
> multiswitch->B converter->diplex in CCTV->diplex out CCTV->HR20-700.
> 
> Sorry for the basic question, but getting to my wires is a hassle and I want to make sure before I waste time if I am on the wrong track.
> 
> Thanks


Just reordered the B converter as described above and now get 498, 480 and 481 clear as a bell. Thanks for all the assistance!


----------



## Davenlr

I don't have the 498 problem so I can't try this....but someonewho can't get 498 (grey screen, no errors) might try hooking the 480i output (composite or s-video) to a spare input on their tv and see if the box is actually receiving the slide and just not putting it out to HD. 480i is the lowest common output and everything should be output fromm that port regardless of any other settings. Just a thought...


----------



## Tom Robertson

mjwagner said:


> wheelswagz,
> Be careful with even the list on Solidsignal. While folks will probably be fine with the switches that are listed there as compatible I have noticed at least one, the WNC SWA-48 that is working fine for me, that is not listed as compatible.
> 
> What I would really like to see is a list of compatible multi-switches published by D! That way folks would have something "official" that hey could show the installer to ensure that they are getting equipment that will work.


To my knowledge, if DIRECTV produced a compatible list it would only include the Zinwell wb68 and wb616. I fear you will run into problems with the WNC SWA-48, tho I have no direct evidence you will. Be prepared. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## loug1212

Thanks Scotsman. I'll try your suggestions and keep you posted. I have an alignment scheduled for Monday so maybe that will do the trick. I see you're in my neck of the woods. Thanks again.


----------



## mkatts

My set up and worked for me to get 498 back...

HR20-700. 
AT9
no multiswitch
BBC's installed.
Notive mode off. Only have 1080i resolution enbabled on HR20-700.
Sammy 42" plasma.
HDMI input.

Came home after work last night and had ch498 with congrats screen.
Read here about 480/481. Tested them. Nothing. Did a soft boot and they started working, but lost 498.

Several softboots, no joy.

Read about changing native off/on then ch to 72>73>498.
Didn't work.

Turned native on and turned on 480P and 720P resolution. Then did the 
ch 72>73>498

And again I get the congrats screen and also get success on 480/481.

Hope this helps others.

Go Bucks!


----------



## loug1212

mjwagner said:


> wheelswagz,
> Be careful with even the list on Solidsignal. While folks will probably be fine with the switches that are listed there as compatible I have noticed at least one, the WNC SWA-48 that is working fine for me, that is not listed as compatible.
> 
> What I would really like to see is a list of compatible multi-switches published by D! That way folks would have something "official" that hey could show the installer to ensure that they are getting equipment that will work.


I also have the WNC SWA-48 and it seems to be working. I called D to get it changed but they said it wasn't necessary. So far they are right.


----------



## LightGuy48

I was getting the grey screen on both my HR20's here. I did the 480->481->498 and one of them popped up, the other still isn't working.

Even tried the 72->73->498, no dice.


----------



## F1 Fan

LightGuy48 said:


> Nothing here.... just a grey screen, but no searching for signal or channel unavailable message.
> 
> Tried it on two HR20's.


Try turning both HR20s to 498 at same time (might need your remotes in rf or someone to help you).

Earl posted yesterday that if you have two and turn them to 498 at same time the double signal sometimes kicks the wb68 over and works from then on. A lot of people with 2 HR20s are reporting this to work IIRC.


----------



## HD30TV

Left the DVR on 498 before I turned it off around 3a this morning... turned it back on around 10a when I got up, and still just the now fashionable "gray screen".


I don't even feel worried or mad anymore... I feel honored. I get the beautiful gray, or black, screen and you all get an ugly 1080i info slide. HA!


----------



## Ryanm86

Could these problems be the cause of a bad convertor?


----------



## patchs

I just had an installer here to put in the 5 LNB dish to go with my already installed HR20.
We can't get the slide on 498 but he said signal strength is the key, and I'm getting mid 90s, so we should be OK.
I tried the 72, 73, back to 498, it didn't work.


----------



## John4924

patchs said:


> I just had an installer here to put in the 5 LNB dish to go with my already installed HR20.
> We can't get the slide on 498 but he said signal strength is the key, and I'm getting mid 90s, so we should be OK.
> I tried the 72, 73, back to 498, it didn't work.


Do you have a multiswitch, if so which one?

And, are you diplexing OTA?


----------



## patchs

John4924 said:


> Do you have a multiswitch, if so which one?
> 
> And, are you diplexing OTA?


I asked the installer about the multiswitch, he said we didn't need one.
I know OTA means over the air, but I don't know what diplexing means.
But I was just going through my channels, and I live in the Syracuse NY market, and I was getting banners for HD feeds as well as the regular ones.
It gave me a message it was searching the OTA tuner for them.


----------



## Davenlr

hd30tv: Can you see 498 on the 480i composite or svideo output?


----------



## JLF

Ryanm86 said:


> Could these problems be the cause of a bad convertor?


This was brought up as possible but doubtful. The H20 and HR20 use the same chip, and problems are with only the HR20.

I haven't looked up the specs for that chip, but most modern chips such as these are controlled by software. This way the chips can be used in many different configs and can be changed as technology changes.

My first guess would be the software dealing with the decoding of the MPEG4 stream. The problem D* seems to be having is being able to reproduce the problem reliably so they can nail down the flaw. When the software goes to decode the stream it does not decode correctly so the data output to the tv is 'scrambled'. One symptom of this is that it tries to display the output as 720p instead of 1080i.

Of course this is only my guess without knowing all the technology involved. I have a background in both electronics and software, but by no means anything near an expert in either.


----------



## baritony

Ok I have a hr20-100 and a hr20-700


On the 100, the 498 slide comes up just fine.

On the 700 it is black. However, it took some messing around to get the box to get into 1080i mode. After I got that worked out, still black screen on the 700.

I read about the about channels 480 and 481.

On the 700, I went to 480 and 481 and I get a display on the bottom stating the the BBC is working, BUT i have to be in 1080i mode, if not, I got a searching message.

So I went to the 100, which 498 does show the slide, and it too states on channel 480 and 481 that my BBC are working.

So I believe its just a glitch and not to worry about it until REAL content gets pushed along.

Hope this helps somebody!

Hr20-100 is on the national release. The hr20-700 is on the latest CE release.


----------



## MiamiPhins

I think we need a poll of how many people have it working with the HR20-700 and how many have it working with the HR20-100.


----------



## John4924

patchs said:


> I asked the installer about the multiswitch, he said we didn't need one.
> I know OTA means over the air, but I don't know what diplexing means.
> But I was just going through my channels, and I live in the Syracuse NY market, and I was getting banners for HD feeds as well as the regular ones.
> It gave me a message it was searching the OTA tuner for them.


Do you get your locals in HD via Directv?

I assume your receiver is configured for the 5lnb sat?

If you are using an antenna, did you configure the receiver for antenna?

Diplexers are "splitters" that combine sat feeds with antenna feeds into one cable, then at the receiver "split" them back into two feeds [sat & antenna]

Do you see anything like that behind your receiver?

fyi...this is what a diplexer looks like...

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...origkw=diplexer&kw=diplexer&parentPage=search


----------



## patchs

John4924 said:


> Do you get your locals in HD via Directv?
> 
> I assume your receiver is configured for the 5lnb sat?
> 
> If you are using an antenna, did you configure the receiver for antenna?
> 
> Diplexers are "splitters" that combine sat feeds with antenna feeds into one cable, then at the receiver "split" them back into two feeds [sat & antenna]
> 
> Do you see anything like that behind your receiver?
> 
> fyi...this is what a diplexer looks like...
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...origkw=diplexer&kw=diplexer&parentPage=search


Yes, the receiver is configured for the 5 LNB sat.
I do not use and antenna (live at the bottom of a hill).
The only thing I have behind the receiver is the BBCs.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## John4924

baritony said:


> Ok I have a hr20-100 and a hr20-700
> 
> On the 100, the 498 slide comes up just fine.
> 
> On the 700 it is black. However, it took some messing around to get the box to get into 1080i mode. After I got that worked out, still black screen on the 700.
> 
> I read about the about channels 480 and 481.
> 
> On the 700, I went to 480 and 481 and I get a display on the bottom stating the the BBC is working, BUT i have to be in 1080i mode, if not, I got a searching message.
> 
> So I went to the 100, which 498 does show the slide, and it too states on channel 480 and 481 that my BBC are working.
> 
> So I believe its just a glitch and not to worry about it until REAL content gets pushed along.
> 
> Hope this helps somebody!
> 
> Hr20-100 is on the national release. The hr20-700 is on the latest CE release.


I know this may be a stretch, but can you easily "swap" the two receivers to see if the problem remains with the 700? This would be a good data point.


----------



## donshan

MercurialIN said:


> Thank you so much for your help. This problem has been really bothering me. I did check sat 101 on both tuners and get readings in the mid to upper 90's. I did try taking the BBC off that tuner and I replaced it with a new BBC and made sure the connection was tight. That was an issue I was concerned about, it seems to be as tight as I can get it. Don't have a wrench unfortunately. Don't worry about explaining things in detail I appreciate it actually. Not very versed in the technical stuff. I know how to operate the equipment just not confident about hooking things up.
> 
> PS. Just now I went back and removed the cable from tuner one and checked the connections and made sure the copper wire was straight, it was, checked the cables from the tuner clear down the line to where it goes through the floor through the basement and out to the dish. All seem tight. I guess I'll call the installer that I use and get his take on it next week. Too tired to try anything else right now.


You have checked the simple things. You should not be expected to do any more. I think your installer has the tools etc. to check this out, a*nd that is their job, not the customers*. There is a real problem to fix.

I hope he cares enough "to give you the very best!"


----------



## Canis Lupus

Yes. Using composite with an HR20-700 and SD TV, I can see 498, 480 and 481 (all passing tests) and with only 480i selected on the HR-20 with Native Off.



Davenlr said:


> hd30tv: Can you see 498 on the 480i composite or svideo output?


----------



## Jon J

patchs said:


> I asked the installer about the multiswitch, he said we didn't need one.


If you only have two receivers, it is true you don't *need* a multiswitch. But, since DTV will provide one free if needed, can you contact the installer and explain you intend to add a receiver and it will be necessary then so you would like to have a multiswitch?

Free is good.


----------



## skoobyd27

2 out of 3 working here.
h20-600 - slide
hr20-100 - slide today (was not there yesterday)
hr20-700 - grey screen (480 & 481 check out fine)


----------



## Davenlr

Canis Lupis: Were you unable to view using HD but 480i worked?


----------



## patchs

Jon J said:


> If you only have two receivers, it is true you don't *need* a multiswitch. But, since DTV will provide one free if needed, can you contact the installer and explain you intend to add a receiver and it will be necessary then so you would like to have a multiswitch?
> 
> Free is good.


Too late now, he's gone.


----------



## lolaker99

Kept playing with my system (HR20-700) started recording channel 72 switched back to 498 nothing. Then started recording cahnnel 73 along with 72. Switched back to 498 after canceling the recording on 73 finally got the slide on 498. Switched back to 73 than 72 then back to 498 and I lost the slide.


----------



## Paul A

This may have already been covered.

I have two different Congratulations screens showing on different receivers. How can that be?

On the HR20-700 (latest CE) and H20 it shows:

"Your HD setup is correct and you are seeing the broadcast from our new HD satellite. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 *LAUNCHING *in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."

The HR20-100 shows:

"Your HD setup is correct and you are seeing the broadcast from our new HD satellite. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 *AVAILABLE *in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."

The situation with the former example is good in that I can change channels on both receivers and 498 congrats message pops right up.

The latter still requires pressing pause for the congrats screen to display.

Is this message somehow stored in a cache? I can understand why marketing may have wanted to tweak the wording after issueing the first slide but I don't understand that IF this is being broadcast, why the two different messages.

Paul


----------



## notnufbw

Recently an old Philips HD receiver conked out and was replaced with an H20. The old receiver had a "TV Out" connection and via that connection a signal was somehow sent back through the same cable coming out of the wall and over to a TV in the adjoining bathroom. There were two diplexers between the wall outlet and the satellite box and cables connected to all 6 connections on the two diplexers. I have no idea how the cable inside the wall was done but I'm starting to suspect a diplexer(or splitter of some sort) hidden somewhere may explain why the H20 is showing the "searching for signal" message on 480, 481, 498. The two diplexers described above were removed when the H20 was installed because it has no "TV Out" connection. Now my guess is that there is still one or more diplexers somewhere that got the signal over to the bathroom TV. Is this a possibility or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## Smuuth

Jon J said:


> If you only have two receivers, it is true you don't *need* a multiswitch. But, since DTV will provide one free if needed, can you contact the installer and explain you intend to add a receiver and it will be necessary then so you would like to have a multiswitch?
> 
> Free is good.


The key phrase in your statement is "free if needed" - If the customer has 4 or less tuners, there is no reason to install a multiswitch and none will be on the work order for the installer. He would have to ask for a change order to add one.


----------



## LameLefty

Paul A said:


> This may have already been covered.
> 
> I have two different Congratulations screens showing on different receivers. How can that be?
> 
> On the HR20-700 (latest CE) and H20 it shows:
> 
> "Your HD setup is correct and you are seeing the broadcast from our new HD satellite. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 *LAUNCHING *in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> The HR20-100 shows:
> 
> "Your HD setup is correct and you are seeing the broadcast from our new HD satellite. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 *AVAILABLE *in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> The situation with the former example is good in that I can change channels on both receivers and 498 congrats message pops right up.
> 
> The latter still requires pressing pause for the congrats screen to display.
> 
> Is this message somehow stored in a cachce somehow? I can understand why marketing may have wanted to tweak the wording but I don't understand that IF this is being broadcast, why the two different messages.
> 
> Paul


Are you sure? How weird is that . . .

Mine says, ". . . By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."

I think it has said that the entire time.


----------



## MnGuy

LameLefty said:


> Are you sure? How weird is that . . .
> 
> Mine says, ". . . By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> I think it has said that the entire time.


Mine says: "You are a loser! It is in the mid 70s and sunny in Minnneapolis, and summer is almost over. Get off your a** and go outside. The new channels will be here when they are here!"

How weird is that?


----------



## cdavis0720

MnGuy said:


> Mine says: "You are a loser! It is in the mid 70s and sunny in Minnneapolis, and summer is almost over. Get off your a** and go outside. The new channels will be here when they are here!"
> 
> How weird is that?


LOL!!!!! I'm trying to figure out how my wife took over MnGuy's receiver.......


----------



## bwaldron

MnGuy said:


> Mine says: "You are a loser! It is in the mid 70s and sunny in Minnneapolis, and summer is almost over. Get off your a** and go outside. The new channels will be here when they are here!"


Don't confuse channel 498 with your spouse


----------



## cdavis0720

bwaldron said:


> Don't confuse channel 498 with your spouse


Why Not...... they are both the same thing over and over and over.......

Just kidding honey....

Boy those channels better get here soon.... looks like I'll be spending more time alone.


----------



## ChicagoTC

MnGuy said:


> Mine says: "You are a loser! It is in the mid 70s and sunny in Minnneapolis, and summer is almost over. Get off your a** and go outside. The new channels will be here when they are here!"
> 
> How weird is that?


Maybe the best post of the thread :lol:


----------



## Indiana627

Paul A said:


> This may have already been covered.
> 
> I have two different Congratulations screens showing on different receivers. How can that be?
> 
> On the HR20-700 (latest CE) and H20 it shows:
> 
> "Your HD setup is correct and you are seeing the broadcast from our new HD satellite. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 *LAUNCHING *in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> The HR20-100 shows:
> 
> "Your HD setup is correct and you are seeing the broadcast from our new HD satellite. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 *AVAILABLE *in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> The situation with the former example is good in that I can change channels on both receivers and 498 congrats message pops right up.
> 
> The latter still requires pressing pause for the congrats screen to display.
> 
> Is this message somehow stored in a cache? I can understand why marketing may have wanted to tweak the wording after issueing the first slide but I don't understand that IF this is being broadcast, why the two different messages.
> 
> Paul


My HR20-100 says *launching*.


----------



## John4924

lolaker99 said:


> Kept playing with my system (HR20-700) started recording channel 72 switched back to 498 nothing. Then started recording cahnnel 73 along with 72. Switched back to 498 after canceling the recording on 73 finally got the slide on 498. Switched back to 73 than 72 then back to 498 and I lost the slide.


Then your problem is with just one of the tuners. To isolate, disconnect one and try to tune 498. Then hook the disconnected one back up, and disconnect the other and try to tune 498. [I "think" the HR20 will work with just one sat connection?]

Then "swap" the cables between the tuners to see if it is a wiring problem.

My first inclination would be that something is wired differently between the two tuners, like a diplexer in one of the lines, a bad connection, bad bbc?

Cheers,
John


----------



## cwdonahue

After reading this thread and following the saga of Ch. 498 at times during the day on Friday, I was wondering what I find on my system when I got home from work.

HR20-100 worked perfectly on both tuners.
H20-600 didn't work at first, but once I moved the BBC in front of the diplexer with my OTA (thanks to a reminder posted in this thread), it worked perfectly, too.

So, ready to go here in Chicagoland. Bring it on!
I have 4 lines from my dish to my 3 receivers. No intermediate multiswitch involved. I am running only the current available national software releases on my receivers. No CEs.


----------



## John4924

djr said:


> HR20 #1
> Tuner 1 & 2 connected (RG6)
> HDMI connection to HD TV
> Channel 480 & 481 good (channel 499 was good)
> Channel 498 good
> 
> HR20 #2
> Tuner 1 connected (no SWM - RG59)
> S-Video connection to SD TV
> Channel 480 & 481 good (channel 499 was good)
> Channel 498 - grey screen - no slide - no searching for satellite
> tried switching through channels, then returning to 498 - no change
> 
> WB68 Multiswitch


Just a dumb question: Why do you have an HR20 connected to an SD TV?


----------



## LameLefty

John4924 said:


> Just a dumb question: Why do you have an HR20 connected to an SD TV?


Perhaps he just hasn't gotten around to buying another HDTV. I'm thinking of doing the same thing, actually, until I upgrade the bedroom TV.


----------



## djr

John4924 said:


> Just a dumb question: Why do you have an HR20 connected to an SD TV?


1) It was free
2) It has a very good picture on my 36" Toshiba - HD channels look great in letterbox
3) It is SWM capable
4) VOD capable
5) Santa may bring new HD (shhhhhh!)


----------



## Vid58

Bob Coxner said:


> Here is a description: http://www.hometech.com/learn/dss.html
> 
> Here is a photo: http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn...usermenual/multi_switch/pictures/sdc_5401.jpg


Thanks Bob. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## Jestr40

lolaker99 said:


> Kept playing with my system (HR20-700) started recording channel 72 switched back to 498 nothing. Then started recording cahnnel 73 along with 72. Switched back to 498 after canceling the recording on 73 finally got the slide on 498. Switched back to 73 than 72 then back to 498 and I lost the slide.


This worked for me also on my HR20 - 700.

I feel a little better now.:grin:


----------



## RotoFan07

F1 Fan said:


> HR20-100 NR
> WB68
> Native Mode.
> 
> *Black screen on 498*. Receiver showing 720p. No searching for satellite but no picture either. Channel up (to change tuner) channel up again, then 498 (so on other tuner) still same black screen.
> 
> Used to get 499 ok on both tuners.
> 
> just checked signals on both tuners lowest tp is 89. Range from 89-97 on both tuners.
> 
> Done a Menu Reset. Still the same.
> 
> FYI: A post in this thread from someone in Austin (90m west of me) has it, and someone in Conroe (45 E of me) also has it.


This is exactly what I get. My other receiver (H20) works fine with Slide Screen in 1080i.


----------



## mjwagner

loug1212 said:


> I also have the WNC SWA-48 and it seems to be working. I called D to get it changed but they said it wasn't necessary. So far they are right.


This certainly supports my suggestion that D should publicly publish a list of compatible and approved multi-switches that support the new HD channels. That would alleviate the apparent confusion here, for customers, and for installers. It seems obvious to me that this would be in the best interest of all parties.

Based on my own experience, and others, the list certainly contains multi-switches other than just Zinwell.


----------



## John4924

djr said:


> 1) It was free
> 2) It has a very good picture on my 36" Toshiba - HD channels look great in letterbox
> 3) It is SWM capable
> 4) VOD capable
> 5) Santa may bring new HD (shhhhhh!)


Ahh....."free" that is the magic word! 

I forget that I had to pay the $299 for all three of mine 6 months ago! :lol:

[I said it was a dumb question  ]

Cheers,
John


----------



## bwaldron

John4924 said:


> Just a dumb question: Why do you have an HR20 connected to an SD TV?


Why not? Not much difference in equipment cost, and it allows you to receive the unique HD channels (albeit obviously in SD quality). It can also serve as an ATSC tuner for older SD TVs that don't have one.


----------



## djr

bwaldron said:


> Why not? Not much difference in equipment cost, and it allows you to receive the unique HD channels (albeit obviously in SD quality). It can also serve as an ATSC tuner for older SD TVs that don't have one.


Good point. I hadn't thought about the digital tuner. Thanks.


----------



## dugger66

OK, now I'm truly confused... two systems here at home, H20-100 (connected to an LCD with HDMI) and an HR20-700 (connected to a DLP with HDMI.) Both are running current national release software (and have only had national releases, since installed 6 months ago.) Both systems receive and display mpeg2 and OTA HD signals just fine (OTA via dedicated antenna, no diplexing.)

On the H20, I get get good results on 480, 481 and 498 -- first time and every time.

On the HR20, I get good results on 480 and 481 (first and every time) but initially never see the slide on 498 (just a black screen.) However, I have foud that on my HR20 I can (I believe) get either tuner to show me the picture on 498 if I first go through 480 and 481 then jump to 498.

From what I've been reading here, I first thought I had a problem with one tuner, but now I am confused because it seems that both tuners behave the same and both can get to channel 498 if I first go through 480 and 481. To test this, I've been setting two channels to record (fox news and E in my case) and then changing channels and picking one "tuner" (recording) to cancel. After going through the 480, 481, 498 sequence, it works. Then I put the tuner I was working on back into record mode on the chanell it started with, and repeat the process with the other tuner.

So, am I really testing both tuners this way (think so) and does anyone have any similar results or ideas about what this means?


P.S. I've tried switching BBCs and cables, that hasn't made any difference.


----------



## donshan

Earl Bonovich said:


> Anything is possible right now....


First I agree completely with you about people with problems receiving the 498 "slide" should not panic and start changing their set up. I suspect this single "silde" is not a fair test.

I would like to suggest the possibility that D* may unintentionally created issues by putting on a single "slide" on the 498 channel and this has been posted by others too ( can't find the link right now).

First there is no such thing as a single frame "slide" displayed on a TV. In order to display any picture on our HDTVs there must be 30 frames per second, even if it is exactly a repeat of the same frame to create the illusion of a "slide".

MPEG is for motion video and works by first sending just one full frame. Then each additional frame is just the changes that occur from frame 1. In normal video these changes occur rapidly , but in the case of a "slide" there are no changes from frame 1 so MPEG would have little "change " data after frame one to work with. If D* had included even two slides this would have automatically triggered a full "scene change" and new first frame at the slide change- something MPEG handles well. In ordinary video scenes change so rapidly that MPEG sends a new first frame at rapid intervals . Our receivers usually have to wait for that full first frame to appear in order to lock on to the signal and that is one of the reasons for the short delay when you first tune to a new channel.

MPEG normally sends a new first full frame at intervals anyway, and this is one of the options available during encoding. However sending just one single "slide" requires different encoding settings than standard video to be sure that a full frame is sent at frequent intervals. Just to give an example to illustrate my point, if this slide were MPEG encoded without frequent resends of a new full frame of the slide , our receivers may be sitting there waiting and not receiving a new first full frame from the MPEG. By doing tricks such as pause, we get the receiver to lock on to this "single slide" MPEG.

The solution could be as simple as D* adding ANY sort off motion to their graphic, such as the previous Sports schedule where the text changed at intervals. Just dividing the current message from one "slide" into two "slides" would force MPEG to have some "motion" and give our receivers a better chance of locking onto the signal.

Just my 2 cents worth, and maybe this is not the issue either, but it is a fair question for D* technical people. If they have used the standard default MPEG motion video settings to encode only one slide with no motion, they certainly have created a very tough test of for our receivers to lock on to. When true video appears there may be no problems.


----------



## Paul A

LameLefty said:


> Are you sure? How weird is that . . .
> 
> Mine says, ". . . By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> I think it has said that the entire time.


Hey Lefty,

First off, thanks for your contribution to the forum.

This makes no sense to me whatsoever so here are some pics of the screenshots from my 3 receivers.

Paul


----------



## bwaldron

Paul A said:


> Hey Lefty,
> 
> First off, thanks for your contribution to the forum.
> 
> This makes no sense to me whatsoever so here are some pics of the screenshots from my 3 receivers.
> 
> Paul


That is definitely odd and interesting. My two boxes both say "launching" BTW.


----------



## RotoFan07

Checked with a neighbor of mine (2 blocks away) who just D* installed two days ago and has the same setup installed as I do (1 HR 20-700 and 1 H20-600).

He gets the slide on his H20 in 1080i on channel 498.

He does not get the slide on the HR20, but black screen shows in 720p

Channels 480 and 481 check out OK.

That is exactly, what I am getting, so I am not too concerned right now. Everything must be different based on location or something.


----------



## MikeR7

Suggestion for the engineers. Why not just put up one new HD channel, CNN for example and see what kind of results we get?


----------



## JLF

Paul A said:


> Hey Lefty,
> 
> First off, thanks for your contribution to the forum.
> 
> This makes no sense to me whatsoever so here are some pics of the screenshots from my 3 receivers.
> 
> Paul


I know my H20 has said 'Launching' the whole time (At least from the time I got out of bed after it was put up).


----------



## Paul A

bwaldron said:


> That is definitely odd and interesting. My two boxes both say "launching" BTW.


Yes indeed.

Both "launching" receivers (H20, HR20-700) give me no trouble (now) of viewing the image once I tune to 498.

The "available" receiver (HR20-100) gives me trouble in that I have to press pause in order for the image to be viewed.

I've reset these units many times in order to work out the 498 issues.

Paul


----------



## Davenlr

I agree. A single slide isn't a good test. D* should just put up "the 101" simulcast or some other internal channel for us to test with. I've noticed many times on NBC the screen will scramble and stay scrambled until they do a scene change, then it will pop back in fine.


----------



## LameLefty

Paul A said:


> This makes no sense to me whatsoever so here are some pics of the screenshots from my 3 receivers.


Whoa. That is some weirdness for sure.


----------



## HD30TV

Paul A said:


> I've reset these units many times in order to work out the 498 issues.
> 
> Paul


I've thought about doing this as well, but isn't there chance of ruining the HR20 if do that; even with just soft remote & menu-based resets?


----------



## LameLefty

HD30TV said:


> I've thought about doing this as well, but isn't there chance of ruining the HR20 if do that; even with just soft remote & menu-based resets?


Well, I've reset my box dozens of times with no ill effects. I've had it for 11 months and gone through many of the early lockup, black screens of death, bad recordings, etc., plus almost every single CE since "Santa" last December. It's still going strong! Hey, is "Pace" just a cover for Timex? :lol:


----------



## HD30TV

Probly mentioned a few times before, but even though I only get the gray/black screen on 498, the banner displays "English DD" in the lower right hand corner, showing its an HD channel with DD audio capabilities (even though there is no audio present).


----------



## chef8181

No joy here on my HR20. I'm getting the grey screen. Tried the channel switching and still doesn't work.


----------



## Paul A

HD30TV said:


> I've thought about doing this as well, but isn't there chance of ruining the HR20 if do that; even with just soft remote & menu-based resets?


I don't think so. Think about how many computers get reset every day?

Paul

PS Paul A nor Heinz will not be held responsible if your receiver implodes upon your next reset. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## febdragon

I am getting the congratulation slide on chn 498 in Santa Clara.. 95054.. Couple of more days to wait....


----------



## HIGHWAY

i was getting 498 black screen last two day,s i was on yes hd went to 498 congratulation slide on in n.e. pa.


----------



## camilian

Got off the phone with a CSR. Was told that "it's not 498, you should be checking 499" I told him " no, it is 498.. when I go to 499 it takes me to 498" he said "well that is an issue, I am sending you some new converters" I tried to explain that not getting 499 was not an issue, he said it was. I decided to see if he had a time for the new channels to launch, he told me "it was supposed to be the 19th. Now all I know is that it is going to be awhile" I asked what "awhile" meant, he could not tell me.


I am aware all this information is wrong... just thought it was funny... and sad


----------



## pattcap

MikeR7 said:


> Suggestion for the engineers. Why not just put up one new HD channel, CNN for example and see what kind of results we get?


I think D* is highly concerned that if there are any problems, their competitors will try and use it against them, regardless of how small it may be.

D* is now going through what Microsoft has to deal with when they come out with a new OS, it has to work with so many different hardware configurations......Yikes!

The delay is seemingly painful, but this launch is a huge deal for D* and they want to get it right

One thing about the delay, I was thinking they would start with a few and quickly add new groups. It looks like due to time ie the end of September, when they turn them on, they will turn almost all of them on at the same time


----------



## fafner

LameLefty said:


> Whoa. That is some weirdness for sure.


Does anyone at all have any info at all about why some receivers say "available" and others say "launching?"

This indicates that D* is sending at least two different "slides" or two differenct "channels" or two different "somethings." Is there a pattern to which kind of receiver gets "launching" vs which gets "available?" Since one user reports getting both in his house at the same time (on different receivers), it seems the "slide" that a user gets is not related to his/her account status, locatioin or any other common variable. Can anyone think of a reason why a person would get both other than the type of receiver he has?

This is signifcant enough that someone who knows more than I do should investigate.

fafner


----------



## fpd917

I have had 498 working since they started testing the channel but today I tried it and no dice. I have not changed anything, I did not force the new CE last night(I will tonight though). So what gives?


----------



## DaveEv

fafner said:


> Does anyone at all have any info at all about why some receivers say "available" and others say "launching?"
> 
> This indicates that D* is sending at least two different "slides" or two differenct "channels" or two different "somethings." Is there a pattern to which kind of receiver gets "launching" vs which gets "available?" Since one user reports getting both in his house at the same time (on different receivers), it seems the "slide" that a user gets is not related to his/her account status, locatioin or any other common variable. Can anyone think of a reason why a person would get both other than the type of receiver he has?
> 
> This is signifcant enough that someone who knows more than I do should investigate.
> 
> fafner


None of the tricks mentioned previously have worked for me to get the slide to appear, but just went to check signal strengths, and when I left that screen, lo and behold I had the slide. On this hr20-700 it reads "launching".


----------



## paulman182

I went to compare my receivers as to the "launching/available" issue and discovered I now get black screen on 498 on the two HR20s. I had the slide until an hour or so ago on all three receivers.

The H20 still gets the slide.

The DVRS still pass the 480 and 481 test. I sure hope D* is tweaking something.


----------



## Paul A

fafner said:


> Does anyone at all have any info at all about why some receivers say "available" and others say "launching?"
> 
> This indicates that D* is sending at least two different "slides" or two differenct "channels" or two different "somethings." Is there a pattern to which kind of receiver gets "launching" vs which gets "available?" Since one user reports getting both in his house at the same time (on different receivers), it seems the "slide" that a user gets is not related to his/her account status, locatioin or any other common variable. Can anyone think of a reason why a person would get both other than the type of receiver he has?
> 
> This is signifcant enough that someone who knows more than I do should investigate.
> 
> fafner


Welcome fafner :welcome_s

I guess it will be a moot point once they start broadcasting the new HD channels.

That is unless on one of my receivers the home plate umpire calls an "out" and on the other receiver with the same play the umpire calls "safe".

Could be interesting...

Bring on the new HD!

Paul


----------



## kenshejoe

John4924 said:


> Do you have a multiswitch, and if so which one?
> 
> Are you diplexing OTA?


Thanks for responding. I do have a multiswiitch:

Zinwell Wide Band 6x8 multi-sw part #: WB68

Only the even transponders coming in and only 481 show good. No OTA.

Any help would be appreciated greatly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thinker3932

This is where a forum format really doesn't work well. I don't have time to read 56 pages of posts just to figure out the status and tests. THere should be a wiki for the moderators to edit together the latest tests, tips and tricks.

I don't get 498. Just black screen. What should I do now, test transponders somehow? How do I troubleshoot?


----------



## LameLefty

Thinker3932 said:


> This is where a forum format really doesn't work well. I don't have time to read 56 pages of posts just to figure out the status and tests. THere should be a wiki for the moderators to edit together the latest tests, tips and tricks.
> 
> I don't get 498. Just black screen. What should I do now, test transponders somehow? How do I troubleshoot?


It's not a Wiki but it _is_ a sticky, right in the same part of the Forum no less. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100058


----------



## vurbano

LameLefty said:


> It's not a Wiki but it _is_ a sticky, right in the same part of the Forum no less.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100058


Maybe we should run around the Dish Naked at midnight, maybe that will do it. This is ridiculous. D* needs to fix it. And at least notify their CSR's of the problem instead of us. All of a sudden recieving a simple test channel is like being in a CE beta test program?


----------



## jtb50

I have the slide on 498 and am also receiving the 480 and 481 tests channels. Signal strength on tuner one is in the mid 80's, but tuner 2 is hit and miss with some 0's to the 90's. Should i be worried?


----------



## JLF

vurbano said:


> Maybe we should run around the Dish Naked at midnight, maybe that will do it. This is ridiculous. D* needs to fix it. And at least notify their CSR's of the problem instead of us. All of a sudden recieving a simple test channel is like being in a CE beta test program?


I believe the whole point of the test channel was so D*'s user base on this site could help them fix the problem. This is exactly what people have been asking for. D* would be more than happy to fix the problem if you give them the answer. Finding problems to high tech problems usually takes a high tech solution that is not always easy to come by.


----------



## gslater

John4924 said:


> Just a dumb question: Why do you have an HR20 connected to an SD TV?


Same reason I have an H20 connected to an SD TV.

1. I like the widescreen format of the HD.

2. Intend to replace TV with HD model but haven't been able to talk my wife into it yet!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

both of my HR20-700's say "launching".. have we figuered out why some say "available"?


----------



## tmuirheid

I'm having tuner1/tuner2 issues. Tuner 1 coming through fine - tuner 2 has 0 signal strength so duh, I'm not getting the congrats message or the 480/481 test messages. Haven't figured out yet if this is a cabling issue or a bad BBCs.


----------



## JLF

AirRocker said:


> both of my HR20-700's say "launching".. have we figuered out why some say "available"?


I believe there has only been 1 report of 'Available' and that was on an HR20 when it was paused to see the screen. My guess would be that it is cached from the first time it received the channel (Not sure exactly how the HR20 works), and D* changed the wording shortly afterward.


----------



## Jvcox

got it here 1080i memphis, tn


----------



## RotoFan07

Two questions:

How do you force the CE?

I know how to look at signal strength, but how do you check it for both tuners?

Thanks.


----------



## Jhorwitz

Ryanm86 said:


> Could these problems be the cause of a bad convertor?


This may be. On my H20, I was getting the Congrats Slide, then, this morning I was getting searching for signal. I'd reset and I'd get the slide, then turn off the receiver, id get the searching for signal screen again. I swapped with a extra converter, and no more issues; however I don't get a signal on 103(a).


----------



## dmccord

I have a HR20-700 receiver. When I go to check transponders on 103B, all i get are dashes, no percent number at all. Anybody know why. I also have the blank screen on 498


----------



## LameLefty

RotoFan07 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> How do you force the CE?


Look here. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118



> I know how to look at signal strength, but how do you check it for both tuners?


Are you asking how to check signal strength on both tuners, or how to check ch.498 on both tuners?

If the latter, start recording on one channel and then tune to 498. Then go to another channel and start a second recording, and tune back to 498. When prompted, stop the first recording so the box can use that tuner. HTH.


----------



## KDelande

I've previously posted that none of my 3 TVs/HR20-700s could see the 498 test slide.

I've finally had a chance to play around and, using the pause, wait 30 seconds, then play and FF1, I can get the test slide on 2 of 3 setups. I still can't convince the third to but I'm still trying.

This absolutely tells me there's nothing wrong with my setup, dish, multiswitch, etc. It's got to be a tuning anomaly or something.

I'm done worrying about it (in relative worry scale). I'm convinced I'm good to go.

I know there's many posts about this method of trying to get the black/gray to go away and show the slide but I implore you if you haven't tried this particular one, do it and you may find your A-OK.

MANY thanks to whomever discovered this.

KD


----------



## Old Guy

dmccord said:


> I have a HR20-700 receiver. When I go to check transponders on 103B, all i get are dashes, no percent number at all. Anybody know why. I also have the blank screen on 498


It may be a multi-switch problem. Is it a WB68?


----------



## kenshejoe

Old Guy said:


> I may be a multi-switch problem. Is it a WB68?


I have a wb68, is that a problem?


----------



## JLF

dmccord said:


> I have a HR20-700 receiver. When I go to check transponders on 103B, all i get are dashes, no percent number at all. Anybody know why. I also have the blank screen on 498


Have you let it sit on the screen for a few minutes and still nothing shows? That would be a new for me.

Have you tried to go into signal meters and test them individually (May take a minute to show)?


----------



## dmccord

JLF said:


> Have you let it sit on the screen for a few minutes and still nothing shows? That would be a new for me.
> 
> Have you tried to go into signal meters and test them individually (May take a minute to show)?


I went thru an on screen reboot and it started working. But I only have an average of 70 percent on all 16 transponders.


----------



## Teronzhul

Ok, after repeatedly pausing, and playing and mashing random buttons, I was able to coax my HR20-700 into displaying the congrats screen. I am sure if I change the channel it will just go back to being black again. 0x18a


----------



## gowaukee

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but a question: what does it mean if I can see the slide but my HR20-100 is showing the signal to be in 720p and not 1080i? FYI, I had blank screen until I did the "Earl" trick w/ ESPN channels. . .


----------



## gizzorge

I have an HR20-100 and have done every trick listed so far. I've done them sitting down, standing up, and even on one foot while yelling at the dog. No change. The slide does not show.


----------



## tekie99

well happy to report that after my service call today to replace my AT9 with a Slim Line.. the tech aligned and I am now getting 98's for 103(b) and I can see 498 on both HR20's and my H20!


----------



## Smuuth

mjwagner said:


> This certainly supports my suggestion that D should publicly publish a list of compatible and approved multi-switches that support the new HD channels.





mjwagner said:


> What I would really like to see is a list of compatible multi-switches published by D! That way folks would have something "official" that hey could show the installer to ensure that they are getting equipment that will work.





Tom Robertson said:


> To my knowledge, if DIRECTV produced a compatible list it would only include the Zinwell wb68 and wb616. I fear you will run into problems with the WNC SWA-48, tho I have no direct evidence you will. Be prepared.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


:beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse:

We get it... Your WNC SWA-48 multiswitch works even though it is not a Zinwell WB68 or WB616. 
As Tom Robertson so kindly points out, though, even if DIRECTV published a list, the only 2 on it would more than likely be the WB68 and WB616.


----------



## JLF

tekie99 said:


> well happy to report that after my service call today to replace my AT9 with a Slim Line


Just out of curiosity, why did you need your dish replaced?


----------



## mjwagner

Smuuth said:


> :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse:
> 
> We get it... Your WNC SWA-48 multiswitch works even though it is not a Zinwell WB68 or WB616.
> As Tom Robertson so kindly points out, though, even if DIRECTV published a list, the only 2 on it would more than likely be the WB68 and WB616.


Well at least I can sleep well tonight knowing that you are paying attention!....

Now what would actually be helpful is if D would communicate to their installers and their customers.

Since I have apparently beaten the dead horse...perhaps I should not say again that their installers, at least around here, are still installing multi-switches that are other than Zinwell, like the WNC SWA-48....sorry I just couldn't help myself....:lol:


----------



## puffnstuff

gowaukee said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed, but a question: what does it mean if I can see the slide but my HR20-100 is showing the signal to be in 720p and not 1080i? FYI, I had blank screen until I did the "Earl" trick w/ ESPN channels. . .


My 100 does the same but only if I start on ch 480 then go to 481 , both of those will be fine and in 1080 then when I try 498 , it shows a single frame from something that I don't remember seeing all day and then does the little format flicker and shows congrats screen but in 720 . Then I go back to 480 it changes to 1080 then back to 498 and then it is in 1080 . But If I try the samething will happen about an hour latter .


----------



## tekie99

JLF said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you need your dish replaced?


didnt really need it.. but figured why not since I pay for the total protection, the original installer when I had my AT9 dish installed was horrible... the guy I had today was AWESOME! So it worked out, I didnt have a signal at all with my AT9 on 103(b), now I do..


----------



## JLF

tekie99 said:


> didnt really need it.. but figured why not since I pay for the total protection, the original installer when I had my AT9 dish installed was horrible... the guy I had today was AWESOME! So it worked out, I didnt have a signal at all with my AT9 on 103(b), now I do..


----------



## Hawk-I

Have HR-20 700. Try to go to 480, 481, 498, or 499 and get channel not availabel message for all of them. Do get a test channel on 496, with searching for sat signal in... Any suggestions.


----------



## FlyBono24

Is this thread going to make it to 7,000 posts like the last one?


----------



## c152driver

Has anyone having problems with 498 been brave enough to try a full system reset?


----------



## SFjr

c152driver said:


> Has anyone having problems with 498 been brave enough to try a full system reset?


I saw that someone on the D* Technical Forum posted that he did this at the suggestion of a 'D* tech down the street' and it fixed his problem. FWIW...


----------



## VinceV

Mine was giving a gray screen after trying just about everything. I just now decided to try again and I got the gray screen for about a second, but then the congrats screen popped up for the first time. I didn't do anything.


----------



## tonybradley

I followed every page on Friday, but I see there are an additional 20 pages, so excuse me if this has been said.

I had the issue of not receiving the message. I took the advice of another poster and tuned to 498, I then hit channel up, then down, then down and then up randomly and it finally came in. However, it doesn't always come in, which is odd.


----------



## Brent04

tonybradley said:


> I followed every page on Friday, but I see there are an additional 20 pages, so excuse me if this has been said.
> 
> I had the issue of not receiving the message. I took the advice of another poster and tuned to 498, I then hit channel up, then down, then down and then up randomly and it finally came in. However, it doesn't always come in, which is odd.


Yeah, I don't think that any of the tricks that people have listed is a permanent fix. I tried the pause for 30 sec and hit the fast forward button and it worked but then later I checked and I could not get the channel any more. I also got it working one time and reset the receiver and then it didn't work anymore. I would be interested in knowing if the ones that got it working by doing one of the tricks if they reset their receiver if they could still get the channel correctly or if it would go back to the black/grey screen.


----------



## garoo

tonybradley said:


> I followed every page on Friday, but I see there are an additional 20 pages, so excuse me if this has been said.
> 
> I had the issue of not receiving the message. I took the advice of another poster and tuned to 498, I then hit channel up, then down, then down and then up randomly and it finally came in. However, it doesn't always come in, which is odd.


I wonder if this has something to do with your TV changing resolution? It takes my DLP a few seconds to adjust to show the slide.


----------



## notnufbw

Due to numerous posts about diplexers I've been suspecting a hidden diplexer somewhere might be the reason the H20 in the bedroom wasn't getting the "Congrats" message. I searched the attic above the room and below the floor via the suspended ceiling in the basement. No diplexer found but then posts mentioning multi-switches got me looking in the right place...outside at the multi-switch, there it was right after one of the outputs. I put the BBC between it and the multi-switch output and bingo......480, 481 and 498 are now giving me the right messages instead of "searching for signal...". Thanks to forum posters for the help.

VR


----------



## RD in Fla

I now have the slide on one of my HR20s. Just tried it this evening during the Penn State - Michigan game. Switched over to 498 and there it was. Have had it ever since. My bedroom HR20 still has the gray screen.


----------



## John4924

notnufbw said:


> Due to numerous posts about diplexers I've been suspecting a hidden diplexer somewhere might be the reason the H20 in the bedroom wasn't getting the "Congrats" message. I searched the attic above the room and below the floor via the suspended ceiling in the basement. No diplexer found but then posts mentioning multi-switches got me looking in the right place...outside at the multi-switch, there it was right after one of the outputs. I put the BBC between it and the multi-switch output and bingo......480, 481 and 498 are now giving me the right messages instead of "searching for signal...". Thanks to forum posters for the help.
> 
> VR


:goodjob:


----------



## gimpyjim

I have skimmed through some of this thread, but it is daunting in it's size... so if I am repeating something, please forgive.

I didn't get the slide earlier today, only the searching for signal. I tried the 103(b) signal strength, and it was 10 on some, and nothing on most. I called, and after trying all the stuff they suggested, they said they were escalating and to call back in 2 or 3 days if it didn't get fixed.

While watching football now, I just tried it again and I get the slide fine. I tried the 103(b) strength test again, and I am getting 25ish on all of them. Isn't this really low? I always thought they should be above 70.

Assuming this doesn't change, is this something I should call them back on? I would rather take care of any problems BEFORE the content comes in.


----------



## vertigo235

Yup, that's low. Dish is not alligned well enough.


----------



## LameLefty

gimpyjim said:


> I have skimmed through some of this thread, but it is daunting in it's size... so if I am repeating something, please forgive.
> 
> I didn't get the slide earlier today, only the searching for signal. I tried the 103(b) signal strength, and it was 10 on some, and nothing on most. I called, and after trying all the stuff they suggested, they said they were escalating and to call back in 2 or 3 days if it didn't get fixed.
> 
> While watching football now, I just tried it again and I get the slide fine. I tried the 103(b) strength test again, and I am getting 25ish on all of them. Isn't this really low? I always thought they should be above 70.
> 
> Assuming this doesn't change, is this something I should call them back on? I would rather take care of any problems BEFORE the content comes in.


Yep, that is WAY too low. If the slide was anything but a static slide, you'd have tons of macroblocking, audio dropouts (if there was sound), jitter, etc. As it is, you're getting just enough bits to keep that static image properly refreshed.


----------



## gimpyjim

LameLefty said:


> Yep, that is WAY too low. If the slide was anything but a static slide, you'd have tons of macroblocking, audio dropouts (if there was sound), jitter, etc. As it is, you're getting just enough bits to keep that static image properly refreshed.


Yeah, thats what I figured... I just wanted to double check, since I haven't kept as up to date as I should have. 

I will probably call on Monday.


----------



## Smuuth

Hawk-I said:


> Have HR-20 700. Try to go to 480, 481, 498, or 499 and get channel not availabel message for all of them. Do get a test channel on 496, with searching for sat signal in... Any suggestions.


First thing I would do is make sure your HR20 is set up for the 5 LNB dish and not the 3 LNB dish... If it is the 3 LNB, repeat the satellite setup process.


----------



## mkatts

mkatts said:


> My set up and worked for me to get 498 back...
> 
> HR20-700.
> AT9
> no multiswitch
> BBC's installed.
> Notive mode off. Only have 1080i resolution enbabled on HR20-700.
> Sammy 42" plasma.
> HDMI input.
> 
> Came home after work last night and had ch498 with congrats screen.
> Read here about 480/481. Tested them. Nothing. Did a soft boot and they started working, but lost 498.
> 
> Several softboots, no joy.
> 
> Read about changing native off/on then ch to 72>73>498.
> Didn't work.
> 
> Turned native on and turned on 480P and 720P resolution. Then did the
> ch 72>73>498
> 
> And again I get the congrats screen and also get success on 480/481.
> 
> Hope this helps others.
> 
> Go Bucks!


Got back home and was playing again. When I cycled thru the 72>73>498 it failed again. Also noticed that on 73, the audio and video were dropping out. Cyclyed thru again and then it was 72 that had bad audio/video, but 498 came in. Tried again and it was as it was the first time, bad audio/video on 73 and no slide on 498.

So it would apear that I have a bad BBC. How can I tell which tuner I am on?

I am thinking of disconnecting one and testing. That should do it, no?


----------



## gully_foyle

bwaldron said:


> They'd better be. Installation is not one of their strengths, and the work of some lazy and/or incompetent installers will be coming back to bite them.


Well, when they pay some of these guys $20 an install, incompetent is what you're going to get.


----------



## gully_foyle

mjwagner said:


> Not true. While prudent trouble shooting techniques would dictate that you certainly remove your OTA diplexers to get it working, you then can re-install them as long as you follow the very specific instructions found elsewhere here in the forums as to where to place your BBC's in relation to your diplexers.
> 
> While these methods may not be officially supported, they certainly do work as many here, myself included, can attest.


Yes, I know that. I do it myself. But the point is that IF YOU ARE STILL DIPLEXING like you did before, it will not work.

We are trying to debug broken systems, not work on how to add things to working ones.

So, I repeat: if you are doing "normal" diplexing, the B-band will not work on the diplexed downlink. There IS a way to diplex (the BBC needs to go on the far side of the far diplexer), but get the thing working without the diplexer first.


----------



## hdtvincr

Finally got test slide for first time on my HR20. I can never get it to show by simply changing to 498.

However, I can ALWAYS get it to display by:

1. Going to any channel with video.
2. PAUSE that channel.
3. While paused, go to channel 498.

Works everytime for me.....


----------



## Davenlr

Turning native off, and disabling the 720p resolution worked for me. Comes in every time I check it now.


----------



## ourbail

would not work for me at first,went into set up snd then out of the blue it appeared in the small preview window,now boots up instant except on one occasion it took 5 seconds..


----------



## ChrisPC

It worked for me at first, but after connecting Ethernet to my HR20-700, it's just a black screen. I have the new CE release from last night.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Downloaded 19E this evening, and just out of curiousity, checked out 498 again. I had seen the slide previously, but have on occasion looked there again, just becuase... 

A few times, 498 came up black/gray, but messing with trickplay would get the slide to come up.

This evening after the newest CE DL, however, 498 is black and stays that way... Read a post by tom suggesting start 2 recordings, cancel then tune 498 to see what happens. When I did so, I got a "searching for signal" on tuner 2.... Went to check signal strengths, and my lowest signal on 103(b) is 88, on both tuner 1 and tuner 2.

I have ~4' cables running from my HR20-700 to the wall... From the wall to my multiswitch (WB68), there is about 25'... from there to the dish, another 15' or so...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

i have an HR20-700 connected to a sony plasma via hdmi... native on with 480p, 720p, and 1080i resolutions enabled.. i went from an sd channel (in 480p) to channel 498.. and the resolution only went to 720p... then i went to espn hd.. and the res went to 1080i... then went back to 498... and the res stayed in 1080i... is this normal???


----------



## easttexasirish

I'm getting the black screen on 498 and I just noticed that I am not running the latest software because my network cable was not plugged into the router all the way. How do I force the receiver to download the latest software?


----------



## LameLefty

easttexasirish said:


> I'm getting the black screen on 498 and I just noticed that I am not running the latest software because my network cable was not plugged into the router all the way. How do I force the receiver to download the latest software?


Updates come via satellite signal not over the 'net. You should be running 0x18a, the latest national release, unless you've been participating in the Cutting Edge program here, in which case you might have one of the 0x19x releases (the latest is tonight's 0x19e).


----------



## easttexasirish

Ok, never mind. I saw people talking about the 0x19e and thought that I didn't have the latest but I do have 0x18a. Sorry! I guess you can tell I'm a newb.


----------



## LameLefty

winter720 said:


> channels unavailable 9300/9301
> Oregon
> 019D


Post in Earl's 9300/9301 issues thread.


----------



## nelsonrl

Well - still gray for me on all three '700s


----------



## HD30TV

Checked out test channels on 9300/9301, and now HD slide on 498 is visible. 

(takes a few seconds to be visible when tune to it though)


----------



## Tidalcloud

kcmurphy88 said:


> Yes, you either have:
> 
> No/bad BBCs. Do you have dongles hanging off the back of your HR20? You should.
> Bad/old multiplexer (need WB68)
> Bad/old dish (need AT-9 5lnb dish). Dish either has a "sidecar" LNB, or it says "Slimline" on the face of the dish.


I have an older Terk multi-switch. Does this not work? I get searching for signal on both tuners from each of two HR20s.


----------



## Edwin

It worked earlier tonight but now it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## HD30TV

Still working here; but like before, takes a few seconds for the slide to appear after tuning to the channel.


----------



## Azdeadwood

*Purple screen issue:*
Sometimes I get a flash of purple on 498 before it goes black. I do have an occasional problem with this HR20-700 that causes the channels to be purple. When I change the channel or turn off the unit it goes away. I wonder if this is somehow connected. My other HR20 (a 100) doesn't do that and it gets the 498 channel.


----------



## Thinker3932

I can record my black channel 498; can even ff and rw through the "black". So, clearly the receiver is getting something or it wouldn't be able to record it. Sounds like it is more that my box won't display MPEG4; but that it actually might be receiving and recording it. Does that give D* any insight into what's going on. I've seen some posts on guys turning native to "on" so it sounds like this could be a display issue for many of us and not a reception issue...


----------



## LameLefty

Tidalcloud said:


> I have an older Terk multi-switch. Does this not work? I get searching for signal on both tuners from each of two HR20s.


It almost certainly will NOT work. You need to get a Zinwell WB68 or WB616 depending on how many outputs you need. There are isolated reports that certain other switches have been working for the ch.499/498 tests, but I have yet to hear how they did with last night's ch.9300/9301 test.


----------



## sland

Just wanted to chime in that I was having troubles on 498, I could get 480 and 481 but not 498. Then I tried the pause thing and the congrats screen came up immediately. I have to each time I tune it in, but it works.
(have a HR20-100)


----------



## Hawk-I

Smuuth said:


> First thing I would do is make sure your HR20 is set up for the 5 LNB dish and not the 3 LNB dish... If it is the 3 LNB, repeat the satellite setup process.


Thanks, this was the problem. Had an installer set up new slimline and HR20 about a month ago he must have set it up for 3 LNB. Get the "confirmed working" message on 480 and 481. Not getting slide on 498, but as long as 480 and 481 show the BBC's are working that is fine. Thanks.


----------



## jmr21

HR20-100 an HR20-700 both running 0x18a. Both receivers connected directly to the dish. Signal strength in high-80's to mid-90's on all 103b transponders.

Since channel 498 came up, I have been trying all the tricks that others have reported, but all I have been getting is the grey screen. As some others have reported, with my receivers set to Native mode, they have been selecting 720p, not 1080i.

For reasons I don't understand, a few minutes ago, on my HR20-100 I was able to use the trick of recording/replaying channel 498, and it started showing the test screen, and furthermore it selected 1080i as the resolution.

My HR20-700 continues to show only the grey screen and it's choosing 720p as the resolution.

Very strange.

Mike


----------



## dtv757

last night with the new CE i was finally able to view 498.


----------



## jbellanca

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) Those that are having issues seeing it, on an HR20... do this: Tune to 498... Then tune to 72, Then tune to 73... Then tune back to 498. This will make sure that you are using a different tuner to get to 498 (this of course is assuming you don't have anything recording, and are using a 2 tuner setup). If it works now... then something is up with the "other" tuner, and you can use that to narrow down if it is a local problem on your system
> 
> ----------------
> [Edit added at 7:30am CT]
> If you are getting a "blank" screen, that is not an authorization issue....
> 
> If it was an authorization issue, you would get a 721: Channel not purchased error message
> 
> If it was a total signal unattainable issue... Then you would get a Searching for Sat issue
> 
> Those of you with multiple units, turn BOTH of them at the same time to 498..
> 
> Those of you still with grey screen... what are the distances like between your unit and your multiswitch/dish.


Hey Earl, thanks for the tips. I'm still seeing a black screen on my HR20-700, though. The B-Band units are in, no authorization message, no searching for sat message, just a black screen. The cable run is about 80 feet from the dish to the multiswitch (Zinwell WB68), and another 35 feet from the multiswitch to the box. Any hints are to what could be wrong?

EDIT: Think I found the problem... My signal strength on 103b is 0...0...13...16...14...13...13...15...etc... I'm assuming that this is waaaay too low, correct? Should I have them come out to re-align the dish? Thanks for any help!


----------



## eric.starwars

Coming in clear at 720p here in Indiana


----------



## ChrisPC

jbellanca said:


> EDIT: Think I found the problem... My signal strength on 103b is 0...0...13...16...14...13...13...15...etc... I'm assuming that this is waaaay too low, correct? Should I have them come out to re-align the dish? Thanks for any help!


Yes, you need a realignment very badly.


----------



## r1ga

I am not getting 498 on my HR20 (black/gray screen no msg). 480 & 481 are fine though. The test channels were on too late last night/this am for me to try. 498 does come in on my H20 however.

HR20-100, 0x18a, component cabling, 80' straight run from dish, no HD locals available, BBCs installed, all signals >81 mostly 90s

tried the following fixes:
ch. 72/73....
pause/ff
toggle native on/off
menu reset
resent authorizations


----------



## Sirluckyj

dtv757 said:


> last night with the new CE i was finally able to view 498.


What is CE firmware?

Jim


----------



## Ein

Using the "Pause", now I'm getting a pillar box screen of a college score on my HR20-100. Odd










My H20 still gets slide


----------



## henryld

Now with music audio. Did not notice that before.


----------



## Ein

henryld said:


> Now with music audio. Did not notice that before.


Don't think there was music before. It's playing music on my H20 too.


----------



## steevew6

I have music and welcome slide ..1080i.....HR20-700


----------



## Stonewell

Long time lurker, 1st time poster.

HR-20 with HDMI. Nothinhg on 480, 481 or 498 but my 103b settings are as follows:

0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
61 0 77 68 75 82 na na
94 na.....all the rest

I expect I need arealignment, because I have tried all the sugestions and nothing seems to work..... Thoughts?


----------



## Fish Man

Ein said:


> Using the "Pause", now I'm getting a pillar box screen of a college score on my HR20-100. Odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My H20 still gets slide


What happened when you un-paused?

On one occasion when I tuned to 498 (on my "-700") I got the blank screen. (It has worked perfectly on every other attempt before and since.)

When I got the blank screen, I hit pause and I got a freeze-frame of the previous channel I was tuned to. Then, when I released the pause, I got the slide.


----------



## Fish Man

Stonewell said:


> Long time lurker, 1st time poster.
> 
> HR-20 with HDMI. Nothinhg on 480, 481 or 498 but my 103b settings are as follows:
> 
> 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 61 0 77 68 75 82 na na
> 94 na.....all the rest
> 
> I expect I need arealignment, because I have tried all the sugestions and nothing seems to work..... Thoughts?


You definitely need service. Most likely alignment. Could be a cabling problem too.


----------



## Ein

Fish Man said:


> What happened when you un-paused?
> 
> On one occasion when I tuned to 498 (on my "-700") I got the blank screen. (It has worked perfectly on every other attempt before and since.)
> 
> When I got the blank screen, I hit pause and I got a freeze-frame of the previous channel I was tuned to. Then, when I released the pause, I got the slide.


I got that screen shot un-paused. I did a restart. I don't see that screen anymore. 

Signals on both tuners are identical.


----------



## beakor

I am getting a few little audio hiccups, anybody else notice it?


----------



## Tornillo

steevew6 said:


> I have music and welcome slide ..1080i.....HR20-700


I have music too on 498!


----------



## dufusdad

Turning off native and disabling 720P worked for me.


----------



## Azdeadwood

dufusdad said:


> Turning off native and disabling 720P worked for me.


Didn't help here.


----------



## dwilliam_houston

Tornillo said:


> I have music too on 498!


Have music here too. Getting closer I hope....


----------



## ncriley

dwilliam_houston said:


> Have music here too. Getting closer I hope....


I get the slide when I do the "pause trick", but I don't get any sound. Is anyone still getting sound on 498? Anyone know why I wouldn't get sound?


----------



## beakor

ncriley said:


> I get the slide when I do the "pause trick", but I don't get any sound. Is anyone still getting sound on 498? Anyone know why I wouldn't get sound?


I am getting sound on my hr20-100 wb868multiswitch. Its in Dolby Digital on mine. Not sure about the pcm


----------



## Hdhead

Does anyone have music but no picture?


----------



## Edwin

I can see the slide again and I hear the music.


----------



## steveken

beakor said:


> I am getting a few little audio hiccups, anybody else notice it?


I haven't gotten any audio from it yet. I have the slide, but thats it. Wonder why. Its a HR20-700 just like everyone elses.


----------



## thread

498 has audio and new message:



498 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Your HD setup is correct and you are seeing this broadcast from our new HD Satellite. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 available in October and up to 100 by the end of the year.


They took out the launching part.


----------



## CTJon

Got music also. I'd even take a D* ad with some motion vs. this slide.
Any progress would be great.


----------



## Dolly

Tornillo said:


> I have music too on 498!


I have it also  And it sounds great :sunsmile: We must be getting closer to the "Promise Land"


----------



## Jeffro

I have music on my H20 100 but I can't get the music on my HR-20 700 through 
HDMI but I can get it on Component Video. Also my HR-20 is on 0x18a not 0x18E
like I reported on the 9300 and 9301 thread which is now closed.


----------



## HD30TV

Slide + music here.


----------



## henryld

Jeffro said:


> I have music on my H20 100 but I can't get the music on my HR-20 700 through
> HDMI but I can get it on Component Video. Also my HR-20 is on 0x18a not 0x18E
> like I reported on the 9300 and 9301 thread which is now closed.


Actually audio is not carried via component; you must have another connection.


----------



## Dolly

beakor said:


> I am getting a few little audio hiccups, anybody else notice it?


With the music D picked I'm surprised you can tell a few little audio hiccups  Just not my type of music I guess


----------



## paulman182

I still get nothing on 498 on my HR20-100, while my other two HD receivers get the slide as they should. Earlier I posted that both my HR20s lost it yesterday, but it came back on the 700.

My signals are all good, and all receivers pass the 480/481 test. I was asleep during the 9300/9301 test, unfortunately.


----------



## fighterfire

HR20-700, latest NR. I had not had any problems with viewing 498 until today. I had to use trick play to get it to come up. It works on both tuners. My signal strengths are typically in the mid 80s to mid 90s. I can't check it now since I am recording. I do not get any sound at all on 489. 480/481 pass test ok. I have my HR20 wired directly to slimline, no switch.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

No slide. No Music. Searching for Sat Signal on both tuners...Tried turning off native and 720p...Nothing. On signal strength for 103b i get 0 97 0 95 0 94 0 98 n/a n/a n/a...etc. I have no idea what could be wrong...Help please???


----------



## LameLefty

hbkbiggestfan said:


> No slide. No Music. Searching for Sat Signal on both tuners...Tried turning off native and 720p...Nothing. On signal strength for 103b i get 0 97 0 95 0 94 0 98 n/a n/a n/a...etc. I have no idea what could be wrong...Help please???


With no signal on all of your odd transponders, it sounds like you have a hardware problem - LNB, cabling, multiswitch, or some combination.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

If I have an LNB, cabling or multiswitch problem(s) why are all signals coming through from all other sats?


----------



## RD in Fla

I now have sound on 498 on my HR20 that didn't have the slide. Still no slide LOL. I guess its progress.


----------



## JoeP

I have nothing but black on 498. I do get the banner....When I called DTV I was told by the CSR not to worry as long as I have the converters hooked to the box. I guess I just have to wait and see if the channels show up once I get word from here that you all got them.

Joe


----------



## Thinker3932

dufusdad said:


> Turning off native and disabling 720P worked for me.


My projector only takes 720p.


----------



## ybeard

Nice to see that D* apparently took someone's advice from yesterday and added audio to channel 498.


----------



## VARTV

Looks like D* can't make up its mind when it comes to using 70 "launching" or "available" in October. The slide says "available."


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It is an excellent suggestion...


----------



## Hdhead

VARTV said:


> Looks like D* can't make up its mind when it comes to using 70 "launching" or "available" in October. The slide says "available."


Always thought if they were launching a number in Sept. they could not launch another 70 in Oct. D* needs a language advisor.


----------



## Shawnn

Slide show and Music with Sat 103 (A) not working the rest are 80 % or more

Just a norht of Blaine Washington


----------



## ncriley

Well, I can now get sound on the Congrats slide if I pause and then fast forward to real time. I can't imagine anyone having these kind of issues is a problem on their end. Let's hope D gets it all figured out soon so we can get some channels.


----------



## jaybertx

Wait now that there's music on 498 does that mean that D* can advertise 70+ HD channels AND +1 music channel?!


----------



## dngrant

Ok, so has anyone had this experience?

HR20....480, 481 work. No 498. No 9300, 9301
H20....480, 481, 498 work. No 9300, 9301


----------



## ActiveHDdave

What really happened is that an out of control D-10 satellite captured the XM satellite and is using it for propaganda


----------



## ActiveHDdave

ActiveHDdave said:


> What really happened is that an out of control D-10 satellite captured the XM satellite and is using it for propaganda


Getting both music and slide.


----------



## timmy1376

Neither music or slide here.


----------



## medic4jc7

Check out Channel 578. 6am tomorrow morning. Advanced Customer Education. Earl?


----------



## JLF

medic4jc7 said:


> Check out Channel 578. 6am tomorrow morning. Advanced Customer Education. Earl?


Those are internal training channels


----------



## steveken

Those who do not have music, please state whether you are using HDMI or not. I am willing to bet everyone without music are using HDMI.


----------



## garoo

steveken said:


> Those who do not have music, please state whether you are using HDMI or not. I am willing to bet everyone without music are using HDMI.


I have music and I am using HDMI


----------



## Captaintrips420

getting music while hooked up via HDMI here.


----------



## MKEHDTV

Getting music and AM hooked up via HDMI


----------



## RD in Fla

Music and Slide using HDMI here.


----------



## gowaukee

Music in 5.1 Dolby Digital and slide using HDMI. . .


----------



## SoGaShelby

No music, no slide, not using HDMI.


----------



## say-what

garoo said:


> I have music and I am using HDMI


same here


----------



## gpg

music in 5.1 & slide showing with hdmi


----------



## thread

Music and slide, video over HDMI and Audio over Optical.


----------



## veerd

getting music via HDMI but it keeps skipping and stuttering. Pictures stays clear. Getting 90's on all TPs.


----------



## veerd

veerd said:


> getting music via HDMI but it keeps skipping and stuttering. Pictures stays clear. Getting 90's on all TPs.


oops after reading post above mine I remembered my audio is optical as well. Picture is HDMI.


----------



## RickMilw

garoo said:


> I have music and I am using HDMI


Music with HDMI here as well.


----------



## timmy1376

Using HDMI, have a CE release, no slide, no audio coming over the HDMI or the composite cable into a SD tv.


----------



## r1ga

dngrant said:


> Ok, so has anyone had this experience?
> 
> HR20....480, 481 work. No 498. No 9300, 9301
> H20....480, 481, 498 work. No 9300, 9301


Maybe dumb point but you realize 9300 & 9301 were only on from 1:00am to 4:00am Sun. morning.


----------



## waynenm

Music, slide and HDMI. Testing, testing 1-2-3.


----------



## DawgLink

Got it and it works!


----------



## sctallywack

Slide And Music,480 AND 481, MISSED THE 9000'S (UNFORTUNEATLY) USING H20, Hdmi , Yes...its A Go


----------



## Swheat

498 slide and music. 9300 and 9301 came in great. I'm ready to go.


----------



## jrodfoo

back from a weekend away, Too bad I missed the Test channels! doh! but 498 is all good here.


----------



## racermd

I suppose nearly everyone else has chipped in, so I might as well.

Of 3x HR20-700s:
2x are Component w/ optical out
1x is HDMI and optical out

499 was good
498 is good
480 and 481 are both good

Signals for 103b are upper 70's (min) to lower 90's (max). While not perfect, it's enough to have received everything so far.

I missed being able to test the 9000's, as well. Otherwise, everything has been 100 percent.


----------



## steveken

Well, crap, there went my theory. 

I am HR20-700, have video, but occasionally have to do a few flips to get it up, but have NO audio. Not sure why. 

I am using HDMI as well, but not optical audio, just using audio thru the HDMI to the TV with digital coax going to my receiver. Oh well, at least the slide comes up.


----------



## flexoffset

steveken said:


> Those who do not have music, please state whether you are using HDMI or not. I am willing to bet everyone without music are using HDMI.


Music with the D* stock HDMI cables on H20-100 and HR20-100

Just a thought...
You may want to check your TV's / Pre-Pro / Receiver menu to be sure Dolby Digital (or whatever they are using) is enabled on your equipment.


----------



## SierraWing

Was fine on 498 until sometime yesterday. The only notable difference between then and Friday afternoon was that I'd put in CE 0x19D. I'm still able to get 498, but now it sometimes takes some coercing. Just a little rewind/FF bump seems to be enough to make it catch, but prior to yesterday I hadn't had to do anything like that. I am getting audio, too, since that's been added, but it got quirky before the audio was present ... I'm 99% sure, anyway.

Using HDMI, native res. Optical audio straight to the amp.


----------



## digitalfreak

"confirmed working" on 480 & 481. Black screen on 498.

Edit:

My second HR20 was locked up (video and audio ok, but couldn't change channels, menu, etc.) so I power cycled it. After it came back up, I went to 498 and got the "Congratulations" screen with music. I power cycled my 1st HR20 as well, and went to bed.

Got up this morning to check, and now both HR20s are black screen only with no sound on 498.

x18a code, HDMI on both


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I have latest CE... using HDMI... and music works fine...


----------



## jbellanca

ChrisPC said:


> Yes, you need a realignment very badly.


Thanks! I called DirecTV and someone's coming out Tuesday... no doubt the same guys that put it up it the first place, but whatever. The CSR was surprised I got my HD locals since I'm only getting 35-40% on 103a, too. Anyway, thanks everyone.


----------



## steveken

flexoffset said:


> Music with the D* stock HDMI cables on H20-100 and HR20-100
> 
> Just a thought...
> You may want to check your TV's / Pre-Pro / Receiver menu to be sure Dolby Digital (or whatever they are using) is enabled on your equipment.


And whats this I keep seeing about D* providing HDMI cables? I had to supply my own with my HR20-700. I feel ripped.  j/k

And, yeah, I know DD works fine on mine. Watch several things all the time that uses DD 5.1 and it always works no matter the source.


----------



## HJJ

dngrant said:


> Ok, so has anyone had this experience?
> 
> HR20....480, 481 work. No 498. No 9300, 9301
> H20....480, 481, 498 work. No 9300, 9301


Yes, I have this exact issue for my HR20. I actually spent over an hour with technical support at D*. Her resolution was that I had an old total choice plan that no longer existed and needed to upgrade to the $69.99 package to get all the new HD channels. I immediately asked to be transferred to customer retention. After explaining what she had just told me, the customer retention guy apoligized for her ignorant response and proceeded to trouble shoot further. He says he removed and then re-added my programming package and still I get nothing but the gray screen on channel 498. We tried everything else from restarting the unit to re-doing the satellite setup. So after about 45 minutes or so he said that they would log the issue and that it would be looked into. When I asked if they would contact me when they have a resolution, he actually said I should either check back with them in about a week or just continue to monitor DBSTalk.


----------



## DaveEv

HJJ said:


> Yes, I have this exact issue for my HR20. I actually spent over an hour with technical support at D*. Her resolution was that I had an old total choice plan that no longer existed and needed to upgrade to the $69.99 package to get all the new HD channels. ....


This is a known problem. See the post at the top of this forum: titled* For 498 Failures: DON'T CALL DIRECTV (at this time)* (I'm a newbie, so I can't post the link directly, yet sorry!)


----------



## vegasflyby

I got music but it took a good 30-45 seconds to start. I'm using HDMI.


----------



## techrep

I didn't get 498 until 9300 and 9301 went up. I watched 9300 and 9301 for about 20 minutes and then checked 498 and all was good.


----------



## cmanwill

I have music but no picture on 498 should i be worried

hr20 100 with multiswitch


----------



## techrep

cmanwill said:


> I have music but no picture on 498 should i be worried
> 
> hr20 100 with multiswitch


Check here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99799


----------



## VandyCWG

Both of my HR20-700's connected through HDMI get the audio and slide.

I have not had a problem in these "HD Tests" we have been putting our machines through!


----------



## Davesmith8

On 480 and 498, I get searching for signal with a blank screen. 

On 481, I get 103... BBC confirmed working.  

I get the same results on both tuners and both DVRs. I have a HR20-100 and a HR-20-700.


----------



## alwayscool

Rock and roll! I got the sound today on both tuners also.

*D* Flip The Switch, I'm Ready!!*


----------



## tonybradley

As of Friday morning, I only received the Gray Screen on 498.

Friday Evening, I still received the gray screen, but continued hitting channel up and channel down. I finally received the "Congrats" Message.

I missed the 9300 and 9301 test channel.

As of Saturday morning, 498 is Gray again. No tricks seem to help this time. I do receive the messages on 480 and 481 stating my BBCs are good. But, still no Slide, although I was able to pick it up after doing some tricks on Friday. Hmmmm...interesting.


----------



## itherrkr

New to this website, been keeping an eye on things for quite a while though. I too, have the gray screen on 498. I do pass the test on 480 and 481. Should I be worried? Also, what TP's should I be seeing on 103b? I have signal on 1 - 14, 17 and 22, and N/A on everything else. Is that correct?


----------



## AlbertZeroK

itherrkr said:


> New to this website, been keeping an eye on things for quite a while though. I too, have the gray screen on 498. I do pass the test on 480 and 481. Should I be worried? Also, what TP's should I be seeing on 103b? I have signal on 1 - 14, 17 and 22, and N/A on everything else. Is that correct?


No. You need to call DirecTV and have your dish realligned. If you don't have the protection plan and are outside of 90 days of getting your dish, they may charge you (in which case, you likely need to sign up for the protection plan - it's cheaper for a year of that then a service call.)


----------



## paulman182

itherrkr said:


> New to this website, been keeping an eye on things for quite a while though. I too, have the gray screen on 498. I do pass the test on 480 and 481. Should I be worried? Also, what TP's should I be seeing on 103b? I have signal on 1 - 14, 17 and 22, and N/A on everything else. Is that correct?


Yes, these are the correct transponders. If signal is good on them then the dish is not an issue.

Some people with 498 issues report that they had good results when the 9300/9301 test channels went live. I am hoping that when new channels do come up, it will cure my (and your) problem as it did those people's.


----------



## flexoffset

steveken said:


> And whats this I keep seeing about D* providing HDMI cables? I had to supply my own with my HR20-700. I feel ripped.  j/k


They were in the bag inside the boxes of my H20-100 and HR20-100.

What's this I keep seeing about D* providing CE updates on the HR20-700?
I don't get hardly any CE's on my HR20-100. 
I feel ripped. :lol:


----------



## paulman182

flexoffset said:


> They were in the bag inside the boxes of my H20-100 and HR20-100.
> What's this I keep seeing about D* providing CE updates on the HR20-700?
> I don't get hardly any CE's on my HR20-100.
> I feel ripped. :lol:


I got an HDMI cable with my HR20-100 last month, but no HDMI with my HR20-700 a year ago. I bought the Wal-Mart $30 cable, but since then I found a 6-foot cable at a local store for $9.

I have now moved my original TV and HR20 to the bedroom and am using the component cables instead, and see no difference.


----------



## Hawk-I

I already posted that 480 and 481 worked but nothing on 498. Tried all of the tricks to get the slide on 498 and nothing, until last night. Now when I try the tricks I get a slide, to order a SwivelSweeper. The slide that you would see at the end of the commercial. Beeen getting this since Sunday night, same thing everytime I try it. Weird.


----------



## TomMac

498 is now working on my HR20-700. I have a sports schedule slide show with music.

As of 2:15 pm, I am receiving 9300 & 9301 are working along with 498.

5lnb dish 

Software v019e


----------



## steveken

TomMac said:


> 498 is now working on my HR20. I have a sports schedule slide show with music.


Funny, I still have the same "Congratulations" slide as has been there for a while now, but still no music.


----------



## itherrkr

This whole test channel thing sure gives a guy a good feeling, especially after reading all these posts. uh, not! They should rename this the "screw with the users channel" I wonder if D* created this channel with all these "different" results to screw with us. We are so busy screwing around with this channel, nobody is complaining about NO HD Channels anymore!


----------



## LameLefty

itherrkr said:


> This whole test channel thing sure gives a guy a good feeling, especially after reading all these posts. uh, not! They should rename this the "screw with the users channel" I wonder if D* created this channel with all these "different" results to screw with us. We are so busy screwing around with this channel, nobody is complaining about NO HD Channels anymore!


Thanks for joining the forum just to contribute so meaningfully to the discussion. :lol:


----------



## fafner

TomMac said:


> 498 is now working on my HR20. I have a sports schedule slide show with music.


I get Sports HD guide on 488 and congrats on 498

fafner


----------



## itherrkr

LameLefty said:


> Thanks for joining the forum just to contribute so meaningfully to the discussion. :lol:


Apparently, you need a sense of humor. I was attempting to inject a little humor into a difficult situation.


----------



## LameLefty

itherrkr said:


> Apparently, you need a sense of humor. I was attempting to inject a little humor into a difficult situation.


Your humor is drier than what I typically run into on this forum, but any levity is always a good thing when people are too tense. :up:


----------



## itherrkr

paulman182 said:


> Yes, these are the correct transponders. If signal is good on them then the dish is not an issue.
> 
> Some people with 498 issues report that they had good results when the 9300/9301 test channels went live. I am hoping that when new channels do come up, it will cure my (and your) problem as it did those people's.


Thank you, paulman182, for your answer. I too, hope everything works as intended, with my current equipment.


----------



## jrodfoo

All good with 498 here. now I'm really started to get excited. (since this is that posible week in september. something has to show up)


----------



## parkerdt

My HR20-100 still has only a grey screen on 498, though 480 and 481 come in fine.
I've reset the receiver, tried tuning 72 and 73 first, etc. but no joy. My 2 H20-600s
are fine.

Anything else I should be trying with the HR20-100?

Dave


----------



## techrep

9300 and 9301 are back up.


----------



## Sirluckyj

techrep said:


> 9300 and 9301 are back up.


I get them now on my HR20-100 but still a gray screen on 498. On 9300 I have bleck bars on the side. Full screen on 9301. It is *not* HD that knocks my socks off. More like HD Lite!

Jim


----------



## n3ntj

498 not working on my end as of this afternoon. Just a black screen today. Worked fine with audio as of yesterday.


----------



## Skins Fan

Started to get 9300 &9301 for the first time when they went live this afternoon. I now can get everything except I get a black screen on 498. I also have a signal on the odd tps on 301 now, which I never had. The BBC test on 480 & 481 have passed for the first time.


----------



## steveken

well, I was watching 9301 till the TP's went offline. Wonder whats going on.

Edit: 
Ok, guess they did something with the sat. Its back up now.


----------



## Sirluckyj

Sirluckyj said:


> I get them now on my HR20-100 but still a gray screen on 498. On 9300 I have bleck bars on the side. Full screen on 9301. It is *not* HD that knocks my socks off. More like HD Lite!
> 
> Jim


Now get 498 with sound.

Jim


----------



## kenn157

9300/9301 up here too


----------



## harleylay1

i got nothing except searching for signal on all the test channels i got hr20-700 have both bbc's dont know what the deal is


----------



## rock819

quick question i have a few zeros and weak signals on 99b and weak signals on 119 i get a picture and it doesnt pixlelate so to speak but the pctures are kind of blurry(fuzzy or i guess verylittle areas seem to look murky especially the hd chanels from a distance they look ok but as i get closer to the tv they look really bad i have a 42" projection with an hdmi hookup my question is how much does a weak signal effect picture quality (will a stronger signal make the hd chanels look more clear?} i understand the sd chanels will look fuzzy but they look almost as good as the hd does in my eyes


----------



## Guitar Hero

I missed the last opportunity for 9300 and 9301, but I've got them now. Everything is running fine. No problems. 

So, I get everything I should and tests run fine; 498, 480, 481, 499, 9300 and 9301.


----------



## HD30TV

Anyone else getting a 3/16" black bar across the top of the Conjoined Twin program on 9300?


----------



## HD30TV

Now a commercial (Michael Clayton preview) on 3901 was in HD, but the framing appeared off - word only partially visible in black bars at bottom, below bottom of screen.


----------



## steveken

rock819 said:


> quick question i have a few zeros and weak signals on 99b and weak signals on 119 i get a picture and it doesnt pixlelate so to speak but the pctures are kind of blurry(fuzzy or i guess verylittle areas seem to look murky especially the hd chanels from a distance they look ok but as i get closer to the tv they look really bad i have a 42" projection with an hdmi hookup my question is how much does a weak signal effect picture quality (will a stronger signal make the hd chanels look more clear?} i understand the sd chanels will look fuzzy but they look almost as good as the hd does in my eyes


Its a digital signal. It's either there or it isn't. If it is weak, the only thing that will happen to it is it gets blocky and pixelated. It is not possible for it to get "fuzzy" or "blurry".


----------



## steveken

HD30TV said:


> Now a commercial (Michael Clayton preview) on 3901 was in HD, but the framing appeared off - word only partially visible in black bars at bottom, below bottom of screen.


I noticed that the frame didn't appear to be quite right as well. You could clearly see where words were getting cut off on the bottom (didn't notice anything on the top). I believe it was on 9300 only, but couldn't swear to it.


----------



## steevew6

Ch #9300...receiving HD National Geographic Channel...#9301...HD Discovery....looks like it has begun !!


----------



## steevew6

Now Ch # 9300 is A & E HD


----------



## John Braswell

Getting A&E HD on 9300 and HD Discovery on 9301.


----------



## steevew6

John Braswell said:


> Getting A&E HD on 9300 and HD Discovery on 9301.


I'm getting 720 on 9301...1080i on 9301


----------



## steevew6

steevew6 said:


> I'm getting 720 on 9301...1080i on 9301


oops !!..9300 @ 720.......9301 @ 1080i


----------



## steveken

Hmm, just turned it on 9300 and got the message telling me that I haven't purchased the channel. 9301 is just fine and is still Discovery HD. Did they change 9300 since putting A&E HD on it? Might be just a goof. Hope when I wake up in the morning we have a bunch more at their regular spots.


----------



## steveken

I wonder what the deal is. I am still getting the message telling me that I haven't purchased channel 9300. Can anyone tell me whats on it right now and maybe venture a guess why it would tell me that?


----------



## AlbertZeroK

steveken said:


> I wonder what the deal is. I am still getting the message telling me that I haven't purchased channel 9300. Can anyone tell me whats on it right now and maybe venture a guess why it would tell me that?


I'm getting the same message on 9300. But it was working yesterday. All the other test channels and 9301 works fine here.


----------



## scottia

Coming through bright & clear as day here in Garland, TX


----------



## jbellanca

ChrisPC said:


> Yes, you need a realignment very badly.


Thanks everyone - Had the installers back out this morning and now I'm getting 80+ on 103b... and 498's working. Awesome. Turns out not only did the original installer not align the dish correctly, he also used "non-DirecTV-approved" connectors which were all corroded. The new guy said he put on better ones that shouldn't corrode.


----------



## jbellanca

kenn157 said:


> 9300/9301 up here too


9301 comes in great with Discovery Channel... 9300 gives me a Channel Not Purchased error.


----------

